# Official: HR34 pricing as of 2/9/2012



## Stuart Sweet

Since a lot of people have been experiencing confusing from DIRECTV CSRs today, here is the official word on HR34 pricing from someone who really knows.


The HR34 box is $399 and is available starting today for existing customers
There is a $300 rebate for NEW customers only.
Select customers may be eligible for a lower price. This varies depending on your history with DIRECTV.

*There is no rebate program for existing customers.*


----------



## lparsons21

I didn't get offered any deal on the HR34, but I didn't actually think I would since I've only been with them a relatively short while.

That said, at $399 the HR34 is a non-starter imo, and I can't imagine many willing to pay that other than the ones that just had to have it already and did pay it.

It will be interesting to see how many post here that they got it at full retail.


----------



## dakeeney

:nono2: Yeah me too. I got no break at all. I've been with DTV for over 2 weeks and could not get anything. I'm not paying $399 for a leased DVR. If this is how DTV treats new customers I'll be back with Dish soon.


----------



## jmf243

Great customer since 2002. After being told by a horribly misinformed CSR that I needed a 6000 series Samsung TV to order the HR34 I finally convinced her to transfer me to Customer retention where I was taken care of. $99 for HR34 and $49 for install. Install on Sunday.


----------



## bosoxfan

What was the point of locking the other thread and starting a new one? 

Anyhow, called D*tv retention and was told once again $199 for box, $49 for install, & $99 for CCK. I told then about others getting the $99 price ($300 credit) and I wouldn't order one unless I get the $99 price. So he put me on hold, came back and said he was giving me the $99 price and $99 for the CCK and waiving the install fees. It pays to be persistent and to let them know you have been here on DBS and that others have gotten the $300 credit (not rebate). 

Best thing, they are going to be here tomorrow to install!


----------



## mhammett

As far as the monthly rate, does it just use one receiver or is it something special?


----------



## bosoxfan

"dakeeney" said:


> :nono2: Yeah me too. I got no break at all. I've been with DTV for over 2 weeks and could not get anything. I'm not paying $399 for a leased DVR. If this is how DTV treats new customers I'll be back with Dish soon.


Why didn't you wait until the HR34 was available before switching to DTV? Sounds like poor planning on your part. You are not a long term customer so they have no reason to give you the loyalty discounts. You are already in a 2 year contract so they don't have any reason to give you a mulligan on your contract and let you be treated like a new customer. I am sure you were given some great deals to sign up, right?


----------



## tonyd79

"jmf243" said:


> Great customer since 2002. After being told by a horribly misinformed CSR that I needed a 6000 series Samsung TV to order the HR34 I finally convinced her to transfer me to Customer retention where I was taken care of. $99 for HR34 and $49 for install. Install on Sunday.


Any magic words you used? I'd like to revamp my very old system using this.


----------



## Odys

I got it for $99 (with a $300 instant credit) and a $49 installation fee. I also paid $99 for the Cinema Connection kit. Total was $247. I've been a customer for over 5 years, was not currently under contract and have been a NFL Sunday Ticket customer for the last several years. Any or all of those reasons probably accounted for my getting a deal as an existing customer.


----------



## lparsons21

dakeeney said:


> :nono2: Yeah me too. I got no break at all. I've been with DTV for over 2 weeks and could not get anything. I'm not paying $399 for a leased DVR. If this is how DTV treats new customers I'll be back with Dish soon.


Why would you think they'd give you a great deal only 2 weeks into it? I've been with them 5+ months and wasn't a bit surprised that I didn't get offered the $300 rebate at all (upfront or otherwise), but I was hoping.

As to going back to Dish, well if you leave now it will cost you more in ETF than it does for the new HR34 and at this short period of time, you'll most likely not get any deal from them either.

I'm waiting until I'm at least a year into D*, then if they will do something for an HR34 with the new HDGUI at that time I'll most likely stick with D*. If not, I may do some thinking.

As it sits right now, if I was willing to pay D* the $500 with install and upgrade fee, I'd come closer to going back to E* myself and save about $120. But that's just all talk!


----------



## shaun-ohio

i called about 20 mins ago, i am a returning customer, i had directv until last december then i cancelled, here is the deal i got hr34 didnt want any extra receivers, just the hr34 that records 5 shows at once, so all i had to pay was shipping and handling fee and they are coming out between 8am-12 noon tomorrow, i got 3 free months of hbo,sho,starz,cinemax for free and if i sign up for auto pay i get free hd for life, the only charge on my card was the 19.95 shipping and handling fee and i got a locked in price for the ultimate package with 30.00 off the first year and 16.00 the second year, talk about a sweet deal for valentines day, oh i forgot to mention, i got the 300.00 off rebate and only cost me 99.00 for the hr34, but they probably wont charge me this until it is activated, thanks again dtv for welcoming me back as a customer.


----------



## ffemtreed

do they force someone to come install it? If I decide this summer to stay with DTV I want one of these HR34's. But I don't want to pay an install fee for something I can do myself, more importantly I don't want to waste a day off work sitting at home waiting on the install person.


----------



## dakeeney

Maybe I was a little hasty. I guess I can wait for 6-9 months for the HR-34 and that way they may have all the bugs worked out. The 24 will serve my needs until then.


----------



## RobertSeattle

Unless you have a dying HR-20 like I did, I too would recommending waiting to get the HR34. Mine is basically useless for whole home as about 75% of the time I get the can't connect error even though my H21 and 22 dvrs have no problem.


----------



## kevmo88

I just spoke with a regular CSR and then a retention rep and was told both times that there is no discount for existing customers. (I have had Directv for 5+ years)

In fact, the retention rep told me that they have not given any discounts to any existing customers and he said that anyone who said otherwise was not telling the truth. 

He said that since it just came out today, there will be no discounts, and when I mentioned that people are reporting that they are getting discounts, he stated that he was monitoring dbstalk.com (he spelled the site out for me) and that he knows for a fact that the people on here are "reporting untruths".

Quite an interesting conversation. Needless to say, I wasn't happy about it.


----------



## trh

dakeeney said:


> I got no break at all. I've been with DTV for over 2 weeks and could not get anything. I'm not paying $399 for a leased DVR. If this is how DTV treats new customers I'll be back with Dish soon.


Please define "over 2 weeks"? Are we talking months or years over 2 weeks? Because if you signed up 2 weeks ago, you could have gotten the HR34 as a new subscriber for $99.


----------



## Alan Gordon

kevmo88 said:


> In fact, the retention rep told me that they have not given any discounts to any existing customers and he said that anyone who said otherwise was not telling the truth.
> 
> He said that since it just came out today, there will be no discounts, and when I mentioned that people are reporting that they are getting discounts, he stated that he was monitoring dbstalk.com (he spelled the site out for me) and that he knows for a fact that the people on here are "reporting untruths".
> 
> Quite an interesting conversation. Needless to say, I wasn't happy about it.


It must be the same CSR I spoke to years ago, as it sounds remarkably like what I was told then.

~Alan


----------



## markrogo

kevmo88 said:


> I just spoke with a regular CSR and then a retention rep and was told both times that there is no discount for existing customers. (I have had Directv for 5+ years)
> 
> In fact, the retention rep told me that they have not given any discounts to any existing customers and he said that anyone who said otherwise was not telling the truth.
> 
> He said that since it just came out today, there will be no discounts, and when I mentioned that people are reporting that they are getting discounts, he stated that he was monitoring dbstalk.com (he spelled the site out for me) and that he knows for a fact that the people on here are "reporting untruths".
> 
> Quite an interesting conversation. Needless to say, I wasn't happy about it.


Right, multiple people with long histories on a forum would come lie about getting a discount... Their motivation for that would be what, exactly? :lol:  :eek2: :nono2:

As for those of you who explained to me for months that no one would get it for $99, let me know how to prepare the crow.


----------



## dsw2112

markrogo said:


> As for those of you who explained to me for months that no one would get it for $99, let me know how to prepare the crow.


I was thinking the same thing when I started reading the reports :lol:

I think some even mentioned that it would never be discounted beyond $300...


----------



## jonny4

I have been with DirecTV since they launched in 1994, almost 18 years, I have been out of contract for almost 3 years and I pay for the Premier package. They basically insulted me, they wanted $647 for the HR-34, 1 HD Reciever, the swim upgrade, install charges and some internet kit, which I don't think I need but they do and trading in my old receivers. No offense but being out of contract for as long as I have and being with them for 18 years should get a little more respect. When I called in 3 weeks ago and was told at that time to call back today I was told they would discount for a person of my account standing. Gratz to the people who did get discounts and good luck to those trying, for the first time ever I am thinking of going to dish and getting the hopper when it comes out instead, at least they have BBC America in HD.


----------



## Alan Gordon

markrogo said:


> Right, multiple people with long histories on a forum would come lie about getting a discount... Their motivation for that would be what, exactly? :lol:  :eek2: :nono2:


Apparently you've never heard of sadists?!  

DBSTalk, AVS, SG, and TC are FULL of them!    

~Alan


----------



## dwcolvin

jonny4 said:


> I have been with DirecTV since they launched in 1994, almost 18 years, I have been out of contract for almost 3 years and I pay for the Premier package. They basically insulted me, they wanted $647 for the HR-34, 1 HD Reciever, the swim upgrade, install charges and some internet kit, which I don't think I need but they do and trading in my old receivers. No offense but being out of contract for as long as I have and being with them for 18 years should get a little more respect. When I called in 3 weeks ago and was told at that time to call back today I was told they would discount for a person of my account standing. Gratz to the people who did get discounts and good luck to those trying, for the first time ever I am thinking of going to dish and getting the hopper when it comes out instead, at least they have BBC America in HD.


Call and ask for 'Retention' and explain what you did here.


----------



## bosoxfan

I think the key is to call and say cancel for reason you are calling, cancel again when they ask to confirm (automated system), and then when you get the CSR on the phone, be polite. If you get someone who refuses to budge on the full retail price, say no thanks and call back. Be persistent. A few phone calls is worth the discount!!!


----------



## Phil T

I called this morning and got a nice CSR in Virginia. He offered me the $99.00 price but said someone would call me back within 24 hours to complete the order because they were getting slammed with requests. Let's see if I get a call.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

jonny4 said:


> I have been with DirecTV since they launched in 1994, almost 18 years, I have been out of contract for almost 3 years and I pay for the Premier package. They basically insulted me, they wanted $647 for the HR-34, 1 HD Reciever, the swim upgrade, install charges and some internet kit, which I don't think I need but they do and trading in my old receivers. No offense but being out of contract for as long as I have and being with them for 18 years should get a little more respect. When I called in 3 weeks ago and was told at that time to call back today I was told they would discount for a person of my account standing. Gratz to the people who did get discounts and good luck to those trying, for the first time ever I am thinking of going to dish and getting the hopper when it comes out instead, at least they have BBC America in HD.


Same here. 16 years for me. Just got off the phone - $649! Cinema connection kit $100 (not sure what that is, I'll have to look it up), upgrade fee $50 (I *bought* a Nomad, so they count that as an upgrade in the last year!), connect to a TV fee $50 (what?), installation fee $50, receiver fee $399 = $649.

They told me I would own the HR34 after about 2.5 years paying the lease fee - doesn't sound right to me.

Anyway, out of my price range, and very disappointing they don't offer veteran customers with perfect payment histories over 16 years a better offer. For the first time in all those years, I am seriously considering exploring my other options. Then maybe whan I come back as a new customer for football season I can get one of those sweet deals.:nono2:

Oh, and I've had their HR20-100 since they day they rolled it out as a beta test box - what was that, like 5 years ago? Any I pay for the protection plan, which I do not see benfitting me in any way.


----------



## MrLatte

They're probably talking semantics here. People get a $300 account "credit" so they aren't officially getting the HR34 for $99.


----------



## smiddy

I need to get another one...glad they are finally available.


----------



## braven

dakeeney said:


> :nono2: Yeah me too. I got no break at all. I've been with DTV for over 2 weeks and could not get anything. I'm not paying $399 for a leased DVR. If this is how DTV treats new customers I'll be back with Dish soon.


You're kidding right? Two weeks?


----------



## MrLatte

Also, there's no way I'm letting them "install" this for me. I have a SWM16 and DECA already. I might just have to buy through SS.


----------



## cardinalryan

kevmo88 said:


> I just spoke with a regular CSR and then a retention rep and was told both times that there is no discount for existing customers. (I have had Directv for 5+ years)
> 
> In fact, the retention rep told me that they have not given any discounts to any existing customers and he said that anyone who said otherwise was not telling the truth.
> 
> He said that since it just came out today, there will be no discounts, and when I mentioned that people are reporting that they are getting discounts, he stated that he was monitoring dbstalk.com (he spelled the site out for me) and that he knows for a fact that the people on here are "reporting untruths".
> 
> Quite an interesting conversation. Needless to say, I wasn't happy about it.


I have never had anyone call me a liar. I can promise you that I was given a new HR-34 this morning for free and I only have to pay the $49 installation fee. Bottom line is this, if they didn't give it to me, I was going to cancel. I let them know that I thought it was unfair that I had been a customer for almost seven years and that I wouldn't hesitate to jump to Dish if they didn't give me the HR-34. Not only did they give me the HR-34, they threw in MLB extra innings at no cost. Since they can't "give" these things away, they charged me, then issued a full credit on my account.


----------



## TBoneit

dakeeney said:


> :nono2: Yeah me too. I got no break at all. I've been with DTV for over 2 weeks and could not get anything. I'm not paying $399 for a leased DVR. If this is how DTV treats new customers I'll be back with Dish soon.


You have been with them for 2Weeks +
You are locked in for two years commitment.

Where is there any incentive for them to give you more now. The time was when you were signing up, then they wanted to get you under contract and you had the power. Now they have the power of a Commitment with a early termination fee.

When you see what it would cost to go back to Dish with the ETF from DirecTV, My guess is you will stay where you are. And they know it.


----------



## LoopinFool

I'm glad, too. I forgot today was "the day".

My external drive is doing better after some more scrubbing with SpinRite. We're super busy right now, so I think I'll let the dust settle a bit before upgrading to the new box. But my trusty old HR20-700 _is_ starting to feel a bit long-in-the-tooth.

When the HR24 came out I was excited that our next box would probably be nice and small, but an HR34 + AM21 combo will be huge compared to the HR20! Should be worth it for the 3 extra tuners and future WH expandability.

Time to hunker down and watch all our recordings (too busy, though) so we can simply swap out the DVR. :eek2:

- LoopinFool


----------



## Guentha

New here. Signed up just to let people know $99 is a reality for existing customers (service since 2008)
$99 is possible but you must talk to retention department. Call, say retention. It will ask if you want to change programing or cancel service. Say cancel. you will be handed to a retention rep. explain that it is ridiculous that loyal customers already had to wait while new customer had this box for month plus we have to pay far more and still sign the same 2 year contract.

i just got mine ordered and I got a sweet retention rep. she was cool and explained she thought it was ridiculous as well. You do however have to have their Pro install at $49 so total is around $160.

I have several friends that install Dtv service and they are all bummed because they can’t get them till march. yet they have to install them for customers. if you ask me that is even dumber. Installers should know the in's and out's of a machine before "installing" it for other people. What if they have questions?

•	5x HR24-700
•	1x HR34-XXX
•	JVC DLA-RS4000 Projector
•	Onkyo Tx-5009 Receiver
•	7x QSC 1450HD Amplifiers
•	QSC 5050HD Amplifier


----------



## drewx420

I called earlier today after reading about the discounts in the other thread. Subscriber for 12 yrs and out of contract. Immediately bypassed CSR for Retention. Initially was told that there were no price reductions. I asked him to check with his supervisor given my history with DTV. Came back with free installation but no price reduction on HR34. I told him about reported $300 rebates on dbstalk.com and asked him politely to check again and see if that is happening. After several minutes he returned and offered $250 off with free install and cck. Total out of pocket $150.50. Install on Feb. 14. It pays to be patient but persistent. I suspect they also may have been inundated with requests for discounts and may have put a red light on anything going forward until the figure out a policy.


----------



## Doom878

So how much are they charging your credit cards? $399 or $99?


----------



## RACJ2

I thought they might have a promo price for HR34 on some accounts. I still have the Free DVR offer, but the HR34 says "Coming in early 2012" with no price.


----------



## tonypitt

I just experienced an afternoon of extreme incompetence thanks to DirecTV customer service. I called in to place an order for an HR 34. After speaking with the representative and having her speak with her supervisor, she indicated that she could sell me the HR 34 for $99.99. I had her confirm this with her supervisor and she came back after about 5 minutes and told me that was accurate. 

As she was keying in the order she kept referring to it as the "HR 34 Tivo". I told her this wasn't a Tivo and she said "right, this is the new media center with 5 tuners." She kept calling it a Tivo to the point that I had her again confirm with her supervisor that she was keying in the right item. She came back and said she was. 

I pay and get transferred to third party order confirmation. She didn't order an HR 34 for me, but rather a Tivo. The third party person couldn't resolve the issue but said she'd call me back. No call back.

I just now called customer service again and after 90 minutes (of which at least 60 minute was time I was on hold), they said there was nothing they could do.

The last representative swore to me that no one was getting any kind of discount on this item regardless of account longevity or any other factors. I wouldn't be upset about any of this if it wasn't for the gross incompetence of the first representative despite my repeated attempts to resolve this and verify I was ordering the right item. I have wasted an inordinate amount of time this afternooon just trying to do business with DirecTV and then correct their mistakes.


----------



## inkahauts

"jonny4" said:


> I have been with DirecTV since they launched in 1994, almost 18 years, I have been out of contract for almost 3 years and I pay for the Premier package. They basically insulted me, they wanted $647 for the HR-34, 1 HD Reciever, the swim upgrade, install charges and some internet kit, which I don't think I need but they do and trading in my old receivers. No offense but being out of contract for as long as I have and being with them for 18 years should get a little more respect. When I called in 3 weeks ago and was told at that time to call back today I was told they would discount for a person of my account standing. Gratz to the people who did get discounts and good luck to those trying, for the first time ever I am thinking of going to dish and getting the hopper when it comes out instead, at least they have BBC America in HD.


Call again and talk to someone else. Also, have you called in and gotten any discounts recently? That can have an affect as well.


----------



## inkahauts

"cardinalryan" said:


> I have never had anyone call me a liar. I can promise you that I was given a new HR-34 this morning for free and I only have to pay the $49 installation fee. Bottom line is this, if they didn't give it to me, I was going to cancel. I let them know that I thought it was unfair that I had been a customer for almost seven years and that I wouldn't hesitate to jump to Dish if they didn't give me the HR-34. Not only did they give me the HR-34, they threw in MLB extra innings at no cost. Since they can't "give" these things away, they charged me, then issued a full credit on my account.


Honestly, I believe that lots of people will get discounts on these, etc, but I have a hard time with all the stuff they gave you for free. I'd watch my bill if I where you and see if some fees don't pop up, that just doesn't sound right. I not saying they didn't say that to you.. Bt what you actually get could be something else entirely.


----------



## mreposter

Doesn't getting new hardware like this extend your contract commitment for 2 years?


----------



## Davenlr

mreposter said:


> Doesn't getting new hardware like this extend your contract commitment for 2 years?


Restarts your 2 year commitment. But who is going to pay $399 to lease a DVR and not stay for at least two years anyway?


----------



## Pheelyx

The HR34 still shows as coming early 2012 for me. Before today I could see that I was offered discounts and now they are all gone. It was previously offering me a new HD DVR for free. I have not added any new receivers in over 2 years.
I did recently get an outlet moved but they assured me that wouldn't start a new contract. I'm gonna be so pissed if I have to pay full price for the HR34.

Does anyone know why some people can order them and other still show them as coming soon?


----------



## David Ortiz

Pheelyx said:


> Does anyone know why some people can order them and other still show them as coming soon?


I think people are ordering by phone only, not ordering online. It is available to all existing customers.


----------



## Pheelyx

David Ortiz said:


> I think people are ordering by phone only, not ordering online. It is available to all existing customers.


Thanks, that makes sense. I guess I will wait a few days to call till the hold times get shorter.


----------



## mooney1324

Be careful when ordering, I also had a TiVo ordered for me instead of the HR34. When I called back to tell them that the wrong receiver was ordered for me the CSR told me that it would a total of $599 plus tax for the hr34, the Cinema Connection kit, install and shipping charges. I called and said cancel when I called back up. The rep was I talked to was extremely helpful. He told me that he could get the price down to 250 for the receiver and the Cinema Connection kit. Since I am moving tomorrow he was able to get rid of a lot more charges and bring the total down to $130.26. After doing the order he asked if there was anything with my bill or package I was unhappy with. I told him that I am always willing to have money taken off my bill. He is also got me $10 off a month for 24 months. It does pay to be polite and thank them. I have been with DTV since 2006 and have the premier package.


----------



## LoopinFool

I sure hope they'll let me have one without the CCK. This will be the only receiver in the house, replacing the current one-and-only DVR. I realize they're selling this as the HMC geared towards whole-home networking. But I don't want to pay for something I truly don't need.

It has an ethernet port, so can't I just plug it into my network to get it connected to the world? I'm happy to add a DECA bridge in the future if we ever set up another receiver/dvr/RVU box in the house.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Guentha

Wow, it sucks that some people are being settled with a TIVO. I do love TIVO. I had a hard time getting rid of my series 2 directivo units. I still prefer them to my hr24 but the tivo’s are so crippled by DTV its ridiculous. If Tivo could provide a 5 tuner dvr I would gladly have paid $399.

On a brighter note. My purchase when flawlessly, they set me up for an install on the 17th. I don’t like to wait so I called an installer buddy of mine and he took over the account and is installing today after 4. Cant wait, new dvr. I finally don’t have to write down all my shows and figure out conflicts so I can spread them across all my dvrs. Plus I hear 200 shows in series manager. There is nothing more frustrating then hitting series record only to have it tell me there is no more room.

•	5x HR24-700
•	1x HR34-XXX
•	JVC DLA-RS4000 Projector
•	Onkyo Tx-5009 Receiver
•	7x QSC 1450HD Amplifiers
•	QSC 5050HD Amplifier


----------



## Groundhog45

Guentha said:


> Wow, it sucks that some people are being settled with a TIVO. I do love TIVO. I had a hard time getting rid of my series 2 directivo units. I still prefer them to my hr24 but the tivo's are so crippled by DTV its ridiculous. If Tivo could provide a 5 tuner dvr I would gladly have paid $399.
> 
> On a brighter note. My purchase when flawlessly, they set me up for an install on the 17th. I don't like to wait so I called an installer buddy of mine and he took over the account and is installing today after 4. Cant wait, new dvr. I finally don't have to write down all my shows and figure out conflicts so I can spread them across all my dvrs. Plus I hear 200 shows in series manager. There is nothing more frustrating then hitting series record only to have it tell me there is no more room.
> 
> •	5x HR24-700
> •	1x HR34-XXX
> •	JVC DLA-RS4000 Projector
> •	Onkyo Tx-5009 Receiver
> •	7x QSC 1450HD Amplifiers
> •	QSC 5050HD Amplifier


Let us know how it works out for you. And maybe a pic or two.


----------



## joshjr

Guentha said:


> New here. Signed up just to let people know $99 is a reality for existing customers (service since 2008)
> $99 is possible but you must talk to retention department. Call, say retention. It will ask if you want to change programing or cancel service. Say cancel. you will be handed to a retention rep. explain that it is ridiculous that loyal customers already had to wait while new customer had this box for month plus we have to pay far more and still sign the same 2 year contract.
> 
> i just got mine ordered and I got a sweet retention rep. she was cool and explained she thought it was ridiculous as well. You do however have to have their Pro install at $49 so total is around $160.
> 
> I have several friends that install Dtv service and they are all bummed because they can't get them till march. yet they have to install them for customers. if you ask me that is even dumber. Installers should know the in's and out's of a machine before "installing" it for other people. What if they have questions?
> 
> •	5x HR24-700
> •	1x HR34-XXX
> •	JVC DLA-RS4000 Projector
> •	Onkyo Tx-5009 Receiver
> •	7x QSC 1450HD Amplifiers
> •	QSC 5050HD Amplifier


I was able to get the HR34 for $99 with the install fee only $20. I had to call a second time to get it. The first time I called I spoke with a supervisor in retention who read an email stating that they were advised not to be giving the $300 discount to existing customers or write ups would be forth coming. I called back 2 hours later and spoke to someone in the Texas office with Retention who gave me the above stated offer. See my setup below.

1x HR34 - Leased
2x HR24-200 - 1 Owned and one leased.
1x HR24-100 - Owned.
1x HR20-700 - Owned.
1x R22-200 - Owned.
SWM 16 Setup


----------



## joshjr

RACJ2 said:


> I thought they might have a promo price for HR34 on some accounts. I still have the Free DVR offer, but the HR34 says "Coming in early 2012" with no price.


Same for me.


----------



## OrlEngr

Thanks for all the info. I got mine for 219.50 with installation. I need all the SWM stuff. Took 30 minutes. Installation on Sat


----------



## BigCat

I've been checking online their website all this week to see if they would allow me to add a H34. Today it shows a HD Tivo DVR for the first time. No HMC, I guess phone orders only.


----------



## RACJ2

joshjr said:


> Same for me.


But you actually called and pulled the trigger. I wanted an HR34, but don't need it, didn't want to haggle for it and didn't really want another 2 year commitment. If they made it easy on line for $99, despite my objections, I may have joined you.


----------



## Doom878

are you guys already with whole home or getting it included? Best I could do was HR34 installed, HD box for my kids room free to replace SD, move my HR22 to my room and get second tuner installed there for $300 to replace SD box. But then he told me he couldn't waive whole home and wanted $200 for that he wouldn't budge so I declined. Didn't want to pay $500.


----------



## carpecervisi

I was hoping I was the first to find out about this...but alas.

I actually called to activate my replacement HR21 (yeah) so I could do 3D on my new Epson 5010 projector. When he asked if there was anything else he could help me with I said "well, if you could get me an HR34, that'd make my day."

Long story short, he gave me the HR34, installation and cinema kit for FREE. I figure that was definitely worth the 2 year commitment.

Cheers.


----------



## Nick

> ...There is nothing more frustrating then hitting series record only to have it tell me there is no more room.


Yes there is. There's nothing worse than having to stand in line at the post office. :lol:


----------



## HDJulie

I'm on the phone with retention. They are offering it for $199 + installation which brings it to $270. I'm going to go with that. I get a discount on Sunday Ticket every year & they've given me other deals so I'm ok with this price. It's better than $399 & the tech can move my SWM lines around.


----------



## dpeters11

"Nick" said:


> Yes there is. There's nothing worse than having to stand in line at the post office. :lol:


Personally, I think waiting at the Social Security office or the DMV is worse, but that's jut me.


----------



## Jerry_K

Doom878 said:


> are you guys already with whole home or getting it included? Best I could do was HR34 installed, HD box for my kids room free to replace SD, move my HR22 to my room and get second tuner installed there for $300 to replace SD box. But then he told me he couldn't waive whole home and wanted $200 for that he wouldn't budge so I declined. Didn't want to pay $500.


My $549 for owned looks better every day.


----------



## matthpd195

I was able to get mine for $211 installed. I don't currently have the SWM setup so installation was a bit more for me. 

This is going to work out way better than the slooooow HR20's I had. 

The retention rep told me several times that I would need to keep at least 1 of the HR20's since you can't hook a tv directly to the HR34. I didn't want to argue with him about that since he was giving me a good price on the unit!

Customer since 2000.


----------



## dpeters11

"matthpd195" said:


> The retention rep told me several times that I would need to keep at least 1 of the HR20's since you can't hook a tv directly to the HR34. I didn't want to argue with him about that since he was giving me a good price on the unit!
> 
> Customer since 2000.


That's a strange one...wonder what the HDMI port is for then


----------



## matthpd195

Yeah, he also said the Cinema connection kit that hooks it up to my wireless network was required. Even though he said it did have an Ethernet port on the back, when I asked if I could just use the wired connection that's 4 feet from my current units. 

Again I wasn't going to argue, since he was giving the CCK for free.


----------



## RunnerFL

Guentha said:


> Plus I hear 200 shows in series manager.


That is not correct, the limit on the HR34 is 100.


----------



## trh

carpecervisi said:


> Long story short, he gave me the HR34, installation and cinema kit for FREE. I figure that was definitely worth the 2 year commitment.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm envious. Very nice deal.


----------



## west99999

Got mine ordered today for a total price of $0.00!


----------



## Bill Van

I too receive the $150 w/install offer and a very quick Saturday install. They have me listed as a preferred customer since 2000 but I actually been with them since their service was first available in '94. I took down a C Band dish and made a wading pool. Oh yeah....


----------



## joemins

I called retention this morning and was told I could have the HMC for $99 + tax. Installation fee was waived. They couldn't process the order at that time and asked me please call back within 72 hours. I called them back a little while ago and was able to have the order processed for the earlier stated amount ($107.99 charged to my account) and installation scheduled for Monday 8AM.


----------



## extide

I told them to transfer me to the retention line, then I told them that someone had previously promised me an HR-34 for $99. They did the deal for $99 install included. Install is scheduled for Tuesday the 14th.


----------



## Alan Gordon

VANBROTHERS1 said:


> They have me listed as a preferred customer since 2000 but I actually been with them since their service was first available in '94. I took down a C Band dish and made a wading pool. Oh yeah....


Yeah... I've been around since 1995, but my account lists me as being around since 2005...

I get ticked every time someone on the phone thanks for me being around since 2005...

~Alan


----------



## paragoat

extide said:


> I told them to transfer me to the retention line, then I told them that someone had previously promised me an HR-34 for $99. They did the deal for $99 install included. Install is scheduled for Tuesday the 14th.


I just got off the phone with the retention rep and even though i have been a loyal customer for over 10 years and not under contract they could not give me a discount on this receiver. I told them I would cancel if they did not match the new customer deal and they would not match it. I dont know how every one on this thread is getting these prices, maybe they are just getting the lucky rep but this person would not budge off of the $399 price. I guess I will be going to Dish....


----------



## inkahauts

Has anyone gotten this unit without install?


----------



## huskerhead

Since the other thread is locked I'll update what I was offered today. I'm 20 months in with directv and called today. Said cancel twice to get to retention. He offered a 34 for $99 and a free hd-dvr with no installation charges. He also threw in a free year of showtime. I love retentions.


----------



## extide

paragoat said:


> I just got off the phone with the retention rep and even though i have been a loyal customer for over 10 years and not under contract they could not give me a discount on this receiver. I told them I would cancel if they did not match the new customer deal and they would not match it. I dont know how every one on this thread is getting these prices, maybe they are just getting the lucky rep but this person would not budge off of the $399 price. I guess I will be going to Dish....


Honestly, I am sure I got lucky. I have spent HOURS and HOURS on the phone with DTV reps in the past for other things and not gotten as much progress as I did today. Even more surprisingly I called in a few weeks ago and got some discounts applied to my account. If I were you I'd just call back. I have had great luck with some reps and NO luck with others. :/


----------



## west99999

inkahauts said:


> Has anyone gotten this unit without install?


I had the option of drop ship but needed a swm 16 added so went with the installlation.

Confirmation Date Total Installation & Delivery Order Status 
02/09/12
$0.00 Professional Installation Thursday, February 16, 2012 (8AM to Noon) - Reschedule 
Item Description Price Quantity Total 
We appreciate your loyalty. Free 1 Free 
DIRECTV® Home Media Center Server (Owned) Free 1 Free 
MRV Install Free 1 Free 
Advanced Receiver-HD Free 1 Free 
HMC Receiver Condition Free  1 Free 
Delivery and Handling Fee Free 
Professional Installation Free 
Tax $0.00 
Order Total $0.00


----------



## jagrim

"west99999" said:


> I had the option of drop ship but needed a swm 16 added so went with the installlation.
> 
> Confirmation Date Total Installation & Delivery Order Status
> 02/09/12
> $0.00 Professional Installation Thursday, February 16, 2012 (8AM to Noon) - Reschedule
> Item Description Price Quantity Total
> We appreciate your loyalty. Free 1 Free
> DIRECTV® Home Media Center Server (Owned) Free 1 Free
> MRV Install Free 1 Free
> Advanced Receiver-HD Free 1 Free
> HMC Receiver Condition Free 1 Free
> Delivery and Handling Fee Free
> Professional Installation Free
> Tax $0.00
> Order Total $0.00


This is hard to believe. An owned HMC for free.


----------



## Davenlr

jagrim said:


> This is hard to believe. An owned HMC for free.


Employee?


----------



## sigma1914

jagrim said:


> This is hard to believe. An owned HMC for free.


They must work for DirecTV.


----------



## Shades228

Davenlr said:


> Employee?


It's already been established that it wasn't a legit retail sale as he tries to state it was. The unit he purchased was activated on an account prior to him getting it which changed it to owned. At this point he just likes randomly dropping in threads and stating he owns on.


----------



## Doom878

"Doom878" said:


> are you guys already with whole home or getting it included? Best I could do was HR34 installed, HD box for my kids room free to replace SD, move my HR22 to my room and get second tuner installed there for $300 to replace SD box. But then he told me he couldn't waive whole home and wanted $200 for that he wouldn't budge so I declined. Didn't want to pay $500.


So do I have to get whole home to be able to watch recorded shows on all 3 tvs?


----------



## sigma1914

Shades228 said:


> It's already been established that it wasn't a legit retail sale as he tries to state it was. The unit he purchased was activated on an account prior to him getting it which changed it to owned. At this point he just likes randomly dropping in threads and stating he owns on.


I think you're thinking of JerryK.


----------



## Davenlr

Doom878 said:


> So do I have to get whole home to be able to watch recorded shows on all 3 tvs?


Yes, if you want to watch shows on those TVs from a DVR in another room.


----------



## inkahauts

Doom878 said:


> So do I have to get whole home to be able to watch recorded shows on all 3 tvs?


Yes


----------



## inkahauts

Davenlr said:


> Yes, if you want to watch shows on those TVs from a DVR in another room.


Rats! You beat me to it!


----------



## inkahauts

jagrim said:


> This is hard to believe. An owned HMC for free.





Davenlr said:


> Employee?





Shades228 said:


> It's already been established that it wasn't a legit retail sale as he tries to state it was. The unit he purchased was activated on an account prior to him getting it which changed it to owned. At this point he just likes randomly dropping in threads and stating he owns on.


Huh? Where are you guys getting anything that he said it was an owned unit? I don't see that anywhere on what he listed, and I was simply asking if anyone has been able to get it dropped shipped and no installation.


----------



## Davenlr

inkahauts said:


> Huh? Where are you guys getting anything that he said it was an owned unit? I don't see that anywhere on what he listed, and I was simply asking if anyone has been able to get it dropped shipped and no installation.


Here:


> DIRECTV® Home Media Center Server (Owned) Free 1 Free


----------



## sigma1914

west99999 said:


> I had the option of drop ship but needed a swm 16 added so went with the installlation.
> 
> Confirmation Date Total Installation & Delivery Order Status
> 02/09/12
> $0.00 Professional Installation Thursday, February 16, 2012 (8AM to Noon) - Reschedule
> Item Description Price Quantity Total
> We appreciate your loyalty. Free 1 Free
> DIRECTV® Home Media Center Server *(Owned) *Free 1 Free
> MRV Install Free 1 Free
> Advanced Receiver-HD Free 1 Free
> HMC Receiver Condition Free 1 Free
> Delivery and Handling Fee Free
> Professional Installation Free
> Tax $0.00
> Order Total $0.00





inkahauts said:


> Huh? Where are you guys getting anything that he said it was an owned unit? I don't see that anywhere on what he listed, and I was simply asking if anyone has been able to get it dropped shipped and no installation.


See it, now?


----------



## hanz_erichson

Has anybody been able to obtain one for $150 or less without going the retention route? I don't want to threaten to quit when I have no plans on doing so if I don't get what I want. I just want one because it's the only way to be guaranteed a faster receiver than my current HR20 if I trade it in.


----------



## TBlazer07

jagrim said:


> This is hard to believe. An owned HMC for free.


Could be wrong, but he's probably a DirecTV employee. Possible clue is Alabama.


----------



## Doom878

"Davenlr" said:


> Yes, if you want to watch shows on those TVs from a DVR in another room.


Even if said DVR is the HR34?. I apologize as I am very confused. Doesn't the HR34 have the tech built in where I just have it installed and can watch recorded programs to a non-DVR box without getting Whole Home, a CCK, MRV, or any other additional fee? Again thank you all for your help.


----------



## dsw2112

Doom878 said:


> Even if said DVR is the HR34?. I apologize as I am very confused. Doesn't the HR34 have the tech built in where I just have it installed and can watch recorded programs to a non-DVR box without getting Whole Home, a CCK, MRV, or any other additional fee? Again thank you all for your help.


It has the tech built in, but D* has decided to charge to use it.


----------



## BuffaloDenny

LoopinFool said:


> I sure hope they'll let me have one without the CCK. This will be the only receiver in the house, replacing the current one-and-only DVR. I realize they're selling this as the HMC geared towards whole-home networking. But I don't want to pay for something I truly don't need.
> 
> It has an ethernet port, so can't I just plug it into my network to get it connected to the world? I'm happy to add a DECA bridge in the future if we ever set up another receiver/dvr/RVU box in the house.
> 
> - LoopinFool


They (retention) told me I needed whole home and a 2nd receiver on the account to get the HR34. Said they don't allow having an HR34 as your one and only receiver. I'm only repeating what I was told - I don't know any better

It would've cost me $760 with tax:eek2: I'm maxed out on credits, but $399 for HR34, $199 for whole home (I guess that includes SWM, which I need), $50 install (doesn't getting SWM count as install?), $50 upgrade fee, plus tax. Was gonna arrange for a free AM21 though:hurah:


----------



## gomezma1

Directv needs to get their CSR's on the same page. Seem like one does what he wants and the other won't do nothing. Seems like they have a problem in training their people. I will just stick with what I got for now. Good luck to everyone that's trying to get one at the lowest price.


----------



## west99999

TBlazer07 said:


> Could be wrong, but he's probably a DirecTV employee. Possible clue is Alabama.


I need to change that I don't even live in AL anymore. I have been know to get free owned equipment for the work I do.


----------



## huskerhead

"hanz_erichson" said:


> Has anybody been able to obtain one for $150 or less without going the retention route? I don't want to threaten to quit when I have no plans on doing so if I don't get what I want. I just want one because it's the only way to be guaranteed a faster receiver than my current HR20 if I trade it in.


I never once said I was going to leave. I asked if there was a deal on the 34. There was and then the retention agent said I also qualified for another free hd-dvr and a year of free showtime. Also, by going the retention route your call gets answered much more quickly.


----------



## west99999

huskerhead said:


> Said cancel twice


Really?


----------



## inkahauts

Davenlr said:


> Here:





sigma1914 said:


> See it, now?


Thanks! Evidently, I'm partially blind today!


----------



## jagrim

"inkahauts" said:


> Thanks! Evidently, I'm partially blind today!


Somedays I'm blind, deaf, and dumb.


----------



## millercentral

Called and ordered mine today. Reached retention with the "Cancel", "Cancel" command for the IVR, and said I wanted to replace one of my DVRs with the HR-34. 

The very nice CS agent said the normal price was $399 + install, but my account was allowed to have it for $150 installed. SOLD! Note, I never asked for a discount, she opened with this. Install is on Saturday.

I've been a DirecTV member since 2000. With service like that, I'll be a member for many more years to come.


----------



## LoopinFool

BuffaloDenny said:


> They (retention) told me I needed whole home and a 2nd receiver on the account to get the HR34. Said they don't allow having an HR34 as your one and only receiver. I'm only repeating what I was told - I don't know any better


I've heard the same, but really hope to avoid it. We have no need for MRV. I just want more than two tuners without continuing to have two separate boxes with separate storage. The potential for future expansion (via MRV and RVU) is a bonus.

- LoopinFool


----------



## bookwalk

I have the old Choice Extra + Hd DVR package, so $7 DVR fee is included. I have 2 HR 20's. Am a customer since 2007.

If I replace one with the HR 34, then do I need the 2nd HR 20 or can I get by with a H20 receiver only? 

How will it affect the DVR fee ($7) and the Leased Receiver fee ($6) if I replace the HR 20 with an H20 and the other HR 20 with the HR 34?

Will the $7 fee go up to $20 (or is that just for new customers) for the HR 34?

What happens to the $6 fee?


----------



## trh

gomezma1 said:


> Directv needs to get their CSR's on the same page. Seem like one does what he wants and the other won't do nothing. Seems like they have a problem in training their people. I will just stick with what I got for now. Good luck to everyone that's trying to get one at the lowest price.


Yes, I don't like the inconsistencies, but I love being able to call and get credits or free equipment.


----------



## dsw2112

It will be interesting to see what happens when a CSR says "you need a CCK" and the customer says "I don't have internet." Will they not let allow you to get an HR34 without internet? :lol:


----------



## Shades228

sigma1914 said:


> I think you're thinking of JerryK.


 +1


----------



## texasmoose

I didn't even bother with the front-end CSR, I just double cancelled @ the prompts & retention was able to dial me in. Although the 1st CSR didn't budge on offereing any price reduction, even after I threatened to go full-time w/Fios. 

So, I simply called back & repeated my take to the next CSR. He placed me on a brief hold to consult w/his sup & next thing you know i got the $300 credit + free HMC install, which is all set for tomorrow. We are very stoked here!


----------



## TXD16

With DIRECTV since '99 and still under most-recent contract after last "free" (TANSTAAFL) upgrade. 

First call to retention resulted in no discount offer of any sort. In fact, as has been mentioned, the first retention CSR all but called me a liar when I mentioned that I was aware of numerous discounts being offered to current customers, so the call ended very quickly thereafter.

Second call to retention resulted in very quick offer of the HR34 at $99+tax with no charge for installation, which I don't really need but apparently have to have anyway.

It was well worth couple of calls.


----------



## Groundhog45

bookwalk said:


> I have the old Choice Extra + Hd DVR package, so $7 DVR fee is included. I have 2 HR 20's. Am a customer since 2007.
> 
> If I replace one with the HR 34, then do I need the 2nd HR 20 or can I get by with a H20 receiver only?
> 
> How will it affect the DVR fee ($7) and the Leased Receiver fee ($6) if I replace the HR 20 with an H20 and the other HR 20 with the HR 34?
> 
> Will the $7 fee go up to $20 (or is that just for new customers) for the HR 34?
> 
> What happens to the $6 fee?


The H20 is not compatible with the whole home service, and so would not qualify your setup for that. They apparently are requiring it with the HR34. I don't know about the fees.


----------



## Shades228

You cannot order the HMC without SWM. You cannot order just SWM so you have to get a CCK order WHDVR. If you don't have internet you cannot have one unless you have other rooms you could have WHDVR setup.


----------



## dsw2112

Shades228 said:


> You cannot order the HMC without SWM. You cannot order just SWM so you have to get a CCK order WHDVR. *If you don't have internet you cannot have one unless you have other rooms you could have WHDVR setup*.


So a customer must have either internet or WHDVR? Seems odd that internet would be included in this dynamic.


----------



## MattScahum

dakeeney said:


> :nono2: Yeah me too. I got no break at all. I've been with DTV for over 2 weeks and could not get anything. I'm not paying $399 for a leased DVR. If this is how DTV treats new customers I'll be back with Dish soon.


out of curiousity, if you have been with Directv for only 2 weeks then why didn't you mention being interested in the HMC then, as you would of gotten the $99 pricing at that time.


----------



## kevrules

Does anyone know if the 1800 number is down now. I called earlier they said the computers are getting fixed and to call at 8 but is that just the person I talked to or is that what everyone is getting thanks.


----------



## Blurayfan

"kevrules" said:


> Does anyone know if the 1800 number is down now. I called earlier they said the computers are getting fixed and to call at 8 but is that just the person I talked to or is that what everyone is getting thanks.


Customer Service is not 24 hours anymore , only tech. support is available after hours. Normal hours are 8:00 AM to 10:00 PM local time.


----------



## kevrules

thanks.


----------



## Glenee

ffemtreed said:


> do they force someone to come install it? If I decide this summer to stay with DTV I want one of these HR34's. But I don't want to pay an install fee for something I can do myself, more importantly I don't want to waste a day off work sitting at home waiting on the install person.


Are you sure. I ask this because this is just not a matter of unhooking the cables from your Old Reciever and transfering to the HR34 and then call DTV and activate.:nono2:


----------



## dpeters11

Glenee said:


> Are you sure. I ask this because this is just not a matter of unhooking the cables from your Old Reciever and transfering to the HR34 and then call DTV and activate.:nono2:


Depends on the setup. In my situation, it was. Well other than taking off the DECA.


----------



## paragon

I ordered an HR34 yesterday to add to my current system (will eventually return an HR21 after watching everything of interest off of it). 

I had called early in the day to a regular CSR and was told I could have the HR34 for $399 with a $300 credit but he did not know how the credit was applied. I didn't like this, so I didn't make an order. 

Later in the day I called retention (but did not threaten to cancel) and asked for clarification about how the credit would be applied on the offer I was given earlier. The retention rep said they could not honor it (which frustrated me) but I was eventually able to get the HR34 for $399 + $49 installation - $250 instant credit - 6 months of $20 credits = total cost of $78. I had to push him a little bit, his first offer was only for $10 a month credits, which would have given me a total cost of $138. I merely pointed out that the original rep had quoted me a total cost of $99 and he upped the monthly credits.


----------



## Doom878

Are all of you getting the Whole Home install included in the $50 install price or do all of you already have it?


----------



## cardinalryan

paragon said:


> I ordered an HR34 yesterday to add to my current system (will eventually return an HR21 after watching everything of interest off of it).
> 
> I had called early in the day to a regular CSR and was told I could have the HR34 for $399 with a $300 credit but he did not know how the credit was applied. I didn't like this, so I didn't make an order.
> 
> Later in the day I called retention (but did not threaten to cancel) and asked for clarification about how the credit would be applied on the offer I was given earlier. The retention rep said they could not honor it (which frustrated me) but I was eventually able to get the HR34 for $399 + $49 installation - $250 instant credit - 6 months of $20 credits = total cost of $78. I had to push him a little bit, his first offer was only for $10 a month credits, which would have given me a total cost of $138. I merely pointed out that the original rep had quoted me a total cost of $99 and he upped the monthly credits.


I would just like to say that when I threaten to cancel, I am prepared to follow through with it. I simply do not think it is right that loyal customers do not get the sweet deals like the newbies. I realize that I got a nice deal when I signed up, but everytime they want to lock me up for two more years, I feel loyal customers should be rewarded for such commitment.

All that said...I have never called DTV and been dissatisfied with the customer service. My experience has always been that they bend over backwards to keep me happy, I get 90% of the free offers that new customers get and as a result, DTV continues to get my money and keep me as a customer.

Long story short...DirecTV will make you a sweet deal...if not, then you simply are not going through the right channels, not being insistent enough or not being nice enough. The key with DTV reps is to be confident and insistent on what you want and what the result will be if you don't get it, but you have to kill them with kindness. This formula works 100% of the time for me.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

6:10am: calling...

6:12am: Some friendly banter while the rep looks into the system...

6:13am: Quoted $399 + $49 install... asked about the people getting the $99 deal.

6:14am: Quoted $299 + $49 install... 

6:15am: Asked to speak to customer retention.

6:18am: Opted for auto bill pay to help grease the skids... still not at customer retention.

6:23am: Finally being transferred.

6:25am: The retention rep originally quoted the same $299 + $49 install. 

6:35am: After much back and forth, she claims that the $300 credit can no longer be used, that "DirecTV told her service managers to stop offering the credit" after only one day. I was able to barter the receiver and install down to $241.87 all-in with an appointment on Sunday to install the box. 

6:36am: Now on hold while the rep writes up the order.

6:40am: Told I need a Samsung 6000 "for the wireless features". I told her I wasn't going to use RVU for the time being.

6:43am: Asked about a monthly credit to offset costs. She offered $10 off for the HD service for 24 months. This is on top of the $5 off a month for 12 months for signing up for auto bill pay from the previous rep (verified with the retention rep), so ultimately $300 off for a net cost of -$59.

6:52am: Now talking to the credit card person for all the legal speak. Verified if I move to Australia that the 2 year contract would be nullified (I knew it would be, but I wanted that warm fuzzy).

6:55am: Hang up. Not the exact deal I wanted, but in the long run it'll work for me.

I have to run... I'm going to be late for work.


----------



## sssnnnlll

Not working well for me so far. Been with DTV for 5 years now and am not on contract now. Yesterday I spoke to a regular CSR and they said they could not move off the $399 price. Called retention today and the most they could do was $100 off. That's despite the fact that DTV is still offering me a free HD DVR (which is stated to have a value of $199).


----------



## lparsons21

Glenee said:


> Are you sure. I ask this because this is just not a matter of unhooking the cables from your Old Reciever and transfering to the HR34 and then call DTV and activate.:nono2:


If you already have a SWM setup, then bringing the HR34 to it is quite simple, especially if it is replacing one of your current boxes.


----------



## Glenee

lparsons21 said:


> If you already have a SWM setup, then bringing the HR34 to it is quite simple, especially if it is replacing one of your current boxes.


Yes Sir all is correct. I just wanted a fellow forum member to know that if he didn't have SWM system now, it is Not plug and Play.


----------



## Odys

hanz_erichson said:


> Has anybody been able to obtain one for $150 or less without going the retention route? I don't want to threaten to quit when I have no plans on doing so if I don't get what I want. I just want one because it's the only way to be guaranteed a faster receiver than my current HR20 if I trade it in.


I got it for $99 with a regular csr, no retention. I was prepared to decline an unacceptable offer and call back, but I got lucky.


----------



## cochransr

I got an offer in the mail that said because I was a loyal customer since 1996 I could get the whole-home dvr upgrade for free including installation. Sad thing is, I don't need it. That's probably why I got the offer.


----------



## Bevostein

I bought an HR34 for $399 from USADigital for my system back in early January. Called today and got retention. Moaned and groaned about existing customers getting $300 credits. After working it for a while, I got an immediate $200 credit to my bill and $10 off for the next 12 months. Very happy. 

Not including tax on some items and shipping on the HR34, over the last 6 weeks I'm out roughly $203 (when you factor in the credits) but I managed to:

Add an HR24 with install - $99 plus tax
Moved to supported MRV - $25 plus tax

My real motivation in adding the HR24 with supported MRV was to push me over 8 tuners so I got a SWM16 (which I needed for the HR34) installed as part of adding those to my system - FREE

Bought an HR34 - $399 plus shipping but no tax
Negotiated credits after the fact - ($320)

:goodjob:

I will say it is such a game and tiring to have to go thru the CSR/retention roulette. I wish they would just make it easier. Its like buying a car.


----------



## tgater

I ordered one yesterday to replace a DVR-80, Install scheduled for today between noon and 4 PM. Lets see.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Bevostein said:


> My real motivation in adding the HR24 with supported MRV was to push me over 8 tuners so I got a SWM16...


Oh! thanks for reminding me to make sure the installer has a SWM 16 on the truck when he comes on Sunday...


----------



## jayerndl

I curently have (2) HR20s with no SWM and just placed an order for an addtional HR34. When I look at the order it lists "MRV Install - Free". It also shows at the bottom "Professional Installation $49.00" (there is also a $49 credit to offset this). Does this include everything I need for the installation (i.e. SWM-16 + other misc. stuff)? Thanks.

Jay


----------



## Bevostein

Yes they know what is on your account and whether you need a SWM8, SWM16, etc. My experience was the tech had everything he needed


----------



## dpeters11

cochransr said:


> I got an offer in the mail that said because I was a loyal customer since 1996 I could get the whole-home dvr upgrade for free including installation. Sad thing is, I don't need it. That's probably why I got the offer.


That doesn't actually mean an HR34. That's Whole home service using an HR20-24.


----------



## jayerndl

Bevostein said:


> Yes they know what is on your account and whether you need a SWM8, SWM16, etc. My experience was the tech had everything he needed


They seemd to think I already had SWM installed becuase they saw on my bill that I had "DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service Monthly 3.00". I tried to tell them that this was the unsupported Whole-home on ethernet and that I did not have SWM but they didn't seem to understand. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.

Jay


----------



## lparsons21

Well I tried again today not really expecting to get any deal since I'm still in the first year with D*. And same as yesterday, they won't budge. So I guess it will be no HR34 for me, or at least not anytime soon.

If I was willing to pay $399 I wouldn't order it through D* anyway. Buying from an online retailer is $399, no shipping, no tax, no install, and no upgrade fee. Makes it about $100 cheaper than going through D*.

But I'm not willing to pay $399 because I don't believe it is worth that.


----------



## MrLatte

It looks like my route might be to just buy through a 3rd party like Solid Signal, install it myself and then call DirecTV to activate and ask for some possible credit since I've been with DirecTV since 1996 and haven't asked for any credit before. Anybody go this route yet? I'm much more interested in installing it myself than getting any credits at this point. 

Installation is essentially plug-n-play since I already have DECA, Whole-Home, and a SWM16 with enough free channels - after I remove 2 HRs for the HR34.


----------



## Bevostein

jayerndl said:


> They seemd to think I already had SWM installed becuase they saw on my bill that I had "DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service Monthly 3.00". I tried to tell them that this was the unsupported Whole-home on ethernet and that I did not have SWM but they didn't seem to understand. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> Jay


Since you only have 4 tuners and MRV right now they probably think you have a SWM8 or and LNB with SWM built in. Regardless of MRV, going to 9 tuners will bump you to a SWM16 and they should roll with one on the truck


----------



## Caromsoft

MrLatte said:


> It looks like my route might be to just buy through a 3rd party like Solid Signal, install it myself and then call DirecTV to activate and ask for some possible credit since I've been with DirecTV since 1996 and haven't asked for any credit before. Anybody go this route yet? I'm much more interested in installing it myself than getting any credits at this point.


I did. Ordered from Solid Signal, installed it myself, activated it. I wasn't expecting any credits so I didn't ask for any even though I have been with DirecTV since 2001 and have never asked them for anything. I did ask about the 24 month free HD with autopay, and was told the program ended 3 days before I called :eek2:

At that point I got a bit upset, telling them I bought (leased) the HR34 with my own money to replace a dying DirecTivo. Was offered $10 off for 6 months. Of course now I know that the 24 month program has NOT ended. So the CSR I spoke with was either horribly misinformed about the programs at the company that employs him, or he flat out lied to me. Which is worse? I guess after 6 months I will call back up and play CSR roulette, hoping not to end up on the bullet end this time. 

The analogy to dealing with DirecTV on this kind of stuff and buying a car is pretty spot on. You get whatever deal the sales manager wants to give you, probably depending on what he/she had for lunch. DirecTV might want to remember that car salesman is one of the most hated occupations in America.


----------



## Deftones

I wish there were a way to transfer content from one DVR to another. I'd upgrade to this, but I have a ton of content saved that I either want to keep or haven't watched yet. Maybe I will in the summer when there isn't as much TV on.


----------



## crawdad62

Is there anyway other than crawling under my house to know whether or not I've got a SWM8 or a SWM16 installed? I looked under System Info. and I see the dish is listed as a Slimeline-3S (SWM) but nothing on the switch. I suppose they'd know when I call but I still like to have my ducks in a row so I get everything that's needed. I'd be replacing the older HR21 with the 34 so I'd have two receivers, HR24 and the HR34 in my set up. I'd need the SWM16 correct?


----------



## LoopinFool

crawdad62 said:


> I'd be replacing the older HR21 with the 34 so I'd have two receivers, HR24 and the HR34 in my set up. I'd need the SWM16 correct?


No, you will end up with just 7 tuners (2 in the HR24 and 5 in the HR34). Your SWM dish can already support up to 8 tuners.

- LoopinFool


----------



## crawdad62

LoopinFool said:


> No, you will end up with just 7 tuners (2 in the HR24 and 5 in the HR34). Your SWM dish can already support up to 8 tuners.
> 
> - LoopinFool


So the tuners in the two receivers don't count in the total?


----------



## wahooq

@caromsoft...that program really has ended but there are other offers available based on your account history


----------



## David Ortiz

crawdad62 said:


> So the tuners in the two receivers don't count in the total?


Assuming you mean the H24-700 and H23-600 when you say two receivers, then they would count toward the tuner total, bringing you to 9. Generally a SWiM-16 is not installed unless there are over 8 tuners in the system, so you probably do not have one.


----------



## crawdad62

@David

Yeah that's what I'm talking about. I guess it makes sense for them not to install anymore than you need. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LoopinFool

crawdad62 said:


> So the tuners in the two receivers don't count in the total?


Whoops, I missed that part -- just saw the model numbers of the DVRs.

It sounds like you're right. You'll go to 9 tuners and will need a SWM16. My knowledge is limited, but I believe installing that will require running more lines from the dish, adding the SWM16, etc.

- LoopinFool


----------



## bosoxfan

Deftones said:


> I wish there were a way to transfer content from one DVR to another. I'd upgrade to this, but I have a ton of content saved that I either want to keep or haven't watched yet. Maybe I will in the summer when there isn't as much TV on.


Get Whole Home DVR...that will allow you to watch the shows on the box you currently have from another room.


----------



## bosoxfan

Installer left a little bit ago. Installed the HR-34, relocated my old HR-22 to another room where there was an old SD Tivo DTV box, installed the CCK, and then set up the whole home DVR. Funny thing is, I only paid $99 for the HR-34 and $99 for the CCK, no install fees, didn't pay for the Whole Home DVR (I do know that I will now have to pay the extra $3/mo for it). Awesome job by the installer!


----------



## Deftones

bosoxfan said:


> Get Whole Home DVR...that will allow you to watch the shows on the box you currently have from another room.


I understand that, but I only have 2 DVRs in my home b/c I only have 2 tvs. My other bedroom DVR is completely filled up with content, too. Different content. The only way I could see this working is to run another line to may family room where the HR34 would be located, just so I can finish off the rest of the content on there, but that seems a bit of a waste.


----------



## spartanstew

Decided to call just to see what the offer was.

After just a couple of minutes, the CSR offered me the HR34 for FREE and since I already had everything I needed, she could get it shipped to me for just a $20 shipping fee.

So, $20 total. 

But, I already have an HR34 and don't really need another one, so I said no thanks.


----------



## bosoxfan

"spartanstew" said:


> Decided to call just to see what the offer was.
> 
> After just a couple of minutes, the CSR offered me the HR34 for FREE and since I already had everything I needed, she could get it shipped to me for just a $20 shipping fee.
> 
> So, $20 total.
> 
> But, I already have an HR34 and don't really need another one, so I said no thanks.


Seriously? Sounds a bit far fetched to me....but I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## Alan Gordon

spartanstew said:


> Decided to call just to see what the offer was.
> 
> After just a couple of minutes, the CSR offered me the HR34 for FREE and since I already had everything I needed, she could get it shipped to me for just a $20 shipping fee.
> 
> So, $20 total.
> 
> But, I already have an HR34 and don't really need another one, so I said no thanks.


You could have sent it to me! 

Just kidding... 

~Alan


----------



## NR4P

spartanstew said:


> Decided to call just to see what the offer was.
> 
> After just a couple of minutes, the CSR offered me the HR34 for FREE and since I already had everything I needed, she could get it shipped to me for just a $20 shipping fee.
> 
> So, $20 total.
> 
> But, I already have an HR34 and don't really need another one, so I said no thanks.


Not doubting what you heard, wondering if the CSR was being accurate.
Word is that no shipments whatsoever, only professional installations that seems to be all over the place in this thread.

And Free isn't in their vocabularly for this.

Might be interesting to call back and see if you can get that really ordered for $20 and shipped.


----------



## gio12

Quick question about getting one installed. Do i need 5 wires coming into the house? Or a single wire like it does now? I have the SWiM at the dish. Would I need a new SWiM?

thanks


----------



## spartanstew

Just yanking the collective chain.


----------



## Doom878

bosoxfan said:


> Installer left a little bit ago. Installed the HR-34, relocated my old HR-22 to another room where there was an old SD Tivo DTV box, installed the CCK, and then set up the whole home DVR. Funny thing is, I only paid $99 for the HR-34 and $99 for the CCK, no install fees, didn't pay for the Whole Home DVR (I do know that I will now have to pay the extra $3/mo for it). Awesome job by the installer!


Man lucky. I wonder if I should just order and not mention the Whole Home DVR install. Would the installer just include it in his installation? Only thing is the rep said he was saving my offer in their system.


----------



## paragoat

NR4P said:


> Not doubting what you heard, wondering if the CSR was being accurate.
> Word is that no shipments whatsoever, only professional installations that seems to be all over the place in this thread.
> 
> And Free isn't in their vocabularly for this.
> 
> Might be interesting to call back and see if you can get that really ordered for $20 and shipped.


Defiantly worth an additional call back. Today I got another CSR (not retention) that gave me the $300 discount to $99. I need the SWM16 so I not get out of the $49 installation fee and yes they got me for another 2 years!

Confirming NO DIRECT SHIPMENTS of these boxes, the CSR told me that it has to be installed by a professional installer.


----------



## dpeters11

gio12 said:


> Quick question about getting one installed. Do i need 5 wires coming into the house? Or a single wire like it does now? I have the SWiM at the dish. Would I need a new SWiM?
> 
> thanks


It uses SWM. Sounds like you have a SWM LNB at the dish. If adding the HR34 will take you over 8 tuners, you'll need to swap out the LNB for a regular one and get a SWM16.


----------



## markrogo

crawdad62 said:


> Is there anyway other than crawling under my house to know whether or not I've got a SWM8 or a SWM16 installed? I looked under System Info. and I see the dish is listed as a Slimeline-3S (SWM) but nothing on the switch. I suppose they'd know when I call but I still like to have my ducks in a row so I get everything that's needed. I'd be replacing the older HR21 with the 34 so I'd have two receivers, HR24 and the HR34 in my set up. I'd need the SWM16 correct?


Overwhelming odds are you do not have a SWM16. They rarely (never?) installed one when not needed.

If you look at your dish, can you tell how many wires are even connected currently? If you have the SWM LNB -- which an awful lot of SWM installs have -- you actually have only one connected wire right now and effectively a built-in SWM 8. The thing under your house is just an 8-way splitter, not a SWM switch at all.

Here's the good news, though. An HR24 uses 2 tuners, an HR34 uses 5, that's a total of 7. You have no need for a SWM16. My explanation above was really so that others looking at this might benefit. You should be fine either way.


----------



## bosoxfan

"Doom878" said:


> Man lucky. I wonder if I should just order and not mention the Whole Home DVR install. Would the installer just include it in his installation? Only thing is the rep said he was saving my offer in their system.


Not sure. The installer knew my kids from high school so he may have just done it as a favor. He did say that the only difference was him activating it. That once the HMC is installed with a CCK, there is no other labor involved for "install" of the Whole Home DVR. According to him, sounds like DTV rips people off with the $199 install price for Whole Home.


----------



## David Ortiz

markrogo said:


> Here's the good news, though. An HR24 uses 2 tuners, an HR34 uses 5, that's a total of 7. You have no need for a SWM16. My explanation above was really so that others looking at this might benefit. You should be fine either way.


Except he has two receivers *and* the HR24 and HR34, not two receivers that *are* the HR24 and HR34. Nine total tuners, therefore he needs a SWiM-16.


----------



## GtownDan

I am nearly a 6 year DTV customer. Called to upgrade. The CSR wanted $547 for the upgrade ($399 + $49 install +$99 CCK). I told him my buddy got the HR34 at a discount of $300. He told me that "from orders high up" they have been told that they cannot offer any discount on this new piece of equipment. I said I know 2 people who received a discount, to which he said that is simply impossible. The next words out of my mouth were "can I speak to someone in retention."

So after getting transferred, I was offered $200 off the HR34. It was still $347. I told him no, I was not interested for that price. He then said that he could waive the install fee, so now it's down to $298, for which I said yes. I need an SWM upgrade and all that jazz, so I am OK with it.

I scratch my head at all these games. Consistency would be nice, but persist-ency pays back. It would still be better to pay the same price as the next guy, but I'm not a strong enough negotiator to haggle over the last $50. Maybe I should call back?


----------



## Davenlr

Im waiting until things settle down, and then I am going to call to see if I can get an SWM16 and SL3 from them, so all 9 of my tuners work


----------



## trh

bosoxfan said:


> According to him, sounds like DTV rips people off with the $199 install price for Whole Home.


I guess that would depend on each case and the equipment they need. When I had mine done 6 months ago, the $199 included swapping out two old TIVO DVRs with R16s, installing a SWiM16 (I think that alone lists for over $200), DECAs for four units and the CCK. I didn't need any wiring done, but some might need that.


----------



## RunnerFL

I just don't get all the entitlement everyone feels they should have...


----------



## Bevostein

I don't view it as an entitlement attitude so much as a desire for consistency. I, and I suspect the majority of customers, don't want to be paying full fare when they hear of others getting a discount. If DTV would be clear about what the qualifying factors were for a discount and apply them consistently then you wouldn't get all the haggling. People could make a straight up decision and move on. I could stomach being told no discount if I knew everyone is getting told no discount.


----------



## alirelan720

If anyone has ever worked in customer service in this country, it is beyond overwhelming to hear the sense of entitlement these people have. Like paying their bill on time should allow them get discounts or credits, why does anyone have to GIVE you something because you pay your bill for services you WANT?? This country is ridiculous!!


----------



## jayerndl

RunnerFL said:


> I just don't get all the entitlement everyone feels they should have...


I think it's Directv's policy (or lack there of) that fuels this entitlement. You don't see this with your local power company. People don't fell like there entitled to a discount from their power company because nobody gets one. Conversely people do feel like their entitled to a discount from Directv because they see other people getting them.

Jay


----------



## joshjr

Davenlr said:


> Im waiting until things settle down, and then I am going to call to see if I can get an SWM16 and SL3 from them, so all 9 of my tuners work


I had a service call with Case Management that was handled a month ago. They replaced two HR20's with HR24's (one owned and one leased w/protection plan). While the guy was here he broke out a CCK and I said I am not paying for that. I didnt even have a need for it. I dont have whole home and I dont want it. He said it was free and hooked it up anyways. I already have a SWM 16 because I have 5 HD DVR's and do not plan to deactivate one when the HR34 gets installed on Monday. However there is a good chance the installer will have to go back under the house and change around the way the splitters are currently. Currently one line runs to another splitter for 4 total tuners. Im not really happy with that. I may insist they run another dedicated line for the 2nd box down stairs.

When I called for my order of course they gave me some crap about my LNB. I said I have a SL5 and a SWM 16, I only plan to have the HR34 at one tv and I have the tuners available. They still thought I would have to have my LNB replaced. I dont know how they could think that. I said there are 4 lines coming off it going under my house to the SWM 16 already. Since I am eligable for a free HD DVR I thought about throwing that on as well but I knew that would push me to 17 tuners and i was not sure I would get a SWM 32 for free. Wasnt willing to find out considering 6 DVR's will cover me just fine and dandy. It did make me wonder if I could get a SWM 32 for free though.


----------



## dsw2112

joshjr said:


> ...It did make me wonder if I could get a SWM 32 for free though...


You would not get a SWM32 (they're commercial use only, and don't pass DECA between each leg.) The correct setup would be two SWM16's.


----------



## Davenlr

I wonder if any plans are in the works for a 16 channel LNB to replace the SL3S rather than having to go backwards to an SL3 with SWM16.


----------



## joshjr

dsw2112 said:


> You would not get a SWM32 (they're commercial use only, and *don't pass DECA between each leg*.) The correct setup would be two SWM16's.


Not sure what that means but if its used for Whole Home I dont have it, need it or want it.


----------



## jmhays

I have been a DirecTV customer since the HD DirecTivo came out back in 2000 (and paid $1,000 for the first one). I ham still using them now but since one just died and the new Tivo version that DirecTV is selling is so stripped down from what it "could" be, I am holding my nose and taking the plunge with the new HR-34.

I called retention and said "cancel" twice at the IVR prompts, plaid dumb the first time, but the rep was MUCH better at it than I was (playing dumb that is) and I was getting nowhere when he transfered the call and (as usual) the call was dropped.

I called back, repeated and got back to retention. I mentioned that I was looking at the new HD Tivo because it has four tuners. He took the bait and started to talk about the new DirecTV DVR that worked "on 5 TVs".

I was able to get the HR-34 plus 3 other DVRs ("Now these will be the HR-24s, right?" "Absolutely!" he says, I'll hold my breathe and keep my fingers crossed), plus the CCK plus the new dish and the Whole Home Service for $199 plus tax.

I have not used the latest version of the DirecTV HD DVR so I am hoping it is better than the first one they had. That was horrible and I returned it in less than a week. I am moving from 11 year old HD Tivos to the new DirecTV HD DVR so I am hoping it will be an improvement.


----------



## dsw2112

joshjr said:


> Not sure what that means but if its used for Whole Home I dont have it, need it or want it.


DECA is how the receivers communicate with each other, your LAN, internet, etc; (Tv Apps, Media Share, On-Demand, Pandora, YouTube...) You may not want it, but there's a reason that CCK was installed  You have information that D* wants, and DECA helps them get it.

In any case you can't get a SWM32 unless you install it yourself.


----------



## joshjr

dsw2112 said:


> DECA is how the receivers communicate with each other, your LAN, internet, etc; (Tv Apps, Media Share, Pandora, YouTube...) You may not want it, but there's a reason that CCK was installed
> 
> In any case you can't get a SWM32 unless you install it yourself.


The CCK was installed a month ago. I just ordered the HR34 yesterday. I did tell the installer a month ago I was going to get one. Maybe he was saving me some hassle but I not intend on ever having Whole Home.


----------



## dsw2112

joshjr said:


> The CCK was installed a month ago. I just ordered the HR34 yesterday. I did tell the installer a month ago I was going to get one. Maybe he was saving me some hassle but I not intend on ever having Whole Home.


The CCK has little to do with Whole Home or the HR34. It's something D* is pushing for all setups.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

jayerndl said:


> People don't fell like there entitled to a discount from their power company because nobody gets one.


I get a discount from my power company


----------



## markrogo

David Ortiz said:


> Except he has two receivers *and* the HR24 and HR34, not two receivers that *are* the HR24 and HR34. Nine total tuners, therefore he needs a SWiM-16.


Your grammar > my grammar. Agreed with your take.


----------



## tgater

This is the age of entitlement, and it’s spreading like the plague. The worse ones are the 25 and under group, why should the work for it? They are entitled to it because they exist. That being said when I ordered my HR34 Thursday morning and was told the price of $399. I told them that DTV offered me a HR24 in December to replace a DVR80 that was failing at no cost. I asked for a HR34 instead. The CSR said that because I was a subscriber since 1999 I could get the HR34 for $199 once it became in my area. To which I agreed to wait for. The installer showed up just before 1 PM local time and had to install something on the dish and align it. SWM 16 in the basement was installed but he tried to get away with using only one 8-way splitter. We have three HR24’s, one HR23, one H21, one H23, one H24 and now one HR34 for a total of 16 tuners on the SWM side of things and one DVR10 connected directly to two legacy ports on the SWM 16. DECA boxes had to be installed at 3 locations. At first he tried the install with one splitter and most of the receivers were not receiving a signal. He did admit his mistake and also that this was his first HR34 install. I figured what the heck, we all have to do our first something at various times in life so it ended up being a good learning experience for both of us. The only draw back to the 5 hour install was that he did not program the remote for the TV and it wasn’t an RF remote. They are sending someone back to replace the remote.


----------



## gio12

dpeters11 said:


> It uses SWM. Sounds like you have a SWM LNB at the dish. If adding the HR34 will take you over 8 tuners, you'll need to swap out the LNB for a regular one and get a SWM16.


Thanks. Now, with the HR34 I would be at 7. All i need.

I think I will try and get one for the best deal. But I want one, period.


----------



## dakeeney

I know that Solid Signal is a good company and there are lots of people who have DTV that buy receivers from them. With all the bs coming from csr's about the HR-34 and DTV refusing to give every customer a rebate and good deal now would be a good time for some of the third party companies that carry the 34 to step up and give ALL DTV customers some kind of rebate and a good price. Just a thought.


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> I just don't get all the entitlement everyone feels they should have...


I am _*entitled*_ to the same price others with my longevity get, nothing more and nothing less.

This inconsistency is *Very Bad Business*, and quite possibly illegal. :rant:


----------



## lparsons21

dwcolvin said:


> I am _*entitled*_ to the same price others with my longevity get, nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> This inconsistency is *Very Bad Business*, and quite possibly illegal. :rant:


Well, no you aren't 'entitled', buy you can expect it! 

This is just the typical D* crapshoot with deals. You just never know what deal will be offered or not and there won't be any real rhyme or reason as to why one gets it and the other doesn't. Very, very typical of D*.

And no, it isn't illegal.


----------



## olemiss36

I've been a directv customer since 2008. called last week trying to get the HR-34, told me to call back on the 9th. When i called back on the 9th at about 0900 EST, the CSR asked if i knew the pricing, said yes it was 399 with 300 rebate, she confirmed then put me on hold to complete the order. after about 15 minutes on hold she came back apologetic saying that the rebate was only for new customers and not existing, said she was going to put me on hold again and do some checking....after about 10 more minutes on hold she said the best they would let her do is 100 off, she was extremely nice and apologetic the whole time. I asked if I could just speak to retentions and she transfered me over after putting notes in my account. After I got sent to retentions, the rep there asked what i was calling for, i said i just wanted the 300 rebate, she put me on hold for about 10 minutes, came back on the line apologizing since it was the launch day no one really knew what was going on, and said they were going to give me a 300 instant credit, and also give me the cinema now for whole home dvr for free..ended up paying 148 (99 for HR34 + 49 instal), and the installer just left my house. So I got the HR-34, and whole home DVR for 148.


----------



## RACJ2

Just as most mobile phone providers have figured out, its as important to renew a good customers contract, as it is to get a new customer. So most handset deals are very similar for a new and renewing customers now. And they get getting you committed to a new 2 year agreement. So I don't know why DIRECTV makes some subscribers beg for it, but I'm glad with some effort they will usually see the light.


----------



## jtb50

I have the mvr with 2 hddvr's. Would it be worth getting the HR-34?


----------



## dwcolvin

dakeeney said:


> I know that Solid Signal is a good company and there are lots of people who have DTV that buy receivers from them. With all the bs coming from csr's about the HR-34 and DTV refusing to give every customer a rebate and good deal now would be a good time for some of the third party companies that carry the 34 to step up and give ALL DTV customers some kind of rebate and a good price. Just a thought.


I seriously doubt that Solid Signal is making $300 profit on the HR34, so it's not _their_ responsibility to be providing rebates. :nono2:

I'm frankly puzzled why DirecTV is providing _anybody_ with a large discount on the HR34, unless 1) they have a huge supply; and 2) it is _very_ strategic. 

It also seems (IMHO) premature, since until a RVU client is available, the HR34 will frequently exceed the 8 tuners available in existing installations, and (if currently a SWiM LNB) require LNB replacement, new wiring, and a SWiM-16... all installer-intensive.


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> I am _*entitled*_ to the same price others with my longevity get, nothing more and nothing less.


Yeah, but people with longevity don't get special pricing since they're already a customer. Calling and demanding, or threatening to quit because you can't get, new customer pricing is crazy.


----------



## RACJ2

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but people with longevity don't get special pricing since they're already a customer. Calling and demanding, or threatening to quit because you can't get, new customer pricing is crazy.


I have to agree with your second sentence. It is crazy subscribers have to do that. If its a good customer, they should just match the new customer deal to get someone to sign a new 2 yr commitment. They end up trying to get you back with basically new customer offers, once you leave. So why not just keep the customer?


----------



## dpeters11

"jtb50" said:


> I have the mvr with 2 hddvr's. Would it be worth getting the HR-34?


If you went from two DVRs to one DVR and a receiver, you'd only have one todo list to manage. But you also have a single failure point.

Myself, I had two DVRs on on tv, and an h25 upstairs. I now have one hr34 and the h25.


----------



## Bartman94

I ordered my new HMC HR34 first thing this past Thursday morning at 8:00 AM. It's now officially available to all existing D* customers nationwide instead of only being available for new customers as it was with the initial launch. As stated many times in this thread, your initial D* CSR will try to charge you the full $399 retail price and tell you that no discounts are available because the equipment is too new. This is absolutely false and I've attached proof below from the confirmation e-mail D* sent me for my equipment order. I simply asked for the cancellation department and they took great care of me after very little resistance letting me have the HR34 for only $99 with free installation. The woman in customer retention even got me an accelerated installation date and they are coming today between 12:00 PM - 4:00 PM! One thing about D* is they do value their customers and even though I've been frustrated a few times, in the end I've always been taken care of with credits on my account, free select premium channels for 3 - 6 months, etc. I've been with D* since 1997 and have been an NFL Sunday Ticket subscriber since 2002. Now perhaps my customer history had a lot to do with the discounts I get, but take a look at a copy of my monthly statement below to see just how much I save after simply asking D* for credits. I'm going to have them hook up the HR34 today and run the standard installation and then I'm going to record one program on the internal hard drive (this is so that if my external hard drive ever fails and I need to revert back to the internal one I will be able to tell that the internal hard drive has booted back up). Then I'm going to power down my HR34 and unplug it, and then install my 2TB WD20EARX hard drive into my Antec MX-1 enclosure. Then I'll boot up the external hard drive, plug it into my new HR34, and then power back up the HR34. I have 3 other HR22 HD DVR's so after today's install I will have 3 HD DVR's and the HR34 for a total of 11 different simultaneous recording feeds and 3.5TB of total recording space after I add the 2TB external hard drive to my HR34. That's 2,800 hours of SD recording space or 700 hours of HD recording space... or 5,600 30 minute SD shows or 1,400 30 minute HD shows. I am locked and loaded! So remember... PERSISTENCE WEAKENS RESISTANCE.

Here is the proof of the discounted price:

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION

1 DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR $399.00

1 Sales Order Credit -$300.00
Equipment Total $99.00

ADDITIONAL

Installation Fee $0.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $8.17
Order Total Paid* $107.17


Here's an example of a copy of my statement including the NFL Sunday Ticket charges as well as the credits I get every month:

Current Charges for Service Period 11/25/11 - 12/24/11 

11/25 12/24 PREMIER Monthly 114.99 
10/22  01/21 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 3 Months Free 0.00 
11/25 12/24 HD Access Monthly 10.00 
08/01 03/31 NFL SUNDAY TICKET To-Go 2011 Special Free Offer 0.00 
11/01 11/30 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2011 Early Renewal in 6 Payments 53.99 
07/26 08/25 NFL To-Go/SuperFan Will Not AutoRenew Next Season 0.00 
11/25 12/24 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 7.00 
11/25 12/24 DIRECTV CINEMA Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info 0.00 
11/25 12/24 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service Monthly 3.00

Fees 

11/26 Leased Receiver 6.00 
11/26 Leased Receiver 6.00 
11/26 Primary Leased Receiver 6.00

Adjustments & Credits 

11/25 12/24 HD Access 24 Months Free HD Access -10.00 Credit
11/01 11/30 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2011 You Save $20 for 6 Mos -20.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save on HBO for 6 Mos -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save on MAX for 6 Months -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save $5/6 Mos on STARZ -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save $5/6 Mos on SHOWTIME -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER $10 Off SPORTS for 6 Mos -10.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER You Save $10 for 12 Mos -10.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER You Save $5 for 3 Mos -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER 6 Mos Value Discount -5.00 Credit
11/26 Primary Leased Receiver -6.00 Credit

Taxes 

Sales Tax 7.82 

AMOUNT DUE	$128.80

So as you can see... you'll be surprised by what you can get if you simply just ask for it and remain persistent!


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but people with longevity don't get special pricing since they're already a customer. Calling and demanding, or threatening to quit because you can't get, new customer pricing is crazy.


Who said I _ever_ threatened to quit. I obviously have a serious, long-term commitment (and am addicted to NFL-ST).

Existing customers have just called and received the $300 off deal, no threats, no retention. With that knowledge, I am _*entitled*_ to the same consideration. Blame DBSTalk for exposing this mess.


----------



## RunnerFL

RACJ2 said:


> I have to agree with your second sentence. It is crazy subscribers have to do that. If its a good customer, they should just match the new customer deal to get someone to sign a new 2 yr commitment. They end up trying to get you back with basically new customer offers, once you leave. So why not just keep the customer?


But why? There's no price protection with DirecTV. When you commit to 2 years you do just that, commit. You know what you're in for and if you don't like it why commit for 2 years in the first place? Why would you expect to be treated as a new customer when you are in fact not a new customer?


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> Who said I _ever_ threatened to quit. I obviously have a serious, long-term commitment (and am addicted to NFL-ST).
> 
> Existing customers have just called and received the $300 off deal, no threats, no retention. With that knowledge, I am _*entitled*_ to the same consideration. Blame DBSTalk for exposing this mess.


No one said you threatened to quit... You're not entitled to new customer pricing, you're not a new customer.


----------



## dpeters11

"RunnerFL" said:


> No one said you threatened to quit... You're not entitled to new customer pricing, you're not a new customer.


The problem is that they make it so easy. I called in when new subscribers were getting Sunday Ticket free, and just asked if any discounts were available to me. I took the first offer, free. If she had said no, I would have ended it there and decide whether to subscribe at full price.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> The problem is that they make it so easy. I called in when new subscribers were getting Sunday Ticket free, and just asked if any discounts were available to me. I took the first offer, free. If she had said no, I would have ended it there and decide whether to subscribe at full price.


That's different than calling in and demanding something though.


----------



## Bevostein

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, but people with longevity don't get special pricing since they're already a customer. Calling and demanding, or threatening to quit because you can't get, new customer pricing is crazy.


So this whole circus is the customer's fault???? Wrong! People with longevity call and demand because other people with similar longevity get the deal and others don't. DTV's inconsistency and lack of clarity is what drives this behavior. It is not an entitlement mentality. I don't think I am "entitled" to satellite service. I don't think I am "entitled" to new equipment for free or any other price.

Aa a customer I am willing to pay a fair price for the equipment and services. A fair price means getting what you perceive to be good value for your money. Like it or not, the reality is one measure of good value is paying what others similar to you are paying. Fair equals equitable and equitable means equal treatment of all concerned.

I can see the difference between new and existing customers. I'm not advocating that existing customers get new customer pricing. I get that.

As a customer since 2001, I would have no problem paying full fare for the equipment if other customer's with longevity also paid it. I would have had no problem paying $399 for the HR34 and moving on if I didn't hear others similar to me were getting it for $99. It would also be fine by me if DTV was clear that customers with X years get such and such deal or customers outside of the 2 year contract got such and such deal. Then I would know how long I have to wait and could decide accordingly. But they don't. They give it to some with little haggling and other after significant haggling. They offer $200 to some and $300 to others. This whole system is their mess 100%, not the customers.

I personally think for existing customers what they ought to do is lower the equipment prices across the board and then stick to their guns and not offer "deals". That would kill all this haggling and customer retention stuff that THEY have created. They could probably reduce the customer retention department staff and reduce their headaches.


----------



## RunnerFL

Bevostein said:


> So this whole circus is the customer's fault???? Wrong! People with longevity call and demand because other people with similar longevity get the deal and others don't. DTV's inconsistency and lack of clarity is what drives this behavior. It is not an entitlement mentality. I don't think I am "entitled" to satellite service. I don't think I am "entitled" to new equipment for free or any other price.


Hmmm, I've read my posts on the subject and I don't see where I said it's the customer's fault so I'm not sure where you got that from... I agree that DirecTV should "tow the line" on this and treat everyone the same. If you're not a new customer you don't get new customer pricing no matter how much you cry, whine, threaten to quit etc. If existing customers don't like not getting new customer pricing let them quit and come back in a year or so as a new customer. That should be their stance.


----------



## Jerry_K

RACJ2 said:


> Just as most mobile phone providers have figured out, its as important to renew a good customers contract, as it is to get a new customer. So most handset deals are very similar for a new and renewing customers now. And they get getting you committed to a new 2 year agreement. So I don't know why DIRECTV makes some subscribers beg for it, but I'm glad with some effort they will usually see the light.


Huge difference with the handsets. I own my handset.

As I see it no matter what the eventual charge is, it is really just a shipping charge for the box. Even worse, you are tied into a contract which just adds to the shipping cost each month.

Install is a fee that pays someone for a truck roll.


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> Hmmm, I've read my posts on the subject and I don't see where I said it's the customer's fault so I'm not sure where you got that from... I agree that DirecTV should "tow the line" on this and treat everyone the same. If you're not a new customer you don't get new customer pricing no matter how much you cry, whine, threaten to quit etc. If existing customers don't like not getting new customer pricing let them quit and come back in a year or so as a new customer. That should be their stance.


The problem is, you keep asserting that it's _New Customer Pricing_, when *some* existing customers routinely receive it (and then others "demand" it and receive it).


----------



## Bevostein

RunnerFL said:


> Hmmm, I've read my posts on the subject and I don't see where I said it's the customer's fault so I'm not sure where you got that from... I agree that DirecTV should "tow the line" on this and treat everyone the same. If you're not a new customer you don't get new customer pricing no matter how much you cry, whine, threaten to quit etc. If existing customers don't like not getting new customer pricing let them quit and come back in a year or so as a new customer. That should be their stance.


I agree 100%. I would like them to say "this is the price and you can go pound sand if you don't like it".

I interpreted your comments about customers having an entitlement mentality to mean it is the customer's fault.


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:



> The problem is, you keep asserting that it's _New Customer Pricing_, when *some* existing customers routinely receive it (and then others "demand" it and receive it).


It IS new customer pricing. Just because some existing customers get it doesn't mean it's not new customer pricing. It just means DirecTV caved in when they shouldn't have.


----------



## dwcolvin

Bevostein said:


> So this whole circus is the customer's fault???? Wrong! People with longevity call and demand because other people with similar longevity get the deal and others don't. DTV's inconsistency and lack of clarity is what drives this behavior...


+1 to your entire post


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> It IS new customer pricing. Just because some existing customers get it doesn't mean it's not new customer pricing. It just means DirecTV caved in when they shouldn't have.


You keep missing the point. Some existing customers called in and received the "new customer pricing" (from a CSR, not retention), others are quoted huge numbers (~$600, charging for everything but the kitchen sink).

The inconsistency is the problem, and it's not like it's a new phenomenon. :nono2:


----------



## lparsons21

dwcolvin said:


> You keep missing the point. Some existing customers called in and received the "new customer pricing" (from a CSR, not retention), others are quoted huge numbers (~$600, charging for everything but the kitchen sink).
> 
> The inconsistency is the problem, and it's not like it's a new phenomenon. :nono2:


Nope, not a new phenomenon at all, it is just how D* works every single day. And it is frustrating as hell when you can't get the deals that are mentioned here and other places all the time, and great when you get the great deal.

But it is D* that sets their own rules and policies in quicksand, not us!!


----------



## alirelan720

Apparently no one's Mother or Father told them that life wasn't fair, just because one person get's one thing does not mean you are ENTITLED to it. I'm so sick of whiny people, claiming they deserve stuff. Get over yourself.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

alirelan720 said:


> Apparently no one's Mother or Father told them that life wasn't fair, just because one person get's one thing does not mean you are ENTITLED to it. I'm so sick of whiny people, claiming they deserve stuff. Get over yourself.


The horse is dead. get over it.

Now; Moving along, please...


----------



## Alan Gordon

RunnerFL said:


> I just don't get all the entitlement everyone feels they should have...


I forgot about my intention start a petition to ban the use of the "e" word on DBSTalk...

Aside from the "Free HD" offer, I do not ask for programming credits. They are occasionally offered to me, and I'm certainly going to accept them if that is the case, but I don't go asking for them. DirecTV sets their programming prices, and I do not expect to get promotional prices offered to new customers.

That being said, I do ASK for discounted equipment.

Granted, that hasn't always been the case. When we started DirecTV in 1995, the one SD receiver and dish was (I believe) $549 (could have been higher). We bought the equipment ourselves and did a DIY install. Later, we upgraded to a dual LNB which allowed us two receivers... did a DIY install, and paid for two new receivers... one of which broke shortly thereafter, and forced us to buy a new receiver. Because we were with Pegasus by this time, I was forced to buy DVRs ($99 x 2) and HD ($249) receiver at full price, and did another DIY install with the Phase III dish and running new wire (all of which I had to purchase myself). Later, after I once again became a TRUE DirecTV customer (bye-bye Pegasus), I did manage to get a good deal on the HR10-250.... $299 after rebate (well... $399 since I never received the rebate). I managed to get the HR20 for free, along with free install of the KA/KU dish. I later leased an H20 (I forget if it was $99 or $199). I then got an HR23-700/AM21 combo, which I paid $349 for thanks to my own stupidity. In late 2010, I upgraded two SD-TiVos to HR24s, which I got for free.

Years ago, you owned stuff. Now, you lease it. I don't have a problem with that, but I do expect a cheaper price for a leased item than I do an owned one. With that discount, DirecTV does several things... one (and this is a big one), they get a two year commitment from me (or an ETF should that change), and two, they get a happier customer who enjoys their programming and is happier with sending them a percentage of their income each month... not to mention that happier customers tend to speak more favorably about their service to other people.

I've been waiting for months until I could call in and ask for a deal for the HR34. The fact that it was in February excited me even more... the HR34 would make a great birthday gift to myself. Things have changed in my life, and I can't make any commitments to DirecTV right now, so I'm waiting. My hope is that my future will become clearer in the next month or so. If (and I pray it is) my future looks better than I'm afraid it might be, I will be calling DirecTV and asking for a deal. I won't threaten to call and cancel (though I may indeed ask when my contract is up should I not get it on the first try thereby rendering the question moot) since I am curious (they really should put that on the website). If I don't get it within a certain period of time... that's fine... I am happy with my HR24s, but I will feel less likely to justify the costs once the annual price increase comes next year, and since I wouldn't be on a contract, I might just decide it's not worth it. I'm sure DirecTV wouldn't miss me, but...

~Alan


----------



## inkahauts

"dwcolvin" said:


> I am entitled to the same price others with my longevity get, nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> This inconsistency is Very Bad Business, and quite possibly illegal. :rant:


The problem is, no one here really knows the true differences in everyone's histories. Seem may call and ask for stuff every year,some may not have called in ever and are still using equipment that they got when they first installed a decade ago.... I am not saying that they aren't inconsistent as well,they are, but some of it isn't making it even more frustrating.

A true rewards program where you earn points towards credits for time with them and such would be much better and allow them to stop the crazy inconsistencies that we perceive. Everyone would be able to get something after so much time.


----------



## dwcolvin

alirelan720 said:


> Apparently no one's Mother or Father told them that life wasn't fair, just because one person get's one thing does not mean you are ENTITLED to it. I'm so sick of whiny people, claiming they deserve stuff. Get over yourself.


From OP: "Select customers may be eligible for a lower price. This varies depending on your history with DIRECTV."

If they'd only define who "Select customers" are, we'd know who is entitled and who isn't (and maybe they'd program it into their computers so what is charged doesn't vary wildly). Until then, get used to "whiny people".


----------



## slowmoe

D* IMHO is doing this all WRONG! I have been a customer going on 4 years. I was with E* a lot longer. I called this morning regarding the HR34 & said I have (1) TV. Why I ask is D* making it mandatory:bang to add that STUPID CINEMA Connection Kit? It should be case by case. My router is with in 3' of my HR22DVR Ethernet port. You tube works fine along with other internet applications. Even though I have only one TV I have on several occasions ran into a problem with having only two tuners. Plus she wouldn't give me a break ($300 credit). Also reading the fine print on the bottom of this page does this box not cost another $20 per month to use "Also requires Advanced Receiver Service ($20/mo)".http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver


----------



## RMSko

I got the $99 plus $49 install with no problem, I didn't even need to talk to retention (I am a long time customer though). One question, they told me I would have to pay a new $6 monthly fee for the home media service. I already pay the $3 monthly whole-home service, but they told me this was different. Is this a fee that everyone is being charged?


----------



## dwcolvin

slowmoe said:


> D* IMHO is doing this all WRONG!...


This is especially true since the HR34 can _function_ as a "Cinema Connection Kit" (or whatever the "broadband DECA" or ICK is called these days). Using the HR34 to bridge from Ethernet to DECA is _supported_ (and works).


----------



## Alan Gordon

RMSko said:


> I got the $99 plus $49 install with no problem, I didn't even need to talk to retention (I am a long time customer though). One question, they told me I would have to pay a new $6 monthly fee for the home media service. I already pay the $3 monthly whole-home service, but they told me this was different. Is this a fee that everyone is being charged?


I believe they assumed you were hooking this up to an RVU TV.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

slowmoe said:


> Also reading the fine print on the bottom of this page does this box not cost another $20 per month to use "Also requires Advanced Receiver Service ($20/mo)".http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver


DirecTV lumped multiple fees together in that new service.

The $20 fee includes HD Access ($10), DVR service ($7.00), and WHDVR service ($3).

~Alan


----------



## RMSko

Alan Gordon said:


> I believe they assumed you were hooking this up to an RVU TV.
> 
> ~Alan


I'm not hooking it up to an RVU TV so do I still need to pay the $6 monthly fee? The rep told me the additional fee is mandatory.


----------



## Alan Gordon

RMSko said:


> I'm not hooking it up to an RVU TV so do I still need to pay the $6 monthly fee? The rep told me the additional fee is mandatory.


On second thought... maybe he was referring to an additional lease fee?! Is this replacing a receiver, or an addition?!

I don't know. Anyone else have any clues?!

~Alan


----------



## austen0316

RMSko said:


> I'm not hooking it up to an RVU TV so do I still need to pay the $6 monthly fee? The rep told me the additional fee is mandatory.


no the fee is not mandatory


----------



## bigtom

It has been suggested a few times and also explained upon my HMC order, the reasoning of requiring the CCK or WHDVR upgrade. The HMC is SWM only, so if you don't have a DIRECTV installed SWM system, the CCK or WHDVR upgrade is how you get it.


----------



## ejhenry001

I called yesterday, spoke with rep that stated the price for me would be $399. She was able to take $50 off, but she advised me to call back in a month, when my one year is up, and I would be able to possibly take advantage of some upgrades pricing that I dont have available currently. But based on what she stated, she didnt even consider the $99 pricing - plus I need a SWM16 also, so that better be thrown in!


----------



## dwcolvin

bigtom said:


> It has been suggested a few times and also explained upon my HMC order, the reasoning of requiring the CCK or WHDVR upgrade. The HMC is SWM only, so if you don't have a DIRECTV installed SWM system, the CCK or WHDVR upgrade is how you get it.


But that doesn't make sense... If you don't have a DirecTV-installed SWiM, they may think they need to install SWiM. But the HR34 happily connects to Ethernet itself, eliminating the need for the CCK if the HR34 is near wired Ethernet.

Unfortunately, there are so many permutations that the typical CSR can't comprehend all of them, especially this early on. :nono:


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> But that doesn't make sense... If you don't have a DirecTV-installed SWiM, they may think they need to install SWiM. But the HR34 happily connects to Ethernet itself, eliminating the need for the CCK if the HR34 is near wired Ethernet.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are so many permutations that the typical CSR can't comprehend all of them, especially this early on. :nono:


If you don't have a SWiM setup the HR-34 won't get a sat signal. The SWiM requirement has nothing to do with whether or not you want Internet connection.


----------



## alirelan720

Obviously the horse is not dead, still complaining you are.


----------



## bigtom

"dwcolvin" said:


> But that doesn't make sense... If you don't have a DirecTV-installed SWiM, they may think they need to install SWiM. But the HR34 happily connects to Ethernet itself, eliminating the need for the CCK if the HR34 is near wired Ethernet.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are so many permutations that the typical CSR can't comprehend all of them, especially this early on. :nono:


You are right, there could not be a need for either a CCK or WHDVR features, but the HMC needs a SWM installation to function. The CCK or WHDVR upgrade is required because it provides the SWM for those who don't have it.

Definately a need for an easier upgrade path at least for everyone involved to understand.


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> If you don't have a SWiM setup the HR-34 won't get a sat signal. The SWiM requirement has nothing to do with whether or not you want Internet connection.


I'm well aware of that. The issue is the logic of DirecTV requiring a CCK with an HR34 (which is _clearly_ unnecessary), and the post I referred to reasoned that it had something to do with self-installed SWiM.

Now, what _may_ have been implied is, there's no way to order "SWiM"... you have to order a CCK or WHDS to force "SWiM". But doesn't HR34 force WHDS?. And there needs to be some way to turn on a "Self-installed SWiM" bit to avoid this confusion. Remember, when all this started, there were no installers, the customers did everything. Some of us still prefer it that way.


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> I'm well aware of that.


Clearly you're not...


----------



## dsw2112

dwcolvin said:


> ...And there needs to be some way to turn on a "Self-installed SWiM" bit to avoid this confusion...


There is a SWM "flag" on your account. It gets changed when SWM is officially installed by a tech. It is possible to get it changed for a DIY install, but it can be difficult to do.


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> Clearly you're not...


:bang Perhaps you need to re-read the sequence of posts. The originator of this "sub-thread" had self-installed SWiM, so having SWiM was never an issue, only what D* thought he had.


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> :bang Perhaps you need to re-read the sequence of posts. The originator of this "sub-thread" had self-installed SWiM, so having SWiM was never an issue, only what D* thought he had.


So??? Did the thought never occur to you that once the installers get there and see SWiM installed that they'd no longer charge that person for it or require it? They'd simply mark his account as SWiM and move on.


----------



## dwcolvin

RunnerFL said:


> So??? Did the thought never occur to you that once the installers get there and see SWiM installed that they'd no longer charge that person for it or require it? They'd simply mark his account as SWiM and move on.


No, it occurred to me that the installer would have "CCK" (not SWiM) on their work order, and install an unnecessary CCK, and the customer would be billed for it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Let's not continue to direct posts/insults to each other. Move along or take your personal conversations to PM.

:backtotop


----------



## RunnerFL

dwcolvin said:


> No, it occurred to me that the installer would have "CCK" (not SWiM) on their work order, and install an unnecessary CCK, and the customer would be billed for it.


CCK = SWiM


----------



## RMSko

I just got my order confirmation from DTV and it says 

HMC HD DVR - $199
Sales order credit - $100
Equipment total - $99

Obviously the final price is fine, but I thought the initial price was $399 not $199. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## alirelan720

RunnerFL said:


> CCK = SWiM


CCK does not equal SWIM, all's the cck is is an internet connection kit, it allows an HD-DVR to connect to the internet via a router supplied by DTV. The SWIM is the system/wires that allow the receivers to be on whole home.


----------



## dwcolvin

alirelan720 said:


> CCK does not equal SWIM...


CCK = http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993/~/directv-cinema™-connection-kit

However, RunnerFL informs me that CCK means something different to an installer. As a customer, I can only assume that if a CSR says I have to order one, it's going to mean what's on DirecTV's web page and will be a little box I have to pay to get.


----------



## Herdfan

inkahauts said:


> A true rewards program where you earn points towards credits for time with them and such would be much better and allow them to stop the crazy inconsistencies that we perceive. Everyone would be able to get something after so much time.


That is how my Alma Mater handles athletics. There is a published points system. You get a statement each year detailing your points and what level of points it takes to get certain things (like bowl tickets etc.). Points are based on several factors such as number of years, donation levels, past ticket putchases etc. Some people might not like it, but it about as transparent as you can get.


----------



## RunnerFL

alirelan720 said:


> CCK does not equal SWIM, all's the cck is is an internet connection kit, it allows an HD-DVR to connect to the internet via a router supplied by DTV. The SWIM is the system/wires that allow the receivers to be on whole home.


I know what SWiM is and what the CCK is however if "CCK" is put on the work order they must also install SWiM because you can't have the CCK without SWiM. If SWiM is already installed, by you, then they mark your system as a SWiM system and move on to the next item on the work order.


----------



## specialkd24

I've been with DirecTV since Jan. 2008. So now I'm 2 years out-of-contract and I've never really asked for any credits (besides the HD credit).

I just called (regular CSR, not retention) and got it for $99. He told me it was $399, but said my account had a lot of offers on it, he put me on hold for 2-3 minutes, and came back and said I could get it for $99 installed. The tech is coming on Thursday.

I'm glad I waited to get something I really wanted.


----------



## alirelan720

RunnerFL said:


> I know what SWiM is and what the CCK is however if "CCK" is put on the work order they must also install SWiM because you can't have the CCK without SWiM. If SWiM is already installed, by you, then they mark your system as a SWiM system and move on to the next item on the work order.


A CCK does NOT require a swim


----------



## 430970

I'm planning on pulling this trigger in just a few weeks (been with DirecTV since 2001, out of contract at least a couple of years). I have one HR22 right now. We're adding a 2nd TV (Samsung UN46D6300) in the bedroom. Want to replace the HR22 with the HR34 and have only one receiver since I'll be using the RVU functionality of the Samsung.

Just to clarify something, if I do this (along with SWIM and CCK) what's the wiring like? I have a central utility closet where everything is home-run (including from the dish on the roof). From what I've read I think the wiring is as follows:

1) Single coax cable from satellite on roof -> utility room.
2) 2-way splitter with one coax to CCK and the one to bedroom
3) CCK has ethernet cable to my router, and the coax to the HR34
4) In the bedroom the DECA-> ethernet adapter with ethernet only to TV 

Did I get that right? For the HR34 do I need BBCs or Deca adapters or the phone cable anymore? Does the phone cable serve any purpose if you have the CCK connected?

TIA


----------



## alirelan720

jcricket said:


> I'm planning on pulling this trigger in just a few weeks (been with DirecTV since 2001, out of contract at least a couple of years). I have one HR22 right now. We're adding a 2nd TV (Samsung UN46D6300) in the bedroom. Want to replace the HR22 with the HR34 and have only one receiver since I'll be using the RVU functionality of the Samsung.
> 
> Just to clarify something, if I do this (along with SWIM and CCK) what's the wiring like? I have a central utility closet where everything is home-run (including from the dish on the roof). From what I've read I think the wiring is as follows:
> 
> 1) Single coax cable from satellite on roof -> utility room.
> 2) 2-way splitter with one coax to CCK and the one to bedroom
> 3) CCK has ethernet cable to my router, and the coax to the HR34
> 4) In the bedroom the DECA-> ethernet adapter with ethernet only to TV
> 
> Did I get that right? For the HR34 do I need BBCs or Deca adapters or the phone cable anymore? Does the phone cable serve any purpose if you have the CCK connected?
> 
> TIA


If you have the CCK installed you would no longer need a phone line connection the CCK will provide that


----------



## joshjr

dwcolvin said:


> I'm well aware of that. The issue is the logic of DirecTV requiring a CCK with an HR34 (which is _clearly_ unnecessary), and the post I referred to reasoned that it had something to do with self-installed SWiM.
> 
> Now, what _may_ have been implied is, there's no way to order "SWiM"... you have to order a CCK or WHDS to force "SWiM". But *doesn't HR34 force WHDS?. * And there needs to be some way to turn on a "Self-installed SWiM" bit to avoid this confusion. Remember, when all this started, there were no installers, the customers did everything. Some of us still prefer it that way.


No. I dont plan on having Whole Home. Dont need it or want it. I will have 6 DVR's on the account. Dont need to pay another $3 a month for something I can record in any room in the house already.


----------



## trh

jcricket said:


> Does the phone cable serve any purpose if you have the CCK connected?
> 
> TIA


Caller ID if you have that service through your phone company.


----------



## dwcolvin

"alirelan720" said:


> A CCK does NOT require a swim


What???? A CCK bridges Ethernet to DECA... DECA requires SWiM.

That's what this whole semantic discussion has been about... CCK isn't SWiM, but it certainly prereqs SWiM.


----------



## dwcolvin

"joshjr" said:


> No. I dont plan on having Whole Home. Dont need it or want it. I will have 6 DVR's on the account. Dont need to pay another $3 a month for something I can record in any room in the house already.


Then you may be SOL...


----------



## RunnerFL

alirelan720 said:


> A CCK does NOT require a swim


The CCK is a DECA device which requires SWiM.


----------



## alirelan720

dwcolvin said:


> What???? A CCK bridges Ethernet to DECA... DECA requires SWiM.
> 
> That's what this whole semantic discussion has been about... CCK isn't SWiM, but it certainly prereqs SWiM.


The CCK is a bridge to the internet, hence the name INTERNET CONNECTION KIT. Swim is NOT required.


----------



## alirelan720

RunnerFL said:


> The CCK is a DECA device which requires SWiM.


The CCK is nothing but a router provided by DTV that allows the dvr to connect to the customers own wireless internet connection, used for nothing but on demand and buying ppv with their remote, O and tv apps.


----------



## Blurayfan

"alirelan720" said:


> The CCK is nothing but a router provided by DTV that allows the dvr to connect to the customers own wireless internet connection, used for nothing but on demand and buying ppv with their remote, O and tv apps.


The wireless CCK will work without DECA or SWiM but the wired CCK does require both.


----------



## alirelan720

Blurayfan said:


> The wireless CCK will work without DECA or SWiM but the wired CCK does require both.


that would be correctumundo!


----------



## dwcolvin

"alirelan720" said:


> that would be correctumundo!


While I have no experience with the wireless CCK, this makes no sense at all. The purpose of the CCK is to bridge the home network to DECA... hence it must by definition require DECA/SWiM.


----------



## dsw2112

dwcolvin said:


> While I have no experience with the wireless CCK, this makes no sense at all. The purpose of the CCK is to bridge the home network to DECA... hence it must by definition require DECA/SWiM.


The wireless CCK can work as a wireless access point. It can connect to your router via Wifi, and connect to a receiver via ethernet cable (everything except the H25.) No SWM or DECA necessary.

The wireless CCK also has multiple configurations, and can function as a wired broadband DECA, a wireless broadband DECA, and a wireless access point.


----------



## dwcolvin

"dsw2112" said:


> The wireless CCK works as a wireless access point. It connects to your router via Wifi, and connects to a receiver via ethernet cable (everything except the H25.) No SWM or DECA necessary.


That would make it an 802.11x bridge, no?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Look what showed up today while I wait for my HR34 tomorrow!


Surprise! by dirtyblueshirt, on Flickr

Now I have to wait for my high-gain antenna to arrive...


----------



## dsw2112

dwcolvin said:


> That would make it an 802.11x bridge, no?


I added a bit more to my above post. It has multiple configurations, but one is essentially a bridge.


----------



## Iceman5000

In December I purchased 3 HR34's from USDigitalHD.com for 394.99 ea. Installed them myself. Today after reading about the credits people were receiving I called D*TV retentions. I didn't threaten to leave or anything. The CSR was very polite and in less then 5 minutes gave my account an instant credit for $300.00 X 2 = $600.00. I am very happy, I did not think I would be able to get it done. I do agree that D*TV has a serious inconsistency problem in the Customer Service Dept with the wide differences customers are experiencing. I have been a customer since 2000.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Iceman5000 said:


> I do agree that D*TV has a serious inconsistency problem in the Customer Service Dept with the wide differences customers are experiencing.


Formerly working in a call center (for United Airlines) I think the issue is likely that each CSR is allowed to make fairly signifigant credits (likely moreso in retention) but are simply afraid to offer the credits to a customer for fear of getting poor stats (ie customer service suffers in their endeavor to not appear to 'give away the house').


----------



## alirelan720

Iceman5000 said:


> In December I purchased 3 HR34's from USDigitalHD.com for 394.99 ea. Installed them myself. Today after reading about the credits people were receiving I called D*TV retentions. I didn't threaten to leave or anything. The CSR was very polite and in less then 5 minutes gave my account an instant credit for $300.00 X 2 = $600.00. I am very happy, I did not think I would be able to get it done. I do agree that D*TV has a serious inconsistency problem in the Customer Service Dept with the wide differences customers are experiencing. I have been a customer since 2000.


That is beyond ridiculous, that should not be policy in any way. Don't even know how to respond to that, when people offer things like that I can see how it creates entitlement....


----------



## alirelan720

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Formerly working in a call center (for United Airlines) I think the issue is likely that each CSR is allowed to make fairly signifigant credits (likely moreso in retention) but are simply afraid to offer the credits to a customer for fear of getting poor stats (ie customer service suffers in their endeavor to not appear to 'give away the house').


It's more like CSR's dont follow their guidelines.


----------



## RunnerFL

alirelan720 said:


> The CCK is nothing but a router provided by DTV that allows the dvr to connect to the customers own wireless internet connection, used for nothing but on demand and buying ppv with their remote, O and tv apps.


That is incorrect no matter how many times you say it.


----------



## alirelan720

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect no matter how many times you say it.


How do you figure?


----------



## Iceman5000

alirelan720 said:


> That is beyond ridiculous, that should not be policy in any way. Don't even know how to respond to that, when people offer things like that I can see how it creates entitlement....


I didn't feel entitlement. I would not have been upset if the CSR would have said "No-Way" I bought them on my own fully knowing that the National release was Feb 9th. I just called for the heck of to see what they would say.


----------



## alirelan720

Iceman5000 said:


> I didn't feel entitlement. I would not have been upset if the CSR would have said "No-Way" I bought them on my own fully knowing that the National release was Feb 9th. I just called for the heck of to see what they would say.


That wasn't pointed at you, I was reffering to the CSR who should have never done anything like that.


----------



## 430970

trh said:


> Caller ID if you have that service through your phone company.


Thanks - have/use that, but barely care, and would like to reduce cable detritus and so forth. No one calls except telemarketers 

But did I get everything else correct?


----------



## dwcolvin

dsw2112 said:


> I added a bit more to my above post. It has multiple configurations, but one is essentially a bridge.


I saw that. Thanks. Now it (sorta) makes sense.


----------



## wahooq

*shakes head* .....and you people will be the first ones *****ing when prices go up....do ya think its all free?....really?


----------



## Angel-78

I've with DTV for a while now. I call the retention dept about once a year for discounts. I still have 3 DSR6000, 1 R10 and D12. Last year they offered me HD upgrade I set it all up but never had the time for them to do it. At the end of December they offered it to me again, 3 HD DVR's and 2HD whole home dvr and and cinema and new dish and install all for $99.00. I was busy and put the install off a little. Installer called to try and reschedule my install and told me that if I waited till 02/09/12 I would be able to get HR34. Called cancellation dept and they changed one of my HD DVR's to a HR34 for $99 more. Final order 1 HR34, 2 HD DVR and 2 HD receivers with cinema connection kit and new dish and install for about $230.00. They also gave me a $25 monthley credit for one year and free HD with autopay. They also offered me a $50 credit on the Nomad. Its amazing what the right cancellation dept csr can do for you.


----------



## dakeeney

:nono2:There's no reason to read this thread on pricing because no way is DTV going to give current customers a break. They can keep their 34!


----------



## TBlazer07

Iceman5000 said:


> In December I purchased 3 HR34's from USDigitalHD.com for 394.99 ea. Installed them myself. Today after reading about the credits people were receiving I called D*TV retentions. I didn't threaten to leave or anything. The CSR was very polite and in less then 5 minutes gave my account an instant credit for $300.00 X 2 = $600.00. I am very happy, I did not think I would be able to get it done. I do agree that D*TV has a serious inconsistency problem in the Customer Service Dept with the wide differences customers are experiencing. I have been a customer since 2000.





alirelan720 said:


> That is beyond ridiculous, that should not be policy in any way. Don't even know how to respond to that, when people offer things like that I can see how it creates entitlement....


 As well as a lot of jealousy. :lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dakeeney said:


> :nono2:There's no reason to read this thread on pricing because no way is DTV going to give current customers a break. They can keep their 34!


A blanket post like this does nothing for the thread, there are many instances in this thread alone that show the different deals that are being given to customers. What we do know is that things like payment history, length of service and previous credits play into what is offered.


----------



## RMSko

RMSko said:


> I just got my order confirmation from DTV and it says
> 
> HMC HD DVR - $199
> Sales order credit - $100
> Equipment total - $99
> 
> Obviously the final price is fine, but I thought the initial price was $399 not $199. Anyone have any thoughts?


Sorry to bump this up, but does anyone know why my order shows the HMC as originally only $199 and not $399? I'm just a bit concerned that they are installing the wrong thing.


----------



## dpeters11

Does it actually say HMC or just HD DVR?


----------



## tonypitt

RMSko said:


> Sorry to bump this up, but does anyone know why my order shows the HMC as originally only $199 and not $399? I'm just a bit concerned that they are installing the wrong thing.


Are they drop shipping you the equipment or forcing an install?

I posted earlier in this thread that I was told I was getting a HR34 for $99, but the rep (who was clearly incompetent) actually gave me pricing for and submitted the order for the new HD Tivo. Comparing the pricing I was given with what you are seeing here looks very similar. However, when I looked at the detailed order online, it did clearly say 'Tivo.' You might want to check that if you haven't already.


----------



## RMSko

tonypitt said:


> Are they drop shipping you the equipment or forcing an install?
> 
> I posted earlier in this thread that I was told I was getting a HR34 for $99, but the rep (who was clearly incompetent) actually gave me pricing for and submitted the order for the new HD Tivo. Comparing the pricing I was given with what you are seeing here looks very similar. However, when I looked at the detailed order online, it did clearly say 'Tivo.' You might want to check that if you haven't already.


Hah - your post was actually one of the reasons I was concerned, but I just checked and I think mine is right. They are doing an onsite install. This is what my order online says:

Loyal Cust - Free 
Home Media Center 1 - $6.00
DIRECTV Home Media Center HD DVR - $199.00
Sales Order Credit - ($100.00)
HMC Receiver Condition - Free
DIRECTV® Home Media Center Client Installation (TV) - Free
DIRECT® Home Media Center Client Installation (TV) - $49.00
MRV Install - Free
Delivery and Handing - Free
Tax - $10.36
Order Total - $158.36

Any thoughts why the HMC original cost shows as $199.00? Also, any idea what the $6 charge is?


----------



## bigtom

The HMC is 199 because that is likely what you were eligible for automatically.

The $6 fee, somewhere they expect you would have more TV viewing location upon completion. Maybe from the RVU clients...


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> A blanket post like this does nothing for the thread, there are many instances in this thread alone that show the different deals that are being given to customers. What we do know is that things like payment history, length of service and previous credits play into what is offered.


With credits being given, I called and got the responses that DirecTV has to pay TIVO $800 per unit.

With a well informed CSR like this, I hung up.


----------



## RMSko

bigtom said:


> The HMC is 199 because that is likely what you were eligible for automatically.
> 
> The $6 fee, somewhere they expect you would have more TV viewing location upon completion. Maybe from the RVU clients...


That kind of makes sense re the $99 I guess. I think re the RVU that's right so I assume I'm going to have to call D* after the install and tell them I don't have any RVU clients so I'm not charged this fee.


----------



## Jerry_K

If you cannot keep the equipment, why would you pay one more dollar than the shipping cost? 

If I go to the rental car company, I pay them a small fee for the use of the car on some time basis, day week or month. I surely don't pay them some portion of the price of the car and this fee.

The whole idea of paying even $99 for a unit in which you have no equity is senseless.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> If you cannot keep the equipment, why would you pay one more dollar than the shipping cost?
> 
> If I go to the rental car company, I pay them a small fee for the use of the car on some time basis, day week or month. I surely don't pay them some portion of the price of the car and this fee.
> 
> The whole idea of paying even $99 for a unit in which you have no equity is senseless.


No it's not at all. If they didn't use that model, then everyone would be paying 20 a month per box or more without question. That's the cable way...


----------



## spartanstew

Jerry_K said:


> If you cannot keep the equipment, why would you pay one more dollar than the shipping cost?
> 
> If I go to the rental car company, I pay them a small fee for the use of the car on some time basis, day week or month. I surely don't pay them some portion of the price of the car and this fee.
> 
> The whole idea of paying even $99 for a unit in which you have no equity is senseless.


So, let me get this straight Jerry.

It's OK to pay $35 per day to rent a car for a week, but it would be senseless to pay $100 up front and $20 per day? Really?


----------



## mipo777

I have been waiting to renew my contract for when football season was over and I'm happy I was able to take advantage of a new receiver. I have 2 receivers currently , an HD (the 21 I think) and an SD. Wife finally got an HD tv so going to switch the 21 to her and swap the old SD for the 34. Here's what I got:

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION
*
1	DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR	$99.00
*
1	Cinema Connection Kit	$99.00
*
2	Sales Order Credit	-$198.00
Equipment Total	$0.00
ADDITIONAL
*
Installation Fee	*	$49.00
Delivery & Handling Fee	*	$0.00
Tax	*	$0.00
Order Total Paid*	

The HMC is the 34 correct? I was very specific that this be the box I wanted. Looks like a good deal to me and can't wait to have whole home DVR going.


----------



## RMSko

mipo777 said:


> I have been waiting to renew my contract for when football season was over and I'm happy I was able to take advantage of a new receiver. I have 2 receivers currently , an HD (the 21 I think) and an SD. Wife finally got an HD tv so going to switch the 21 to her and swap the old SD for the 34. Here's what I got:
> 
> YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION
> *
> 1	DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR	$99.00
> *
> 1	Cinema Connection Kit	$99.00
> *
> 2	Sales Order Credit	-$198.00
> Equipment Total	$0.00
> ADDITIONAL
> *
> Installation Fee	*	$49.00
> Delivery & Handling Fee	*	$0.00
> Tax	*	$0.00
> Order Total Paid*
> 
> The HMC is the 34 correct? I was very specific that this be the box I wanted. Looks like a good deal to me and can't wait to have whole home DVR going.


Yes, the HMC is the 34 and that's an amazing deal since most (even long time) customers had to pay $99 plus $49 installation. One thing that seems strange about your order is the Cinema Connection Kit b/c my understanding from reading all the above posts is that the CCK is built into the HR34 and a separate CCK isn't necessary. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## alirelan720

RMSko said:


> Yes, the HMC is the 34 and that's an amazing deal since most (even long time) customers had to pay $99 plus $49 installation. One thing that seems strange about your order is the Cinema Connection Kit b/c my understanding from reading all the above posts is that the CCK is built into the HR34 and a separate CCK isn't necessary. Anyone know for sure?


Hd-Dvrs have built in DECA's not CCk's those are seperate just for connecting to the internet. For some reason HR-34's require it, I believe its because there is so much software it may require internet to help it run.


----------



## RMSko

alirelan720 said:


> Hd-Dvrs have built in DECA's not CCk's those are seperate just for connecting to the internet. For some reason HR-34's require it, I believe its because there is so much software it may require internet to help it run.


Are you saying an HR34 requires CCK? Everything I've read says that CCK isn't necessary for an HR34. I thought the DECA is what connects it to the internet and that the CCK isn't necessary. Does anyone know if an HR34 being used with numerous other HD DVRs needs or benefits from CCK?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

The install tech just arrived. Without a 34. :nono: and he thinks he can do this without a SWM 16 (1 HR34, 1 HR24, 1 THR22, and 1 H24. 10 tuners.) now I have to wait an hour plus while he goes back to the depot in Kearny Mesa for a 34.

Sigh.

Edit: they don't have ANY HR34s in the warehouse; and "might" have some by Tuesday, but can't schedule another install until NEXT Sunday. 

I'm requesting a credit to compensate for most, if not all the $241.87 I paid out of pocket. I don't see this as completely unreasonable since others have gotten the HR34 for much less than I paid.


----------



## alirelan720

RMSko said:


> Are you saying an HR34 requires CCK? Everything I've read says that CCK isn't necessary for an HR34. I thought the DECA is what connects it to the internet and that the CCK isn't necessary. Does anyone know if an HR34 being used with numerous other HD DVRs needs or benefits from CCK?


That's what I'm unclear on, the CCK is a requirement for the HR34 to function, the HR34 uses what is called RVU technology, in order for it connect to other receivers that are only HD and not Hr34's it uses the CCK, and the benefits would be, being able to order ppv's with your remote, on demand access, youtube and other internet apps from you tv.


----------



## Jerry_K

spartanstew said:


> So, let me get this straight Jerry.
> 
> It's OK to pay $35 per day to rent a car for a week, but it would be senseless to pay $100 up front and $20 per day? Really?


No it is alright to pay $35 per day to rent it. It is not OK to pay $15000 to rent it for $20 per day. Where is half the cost of a car $100? Not even in Henry's days.


----------



## spartanstew

Jerry_K said:


> No it is alright to pay $35 per day to rent it. It is not OK to pay $15000 to rent it for $20 per day. Where is half the cost of a car $100? Not even in Henry's days.


Seeing as how the point has eluded you, I'll try again. Without an upfront cost, the monthly charge would be higher (as many other TV providers do). Pay some upfront and lower the monthly charge, or do away with that model and increase the monthly charge. I'd rather pay less per month, as it works out to my (and most others) benefit in the long run.


----------



## RMSko

alirelan720 said:


> That's what I'm unclear on, the CCK is a requirement for the HR34 to function, the HR34 uses what is called RVU technology, in order for it connect to other receivers that are only HD and not Hr34's it uses the CCK, and the benefits would be, being able to order ppv's with your remote, on demand access, youtube and other internet apps from you tv.


Actually I'm pretty sure this is wrong. The RVU technology enables the HR34 to wirelessly connect to an RVU compatible TV. You don't need to use the RVU in order to use the HR34 and can instead connect the HR34 to a TV the same way that an HR2X connects. As for the CCK, I likewise don't think you need that to get the internet capability as you will get that when you have the DECA installation. My understanding is that CCK is not needed with the HR34. However, I don't have my HR34 yet so is there anyone out there with an HR34 setup that can confirm that the HR34 does NOT need CCK?


----------



## alirelan720

RMSko said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure this is wrong. The RVU technology enables the HR34 to wirelessly connect to an RVU compatible TV. You don't need to use the RVU in order to use the HR34 and can instead connect the HR34 to a TV the same way that an HR2X connects. As for the CCK, I likewise don't think you need that to get the internet capability as you will get that when you have the DECA installation. My understanding is that CCK is not needed with the HR34. However, I don't have my HR34 yet so is there anyone out there with an HR34 setup that can confirm that the HR34 does NOT need CCK?


Already have the HR34, a DECA has nothing to do with the internet, it allows HD receiver and HD DVRS to connect to each other for whole home, the HR34 does not support whole home it allows receivers that are not the HR34 to mimc whole home by connecting it, I was explaining that it uses the RVU technology to connect to other TV's which right now about the only tvs that are compatible of the RVU technology are the Samsung RVU tvs.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

First offer: $5/mo credit for 6 months.

Second offer: $10/mo credit for 24 months

Third offer: Same.

My decision: order cancelled.

To be fair, I never raised my voice, and kept my temper in check the entire time (that was probably the most difficult part). I remained calm and firm with my request. Ultimately they were not able to meet it in a reasonable manner so I went for the only other option I had available.

...please excuse me while I spend the rest of the day fuming.


----------



## sigma1914

alirelan720 said:


> Already have the HR34, a DECA has nothing to do with the internet, it allows HD receiver and HD DVRS to connect to each other for whole home, the HR34 does not support whole home it allows receivers that are not the HR34 to mimc whole home by connecting it, I was explaining that it uses the RVU technology to connect to other TV's which right now about the only tvs that are compatible of the RVU technology are the Samsung RVU tvs.


A DECA box with a proper power inserter can act as a CCK & was done so before CCKs.


----------



## Davenlr

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Second offer: $10/mo credit for 24 months


You asked for $241 in credit and they offered $240 and you declined? What am I missing?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Davenlr said:


> You asked for $241 in credit and they offered $240 and you declined? What am I missing?


I was looking for an up front credit to match what others have gotten. To be perfectly honest, if I get a job overseas in the next year, a 24-month credit is worthless to me.


----------



## sigma1914

dirtyblueshirt said:


> ...
> 
> I'm requesting a credit to compensate for most, if not all the $241.87 I paid out of pocket. I don't see this as completely unreasonable since others have gotten the HR34 for much less than I paid.





dirtyblueshirt said:


> ...
> Second offer: $10/mo credit for 24 months
> 
> Third offer: Same.
> 
> My decision: order cancelled.
> 
> To be fair, I never raised my voice, and kept my temper in check the entire time (that was probably the most difficult part). I remained calm and firm with my request. Ultimately they were not able to meet it in a reasonable manner so I went for the only other option I had available.
> 
> ...


So, they offer you the original order for $1.87 and say no? :nono:


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

sigma1914 said:


> So, they offer you the original order for $1.87 and say no? :nono:


See above.


----------



## Davenlr

Well, if you werent planning on staying for the whole two year commitment anyway, then they made the correct decision, as well as saving you a big ETF.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

Davenlr said:


> Well, if you werent planning on staying for the whole two year commitment anyway, then they made the correct decision, as well as saving you a big ETF.


If I move out of country, there is no ETF, since they cannot provide service to where I'm moving (such is the law for all like contracts)


----------



## RMSko

sigma1914 said:


> A DECA box with a proper power inserter can act as a CCK & was done so before CCKs.


I'm not sure I'm completely following this. I intend to have the HR34 connected to my home router directly via Ethernet. In order for my HR34 and each of my other HR2X's to connect to the internet for PPV etc, will I need a separate DECA box and power inserter that also connects to my router?

Also, in order to get whole-home among my HR34 and all my other HR2x's so that they can each share all their programming, is there anything else I will need to do. A post above said the HR34 doesn't support whole-home, so that also confused me a bit.


----------



## Davenlr

RMSko said:


> I'm not sure I'm completely following this. I intend to have the HR34 connected to my home router directly via Ethernet. In order for my HR34 and each of my other HR2X's to connect to the internet for PPV etc, will I need a separate DECA box and power inserter that also connects to my router?


No


----------



## sigma1914

dirtyblueshirt said:


> If I move out of country, there is no ETF, since they cannot provide service to where I'm moving (such is the law for all like contracts)


Isn't that military only? (I know you are or were.) Otherwise, lots of people would lie and say they're moving to avoid ETFs.


----------



## alirelan720

sigma1914 said:


> A DECA box with a proper power inserter can act as a CCK & was done so before CCKs.


That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.


----------



## Davenlr

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.


Good, then I wont have to disconnect mine, because that is how mine has been hooked up since day 1, with no issues.


----------



## RMSko

Davenlr said:


> No


Thanks Davenir. Sorry to be a bit anal about this, but I just want to make sure that I have everything I need for my upcoming install. Am I right that as long as I have my HR34 connected via ethernet directly to my router and as long as I have DECA into each of my HR2X receivers, I will (i) have whole-home viewing from/to my HR34 and all of my other HR2X receivers and (ii) I will be able to connect to the internet and get PPV etc from each HR2X and the HR34?


----------



## DogLover

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.


While it may seem less an ideal, it was indeed done before the broadband DECA/CCK was available. It works very well and reliably.


----------



## dsw2112

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas *can't fix stupid*. So I will no longer comment on that.


:nono2:

Well, this is how it was done before the "true" broadband DECA came out (there was a supply shortage in the beginning.) It was also how it was tested pre-release


----------



## Ken984

Davenlr said:


> Good, then I wont have to disconnect mine, because that is how mine has been hooked up since day 1, with no issues.


Yes that is how mine has been as well. I actually had to explain how to do it to the installer.


----------



## Davenlr

RMSko said:


> Thanks Davenir. Sorry to be a bit anal about this, but I just want to make sure that I have everything I need for my upcoming install. Am I right that as long as I have my HR34 connected via ethernet directly to my router and as long as I have DECA into each of my HR2X receivers, I will (i) have whole-home viewing from/to my HR34 and all of my other HR2X receivers and (ii) I will be able to connect to the internet and get PPV etc from each HR2X and the HR34?


Yep, you have it right. As a matter of fact, if you DID hook the HR34 up to ethernet, and hooked up a CCK elsewhere, you would have a loop which would cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.


You would probably be shocked at how many homes are set up this way.


----------



## dwcolvin

alirelan720 said:


> Already have the HR34, a DECA has nothing to do with the internet, it allows HD receiver and HD DVRS to connect to each other for whole home, the HR34 does not support whole home it allows receivers that are not the HR34 to mimc whole home by connecting it, I was explaining that it uses the RVU technology to connect to other TV's which right now about the only tvs that are compatible of the RVU technology are the Samsung RVU tvs.


That is _completely_ wrong. :nono2: First, an HR34 is just like a big HR24... it completely supports Whole Home... it sees and can be seen by HR2xs and H2xs, _exactly_ like an HR24. Second, DECA has _everything_ to do with the internet. The DirecTV TCP/IP medium is DECA, but that must be bridged to the customer's home network for DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, TCP/IP remote control, TV Apps, YouTube, Media Share, Pandora, *DHCP*, etc., to work. That's what a CCK does (unless it's the wireless one configured to be a wireless Ethernet bridge for non-DECA purposes).

Unlike the HR24, the HR34 can _also_ be the server for RVU thin clients, which pretty much don't exist yet. It can also connect to Ethernet and DECA at the same time and act as a 'CCK'.


----------



## matthpd195

dwcolvin said:


> That is _completely_ wrong. :nono2: First, an HR34 is just like a big HR24... it completely supports Whole Home... it sees and can be seen by HR2xs and H2xs, _exactly_ like an HR24. Second, DECA has _everything_ to do with the internet. The DirecTV TCP/IP medium is DECA, but that must be bridged to the customer's home network for DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, TCP/IP remote control, etc., to work. That's what a CCK does (unless it's the wireless one configured to be a wireless Ethernet bridge for non-DECA purposes).
> 
> Unlike the HR24, the HR34 can _also_ be the server for RVU thin clients, which pretty much don't exist yet. It can also connect to Ethernet and DECA at the same time and act as a 'CCK'.


THANK YOU! It's amazing to me how much bad information there is in the thread.

Its great to see the accurate information all in one post.

Again, THANK YOU! this post is EXACTLY what I was looking for when looking for information regarding my upcoming HR34 install.


----------



## dwcolvin

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.


There is nothing at all wrong with that. The 'wired' CCK is nothing more than a DECA packaged in black plastic with a F-connector to attach to a SWiM splitter, and an Ethernet cable to attach to the home network, and a power supply.

It all accomplishes the same thing... bridging Ethernet to DECA.


----------



## west99999

Mine is still hooked using one of the white receiver decas with a power supply as a broadband deca. Works Fine!


----------



## mikellie

I have also been a customer since 2000. I called on Thursday morning, the day the HR34 was available. I had a great service rep. He has been working in retention for 9 years and told me about people calling in all the time looking for deals. He said that they are fully authorized to give people things based on the level you are at. For instance, 1 year, 5 year, 10 year, etc. He also told me that it didn't matter what level you are at, you are not going to get a deal on an HR34 and you will pay the $49 for installation. That is the bottom line. Anyone that is not a new customer and says that they got a deal, is simply lying. They can not give one person a deal unless they can offer it to every single customer at that level. And the guy did everything he could to try and help me. What he did end up doing is giving me some money off my bill and some free programming for a while. I spent over an hour talking to this guy and he really is on our side. He told me that even the employees have to pay full price. So I don't know what some of you get out of lying, but that's exactly what it is...a lie.


----------



## ndole

mikellie said:


> I have also been a customer since 2000. I called on Thursday morning, the day the HR34 was available. I had a great service rep. He has been working in retention for 9 years and told me about people calling in all the time looking for deals. He said that they are fully authorized to give people things based on the level you are at. For instance, 1 year, 5 year, 10 year, etc. He also told me that it didn't matter what level you are at, you are not going to get a deal on an HR34 and you will pay the $49 for installation. That is the bottom line. Anyone that is not a new customer and says that they got a deal, is simply lying. They can not give one person a deal unless they can offer it to every single customer at that level. And the guy did everything he could to try and help me. What he did end up doing is giving me some money off my bill and some free programming for a while. I spent over an hour talking to this guy and he really is on our side. *He told me that even the employees have to pay full price.* So I don't know what some of you get out of lying, but that's exactly what it is...a lie.


He's not 100% correct there.


----------



## dpeters11

I have no doubt people are getting deals. They are not lying. This is very common.


----------



## mikegold

I was shot down twice today. Once this morning and once again this evening.

Both times I had the CSR's check with supervisors. $399 plus $49 for installation was what I was told both times. This morning they offered to waive the $49.

That was it. They said they have no knowledge of any existing subscribers getting any price other than this.


----------



## Drucifer

RMSko said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure this is wrong. *The RVU technology enables the HR34 to wirelessly connect to an RVU compatible TV*. You don't need to use the RVU in order to use the HR34 and can instead connect the HR34 to a TV the same way that an HR2X connects. As for the CCK, I likewise don't think you need that to get the internet capability as you will get that when you have the DECA installation. My understanding is that CCK is not needed with the HR34. However, I don't have my HR34 yet so is there anyone out there with an HR34 setup that can confirm that the HR34 does NOT need CCK?


Show me that in writing someplace


----------



## extide

mikegold said:


> I was shot down twice today. Once this morning and once again this evening.
> 
> Both times I had the CSR's check with supervisors. $399 plus $49 for installation was what I was told both times. This morning they offered to waive the $49.
> 
> That was it. They said they have no knowledge of any existing subscribers getting any price other than this.


Of course that's what they tell you... They just want you to stop asking for deals and be complacent. I think if you called in earlier on thursday you had better chances of getting a deal, as it seems the CSR's are more informed now.

FWIW, here is a screenshot of the deal I got:


----------



## Iceman5000

We have no reason to lie, I simply posted here to let others know that deals are available. I have learned a lot, and saved a lot with help from other members of this forum. I like to return the favor whenever possible. Just because you couldn't get a deal, doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

sigma1914 said:


> Isn't that military only? (I know you are or were.) Otherwise, lots of people would lie and say they're moving to avoid ETFs.


Nope, it's law for anybody. If the provider can't hold up their end of the contract by providing you service, the contract is voided. This is the same for cell phones, TV providers, internet providers, etc. I also verified this with DirecTV when I first ordered the HR34 without saying one word that I was in the military.


----------



## RunnerFL

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.


No, it's not wrong. Before there were CCK's that's how it was done.


----------



## dpeters11

"dirtyblueshirt" said:


> Nope, it's law for anybody. If the provider can't hold up their end of the contract by providing you service, the contract is voided. This is the same for cell phones, TV providers, internet providers, etc. I also verified this with DirecTV when I first ordered the HR34 without saying one word that I was in the military.


Not saying DirecTV will be like this, but it's not always easy. A coworker had a heck of a time canceling her gym membership before she moved to China.


----------



## extide

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.


I use a DECA box coming off one of the leads from the main 8-port splitter with a power supply in my router closet, hooked into my LAN. Works fine. There is no 'magic' behind this deca stuff, the deca boxes are _just ethernet bridges_ nothing else. Infact at one point I was using a DECA box to provide ethernet access to a computer in a room before I ran a dedicated ethernet line for the pc in there. I was 'sharing' the deca 'ethernet drop' between a pc and the DVR, using a switch.


----------



## alirelan720

dwcolvin said:


> There is nothing at all wrong with that. The 'wired' CCK is nothing more than a DECA packaged in black plastic with a F-connector to attach to a SWiM splitter, and an Ethernet cable to attach to the home network, and a power supply.
> 
> It all accomplishes the same thing... bridging Ethernet to DECA.


I have only been talking about the wireless cck, the only one I know and love, guess I am too young and a little out of the loop technology wise the wired cck is what you say, sorry for being asinine!


----------



## extide

alirelan720 said:


> I have only been talking about the wireless cck, the only one I know and love, guess I am too young and a little out of the loop technology wise the wired cck is what you say, sorry for being asinine!


I believe the wireless 'cck' is actually an 'ick' or internet connection kit.


----------



## TXD16

mikellie said:


> So I don't know what some of you get out of lying, but that's exactly what it is...a lie.


Wow, only eight posts total and you obviously have it all figured out, at least in my case. In fact, not only am I lying, but I also went to all the trouble of creating a web page that looks exactly like the DIRECTV site in order to back up my lie. Man, you are good.


----------



## alirelan720

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Nope, it's law for anybody. If the provider can't hold up their end of the contract by providing you service, the contract is voided. This is the same for cell phones, TV providers, internet providers, etc. I also verified this with DirecTV when I first ordered the HR34 without saying one word that I was in the military.


The provider would be able to hold up their end of the contract, it would be your choice to move out of the country where you clearly know they are not able to set up services. The Ecf would be valid.


----------



## alirelan720

extide said:


> I believe the wireless 'cck' is actually an 'ick' or internet connection kit.


It is CCK, Cinema connection kit.


----------



## extide

alirelan720 said:


> It is CCK, Cinema connection kit.


I see, I was thinking there was actually a different name for the wireless one vs the wired DECA bridge one.


----------



## dwcolvin

alirelan720 said:


> It is CCK, Cinema connection kit.


It _may_ have been called an ICK before (the wired version was), and before that it was a "broadband DECA".

There's a constant conflict between the DirecTV Ministry of Truth and the engineers


----------



## extide

dwcolvin said:


> It _may_ have been called an ICK before (the wired version was), and before that it was a "broadband DECA".
> 
> There's a constant conflict between the DirecTV Ministry of Truth and the engineers


That sounds about right.

Gah, why can't it just be tuesday already so I can get my HR34 installed?!


----------



## alirelan720

sigma1914 said:


> A DECA box with a proper power inserter can act as a CCK & was done so before CCKs.


I believe I owe you an apology, sorry about the stupid remark. Guess it makes me look the ass afterall....


----------



## alirelan720

sigma1914 said:


> A DECA box with a proper power inserter can act as a CCK & was done so before CCKs.





dwcolvin said:


> It _may_ have been called an ICK before (the wired version was), and before that it was a "broadband DECA".
> 
> There's a constant conflict between the DirecTV Ministry of Truth and the engineers


Probably.


----------



## El Vato

All,

So after about four calls since this past Thursday, I finally got lucky tonight and am scheduled for an HR34 install this coming Thursday. 

D* would not budge on the previous three calls: $399 + $49 install. Tonight I got what seems to be the popular $99 + $49 install. 

Do I feel entitled? No. But I definitely wanted to try a few more times before giving up. 

El Vato


HR22-100 (owned)
HR22-100 (owned)
HR24-200 (owned)
HR24-500 (owned)
Soon to be HR34-xxx (leased)


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV

The HR34 is $799 each there leased at $399 to get them at better price you have to A be loyal customer in system B) have an upper package C) never miss payments. If all those or met then you would in most cases have a lower price. Its much easier to get discounts on normal HD dvr's because they have more of them. Since the HR34 is new and not have that many in warehouse yet not many getting discounts. If you waited a year or more then they should have alot more discounts to give with them.


----------



## wco81

Is the CCK just the Wifi to ethernet bridget adapter so that you can get on demand content?

I don't have SWM or Whole Home DVR thing. So I would need SWM installed, if I'm not mistaken.

Anyone able to get SWM set up in addition to the HR34 for $99 and $49 installed?


----------



## TBlazer07

alirelan720 said:


> That is so wrong, but alas can't fix stupid. So I will no longer comment on that.





Davenlr said:


> Good, then I wont have to disconnect mine, because that is how mine has been hooked up since day 1, with no issues.


Same here. Well, until 2 weeks ago when I removed it entirely and now just use the HR34 ethernet jack. No more BB Deca and a couple less wires and a lot less heat being generated.

I think Mr. Alirelan720 needs to go through training again.


----------



## TBlazer07

RMSko said:


> Are you saying an HR34 requires CCK? Everything I've read says that CCK isn't necessary for an HR34. I thought the DECA is what connects it to the internet and that the CCK isn't necessary. Does anyone know if an HR34 being used with numerous other HD DVRs needs or benefits from CCK?


 HR34 does NOT require the CCK if you plug an ethernet cable from your router into the HR34. I have an HR34 and 2 HR24's and have REMOVED my CCK (well, it was a DECA with power inserter but same thing) and everything continues to work as before including MRV, VOD and any other internet related feature. Think of the HR34 as having a "built-in" wired CCK.

The fact that DirecTV is requiring a CCK is another story. If that is what they REQUIRE you have no choice. Worse case get it and sell it on eBay if you want to go with ethernet directly to the HR34. The reason they require a CCK is probably because most people do not have access to an ethernet cable where their HR34 is.


----------



## dwcolvin

wco81 said:


> Is the CCK just the Wifi to ethernet bridget adapter so that you can get on demand content?
> 
> I don't have SWM or Whole Home DVR thing. So I would need SWM installed, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Anyone able to get SWM set up in addition to the HR34 for $99 and $49 installed?


The 'CCK' is the home network to DirecTV bridge, which may be WiFi to Ethernet but more commonly is WiFi/Ethernet to DECA. You need it for DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, TCP/IP remote control, TV Apps, YouTube, Media Share, Pandora, and DHCP.

It would seem whatever you're quoted, if the installer shows up to install an HR34 and you don't have SWiM, he has no choice but to install it. For many installations it may be little more than replacing the LNB.


----------



## wco81

OK, but people are saying you just run ethernet to the HR34 from your router and you don't need CCK?

The only additional service I would need to add is Whole Home DVR (same thing as MRV)?

Ok this page indicates you need "Advanced Receiver Service" for $20 a month. That can't be right?

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/wholehome


----------



## Go Beavs

wco81 said:


> OK, but people are saying you just run ethernet to the HR34 from your router and you don't need CCK?
> 
> The only additional service I would need to add is Whole Home DVR (same thing as MRV)?
> 
> Ok this page indicates you need "Advanced Receiver Service" for $20 a month. That can't be right?
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/wholehome


Advanced Receiver Fee = $20 = $7 DVR FEE + $3 WHDVR fee + $10 HD Fee.

It's the new marketing term.

And yes, you can use the HR34 without a CCK. It can act as a bridge from your router to your coax network.


----------



## dwcolvin

wco81 said:


> OK, but people are saying you just run ethernet to the HR34 from your router and you don't need CCK?
> 
> The only additional service I would need to add is Whole Home DVR (same thing as MRV)?
> 
> Ok this page indicates you need "Advanced Receiver Service" for $20 a month. That can't be right?
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/wholehome


You need to understand that the DirecTV Ministry of Truth has renamed everything, and lumped certain services together for new customers... old customers have the old names and unbundled services (now, at least)...

As long as you have Ethernet from your home network to the HR34 you don't _need_ a separate CCK. What a CSR 'requires' _may_ be another story. I wonder if they require it if you don't _have_ a home network.


----------



## wco81

OK thanks, I suspected something like that.

Good to be armed with info. when I call.

Is there a good way to transfer recordings from one of the old DVRs over? Or maybe I can just deactivate it but view the old recordings before returning it?


----------



## pappys

wco81 said:


> OK thanks, I suspected something like that.
> 
> Good to be armed with info. when I call.
> 
> Is there a good way to transfer recordings from one of the old DVRs over? Or maybe I can just deactivate it but view the old recordings before returning it?


If it is a leased box that you are going to deactivate, then the tech is supposed to take it with them once the switch is made. In order to not allow this to happen you would need to keep it activated until you watch all your shows on it. 
If owned, you would be correct in this method.

Transferring recordings would take pretty decent computer knowledge programming.


----------



## Bartman94

Recordings are not transferable. Even if you remove the internal hard drive and place it in a different DVR is still will not work. It's the same concept as the old Xbox 360 removable hard drives... the data is not transferable to another console. So you either need to keep your existing DVR or watch all the programming on it that you want to see before the tech takes it away. I had my HR34 installed this past Saturday and you MUST have a SWiM system to run it due to the number of tuners (5) that it occupies by itself. If you don't have the SWiM module already installed, then your installer will put one in. In fact, it's these SWiM 16 modules that are getting harder to find; D* has less of them than they do the HR34's right now.


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV

The Only Time you or required to use a cck or wcck is for whole home network to work, all the hddvr's have a either net port in the back but when you wire direct it disables the wholehome. For older account that not have SWN installed and wish to upgrade the cck is free addon with the whole home upgrade, tho if the customer not have HS-internet we will it include it with the order. If we did the tech could not sign off the order since could not get the cck to work .


----------



## dsw2112

RudeDogs-DTV said:


> The Only Time you or required to use a cck or wcck is for whole home network to work, all the hddvr's have a either net port in the back but when you wire direct it disables the wholehome. For older account that not have SWN installed and wish to upgrade the cck is free addon with the whole home upgrade, tho if the customer not have HS-internet we will it include it with the order. If we did the tech could not sign off the order since could not get the cck to work .


Whole Home DVR service will work without a CCK. A CCK is specifically to connect the DECA network to a customer's router. Not everyone has internet connectivity, but still wish to use Whole Home.


----------



## extide

RudeDogs-DTV said:


> The Only Time you or required to use a cck or wcck is for whole home network to work, all the hddvr's have a either net port in the back but when you wire direct it disables the wholehome. For older account that not have SWN installed and wish to upgrade the cck is free addon with the whole home upgrade, tho if the customer not have HS-internet we will it include it with the order. If we did the tech could not sign off the order since could not get the cck to work .


Close, but a few things wrong here:
When you plug in the ethernet it disables the DECA over coax (on Hx24/25) models.

For whole home to work all the DVR's need to be networked. This can be done either all DECA, all ethernet, or a hybrid of the two IF you have a CCK which links the DECA with your ethenet lan.

And DECA requires SWiM


----------



## unpluggedtech

remember when the first hd dvr (942) box released for dish it was $1000 and we could not keep up. Basdically early adopters are what lets technology get out there, then the rest of us catch up.


----------



## unpluggedtech

I sure hope you end up with an HR34 and not a service call with a guy who has an HR24 or worse and HR21/22/23, please let us all know the outcome


----------



## Lancelink

mikellie said:


> ....He also told me that it didn't matter what level you are at, you are not going to get a deal on an HR34 and you will pay the $49 for installation. That is the bottom line. Anyone that is not a new customer and says that they got a deal, is simply lying. ....


_Then paint me a big fat lair. _

Called customer service about 11:30 this morning, went straight to retention with cancel, cancel. Told the outstanding rep I wanted to see what was involved in upgrading my awful HR22-100 (didn't refer to it as awful, but it is) to a HR-34. He goes clickity click...long time customer...see what we can do to make it painless clickity click. No hold no wait, after two minutes of weather and college football talk I am scheduled for the upgrade tomorrow AM. No upgrade fee, no install fee, didn't even have to ask for a discount. Shockingly painless.

Had a bad weekend and was feeling down. It's amazing what a nice, free, shiny piece of electronic equipment will do to raise a geeks' spirits!


----------



## carpecervisi

My installers just left and let me say they did an awesome job. They delivered the HR34, replaced the LNB, installed a SWiM8, installed a wired CCK, swapped out an HR21 for an HR24 all for...FREE. 

No yelling at the retention department or multiple idiot CSRs. The customer service rep I spoke to after activating a replacement HR21 last week was very nice, I was polite and sometimes things just work out. I wasn't even expecting the HR24, but I was happy to upgrade (again).



Now, if they can only get rid of that old clunky guide, I'll be loving that HR34 even more.


----------



## RACJ2

RunnerFL said:


> But why? There's no price protection with DirecTV. When you commit to 2 years you do just that, commit. You know what you're in for and if you don't like it why commit for 2 years in the first place? Why would you expect to be treated as a new customer when you are in fact not a new customer?


I'm really talking about once you reach the end of your 2 year commitment or are close to it. They should treat you similar to a new customer. Then start offering you the new hardware at new customer pricing. Once you agree to it, they have you on another 2 year commitment.

I guess they kind of do that already, like the free HD DVR offer I have now. They should have given me an offer for the HR34 as well. I might have bit on that and re-upped for 2 more years, since I have no plans to change.


----------



## alirelan720

TBlazer07 said:


> Same here. Well, until 2 weeks ago when I removed it entirely and now just use the HR34 ethernet jack. No more BB Deca and a couple less wires and a lot less heat being generated.
> 
> I think Mr. Alirelan720 needs to go through training again.


That would be Ms. and I already confirmed I was wrong, thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL

RACJ2 said:


> I'm really talking about once you reach the end of your 2 year commitment or are close to it. They should treat you similar to a new customer. Then start offering you the new hardware at new customer pricing. Once you agree to it, they have you on another 2 year commitment.
> 
> I guess they kind of do that already, like the free HD DVR offer I have now. They should have given me an offer for the HR34 as well. I might have bit on that and re-upped for 2 more years, since I have no plans to change.


There's a big difference between someone who's outside of their 2 year commitment, myself several times over, and some of the people on here saying they've only been with DirecTV for a few weeks and still demanding credits, freebies, etc.

Outside of your 2 years you should get something, I agree. I'm not sure if that should be a free $399 device, free install and a free truck roll though.


----------



## Alan Gordon

RunnerFL said:


> There's a big difference between someone who's outside of their 2 year commitment, myself several times over, and some of the people on here saying they've only been with DirecTV for a few weeks and still demanding credits, freebies, etc.


I can actually see the people who have only been there a few weeks complaining if they didn't get an HR34... then again, they should have done their homework when it came to checking out what equipment is available to them.

Aside from that, I agree regarding credits...



RunnerFL said:


> Outside of your 2 years you should get something, I agree. I'm not sure if that should be a free $399 device, free install and a free truck roll though.


Don't DirecTV subscribers get one FREE truck roll a year?!

If you simply need a receiver hooked up (SWiM already installed, etc.), a shipping charge could replace that, but my guess is that DirecTV feels they might save more money by doing a truck roll.

The HR34 is $399 when you are in contract. New customers get it discounted to $99 (a fair price for it given it's specs compared to the HR2x, IMHO). Personally... I think that's more than fair.

~Alan


----------



## llupin

On the phone with CSR now. Asked for an HR34. Rep had no idea what I was talking about. He was ready to send me a new HD-Tivo DVR for $21.95 shipping charge.


----------



## joshjr

RACJ2 said:


> I'm really talking about once you reach the end of your 2 year commitment or are close to it. They should treat you similar to a new customer. Then start offering you the new hardware at new customer pricing. Once you agree to it, they have you on another 2 year commitment.
> 
> I guess they kind of do that already, like the free HD DVR offer I have now. They should have given me an offer for the HR34 as well. I might have bit on that and re-upped for 2 more years, since I have no plans to change.


This is exactly what I pushed. I have the option of a free HD DVR as well. I said I want something above that off a HR34. I got $300 off the HR34 and $29 off the install. They have came and gone today. I could not be happier with the HR34. Its amazing. Back to the old guide but oh well.


----------



## RunnerFL

Alan Gordon said:


> Don't DirecTV subscribers get one FREE truck roll a year?!


I'm not sure if that's the case anymore for someone who doesn't have the protection plan.



Alan Gordon said:


> If you simply need a receiver hooked up (SWiM already installed, etc.), a shipping charge could replace that, but my guess is that DirecTV feels they might save more money by doing a truck roll.


Well in the case of the HR34 they are just being cautious since most customers won't know SWiM from SWaM...



Alan Gordon said:


> The HR34 is $399 when you are in contract. New customers get it discounted to $99 (a fair price for it given it's specs compared to the HR2x, IMHO). Personally... I think that's more than fair.


I completely agree. That's why I don't get the sense of entitlement some people in contract have.


----------



## Alan Gordon

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not sure if that's the case anymore for someone who doesn't have the protection plan.


I don't have the protection plan, and that was what was told to me. Obviously, take it with a grain of salt, but I'm sure some might be able to verify that information.



RunnerFL said:


> Well in the case of the HR34 they are just being cautious since most customers won't know SWiM from SWaM...


Indeed, but I was referring to those with SWiM tagged on their account.



RunnerFL said:


> I completely agree. That's why I don't get the sense of entitlement some people in contract have.


My least favorite word again... 

I don't agree with people who constantly get credit after credit... but I personally have no issue with someone IN-CONTRACT attempting to get a discount on a piece of equipment at a discounted rate in return for an agreement of extending their contract for two years.

Granted, if you're a new customer and you're only six months into your contract, it's kind of  move, but if you're a longtime customer, I think it's fine.

Basically, I think "entitlement" is fine as long as you keep in mind that what kind of customer you are should reflect the "entitlement" you should reasonably expect.

~Alan<~~~~~~~~~~Who is aware that I used "should" one too many times in my last sentence...


----------



## alirelan720

I completely agree. That's why I don't get the sense of entitlement some people in contract have.[/QUOTE]

I don't get the sense of entitlement any of you people have at all, you pay for a service YOU want. You deserve what you are wililng to pay for, no if, ands, or buts about it.


----------



## BoJatey

"jmf243" said:


> Great customer since 2002. After being told by a horribly misinformed CSR that I needed a 6000 series Samsung TV to order the HR34


From what I understand, she was talking about RVU which means with compatible 6000 series Samsungs, you don't need receivers for the other rooms with the HMC34. I have the 8000 which is technically superior but not compatible so I had to go whole home setup with HD receivers for each room I wanted service for. Took two hours because he was new (so am I) but I got the 34 with two more HD receivers plus CCK for $148 plus tax and $19.95 for S&H. Anyone know more about RVU?


----------



## chris_h

I have had my account suspended for the past 6 months and just reactivated it. Got a free HR34 (but will have to wait until install day to confirm) and a free SWM, plus free movers connection HD dish and install. I'm paying $20 shipping fee and agreed to 2 year extention (which I understand is normal). 

So glad to be done with comcast and their flakey DVR (sometimes it records, sometimes it dont!, ARGH).


----------



## Jerry_K

chris_h said:


> So glad to be done with comcast and their flakey DVR (sometimes it records, sometimes it dont!, ARGH).


I find both the HR24 and HR34 to have that same behavior. As well as missing programs in a series list, they both record reruns over and over and over.


----------



## drew64

Well after reading all the comments here I decided to try my luck on thr HR 34. I first tried to get a discount with regular csr. Gave me 100 off. Still 350 with install. She said try in a month and price may drop. I then e mailed the direct tv customer advocate team. They got back to me in 24 hrs. I spoke to a nice rep and asked why it is only new customers get these great deals and not existing. She gave me an explanation and would bring up the disparity of the csr giving some deals to customers and not to others. She then offered me 200 off and free install. Will be here Monday. Hopefully worth all the calls. I like the new HD guide vs the old slow one. On a technical note my hr 21 is connected to the Internet via a linksys wireless adapter connected to ethernet port. It works fine for whole home. Can't I use same set up for HR 34 and just swap receivers. I may need a Swim setup since I have 4 cables coming out of my dish vs one.


----------



## drew64

Also neede to reup for 2 yrs


----------



## wco81

How many people had to threaten to cancel to get the most discounts?

What is the suspending of accounts for 6 months? Maybe that's something to look into, if it yields the best deal.


----------



## matthpd195

I never threatened to cancel anything, just asked what deals I'm eligible for. I currently have 2 HR20-100's that are about 4 years or so old, so no SWM for me. I am getting the HR34 SWM upgrade & CCK for $200 total.

Doesn't sound like I got the best deal out there, but I'm fine with paying $200 for what i will be getting.

Truthfully the combined guide with 5 tuners is worth that to me, I don't really have a use for the MRV features.


----------



## dpeters11

"wco81" said:


> How many people had to threaten to cancel to get the most discounts?
> 
> What is the suspending of accounts for 6 months? Maybe that's something to look into, if it yields the best deal.


That option is supposed to be for suspending service at a vacation home etc, or to try out a different provider, like UVerse. It's also been used by people who have run into financial difficulty such as being laid off to see if they can get things on the right side again. Equipment is kept, but all service is suspended. Subscribers under contract also get that timer frozen.


----------



## TBlazer07

RudeDogs-DTV said:


> The Only Time you or required to use a cck or wcck is for whole home network to work, all the hddvr's have a either net port in the back but when you wire direct it disables the wholehome. For older account that not have SWN installed and wish to upgrade the cck is free addon with the whole home upgrade, tho if the customer not have HS-internet we will it include it with the order. If we did the tech could not sign off the order since could not get the cck to work .


Well then, I guess my whole home SWiM network with VOD, Pandora, You Tube etc isn't working because I have an HR34 and 2 HR24's and no CCK.

Oh wait !!!!!! It's been working just fine for weeks!  :eek2:


----------



## markrogo

It took me 3 calls to get my order placed today, not because of the normal CSR roulette at all.

1) Offered $99, not told about any install fees. Asked rep to make sure I'd get the necessary switch/LNB upgrade. Put on hold for several minutes, call dropped. No call back from DirecTV. (Seriously, they need to fix this, every real organization has done so.) 20 minutes wasted.

2) Offered $99 by a really nice rep, $49 install. Worse deal, except that, well, I need an install to change those parts out. Seemed fine until she told me I had to agree to an extra $6/month for a Home Media Center charge. I told her that I didn't and I wouldn't be paying such a thing. Round and round we went on this for several minutes. Me: "I have HD, DVR service, whole home... I'm replacing a receiver. My bill should be the same. Her: "There is another charge. Me: "no there isn't." Finally we agreed to part ways. 20 minutes wasted.

3) Third rep got a very, very brief summary of first two calls, waved all charges. As in $0. That call also was the shortest call, including scheduling the installation and him reminding me twice I have about the highest customer rating possible (_Some of you are higher... Me sad....OK, not really_).

Obviously, I'm happy with the outcome. It's just... you know...


----------



## TBlazer07

alirelan720 said:


> *That would be Ms*. and I already confirmed I was wrong, thanks!


 No wonder you always thought you were right! :lol:

Owwww! My wife is beating me on the back for that sexist comment as I type! Now I have to run out tomorrow and get her an extra chocolate rose or no dessert.


----------



## abooch

if I already have a swim-lnb do they need to come install the hr34?


----------



## alirelan720

TBlazer07 said:


> No wonder you always thought you were right! :lol:
> 
> Owwww! My wife is beating me on the back for that sexist comment as I type! Now I have to run out tomorrow and get her an extra chocolate rose or no dessert.


LOL, serves you right!


----------



## alirelan720

abooch said:


> if I already have a swim-lnb do they need to come install the hr34?


Are you asking becasue you want to do it yourself? Or just for info?


----------



## dwcolvin

abooch said:



> if I already have a swim-lnb do they need to come install the hr34?


They're rolling a truck for HR34 installs... if nothing else to verify there's SWiM and the 8-tuner limit isn't exceeded.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Jerry_K said:


> I find both the HR24 and HR34 to have that same behavior. As well as missing programs in a series list, they both record reruns over and over and over.


I notice that you post a lot of problems with recordings and wonder if it has something to do with being in a RV. I would assume you set this up and take it down quite often and maybe that's why you have problems, sometimes after a reset or FW download my HRs will record a repeat when it's not supposed to. I cannot tell you the last time it flat out missed a recording. Maybe you have circumstances that most customers do not.


----------



## wco81

How do you find out your customer rating?


----------



## dsw2112

markrogo said:


> ...Obviously, I'm happy with the outcome. It's just... you know...


I thought there were no deals to be had for existing customers :sure:


----------



## ghostdog

Ridiculous. Try again if you a truely interested. Tell them what you want and are willing to pay. $150.00 is my suggestion.


----------



## alirelan720

wco81 said:


> How do you find out your customer rating?


you don't


----------



## mikegold

Finally had success.

Got the HR34 + installation for $149 + tax.


----------



## mjwagner

"drew64" said:


> Well after reading all the comments here I decided to try my luck on thr HR 34. I first tried to get a discount with regular csr. Gave me 100 off. Still 350 with install. She said try in a month and price may drop. I then e mailed the direct tv customer advocate team. They got back to me in 24 hrs. I spoke to a nice rep and asked why it is only new customers get these great deals and not existing. She gave me an explanation and would bring up the disparity of the csr giving some deals to customers and not to others. She then offered me 200 off and free install. Will be here Monday. Hopefully worth all the calls. I like the new HD guide vs the old slow one. On a technical note my hr 21 is connected to the Internet via a linksys wireless adapter connected to ethernet port. It works fine for whole home. Can't I use same set up for HR 34 and just swap receivers. I may need a Swim setup since I have 4 cables coming out of my dish vs one.


Hopefully you are already aware that the HR34 currently does not have the HD guide. No indication yet from DirecTV as to when the HD GUI will roll out nationally to the HR34's but most expect "soon". Personally I am waiting for the HD GUI to be available on the HR34 (national release), and for the SW on it to stabilize a bit more, before I order one.


----------



## BigFoot48

I've been a customer since 1998, with one R10 and minimum programming. I called twice today (cancel cancel) and ended up getting a $179 discount off the HR34 ($221), install at $49 which will include a new dish and SWiM, and a free $99 Cinema Connection Kit. I admit I didn't negotiate very hard.

Question: I have a router a foot from the receiver. Do I really need the CCK? Should I cancel that and try to get the freebee in the form of another discount or maybe an AM21?


----------



## markrogo

dsw2112 said:


> I thought there were no deals to be had for existing customers :sure:


If you look back, you'll see I was in the _minority_ that insisted there would be good deals when many others were suggesting they'd be minimal or non-existent. I'll admit that chorus left me with a bit of doubt in the months between the limited and national rollouts, but I'm glad to have (a) been right and (b) waited and saved $450.



wco81 said:


> How do you find out your customer rating?


It's true you can't really find out, but you can know what goes into it. In no particular order:

* *Longevity*: The more years with DirecTV the better your rating. I'm sure this function has a max value, but have no real idea what it is.

* *Average bill/spend*: The more money you give DirecTV, the higher your rating. Again, I'm sure this caps. We take no movie channels and pretty much use PPV never, but we have the NFL and MLB packages, DVR, HD, Whole Home and 4 total receivers. I suspect this is where we fail to max out.

* *On-time payment*: We auto-pay on credit card and therefore have a flawless on-time record for what is now a decade on this account.

There may be other factors, but those are all important. I believe we fall into the highest tier generally, but it was interesting that he used terminology like "almost the highest possible rating" as opposed to "the highest".


----------



## Raimar

TBlazer07 said:


> HR34 does NOT require the CCK if you plug an ethernet cable from your router into the HR34. I have an HR34 and 2 HR24's and have REMOVED my CCK (well, it was a DECA with power inserter but same thing) and everything continues to work as before including MRV, VOD and any other internet related feature. Think of the HR34 as having a "built-in" wired CCK.
> 
> The fact that DirecTV is requiring a CCK is another story. If that is what they REQUIRE you have no choice. Worse case get it and sell it on eBay if you want to go with ethernet directly to the HR34. The reason they require a CCK is probably because most people do not have access to an ethernet cable where their HR34 is.


My installer hooked up the hr34 using my ethernet cable only. He told me it was all i needed to get whole home dvr (from what i read hear it has the "CCK" built in to to send internet to the rest of my receivers through the coaxials cables). He was not correct, my h23 needed a DECA to access Whole home dvr and the internet, and my r16's needed band stop filters apparently (even though they seemed to be working ok without them) but he did not install them; probably because they were not in the work order, but he did not mention i needed them either.

Since my work order included a CCK (at the time I was not sure if I needed it or not), I asked the installer to hook it up as well. My reasoning being I rather have it and dont need it than not have it at all. I am guessing he was getting a bit frustrated because he hooked up the broadband cck (ick, deca broadband) but left the ethernet cable hooked up to my hr34 as well. This of course resulted in the HD receivers (HR34, H25 and HR24) not seeing each other. Again from what I read here you must choose one setup: HR34 or standalone broadband CCK to get whole home dvr working. I went with the standalone CCK because it was the first solution i found to fix connection; that is unplug ethernet cable from the back of the HR34 and reset the cck and all the the receivers.

I guess I could have just taken out the cck out of the system and left it like the installer set it up initially (he is not completely blameless, like I mentioned before he told me that the H23 was connected to the internet but without the Deca it was not, and I did not know for sure until I activated whole home dvr) but I just found out that from reading your post. So thanks.

Sorry for the long post but I think some people are going to be in the same situation as me and completely confused about what they need or not need, especially if they are mixing and matching older equipment and newer equipment. Prior to this upgrade i had some really old units (RCA, Phillips, hughes Tivo, etc. and the H23) so all of this was new to me. Make sure you get those DECAs and band stop filters if you need them.


----------



## wco81

Go Beavs said:


> Advanced Receiver Fee = $20 = $7 DVR FEE + $3 WHDVR fee + $10 HD Fee.
> 
> It's the new marketing term.
> 
> And yes, you can use the HR34 without a CCK. It can act as a bridge from your router to your coax network.


OK, so I should only pay an additional $3 for the WHDVR fee, since I'm paying the others.

Now, I have an HR22 and an HR20. So if I replace the HR20 with the HR34, then would I need the CCK for the HR22?

I already have a Wifi to ethernet adapter hooked up to the HR22 up in the bedroom, to get on demand content. The HR34 would be near the router so I can run ethernet to it.

I don't have a coax network (I'm assuming this would be the SWM that they'd have to install, to make the WHDVR work, so both my DVRs can see the playlists of each other)?


----------



## dwcolvin

wco81 said:


> OK, so I should only pay an additional $3 for the WHDVR fee, since I'm paying the others.
> 
> Now, I have an HR22 and an HR20. So if I replace the HR20 with the HR34, then would I need the CCK for the HR22?
> 
> I already have a Wifi to ethernet adapter hooked up to the HR22 up in the bedroom, to get on demand content. The HR34 would be near the router so I can run ethernet to it.
> 
> I don't have a coax network (I'm assuming this would be the SWM that they'd have to install, to make the WHDVR work, so both my DVRs can see the playlists of each other)?


The 'coax network' in SWiM is your existing DirecTV wiring, and DECA piggybacks on _that_. So you connect your home network to the Ethernet connection of the HR34, and it bridges it to all other receivers, which will have no Ethernet connection (except a short pigtail from a DECA box, for older receivers). It's quite elegant, really.


----------



## dwcolvin

Raimar said:


> My installer hooked up the hr34 using my ethernet cable only...


It was *you* that asked the installer to hook up the CCK, when he said all you needed was Ethernet to the HR34 (and was quite correct). _Either_ would work, _both_ will not.

Unfortunately, he did an incomplete job on the DECA installation (omitting DECA/BS filters). Do you have a SWiM-16, because it sounds like you have more than 8 tuners?


----------



## TBlazer07

Raimar said:


> My installer hooked up the hr34 using my ethernet cable only. He told me it was all i needed to get whole home dvr (from what i read hear it has the "CCK" built in to to send internet to the rest of my receivers through the coaxials cables). He was not correct, my h23 needed a DECA to access Whole home dvr and the internet, and my r16's needed band stop filters apparently (even though they seemed to be working ok without them) but he did not install them; probably because they were not in the work order, but he did not mention i needed them either.
> 
> Since my work order included a CCK (at the time I was not sure if I needed it or not), I asked the installer to hook it up as well. My reasoning being I rather have it and dont need it than not have it at all. I am guessing he was getting a bit frustrated because he hooked up the broadband cck (ick, deca broadband) but left the ethernet cable hooked up to my hr34 as well. This of course resulted in the HD receivers (HR34, H25 and HR24) not seeing each other. Again from what I read here you must choose one setup: HR34 or standalone broadband CCK to get whole home dvr working. I went with the standalone CCK because it was the first solution i found to fix connection; that is unplug ethernet cable from the back of the HR34 and reset the cck and all the the receivers.
> 
> I guess I could have just taken out the cck out of the system and left it like the installer set it up initially (he is not completely blameless, like I mentioned before he told me that the H23 was connected to the internet but without the Deca it was not, and I did not know for sure until I activated whole home dvr) but I just found out that from reading your post. So thanks.
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I think some people are going to be in the same situation as me and completely confused about what they need or not need, especially if they are mixing and matching older equipment and newer equipment. Prior to this upgrade i had some really old units (RCA, Phillips, hughes Tivo, etc. and the H23) so all of this was new to me. Make sure you get those DECAs and band stop filters if you need them.


Not quite sure what you are getting at as your message has my head spinning. A DECA that you may need attached to your receivers to allow them to have internet access individually and a CCK (which also could be a separate DECA box with PI) that you need to "put" internet connectivity on your entire HR/H network are 2 different things.

As long as all your receivers are hooked up with (if needed) DECA boxes you still do not need a separate CCK to give them internet access *if you have an HR34 which you can directly connect to your router*. The HR34 has a "built in" wired CCK (so to speak).

Maybe that's what you said, but if so I can't figure it out.


----------



## wco81

dwcolvin said:


> The 'coax network' in SWiM is your existing DirecTV wiring, and DECA piggybacks on _that_. So you connect your home network to the Ethernet connection of the HR34, and it bridges it to all other receivers, which will have no Ethernet connection (except a short pigtail from a DECA box, for older receivers). It's quite elegant, really.


I don't have SWiM yet. As I understand it, they would replace the multiswitch with a SWiM module and then connect the existing RG6 runs to it?

But there is some box that breaks out into ethernet out of that?

Where does the DECA box figure into this?


----------



## dwcolvin

wco81 said:


> I don't have SWiM yet. As I understand it, they would replace the multiswitch with a SWiM module and then connect the existing RG6 runs to it?
> 
> But there is some box that breaks out into ethernet out of that?
> 
> Where does the DECA box figure into this?


This was all thrashed out _ad nauseum_ about a year ago in the *DIRECTV Connected Home* forum (where this probably belongs).

First there was SWiM, then there was DECA (Google *MoCA*, if you like). SWiM is *S*ingle *Wi*re *M*ultiswitch. The output from a SWiM is a single coax. It goes to a splitter, not unlike what has been used in broadcast TV and cable for decades. From there, one coax feeds each device (no matter how many tuners it has). A SWiM is either a multiswitch box that can replace an existing legacy multiswitch, or, more typically, is built into a SWiM LNB at the dish.

DECA (*D*irecTV *E*thernet *C*onnection *A*dapter) adds TCP/IP connectivity to this single coax (using the same frequencies as broadcast TV, which is why you can't multiplex an antenna). For HR34/HR24/H24/H25, DECA is built in. For older boxes there is an actual DECA dongle that attaches to coax on one end and splits to coax and Ethernet on the other. There are also Band Stop Filters that are needed to protect older boxes from the DECA signals. For DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, TCP/IP remote control, TV Apps, YouTube, Media Share, Pandora, and DHCP, you need to bridge the DirecTV coax TCP/IP network to your home network. You can do this with a CCK, or by attaching the home network to the HR34 Ethernet connection (either with a direct Ethernet cable, or a wireless Ethernet bridge).


----------



## wco81

OK, so assuming they upgrade me to SWiM, I would connect the HR34 to my Airport Express base station router by ethernet.

And I would use my Wifi to Ethernet adapter on my HR22 ethernet port or to a DECA dongle which breaks out into coax and ethernet?


----------



## ndole

wco81 said:


> OK, so assuming they upgrade me to SWiM, I would connect the HR34 to my Airport Express base station router by ethernet.
> 
> And I would use my Wifi to Ethernet adapter on my HR22 ethernet port or *to a DECA dongle which breaks out into coax and ethernet?*


You're going to be MUCH happier with this than with the wifi bridge.


----------



## wco81

OK, thanks for the tip. So when I ask for the upgrade, I'd need a DECA dongle for the HR22 but no CCK for the HR34.


----------



## dwcolvin

ndole said:


> You're going to be MUCH happier with this than with the wifi bridge.


He *can't* use a WiFi bridge on his HR22 (well, at least if he wants MRV to work), it needs to have a DECA. But a WiFi bridge on the HR34 (if necessary) would work... if at least 802.11g it will be faster than his broadband connection.


----------



## dwcolvin

wco81 said:


> OK, thanks for the tip. So when I ask for the upgrade, I'd need a DECA dongle for the HR22 but no CCK for the HR34.


Yes, but you really shouldn't have to understand all this. (Any significantly advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic) Just make sure the CSR understands you want Whole Home DVR Service and you will have an HR22 in addition to the HR34, and currently don't have SWiM.


----------



## keyoctave

dwcolvin,

You are right about this beloning in the connected home forum, but if you would indulge in one more question:

With an HR34 and an HR22 DVR, do you have to be connected to the internet to get MRV? I do not want the apps, directv2pc, etc. I just want to be able to watch either DVR on either TV set.


----------



## sigma1914

keyoctave said:


> dwcolvin,
> 
> You are right about this beloning in the connected home forum, but if you would indulge in one more question:
> 
> With an HR34 and an HR22 DVR, do you have to be connected to the internet to get MRV? I do not want the apps, directv2pc, etc. I just want to be able to watch either DVR on either TV set.


No.


----------



## Raimar

TBlazer07 said:


> Not quite sure what you are getting at as your message has my head spinning. A DECA that you may need attached to your receivers to allow them to have internet access individually and a CCK (which also could be a separate DECA box with PI) that you need to "put" internet connectivity on your entire HR/H network are 2 different things.
> 
> As long as all your receivers are hooked up with (if needed) DECA boxes you still do not need a separate CCK to give them internet access *if you have an HR34 which you can directly connect to your router*. The HR34 has a "built in" wired CCK (so to speak).
> 
> Maybe that's what you said, but if so I can't figure it out.


 I was trying to be as detailed as possible with what happened during my installation, and tried adding all the information I found relevant from different posts and forums. But I admit it read a lot better at 3am.

I still don't understand why Directv "requires" the standalone CCK for whole home installations that use the HR34. The technician was right, I did not need it. But it was in his order slip otherwise he would not have installed the standalone CCK no matter how nicely I asked for it. And once I asked for it to be connected, he should have set up the rest of the HD receivers to work properly with it. Not just connect it and leave.

It was only after I activated whole home dvr through directv website, that I realized the HD units were not seeing each other and had no internet access.

Now I have everything working properly. I unplugged the ethernet cable from the hr34 and I am using the standalone CCK. I called directv and they are sending me the Deca for my H23 receiver and the filters for the the r16 units.

My setup has 1 HR34, 1 H25, 1 HR24, 1 H23, 2 R16s

And yes I had a SWiM 16 installed (at least i looks like the pictures).

So thanks to everyone in the forum, learned a lot by reading through this discussion.

And going back to pricing: I had to pay $200 ($150 for HR34 and $50 for installation) but I also got the HR 24, H25 (to replace some really old units) and CCK, all for free. I did threaten to leave and was willing to follow through as I am out of contract.


----------



## jpray72

Got an HR34 for $99 plus $30 off a month for a 12 months. Install scheduled for Wed


----------



## dsw2112

markrogo said:


> If you look back, you'll see I was in the _minority_ that insisted there would be good deals when many others were suggesting they'd be minimal or non-existent. I'll admit that chorus left me with a bit of doubt in the months between the limited and national rollouts, but I'm glad to have (a) been right and (b) waited and saved $450.


I remember seeing the back and forth posts; that's why I quoted you


----------



## dakeeney

With all the problems still yet to be fixed with the 34 I think I'll hold to my 24 for a while longer. I was really gettin po'd about no deals for existing customers and granted I have been a customer for only 1 month. The 24 does all I need right now. I discontinued using the cck because the offering of the VOD sucks. Just because a 20 yr old movie is in 1080p they want to charge you for it...no thankyou, and everything on the basic channels I've seen. I'll try for 34 in about a year. Maybe they'll have a surplus and give good deals just to move them out.


----------



## kiknwing

Tried 3 different retention csr's and they all said the same thing "it's not available in your area yet" and to try again in about a month. I did get free showtime for 3 months but would have preferred getting a HR34. Not a big deal though, I really don't need it that bad but it would have been nice to have the extra tuners.


----------



## dwcolvin

dakeeney said:


> *With all the problems still yet to be fixed with the 34* I think I'll hold to my 24 for a while longer. I was really gettin po'd about no deals for existing customers and granted I have been a customer for only 1 month. The 24 does all I need right now. I discontinued using the cck because the offering of the VOD sucks. Just because a 20 yr old movie is in 1080p they want to charge you for it...no thankyou, and everything on the basic channels I've seen. I'll try for 34 in about a year. Maybe they'll have a surplus and give good deals just to move them out.


Say what? Problems? 

Even if you don't want VOD, there's DirecTV2PC, TCP/IP remote control, TV Apps, YouTube, Media Share, and Pandora that needs the CCK.

Didn't you get a "deal" to become a customer a month ago?

The HR34 will become dated eventually, but then you'll want the Next Big Thing, free of course.


----------



## dsw2112

dwcolvin said:


> Say what? Problems?


There's a few minor "glitches", but there are also reports of missed recordings. I thought it might be a bit overblown myself, but got to see an HR34 in action last night. It missed several prime time network recordings that showed in the to-do list just prior to their start times. This seems to be a known issue as several "reputable" posters have reported this in the issues thread.


----------



## TBlazer07

Raimar said:


> I still don't understand why Directv "requires" the standalone CCK for whole home installations that use the HR34.


 The only logical assumption I can think of for this is they have no idea where your router is in relation to your HR34 and it would be way more likely that they would be able to find an alternate spot for the CCK in a location closer to your router . They are probably just "going with the odds" plus I'm sure it was easier in training with 1 less option. Also, if I remember, that option (direct connect to HR34) wasn't originally supported. So to simply tell CSR's to ADD THE CCK on any order rather than have them try and determine where the HR34 was in relation to a router or switch and then have them make an (incorrect) decision on the order, this was the best solution. In the end, this is the safest way.

The only reason I removed mine was it generated a lot of heat in the cabinet where it was (I had the DECA/PI not the dedicated CCK) and required another splitter (more loss). Since my HR34 is about 36 inches from an 8-port gig-E switch with 6 open ports I went CCK-less.


----------



## dwcolvin

TBlazer07 said:


> The only logical assumption I can think of for this is they have no idea where your router is in relation to your HR34 and it would be way more likely that they would be able to find an alternate spot for the CCK in a location closer to your router.


That makes _perfect_ sense. A year ago there was a lot of "you didn't order an ICK, so you don't get one" when nobody knew they _should_ order one and the CSR didn't ask. (Then there was "you ordered an ICK, but they don't exist yet, so I'm not going to install a DECA and PI instead," but that's another horror story).


----------



## extide

TBlazer07 said:


> Well then, I guess my whole home SWiM network with VOD, Pandora, You Tube etc isn't working because I have an HR34 and 2 HR24's and no CCK.
> 
> Oh wait !!!!!! It's been working just fine for weeks!  :eek2:


Yes whole home works fine with no cck, but how are you using internet based features (VOD, Pandora, YouTube) without your deca system bridged to thernet? DO you have an ethernet cable plugged into your HR34? That would suffice


----------



## tsbrady1

is a powered white DECA connected to my router the same as a CCK? So when i replace my HR20-700 with the HR-34 all I need to do is remove the HR20 & the DECA connected to it and screw the coax that went to that DECA in to the HR-34 and leave the DECA connected to my router and I should be good to go?


----------



## Davenlr

tsbrady1 said:


> is a powered white DECA connected to my router the same as a CCK? So when i replace my HR20-700 with the HR-34 all I need to do is remove the HR20 & the DECA connected to it and screw the coax that went to that DECA in to the HR-34 and leave the DECA connected to my router and I should be good to go?


Remove the DECA, plug the coax from the splitter into the HR34, remove the ethernet cable from the DECA and plug it into the HR34 ethernet port. Remove the deca completely. HR34 has one built in. Dont know how it would work (if at all) with two decas on one box.


----------



## Blurayfan

Davenlr said:


> Remove the DECA, plug the coax from the splitter into the HR34, remove the ethernet cable from the DECA and plug it into the HR34 ethernet port. Remove the deca completely. HR34 has one built in. Dont know how it would work (if at all) with two decas on one box.


The setup depends on the location of the receiver and the location of the router. If their both in the same room connecting the ethernet to the HR34 will work. If however they are in seperate locations then simply replacing the HR20 with the HR34 and not removing the CCK is preferred.


----------



## tsbrady1

Davenlr said:


> Remove the DECA, plug the coax from the splitter into the HR34, remove the ethernet cable from the DECA and plug it into the HR34 ethernet port. Remove the deca completely. HR34 has one built in. Dont know how it would work (if at all) with two decas on one box.


Nope I don't think that will work, the HR20 is in the den, when i remove the DECA connected to it there will be no ethernet cable since it is connected to that DECA. The other DECA is connected to my Airport Extreme which is in my office, I have no physical ethernet cable running between the Airport Extreme DECA and the HR20 DECA. I know I should not have a DECA connected to the HR34, my question is do I leave the DECA connected to the Airport Extreme/router and ONLY have 1 coax feeding the HR34 (no ethernet connected to the ethernet port) which comes from the green labeled SWiM 8 splitter. I have a LS3 (sp?) SWiM8 setup. Sorry for the confusion! I have no black CCK anywhere in my system.


----------



## Davenlr

OK, yea, just leave it as it is, with the coax hooked to the HR34. I thought you were using that DECA there on the HR20 as your internet bridge. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## tsbrady1

Thanks Davenlr, I am clear what to do now! I appreciate your help


----------



## ciurca

Got retention down to $250 with installation and conversion from SWM lnb to SWM 16. I think it was a fair deal, but couldn't pull the trigger. I couldn't justify it to my wife who wouldn't see any difference from her perspective for the cost. I do desperately want a SWM 16 and all DVR's (even my 8 year old who has a H24 in his room knows the value of a live buffer) but at this point don't need it. I do have recording conflicts on some nights but need to be diligent about sending recordings to other rooms.


----------



## Bartman94

Keep calling D* back to haggle. Get to the customer retention/cancellation department. Sometimes it takes several attempts to get what you want but all you have to do is get in contact with the right retention rep. If you payment history is clean and you're not under contract you should be able to get the HR34 for between $99 - $149 plus a $49 installation fee. Make sure you remind the retention rep also that you'll make another 2 year commitment if they're willing to work with you on this discount. I got my HR34 for $99 and they waived all installation costs; but I haven't had any new equipment in more than 2 years, was under no contract, am on auto bill pay, and have been a customer since 1997 to give you some scale. You can do it; you just have to keep asking!


----------



## TBlazer07

extide said:


> Yes whole home works fine with no cck, but how are you using internet based features (VOD, Pandora, YouTube) without your deca system bridged to thernet? DO you have an ethernet cable plugged into your HR34? That would suffice


Yes I do. That was the whole point of this discussion.


----------



## ricendice

Called yesterday. Initial call taker could wanted to push the HD/DVR. Asked for retention center. Haggled down to $99, free install and $49 CCK. I was still under contract until mid-June.
Installer to arrive tomorrow morning, will advise.


----------



## wco81

If you're under contract, why would they refer you to retention?


----------



## Bosjoe

Just got of the phone, a 13 min painless call. Called in said cancel cancel. 
Said I wanted to replace one of my receivers to the HR34. Ok.. No Problem. bing bang boom, Totally free. Install set for Friday. 

02/14/2012 XXXXXXXX1214 Loyalty Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
I have 5 Hd DVR already, and have Premiere and have been with DTV since 1999 last upgrade for almost 2 years ago when the HR24's came out. 

All the years, this was the least painless call to them.


----------



## alirelan720

wco81 said:


> If you're under contract, why would they refer you to retention?


Because everyone expects something for nothing now-a-days.


----------



## wco81

Bosjoe said:


> Just got of the phone, a 13 min painless call. Called in said cancel cancel.
> Said I wanted to replace one of my receivers to the HR34. Ok.. No Problem. bing bang boom, Totally free. Install set for Friday.
> 
> 02/14/2012 XXXXXXXX1214 Loyalty Customer - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> I have 5 Hd DVR already, and have Premiere and have been with DTV since 1999 last upgrade for almost 2 years ago when the HR24's came out.
> 
> All the years, this was the least painless call to them.


Which number, the 800-DIRECTTV?


----------



## chrisexv6

Pardon the possible dumb question, but I was wondering the advantage (if any) to going to the HR34 if I already have 3 HRs (20, 21, 22) with both tuners active on each.

I know the 34 is newer tech, but once in place would I then need to downgrade my HRs to non-DVR models? Could I actually end up with ELEVEN tuners to record from?

Its nice to see the deals coming up, and Id try my luck at getting one, Im just not sure it would be an improvement for me (Id like to get the SWiM setup either way, but if I have to agree to a new 2 yr Id rather get the most bang for that buck......HR34 included)


----------



## dpeters11

You could keep all those, you'd get a SWM16. I got rid of two DVRs for one 34 just because I didn't like having to manage two lists, plus saved some money per month.


----------



## Bosjoe

wco81 said:


> Which number, the 800-DIRECTTV?


Called 800-531-5000, Said yes on the phone number calling from, then said cancel ,, cancel. I didn't ask if it was retensions. Just said let me see what I can do for you..


----------



## Phil T

I got my install today. So far very happy. HR34 and SWM16 install for $149.00. They left my SWM8 installed and daisy-chained it to the 16. Everything works fine but it is quite a mess of wires on the side of the house. They also did not terminate one of the outputs on the SWM8 so I am afraid I might have an issue down the road. When our weather gets nicer I will try and clean up the rats nest and find a terminator cap or remove the 8. The guide has slowed down some tonight. I hope once the guide is fully populated it speeds back up.


----------



## markrogo

chrisexv6 said:


> Pardon the possible dumb question, but I was wondering the advantage (if any) to going to the HR34 if I already have 3 HRs (20, 21, 22) with both tuners active on each.
> 
> I know the 34 is newer tech, but once in place would I then need to downgrade my HRs to non-DVR models? Could I actually end up with ELEVEN tuners to record from?
> 
> Its nice to see the deals coming up, and Id try my luck at getting one, Im just not sure it would be an improvement for me (Id like to get the SWiM setup either way, but if I have to agree to a new 2 yr Id rather get the most bang for that buck......HR34 included)


You can end up with 11 tuners, yes. If you want them.

The big advantage is that you can schedule most of your stuff off of the one DVR. We also run 3 HD DVRs right now and having to manually switch to them and schedule stuff to record is annoying. (It's less annoying on iPad, but unfortunately iPad doesn't expose the entire recording interface, meaning it's still annoying).

With 5 tuners, you can basically record everything off of one screen (or keep another DVR and dedicate that to some channel you watch a lot: a broadcast network, HBO, Spike, whatever it is you record a lot -- I'm not judging) and that's the only management you'd have left.

We are likely going to cut back to HR34 and one additional DVR when we're all said and done. As for recordings, we'll put some junk channel on it like, oh, NBC and then pretty much nothing else. It'll act as a set-top box in another room and give us some emergency recording capability.


----------



## Bartman94

In addition to the 5 tuners, the HR34 can also schedule 100 series links instead of only 50, it has twice the storage space with the 1TB hard drive, and has the PIP function which is very handy. I have 1 HR34 connected to a 2TB external hard drive, 2 HR20's, and 1 HR21 and am recording on all 11 total tuners as we speak for testing. The only time I can see needing all eleven tuners recording at once would be with something like the NFL Sunday Ticket and there being that many good games on at the same time (rare... but possible - LOL). I still use the HR2x's in my other rooms for shows and films I intend to keep on a more permanent basis (longer than 6 months or so). Everything else is on my HR34 and I love it... the only thing missing is the new HD guide but that will come soon enough.


----------



## chrisexv6

I guess my biggest obstacle is that I have more tuners (6), about same storage space (320GB * 3), and potentially 150 series links (50 * 3) by having the 3 DVRs.

Already have MVR and all the DVRs networked, and never have an issue getting something to record on-demand (there is always a tuner or two open somewhere). I love the idea of the HR34, but right now I guess I just dont see a huge advantage coming from a fully networked 3 DVR household.


----------



## Bartman94

Yeah there is such a thing as overkill... but I like knowing that I will never run out of options or space. For my entire home I now have a total of 3.5TB of storage (that's 5,600 SD 30 minute shows), 11 tuners, and a total 250 series links available. I could record programming 24 hours a day on all 11 tuners and it would still take me close to 2 full weeks before I run out of space!


----------



## alirelan720

Bartman94 said:


> Yeah there is such a thing as overkill... but I like knowing that I will never run out of options or space. For my entire home I now have a total of 3.5TB of storage (that's 5,600 SD 30 minute shows), 11 tuners, and a total 250 series links available. I could record programming 24 hours a day on all 11 tuners and it would still take me close to 2 full weeks before I run out of space!


Holy crap Batman! That's a lot of tv!! haha :lol:


----------



## Phil T

I moved 22 programs in my series manager today and had all 5 tuners going at the same time tonight. I though it might be months before i saw that happen. Wife is very happy not to have conflicts anymore.


----------



## RunnerFL

alirelan720 said:


> Holy crap Batman! That's a lot of tv!! haha :lol:


That's nothing. Once my HR34 gets installed I'll have 15 tuners that can record, 3 more on plain receivers. And each of my DVRs will have 2TB of space equaling 12TB of space. And I'm sure I don't have the most tuners or space, not by a long shot.

Oh, and I'm the only one who lives here.


----------



## Skiman

Holy cow - the amount of incorrect information in here is staggering. Let me clarify a lot of this for you all (and let me say only that I know all of this because I work with this type of thing every day - infer from that what you will).

*WHAT CAN AN HR34 DO? *It has 5 built-in tuners to allow simultaneous recording of up to 5 different channels (and download DirecTV On Demand titles at the same time, too). It is fully Whole-Home compatible and SWiM compatible. It has a built-in DECA, which you need in order to support Whole-Home. It can stream recordings to 3 compatible receivers in a Whole-Home configuration. It had picture-in-picture. It can support up to 8 RVU clients, which do not require Set Top Boxes but a Broadband DECA instead. Currently Samsung 6000 series are the only TV's which support this feature.

Also note: while the HR-34 obviously performs DVR functions, DirecTV does not call it an HD-DVR. Rather, they call it the HMC, which is short for Home Media Center.

*WHAT WILL AN HR-34 NOT DO?* An HR-34 is NOT a wireless device! It has no built-in wireless technologies at all. This is being confused with the RVU clients (Samsung 6000 series TVs which still require a coax connection with Broadband DECA to function).

You do NOT need a CCK (wireless or otherwise) in order for the HR-34 to operate. It works flawlessly on it's own with no broadband support.

Existing customers may well in fact get a discounted upgrade. Understand a few things, though.

1) DirecTV is a business, not a charity. It rewards good, loyal customers with discounted upgrades once per year. This is not unlike your cell-phone carrier, who provides you with a discounted phone, but with most you have to wait every TWO years.
2) I want to emphasize that "once a year" point again. If you upgraded within the past 12 months (any upgrade at all - added another receiver, added HD service, ordered a NOMAD), you used up your discount and will likely have to pay full price for any other upgrades/additions until 12 months have passed from your last upgrade.
3) Having the Protection Plan is to protect you from being charged in the event of equipment malfunction/damage/dish re-alignment. It is NOT a program for discounted upgrades.
4) The HR-34 is a new product, and as with anything new, there is likely going to be a demand that exceeds the supply. Don't get angry at the technician that gives you the bad news about how the warehouse doesn't have any (and guess what: it's not the warehouse's fault either).

I hope this helps!

And one last thing... If I could ask one thing of some posters here, it would be to not post guesses or what you 'think' is going on. Take the time to read through some of these forums since there are a lot of very knowledgeable people on here. Also, take the time to call DirecTV and ask the right questions in a calm, polite manner. You'd be shocked how many times you'll get the exact answer you're looking for if you calm down and take the time to do a little research before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Jerry_K

Skiman,

In item 1, the HR34 is not like the cell phone. You own the cell phone provided at a "discount" price. You just pay shipping on the HR34. You have no equity in it at all.


----------



## dwneylonsr

After reading over this thread for the last couple of days, it suddenly occurred to me that adding the HR-34 might overload my SWM. I currently have two HD-DVR's, two HD receivers and one DVR. I'm set up for Whole Home except for the one older DVR. Can I just replace one of the current HD-DVR's with the HR-34 without having to have the SWM upgraded from an 8 to a 16?

thanks,
David


----------



## crawdad62

dwneylonsr said:


> After reading over this thread for the last couple of days, it suddenly occurred to me that adding the HR-34 might overload my SWM. I currently have two HD-DVR's, two HD receivers and one DVR. I'm set up for Whole Home except for the one older DVR. Can I just replace one of the current HD-DVR's with the HR-34 without having to have the SWM upgraded from an 8 to a 16?
> 
> thanks,
> David


No. Right now you have 8 tuners. 4 for the HD DVR's, 2 for the SD DVR and 2 for the receivers. If you take out one the the HD DVR's (which I wouldn't do I'd get rid of the SD DVR even if it's connected to a SD set) you gain back 2 tuners but you'll add 5 so you'll actually be in the hole 3. You'd end up with 11.


----------



## trh

Skiman said:


> Holy cow - the amount of incorrect information in here is staggering. Let me clarify a lot of this for you all (and let me say only that I know all of this because I work with this type of thing every day - infer from that what you will).
> 2) I want to emphasize that "once a year" point again. If you upgraded within the past 12 months (any upgrade at all - added another receiver, added HD service, ordered a NOMAD), you used up your discount and will likely have to pay full price for any other upgrades/additions until 12 months have passed from your last upgrade.


Fortunately for us, this 12 month upgrade policy isn't very well enforced. I got a new HD DVR in Nov 2010. $19.95 for shipping. In July 2011 I upgraded to MRV plus added 1 HDDVR and 1 HD receiver (plus swapped out one SD DVR with an R16), one AN21 and Red Zone Channel. All free. Two weeks after my order I decided I didn't like the R16 (no MRV) and ordered another HD DVR. $19.95 for shipping. So for me, that was 3 "free" upgrades in 9 months. You may be giving us the rules/policies, but this is what is actually happening.


----------



## ricendice

alirelan720 said:


> Because everyone expects something for nothing now-a-days.


Or it could just be that I was very straight forward with thim. This is what I want, and this is why.

I was very friendly with DTV and told them flat out exactly what I wanted.

Me - "I know you spend day after day listening to subscribers on the phone act like terrorists... GIVE ME THIS OR ELSE!... This isn't one of those calls. We love DTV, have been with you since 2006 and are under contract until June. I've heard that you have HMCs available to long time subscribers for $99 and would like to setup installation of one at that price."

CSR - "Mr Ricendice please hold on for just a minute... Mr Ricendice when would be a good time for installation?"


----------



## Bartman94

DTV like any business wants to retain it's good and loyal customers. Anything I've asked them for within reason over the last 15 years that I've been a customer has been taken care of; often they even give me more than I ask for or even offer things without me asking about them, without me mentioning them, or without me even knowing of their existence. These are just a few of the reasons why I never intend on leaving or switching providers. DTV consistently stays ahead of their competition in my opinion with technology, services, etc. And even though there may be some frustration at times I have never had an issue go unresolved.


----------



## markrogo

ricendice said:


> Or it could just be that I was very straight forward with thim. This is what I want, and this is why.
> 
> I was very friendly with DTV and told them flat out exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Me - "I know you spend day after day listening to subscribers on the phone act like terrorists... GIVE ME THIS OR ELSE!... This isn't one of those calls. We love DTV, have been with you since 2006 and are under contract until June. I've heard that you have HMCs available to long time subscribers for $99 and would like to setup installation of one at that price."
> 
> CSR - "Mr Ricendice please hold on for just a minute... Mr Ricendice when would be a good time for installation?"


I like the terrorist reference.

My method was actually even softer. I let them come back to me with a price, which was the $99 price. Things only went wonky when she insisted I had to agree to an additional $6 / month charge on my bill (after we both agreed I'd return a DVR I had, so this was a 1-for-1 swap and there'd be no additional boxes in total).

I still avoided the usual hyperbole, asked for her to get someone else, and when she insisted she couldn't, I explained to her I was terminating the call.


----------



## mattn6

ricendice said:


> Or it could just be that I was very straight forward with thim. This is what I want, and this is why.
> 
> I was very friendly with DTV and told them flat out exactly what I wanted.
> 
> Me - "I know you spend day after day listening to subscribers on the phone act like terrorists... GIVE ME THIS OR ELSE!... This isn't one of those calls. We love DTV, have been with you since 2006 and are under contract until June. I've heard that you have HMCs available to long time subscribers for $99 and would like to setup installation of one at that price."
> 
> CSR - "Mr Ricendice please hold on for just a minute... Mr Ricendice when would be a good time for installation?"


I have called 3x and only thing they offer'd me is $450 for CCK + HR34 
Loyal customer since 2001
Not under contract.
May have to try later.


----------



## ovityons

I have made 3 attempts to see what deal I can get on getting an HR34 and an HD DVR to replace my existing equipment (3 SAT-T60's) I have 2 T60's in the Living room and one in the office. I would like to replace the 2 T60's in the living room with 1 HR34 and replace the one T60 in the office with an HD DVR. I would like an HR24 but I know that they can not tell me what model I will get so I just referred to it ad an HD DVR. 

The first call on 2/10 I was told $624.67+tax for the equipment and an additional $43 a month. I said no thank you. (I don't know where the guy came up with those numbers, he did say the HR34 was $199, I think his calculator was broken. The Second call was on 2/11 I tried to see what just the HR34 would cost, the HR34 was at $199 again but had some $6 HMC monthly fee plus other fees for install and shipping, I could tell that I was not going to get anywhere with this person and gave up and said no thank you. The third call was 2/14 I got a price of $398+tax ( $199 for the HR34, $100 for the HD DVR and $99 for the CCK) and $10/month for HD, I said I did not want the CCK but was told that the HR34 required the CCK or whole home, I said then I will take the whole home, she said that that would cost more. I thought the whole home was $3 month, she said the installation fee was $199 for whole home. I gave up. I was very nice on all three calls, I asked if they could do anything to get the price down but they would not. 

I have been with D* since 1997 and prior to this month I have not called them for anything in several years, I own all of my equipment, I purchased and installed it all myself. 

I expect I will try again but it's looking to me like I will stay with the D* equipment that I have. I considered upgrading to HD back when the HR24 came out but after reading that D* would not commit to providing a specific model I decided not to bother. I guess HD is not that important to me. I do have basic cable so I get some HD channels via the QAM tuner in the TV I just can't record them and I have to deal with their strange channel numbers where ABC and Fox are both channel 1-2.


----------



## dpeters11

"ovityons" said:


> . The Second call was on 2/11 I tried to see what just the HR34 would cost, the HR34 was at $199 again but had some $6 HMC monthly fee plus other fees for install and shipping, I could tell that I was not going to get anywhere with this person and gave up and said no thank you. The third call was 2/14 I got a price of $398+tax ( $199 for the HR34, $100 for the HD DVR and $99 for the CCK) and $10/month for HD, I said I did not want the CCK but was told that the HR34 required the CCK or whole home, I said then I will take the whole home, she said that that would cost more. I thought the whole home was $3 month, she said the installation fee was $199 for whole home. I gave up.


The $6 monthly fee is the same for any box that isn't your primary receiver. Its the same for an H21, HR21 or Hr34, etc. HD access can be waived with autopay, whole home is $3 per account.


----------



## mattn6

dpeters11 said:


> The $6 monthly fee is the same for any box that isn't your primary receiver. Its the same for an H21, HR21 or Hr34, etc. HD access can be waived with autopay, whole home is $3 per account.


I just got a call back from DTV - then they hung up on me 

I am on autopay and still can't get "HD access waived" - I am missing out on all the deals.


----------



## ovityons

dpeters11 said:


> The $6 monthly fee is the same for any box that isn't your primary receiver. Its the same for an H21, HR21 or Hr34, etc. HD access can be waived with autopay, whole home is $3 per account.


Thanks I understand the additional receiver fees but the HR34 would be my primary receiver, I would be going from 3 receivers on my account to 2 receivers so I should be saving $6/month not spending an additional $6/month. When I asked for clarification she referred to it as an HMC fee not an additional receiver fee. I was not offered autopay to waive the HD fee on any of the calls.


----------



## ovityons

I made my 4th call today trying to upgrade to HD including the HR34 and this time I got the right person, she offered the HMC for $199, the HD DVR, CCK, Install and shipping all free, she even waved the tax. Total cost for HR34 and HD DVR installed was $199 she said that I am eligible for the HD fee waived if I sign up for auto pay, she said that I need to do that after the HD is activated on my account. I thought that to be a very reasonable deal so I agreed. Installation is Friday! :grin:


----------



## Deftones

I think I'm going to wait until after the summer is over, closer to the NFL season and see if I can talk my way into a cheap one of these and a deal on NFL Sunday Ticket. :lol:


----------



## Bartman94

I have confirmed that there is no DECA nor CCK required for the HR34 to connect to the internet or to be Whole-Home compatible. The DECA is already built in and the HR34 does all the bridging internally. My HR34 only has the coax cable going into it directly from the dish, an ethernet cable going directly to my router, an HDMI cable going to my A/V receiver, an eSata cable going to my 2TB external hard drive, and the power cord going to an electrical outlet. All of my On Demand, DirecTV Cinema, DirecTV2PC, Active channel, apps, and Whole-Home connections work flawlessly. I can operate and view all the playlists and programming from my other 3 HR2x's throughout the house on my HR34 and I can see the HR34's playlist and programming on all 3 HR2x's as well... all with only an ethernet cable plugged directly from my HR34 into my router. the HR34 rocks and is by far my favorite DVR of all time!


----------



## spartanstew

Bartman94 said:


> I have confirmed that there is no DECA nor CCK required for the HR34 to connect to the internet or to be Whole-Home compatible.


That was confirmed months ago.


----------



## BigCat

After three days of calls, several per day, I had to give them what they wanted for the H34, $530. I need it now and they didn't want to give me anything.


----------



## Bartman94

Believe it or not... there are some people out there who are still convinced you need an external DECA with the HR34... that's why I posted it...

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=11019569&channelID=1&portalPageId=10995254


----------



## spartanstew

Oh, I believe it.


----------



## Drew2k

I'll be joining the HR34 club ...

During a very short and pleasant call I was offered a price of $99 for the HR34 (after $100 credit) plus $49 for installation plus tax. Grand total: $160.76.

I could have had it this Friday 2/17 but changed it to Saturday March 3 to give me time to clean off two DVRs I want to return after the HR34 is activated. Looks like some weekend marathons in my future ...


----------



## dpeters11

"ovityons" said:


> Thanks I understand the additional receiver fees but the HR34 would be my primary receiver, I would be going from 3 receivers on my account to 2 receivers so I should be saving $6/month not spending an additional $6/month. When I asked for clarification she referred to it as an HMC fee not an additional receiver fee. I was not offered autopay to waive the HD fee on any of the calls.


She is wrong. I have an HR34 and an H25. I just got my bill and have a $10 HD fee, a $6 primary tv fee, $6 secondary tv and $3 whole home. Then there's one $10 credit and one $6 credit. My HR34 is the primary box on my account.


----------



## dsw2112

Bartman94 said:


> Believe it or not... there are some people out there who are still convinced you need an external DECA with the HR34... that's why I posted it...
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=11019569&channelID=1&portalPageId=10995254


Yep, and there's still plenty of folks that believe a SWM 4 port splitter will only yield 4 tuners :nono2:

And believe it or not D* trainers were training techs in the above... In any case, I thought I remembered one of the mods posting that "bridging" was unsupported, but then became an "official" method. It wouldn't surprise me if it was officially supported, but that info didn't filter down.


----------



## Skiman

Jerry_K said:


> Skiman,
> 
> In item 1, the HR34 is not like the cell phone. You own the cell phone provided at a "discount" price. You just pay shipping on the HR34. You have no equity in it at all.


I never claimed you had equity. I was merely pointing out the similarity in the business models.


----------



## Skiman

trh said:


> Fortunately for us, this 12 month upgrade policy isn't very well enforced. I got a new HD DVR in Nov 2010. $19.95 for shipping. In July 2011 I upgraded to MRV plus added 1 HDDVR and 1 HD receiver (plus swapped out one SD DVR with an R16), one AN21 and Red Zone Channel. All free. Two weeks after my order I decided I didn't like the R16 (no MRV) and ordered another HD DVR. $19.95 for shipping. So for me, that was 3 "free" upgrades in 9 months. You may be giving us the rules/policies, but this is what is actually happening.


Certainly there are exceptions to every rule. Congrats on your 3 free upgrades! My intent is to try to shed a little light on why or why not some people may or may not be getting a discount. Every customer is different. Clearly someone who has been a customer for 3 months is not likely to get an HR-34 upgrade for $99.


----------



## wco81

OK, I just called from the office, asked to upgrade my HR20 because I now have a 3D TV.

The woman says to go to the DVR and try to tune in certain channels.

I guess they're looking for codes on the 3D channels?

Maybe I shouldn't have taken that tack. I didn't even get to the point of asking about getting the HMC.


----------



## wco81

Heh, the second rep says no specials on the HR34, even though been a customer since 2002.

Says new customers do not get a deal.

I guess instead of saying "upgrade receiver" at the IVR, I should say "cancel"?


----------



## ciurca

Called a few days ago and was offered the 34 with install for 250. Should have said yes. Today I got the no discount answer. Then the csr gave me a $10 and a $5 per month 12 month credit. WTF. didn't ask for it but said yes. Bizarre.


----------



## dwneylonsr

My daughter just called about the HMC and got a response that I haven't seen here yet. $199 and $49 installation. PLUS $49 for each additional receiver on my Whole Home network for a total of $346.

edited to add: We, of course, said we'd wait. Oh yea, the CSR also kept asking my daughter if we had a "smart" TV. I assume she meant the Samsung RVU feature.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Customer since 10/98. With premier the whole time. First call said "upgrade". Csr said 199. Turned it down. Called today said cancel and and was offered 99 free whole home cck and free install. It was her first time selling the hr34. Glad some of you guys were wrong about no discounts a few weeks back.  The Csr never knows what you say at the prompts. So saying cancel doesn't mean anything.


----------



## wahooq

> Since a lot of people have been experiencing confusing from DIRECTV CSRs today, here is the official word on HR34 pricing from someone who really knows.
> 
> The HR34 box is $399 and is available starting today for existing customers
> There is a $300 rebate for NEW customers only.
> Select customers may be eligible for a lower price. This varies depending on your history with DIRECTV.
> 
> There is no rebate program for existing customers.


.
Stuart posted this on the first post of this thread and it is correct. Pricing for existing customers will either be...399., 199. or 99. depending upon their account status. Anything else is being given against policy. Several months back we received a communication that said we were not to use discretionary credits for equipment orders and to go with the prices in the ordering system. That being said and as I've stated before some CSR's will extend credit beyond guidelines established by DTV to avoid conflict and yes, it could eventually count against you. (See the flagged for excessive credit thread... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=201812 being discussed here


----------



## wahooq

^^punctuation better?
hahahahaha


----------



## dwneylonsr

I'm not arguing really about $199 plus $49 installation. That's not unreasonable. However $49 additional installation for each receiver already installed? Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## wahooq

Yeah im 99.9% sure its not...but I'm on my days off..I'll pm you if you can wait a couple days or I will post back here when i find out for sure. Best of my recollection thet only additional TV cost is the 6. per month for RVU TVs. But, again not 100% certain I can let you know by the weekend. If the receivers are already there theres no installation, assuming you are on a swm system andf already have whole home.


----------



## dwneylonsr

Thanks wahooq. I may just call again this evening, but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Bosjoe

wahooq said:


> .
> Stuart posted this on the first post of this thread and it is correct. Pricing for existing customers will either be...399., 199. or 99. depending upon their account status. Anything else is being given against policy. Several months back we received a communication that said we were not to use discretionary credits for equipment orders and to go with the prices in the ordering system. That being said and as I've stated before some CSR's will extend credit beyond guidelines established by DTV to avoid conflict and yes, it could eventually count against you. (See the flagged for excessive credit thread...


OR FREE, Installed today

Get more from DIRECTV and sign up
for special offers and useful information.

ORDER INFORMATION

Order Date: 02/14/2012

Address:LOWELL, MA 01851

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION

1DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR$199.00

1Sales Order Credit-$199.00
Equipment Total$0.00

ADDITIONAL

Installation Fee $49.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $0.00
Sales Order Credit -$49.00
Order Total Paid*$0.00
*Reflects total amount paid at initial time of order. This is not a bill; please do not send any payment to DIRECTV.


----------



## wahooq

i was discussing existing customer offers...there is no free offer per policy...but congrats it is really cool you will enjoy it!


----------



## crawdad62

I've been watching this thread but holding off doing anything since I figure I'm out. In December I got rid of an SD DVR and SD receiver and replaced them both with HD versions of the same. Got the CCK and signed up for Whole Home. Got a decent deal on the new boxes and CCK so again I figured I was SOL as far as getting anything else from D* this early. However I went to D*'s site and looked and they're still offering me the HD DVR at a reduced price ($99). Is this common for everyone? If I still have some wiggle room left on my account I'll call.


----------



## Bartman94

It never hurts to call and ask. And don't say "Cancel" to the automated menu. Simply say "new equipment" and it will put you right through to a CSR. When the CSR only wants to tell you the HR34 is $399 with no discounts, then just tell them you wish to speak with the cancellation department.

Once you get transferred the cancellation rep will ask why you're cancelling. Tell them it's because you want the HR34 but not for $399. The cancellation rep will then offer you $199. To that you reply "I appreciate that as it's a better offer, but I really need to get it for the $99 I've seen advertised for new customers. I'm not asking for a better deal than that; I just want to get the same deal as a loyal customer." At that point you will either get the $99 price or the rep will counter you one more time for $149. Also don't forget that there will be a $49 installation fee. They can waive this fee also if you demand it strong enough.

It all comes down to how well you negotiate. Here is what I was able to get:

ORDER INFORMATION

Order Date: 02/09/2012

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION

1 DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR $399.00

1 Sales Order Credit -$300.00

Equipment Total $99.00

ADDITIONAL

Installation Fee $0.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $8.17
Order Total Paid* $107.17

*Reflects total amount paid at initial time of order. This is not a bill; please do not send any payment to DIRECTV.


----------



## patyoung

I tried twice, but both times the best they would do was 199 and potentially a free install, but maybe that wouldn't even be free since I don't have SWM yet. I was holding out for 99, but I think I'll end up taking the 199 as long as the install is free.


----------



## trh

Drew2k said:


> I'll be joining the HR34 club ...
> 
> During a very short and pleasant call I was offered a price of $99 for the HR34 (after $100 credit) plus $49 for installation plus tax. Grand total: $160.76.


Why the $49 install? You're just going to deactivate two DVRs and hook up the 34 in their place. Any new wiring?


----------



## dpeters11

"trh" said:


> Why the $49 install? You're just going to deactivate two DVRs and hook up the 34 in their place. Any new wiring?


There is no reason he couldn't do it himself other than a stupid DirecTV policy. He already has a SWM16. And he'll know more than the tech.


----------



## LoopinFool

dpeters11 said:


> There is no reason he couldn't do it himself other than a stupid DirecTV policy. He already has a SWM16. And he'll know more than the tech.


Yeah, I wish I had done mine...

Tech came out this morning to fix a flaky recording issue on our old HR20, now connected to a SWiM dish. After replacing everything but the DVR, we decided it really was the HR20 that was flaky.
Since I wanted an HR34 for the extra tuners I called retention while the tech was still there. CSR insisted "no discount offers, because it's so new." The tech left the repair order open and left the house so I could call again and later decide between an HR24 swap or the HR34. He had never installed an HR34 and I think he hoped I'd get one.

CSR roulette - 3rd time's the charm. Second CSR had same story as the first. Third just plain sounded more helpful right away. She did all she could (maximum $360 off according to her) and got it down to just over $200. Then we went through all that was on the order and she noticed _two_ $49 installation charges. She was able to credit for one of them and get us down to the $148+tax we've been seeing here. The same tech found us an HR34 at their warehouse and came back later to install it. He removed the unnecessary CCK and a bunch of other strange stuff on the work order, including an RVU client install!

Why I wish I had done it myself...before I got home from work to supervise, the tech had fired up the new HR34...with our old eSATA drive connected to it.
For those that don't know, the D* DVRs will notice that the external drive is not "paired to" that receiver and will *format it without prompting*. 750Gig drive, 90% full before, and now empty. We were mainly keeping the old HR20 so we could watch some of our older recorded shows and movies.

I guess he saved us some time... :bang

- LoopinFool

PS - Forgot to order an AM21 the first time being distracted by all that was going on. I later called D* and asked if they could add it to my order. Once she found it in the system, she created a new order and it is being shipped to us for free!


----------



## dpeters11

I paid full price for mine, but it's almost worth it, just because I could install it myself.


----------



## Davenlr

dpeters11 said:


> I paid full price for mine, but it's almost worth it, just because I could install it myself.


Same here, and to boot, I didnt have to take a whole unpaid day off of work hoping they had the right one on their truck


----------



## dpeters11

Exactly. My last forced tech install went so badly, I would avoid it at all costs.


----------



## El Vato

So the tech, Alan, got here at 1100 today. He though it would be a two hour install, but turned into a four hour marathon...but succesful.

He replaced the LNB, installed the SWM16, completely cleaned up the original install wiring from three years ago (looked like a hanging bowl of spaghetti), realigned the dish (95+ on all transponders now), and connected all receivers.

He also went as far as replacing a flaky HR22-100 in our bedroom that periodically locks up with an HR24-200. Can't say too many good things about this guy...great job, professional, and double and triple checked everything before he left. This guy knows his stuff.

New setup:
HR22-100 (owned)
HR24-200 (owned)
HR24-200 (owned)
HR24-500 (owned)
HR34-700 (leased)


----------



## Drew2k

trh said:


> Why the $49 install? You're just going to deactivate two DVRs and hook up the 34 in their place. Any new wiring?





dpeters11 said:


> There is no reason he couldn't do it himself other than a stupid DirecTV policy. He already has a SWM16. And he'll know more than the tech.


The charge is likely because I told the CSR my plan was to return two receivers but that I would need a few weeks to clean programming off, so temporarily I would be over 16 tuners active. She said the tech would be able to take care of that (I know ... promises, promises - if it's not on the work order, the tech may not be doing anything special) so I want to see what the tech will do for that $49 service fee.

I called today to reschedule from March 3 to this Saturday (no reason not to get it now and start putting Series Links on it), and the funny thing is the automated system told me the installation of the HR34 will take 30 minutes. Since it takes about 10 minutes for a receiver just to cold-boot, that must be one fast-tech they plan on sending to me ...


----------



## specialkd24

I posted on Saturday when I ordered, but I got mine for $99 (free installation). I have had DirecTV for 4 years, but have been out-of-contact for 2 years and have never asked for anything before. 

The installer came today, installed a SWIM, added a Deca to my HR-21 and installed the HR-34. Took about an hour and 15 minutes total. Everything is working perfect now. Glad I waited to get the whole home now when I got the HR-34.

I'm very happy with DirecTV right now.


----------



## trh

I was wondering if DirecTV had the 34's in stock and could ship them directly or whether they have all been sent to the installers so a truck has to roll to get the 34.


----------



## spartanstew

Truck Roll.


----------



## afnstech

So this morning I decided that I was going to tempt fate and call to see about an upgrade to the 34. I am still about 4 months out from finishing my contract so I really didn't hold out much hope for any discount at all. 

I used the Cancel twice trick to get to retention because every time I have dealt with a normal CSR, it has been a kludge. So I got a really nice lady very quick and in about 17 minutes total I was hooked up with a HR-34 and install for $153. I was pleasantly surprised and I am super looking forward to getting it next monday.


----------



## Bartman94

You're going to love the HR34. The only thing missing is the new HD Guide and that will come soon enough.


----------



## El Vato

The HR34 is freaking cool. I just found out that you can pause both PIP feeds at the same time.

I feel like my how kids did back on Halloween night when we had to stop by our house to empty their bags out.

I agree that the HD guide will just add to this baby.


----------



## nsykes

I called to inquire and was offered it for $99 plus $49 install. The representative didn't know how to remove the installation which I don't need as equipment wise I am just ready to swap out an old hr24. She also offered to waive the install fee. Anyone have any luck just getting it shipped rather than having DTV come out? If so how??


----------



## wahooq

could happen but not suposed to. Need to see your hardware setup, cant rely on the billing system.


----------



## Shades228

They cannot be ordered as drop shipped.


----------



## chrisexv6

Wow, shot down twice so far!

Been a customer since 2002, out of contract, never late on a bill (Im not on AutoPay), havent gotten a subsidized order in 3 or 4 years, and am willing to re-up for another 2.

Best I got was 199 + installation.

I really cant believe they dont automatically treat existing customers that are out of contract like new customers if we are willing to sign up for another 2 years.


----------



## wco81

chrisexv6 said:


> Wow, shot down twice so far!
> 
> Been a customer since 2002, out of contract, never late on a bill (Im not on AutoPay), havent gotten a subsidized order in 3 or 4 years, and am willing to re-up for another 2.
> 
> Best I got was 199 + installation.
> 
> I really cant believe they dont automatically treat existing customers that are out of contract like new customers if we are willing to sign up for another 2 years.


Me too. I'm pricing out D* and Comcast plans.


----------



## Bartman94

nsykes; I'm assuming you already have a SWiM system setup correct?


----------



## tekie99

Got my HR34 installed on Monday this week.. one thing I remember (I think) from the first new customer orders/installs a couple months ago was the egg shaped remote people were getting shipped separately when they ordered an HR34... my HR34 was a bare bones, no cables, remote, ect... just box and power.

Is everyone else getting this? or are people getting a remote with the box? and is it the standard remote or a newer remote?


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

tekie99 said:


> Got my HR34 installed on Monday this week.. one thing I remember (I think) from the first new customer orders/installs a couple months ago was the egg shaped remote people were getting shipped separately when they ordered an HR34... my HR34 was a bare bones, no cables, remote, ect... just box and power.
> 
> Is everyone else getting this? or are people getting a remote with the box? and is it the standard remote or a newer remote?


The HR34 should, at minimum, come with a standard RC65R or RC65RX remote. I don't believe you get the RC70X remote unless you activate an RVU client.


----------



## jpray72

tekie99 said:


> Got my HR34 installed on Monday this week.. one thing I remember (I think) from the first new customer orders/installs a couple months ago was the egg shaped remote people were getting shipped separately when they ordered an HR34... my HR34 was a bare bones, no cables, remote, ect... just box and power.
> 
> Is everyone else getting this? or are people getting a remote with the box? and is it the standard remote or a newer remote?


HR34 came in a box by itself brought by installer. We ask him for an RF remote instead of the IR one and he went out to the truck and brought one in. It was a standard RF remote not the new kind.


----------



## RunnerFL

tekie99 said:


> Got my HR34 installed on Monday this week.. one thing I remember (I think) from the first new customer orders/installs a couple months ago was the egg shaped remote people were getting shipped separately when they ordered an HR34... my HR34 was a bare bones, no cables, remote, ect... just box and power.
> 
> Is everyone else getting this? or are people getting a remote with the box? and is it the standard remote or a newer remote?


Had mine installed today, no remote in the box at all. Just HR34 and power.


----------



## Robotpedlr

Just ordered by HR34 for $148 ($149 + $49 install - $50 credit on bill) plus they gave me 6 months of showtime free. I tried for $99, but after a couple of attemps I figured $148 and showtime as a good deal.

I have two HR24's now and am replacing one with the HR34.

PS - customer since 7/2010 with 5 months left on my contract.


----------



## Smidgerine

Wow, I'm glad I saw this thread. It's going to soon be March Madness and I need the HR34 for that. I guess I'll be calling this weekend. 

I have a SWM 16 and DECA installed. Do I need anything else? Seems like I can't get out of the install fee even though I had to install the SWM16 for the last techs.


----------



## chrisexv6

Got them down to 399 - 250 credit with the installation fee waived. So 149 + CTs crazy taxes, installed.

Appt. is for next Wed. Currently have a non-SWiM setup but hopefully it will be a non-eventful install.


----------



## Phil T

I also did not see a remote in the box. I asked about a RF remote and they went to the truck and brought me a RC65RX. When the installer left I immediately noticed no MRV and no internet. I did a reset which downloaded new software and then went into network setup. I manually configured my static IP and other settings and both MRV and Internet worked immediately.


----------



## RunnerFL

Did anyone else that ordered an HR34 have to get whole-home removed in order for them to place the order? When I ordered Monday that's what they swore they had to do in order to place the HR34 order on my account. Now after install they can't seem to get whole-home turned back on.


----------



## chrisexv6

Phil T said:


> I also did not see a remote in the box. I asked about a RF remote and they went to the truck and brought me a RC65RX. When the installer left I immediately noticed no MRV and no internet. I did a reset which downloaded new software and then went into network setup. I manually configured my static IP and other settings and both MRV and Internet worked immediately.


Funny thing is the PDF file that Directv put out for the HR34 actually says "Remote is NOT included". Im guessing they assume most are using this as a server? Doesnt seem to be a big deal though, since the installers are just handing out remotes (Im sure they have a ton of them on the truck!) I would use the remote for my HR21 but I eventually want to disable that so I need to send it all back to D*.

As far as disabling Whole Home to order, they did not do that to mine, and my whole home DVR status is still intact according to my account view on directv.com


----------



## LoopinFool

RunnerFL said:


> Did anyone else that ordered an HR34 have to get whole-home removed in order for them to place the order? When I ordered Monday that's what they swore they had to do in order to place the HR34 order on my account. Now after install they can't seem to get whole-home turned back on.


I never had whole-home so they didn't have to do that.

What _did_ happen was that for some reason it got entered as an install with one RVU television client. The bad news is that the RVU feature is $6/mo. I noticed it when I went online and double-checked all my account features last night after the install.

I only have one TV and the HR34 is hooked to it directly, so I called in to have RVU removed from the account. It took them a very long time to figure out how to remove the extra TV. Perhaps it's not a "supported configuration", but they did eventually sort it out. The RVU option no longer even shows up on the web page, probably because customers can't activate it themselves.

- LoopinFool


----------



## wco81

No remote?

And they want $399 for this, a leased unit?


----------



## huskerhead

wco81 said:


> No remote?
> 
> And they want $399 for this, a leased unit?


I was told the remote I had (RC65RB) was better than what he had on his truck so he told me to re-use my current one.


----------



## jpray72

From what the tech told me remotes don't come in any of the receiver boxes they get any more. They have to get them seperate at their warehouse. Says he is always forgeting to bring them in from his truck because of that.


----------



## dwneylonsr

RunnerFL said:


> Did anyone else that ordered an HR34 have to get whole-home removed in order for them to place the order? When I ordered Monday that's what they swore they had to do in order to place the HR34 order on my account. Now after install they can't seem to get whole-home turned back on.


No, they're just adding the HR34 to my current Whole Home.


----------



## RunnerFL

dwneylonsr said:


> No, they're just adding the HR34 to my current Whole Home.


They told me it "isn't that easy". I know I got lied to, several times today. I'm waiting on a promised call back that was promised to me over 4 hours ago. I'm getting angrier as the moments go on.


----------



## matthpd195

Just had my HR34 installed. Needed SWM 16 upgrade. The tech couldn't figure out how to install the CCK & he installed the deca broadband adaptor on my HR20-100 backwards! No lights on it at all. 

Thankfully after he left I figured it out and it's now working correctly, But he didn't leave me a broadband adaptor for my second HR20-700. Will directv just send me one of those if I call & ask?


----------



## Shades228

matthpd195 said:


> Just had my HR34 installed. Needed SWM 16 upgrade. The tech couldn't figure out how to install the CCK & he installed the deca broadband adaptor on my HR20-100 backwards! No lights on it at all.
> 
> Thankfully after he left I figured it out and it's now working correctly, But he didn't leave me a broadband adaptor for my second HR20-700. Will directv just send me one of those if I call & ask?


With SWM you only need one and the rest will be connected through that one. Run the network test on each of your receivers.


----------



## matthpd195

Shades228 said:


> With SWM you only need one and the rest will be connected through that one. Run the network test on each of your receivers.


Am I wrong in my thinking that my HR20-700 doesn't have DECA built in? So I would need the converter to split to the SWM port & then to the ethernet port on that receiver?

Currently my HR34 & HR20-100 are internet connected, but not the HR20-700.

Thanks,


----------



## RunnerFL

RunnerFL said:


> They told me it "isn't that easy". I know I got lied to, several times today. I'm waiting on a promised call back that was promised to me over 4 hours ago. I'm getting angrier as the moments go on.


I finally decided to just call back and man am I glad I did! I talked to an amazing woman who not only listened to what I was trying to say she spent the time digging and found the problem. They de-activated whole home and set my account as "RVU Only" and when that's set you can't turn whole-home on, and it charges you more too. She turned that off and got me all set up!

There are some good CSRs, you just have to keep trying I guess. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

matthpd195 said:


> Am I wrong in my thinking that my HR20-700 doesn't have DECA built in? So I would need the converter to split to the SWM port & then to the ethernet port on that receiver?
> 
> Currently my HR34 & HR20-100 are internet connected, but not the HR20-700.
> 
> Thanks,


You are correct, the HR20-700 does not have built in DECA. You need a DECA box to hook it up to your DECA Cloud.


----------



## Shades228

There should not be a line item on an order for Whole Home Media Center Installation ($49) unless you have an RVU TV being installed as a second location. 

If this happens then it was ordered wrong and you'll have an additional $6 fee per month for an RVU client on your bill.


----------



## matthpd195

RunnerFL said:


> You are correct, the HR20-700 does not have built in DECA. You need a DECA box to hook it up to your DECA Cloud.


OK thanks, I'll call DirecTV and see if they will ship me one.


----------



## Shades228

matthpd195 said:


> Am I wrong in my thinking that my HR20-700 doesn't have DECA built in? So I would need the converter to split to the SWM port & then to the ethernet port on that receiver?
> 
> Currently my HR34 & HR20-100 are internet connected, but not the HR20-700.
> 
> Thanks,





RunnerFL said:


> You are correct, the HR20-700 does not have built in DECA. You need a DECA box to hook it up to your DECA Cloud.


Runner is correct you would have to have a DECA unit on the HR20 however if he had installed a SWM you should have this anyways or you'll start getting some errors with whole home active on the account. If you don't have a DECA call up DIRECTV and they can send someone back out for not installing everything.


----------



## RunnerFL

Shades228 said:


> There should not be a line item on an order for Whole Home Media Center Installation ($49) unless you have an RVU TV being installed as a second location.
> 
> If this happens then it was ordered wrong and you'll have an additional $6 fee per month for an RVU client on your bill.


That's exactly what happened on my order.


----------



## matthpd195

Shades228 said:


> Runner is correct you would have to have a DECA unit on the HR20 however if he had installed a SWM you should have this anyways or you'll start getting some errors with whole home active on the account. If you don't have a DECA call up DIRECTV and they can send someone back out for not installing everything.


Prior to today's install I did not have SWM, just a legacy 6 way multiswitch.

I added the HR34 to my setup so I needed to SWM16 upgrade, so I think I'll be ok if DirecTV can send me the Deca adaptor for my second HR20.


----------



## Shades228

RunnerFL said:


> That's exactly what happened on my order.


If you didn't have an RVU TV then you paid for an installation you shouldn't have (Assuming it wasn't credited to being with).


----------



## matthpd195

RunnerFL said:


> That's exactly what happened on my order.


This happened on my order also, I have no RVU clients just the two HR20's & the HR34.

So hopefully I can get a credit for the second 49 install fee I paid!


----------



## Shades228

matthpd195 said:


> This happened on my order also, I have no RVU clients just the two HR20's & the HR34.
> 
> So hopefully I can get a credit for the second 49 install fee I paid!


Make sure it's the same fee that I posted not just an Installation Fee. There is a valid fee of $49 for installation that is applied to orders as well.


----------



## nsykes

"Bartman94" said:


> nsykes; I'm assuming you already have a SWiM system setup correct?


Yes I do. I currently have 2 HR24's DECA connected using CCK. I have a SWM8 as well. Should be plug and play.


----------



## matthpd195

Here's a screenshot of my order. It looks to me like I was charged 2x$49 for install with 1 $49 install credit.


----------



## Shades228

Before a firestorm starts here's the highlighted fee in the picture is for an RVU client. The other fee is for regular installation of the order. If you did not have a second location setup with an RVU client then you should not be charged this fee.


----------



## Shades228

matthpd195 said:


> Here's a screenshot of my order. It looks to me like I was charged 2x$49 for install with 1 $49 install credit.


They credited back the RVU installation fee.


----------



## matthpd195

Shades228 said:


> They credited back the RVU installation fee.


Ok, thanks. I'll at least be calling to get the $6 RVU client fee removed that I don't have & to have them ship me another deca broadband adapter.

THanks for all your help!


----------



## Shades228

matthpd195 said:


> Ok, thanks. I'll at least be calling to get the $6 RVU client fee removed that I don't have & to have them ship me another deca broadband adapter.
> 
> THanks for all your help!


Be patient it's a new process and I doubt many people have even see the fees for RVU yet alone enabled or disabled them. You might want to tell them that your order was seup with an RVU install which was wrong but you just need to have the DIRECTV Home Media Center service removed. This might help.


----------



## LoopinFool

Shades228 said:


> They credited back the RVU installation fee.


That exact same thing happened on my order. When the original CSR noticed the "duplicate" $49 install fee, she did a sales credit for that one, but not the main install fee.
But clearly, the computer created the wrong type of install for my setup and that created a bunch of other issues.

All is correct now (I think), but I spoke with a *lot* of D* personnel yesterday!

- LoopinFool


----------



## RunnerFL

matthpd195 said:


> This happened on my order also, I have no RVU clients just the two HR20's & the HR34.
> 
> So hopefully I can get a credit for the second 49 install fee I paid!


I got the credit, you should too.


----------



## Shades228

RunnerFL said:


> I got the credit, you should too.


They credited his at the time of the order.


----------



## LoopinFool

Shades228 said:


> They credited his at the time of the order.


True. And for some reason his CCK order came through as "Free". Most of us seem to have had it show up as $99 and they've also been issuing sales credits to offset that.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Shades228

LoopinFool said:


> True. And for some reason his CCK order came through as "Free". Most of us seem to have had it show up as $99 and they've also been issuing sales credits to offset that.
> 
> - LoopinFool


Not all accounts are eligible for the same promotions. There was some confusion and other factors that caused people to get offers they may not have been qualified for.


----------



## chrisexv6

matthpd195 said:


> Just had my HR34 installed. Needed SWM 16 upgrade. The tech couldn't figure out how to install the CCK & he installed the deca broadband adaptor on my HR20-100 backwards! No lights on it at all.
> 
> Thankfully after he left I figured it out and it's now working correctly, But he didn't leave me a broadband adaptor for my second HR20-700. Will directv just send me one of those if I call & ask?


Im going to be in the same boat come Wed. HR34 going in....I have no SWiM setup currently, and will end up with 11 active tuners after the '34 goes in.

I assume they will swap out the LNB on my 5 sat slimline dish.....what about DECA? I have 2 HR20s and 1 HR21....I think they *all* need DECA adapters, no?


----------



## WestDC

Deca adapters yes!


----------



## chrisexv6

WestDC said:


> Deca adapters yes!


Hope the installer has everything he needs on the truck! 16 port SWiM, 3 DECA adapters and some splitters....and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## matthpd195

RunnerFL said:


> I got the credit, you should too.


No other credit available for me apparently. They were going to have to roll another truck for the broadband adapter the first tech didn't install. I declined, don't really want to wait around for another appointment & they would not mail it to me for some reason. No biggie I guess, I deal with it for the time being.

I also couldn't get the RVU fee removed from my account, the rep said RVU count was set to 0, so I shouldn't be charge. I'll make sure to keep an eye on my bill though....

I am still completely happy with the deal i received on the HR34, so far it seems like an awesome box!


----------



## Shades228

matthpd195 said:


> No other credit available for me apparently. They were going to have to roll another truck for the broadband adapter the first tech didn't install. I declined, don't really want to wait around for another appointment & they would not mail it to me for some reason. No biggie I guess, I deal with it for the time being.
> 
> I also couldn't get the RVU fee removed from my account, the rep said RVU count was set to 0, so I shouldn't be charge. I'll make sure to keep an eye on my bill though....
> 
> I am still completely happy with the deal i received on the HR34, so far it seems like an awesome box!


You can go online and look at your recent transactions to see if any fees were added when they activated the receiver.


----------



## matthpd195

This is what I'm seeing on my account. I have a feeling I'll be calling back.


----------



## nsykes

"nsykes" said:


> I called to inquire and was offered it for $99 plus $49 install. The representative didn't know how to remove the installation which I don't need as equipment wise I am just ready to swap out an old hr24. She also offered to waive the install fee. Anyone have any luck just getting it shipped rather than having DTV come out? If so how??


After a long day on the phones with multiple people DTV came through. Basically the quote I was given last night was notated in my account because systems were down and the order couldn't be placed.

Called early this morning to finish it and was basically told I was given an incorrect price & there was no way they could do it. After a back and forth with supervisors and multiple calls they were able to give me very close to what was notated last night.

HMC for $99. Install for $49. CCK was credited. Install is on Sunday.

Pretty excited for the new setup. When done I will have the HMC and 2 HR24's. They noted on the order to bring the SWM16  Thanks DTV!


----------



## wco81

AFter two unsuccessful efforts on the phone to get good HR34 pricing, I wrote an email to Direct TV and they said they will assign to a specialist for "special handling." I guess I'm suppose to call back in and see if they have something annotated on my account, because they say they can't handle it in email and referred to the 800 number.

But now, after researching options, I may not be so eager to sign up for another 2-year commitment. Ceton showed a prototype 6-tuner DVR with what is expected to be cheap media extender (it's based on Windows 7 Embedded platform). So while I like D* TV service and PQ, if I went to Comcast, I could vastly upgrade my broadband over my Uverse for less than what I pay D* and Uverse now.

Plus, I want to see what Apple offers with their TV product. All kinds of rumors and supposedly due this year. I'm kind of skeptical they'd have any special content deals but maybe not be locked into anything for the next two years when there are some interesting alternatives about.

All because D* has this inconsistent policies about how then handle equipment upgrades for existing customers. SOme of the people posting on this thread are getting deals despite being customers for less than half the time I've been a customer. One said he was still under contract!


----------



## chrisexv6

wco81 said:


> .....
> All because D* has this inconsistent policies about how then handle equipment upgrades for existing customers. SOme of the people posting on this thread are getting deals despite being customers for less than half the time I've been a customer. One said he was still under contract!


Its completely frustrating, I agree! It was actually my THIRD try that yielded what i wanted.

Im not sure if it was just the CSR I landed on, or my approach that third time...."I can go onto your website to sign up as a new customer, and Ill get that HR34 for 99.00 + 0 installation.....Im not asking for that exact deal, but after being a customer for 10 years I would hope you could get close"

I ended up getting the HR34 for 399 - 250 credit and the installation fee was waived, so 149 (+outrageous taxes) like most other people in this thread.

It will be interesting see if there are attempted hidden costs when the tech shows up and needs to give me a 16 port SWiM setup and a bunch of DECA parts.


----------



## sigma1914

wco81 said:


> ...
> 
> But now, after researching options, I may not be so eager to sign up for another 2-year commitment. Ceton showed a prototype 6-tuner DVR with what is expected to be cheap media extender (it's based on Windows 7 Embedded platform). So while I like D* TV service and PQ, if I went to Comcast, I could vastly upgrade my broadband over my Uverse for less than what I pay D* and Uverse now.
> 
> ...


You're wanting a cheap deal on a HR34, but you're willing to buy a Centon DVR? :lol: The extenders are "affordable," but I bet the DVR will easily cost $650+. The 4 tuner PC card costs $300 and that's just a card!


----------



## wco81

Well I could re-sell it. 

Plus the monthly charges would be much less than what I'm paying for D* and broadband. There would not be any kind of monthly fees for DVR service, since the guide data is free. Plus supposedly WMC UI is faster than other DVRs, especially changing channels.


----------



## sigma1914

wco81 said:


> Well I could re-sell it.
> 
> Plus the monthly charges would be much less than what I'm paying for D* and broadband. There would not be any kind of monthly fees for DVR service, since the guide data is free. Plus supposedly WMC UI is faster than other DVRs, especially changing channels.


You can get an owned HR34 if you PM JerryK for information.


----------



## wco81

sigma1914 said:


> You can get an owned HR34 if you PM JerryK for information.


I may look into that. Would that mean I wouldn't have to pay any mirroring fee for that unit?

I need SWiM installed though and also, if I activated the HR34 that I owned, I would still be committing for 2 years, right?


----------



## spartanstew

wco81 said:


> I may look into that. Would that mean I wouldn't have to pay any mirroring fee for that unit?
> 
> I need SWiM installed though and also, if I activated the HR34 that I owned, I would still be committing for 2 years, right?


You still have to pay a monthly fee, regardless of whether or not it's owned.

No commitment for activating and owned receiver.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

wco81 said:


> I may look into that. *Would that mean I wouldn't have to pay any mirroring fee for that unit?
> *
> I need SWiM installed though and also,* if I activated the HR34 that I owned, I would still be committing for 2 years, right*?


No, you still have to pay mirroring fee.

Yes, SWiM is necessary.

No commitment for owned.


----------



## j4quattro

Almost had my HR34 today. Installer called and no HR34 till Tuesday. Called D and got 1 month free Showtime for the inconvenience. Can't complain my HR34 is only costing $99. Looking forward to it. I hope Tuesday works out.


----------



## mikegold

Got my HR34 on Thursday. Installers showed up early, replaced SwM LNB with regular LNB, installed SwM 16, new power inserter, replaced old ethernet DECA with new broadband DECA.

So far, so good!


----------



## HDJulie

Shades228 said:


> Be patient it's a new process and I doubt many people have even see the fees for RVU yet alone enabled or disabled them. You might want to tell them that your order was seup with an RVU install which was wrong but you just need to have the DIRECTV Home Media Center service removed. This might help.


I'm having a hard time getting this charge removed from my account. I've gone through 2 regular CSR' -- one of whom insisted that the Home Media Center charge is required for anyone to have an HR34 regardless of whether you have an RVU client or not. I finally got frustrated & called back & did the cancel twice to get to retention. I explained the situation & he said that he understood what I was saying & that he could not tell me for sure that the charge is not required whether even if you don't have an RVU client. He did say that the installer did remove the line item for an RVU install & now the CSR has me on hold while he does more research.

For anyone who has ordered an HR34 -- double check your order & double check your fees afterwards. I'll post the result of this call when it is finished.

Ok -- after 30 minutes of time, the retention CSR was able to remove the RVU from my account. He had me verify that all of my receivers still worked before we finished the call. He was very nice & patient & I made it a point to stay very nice & patient as well, even to the previous CSR's who did not understand the situation. I'm glad my account is now back to normal .


----------



## NR4P

sigma1914 said:


> You can get an owned HR34 if you PM JerryK for information.


I looked into this some time ago. So to clear up the mystery.

That dealer wants $549. So decide if its worth avoiding a commitment for that if people are getting these for $99 to $199 leased. Either way the monthly is the same.

BTW the dealer was not able to disclose any RID ahead of time to verify with the Access Card Dept. So it would be helpful to get more references on this before jumping in.

Not saying he does or doesn't have an owned unit but it is expensive and would like to see some more folks verifying this if one has to spend $549.


----------



## sigma1914

NR4P said:


> I looked into this some time ago. So to clear up the mystery.
> 
> That dealer wants $549. So decide if its worth avoiding a commitment for that if people are getting these for $99 to $199 leased. Either way the monthly is the same.
> 
> BTW the dealer was not able to disclose any RID ahead of time to verify with the Access Card Dept. So it would be helpful to get more references on this before jumping in.
> 
> Not saying he does or doesn't have an owned unit but it is expensive and would like to see some more folks verifying this if one has to spend $549.


Yeah it's some very shady dealer workings. I'll PM you.


----------



## Shades228

NR4P said:


> I looked into this some time ago. So to clear up the mystery.
> 
> That dealer wants $549. So decide if its worth avoiding a commitment for that if people are getting these for $99 to $199 leased. Either way the monthly is the same.
> 
> BTW the dealer was not able to disclose any RID ahead of time to verify with the Access Card Dept. So it would be helpful to get more references on this before jumping in.
> 
> Not saying he does or doesn't have an owned unit but it is expensive and would like to see some more folks verifying this if one has to spend $549.





sigma1914 said:


> Yeah it's some very shady dealer workings. I'll PM you.


There have been some policy changes in regards to accounts that used to convert receivers to owned automatically. It's possible that going forward a receiver received from one of these accounts may be refused to be activated. So buyer beware on this.

You could call up and see if there is a purchase price for the HR34 through DIRECTV.

There is not a purchase option throught DIRECTV for this receiver.


----------



## Doom878

Why would they remove whole home if they require you to have it for an hr34? They thought he was running rvu?


----------



## trh

Doom878 said:


> Why would they remove whole home if they require you to have it for an hr34? *They thought he was running rvu?*


Yes.



RunnerFL said:


> They de-activated whole home and set my account as "RVU Only" and when that's set you can't turn whole-home on, and it charges you more too. She turned that off and got me all set up!


----------



## Bill Van

I'm writing a review on DirecTV's HR34 and would like to see a spec sheet. I noticed the First Look review here was locked down. Does anyone know where I can find more info to help with my review? Sorry if I should be on another tread.


----------



## trh

A simple Google search for "HMC HR34 specifications" came up with *this link*.


----------



## nsykes

"nsykes" said:


> After a long day on the phones with multiple people DTV came through. Basically the quote I was given last night was notated in my account because systems were down and the order couldn't be placed.
> 
> Called early this morning to finish it and was basically told I was given an incorrect price & there was no way they could do it. After a back and forth with supervisors and multiple calls they were able to give me very close to what was notated last night.
> 
> HMC for $99. Install for $49. CCK was credited. Install is on Sunday.
> 
> Pretty excited for the new setup. When done I will have the HMC and 2 HR24's. They noted on the order to bring the SWM16  Thanks DTV!


Installer calls at 8am (supposed to come between noon and 4) says he can't find a HR34 in the whole state of AZ. Says he has already installed about 15 of them. Has to re-schedule the install for when he gets the equipment. You think they would know this when they schedule stuff?? Kind of bummed. Was really looking forward to playing with my new toy today


----------



## ndole

nsykes said:


> Installer calls at 8am (supposed to come between noon and 4) says he can't find a HR34 in the whole state of AZ. Says he has already installed about 15 of them. Has to re-schedule the install for when he gets the equipment. *You think they would know this when they schedule stuff??* Kind of bummed. Was really looking forward to playing with my new toy today


No. Completely separate entities in play there.


----------



## Bartman94

In my area (Dallas, TX) I was one of the first to order an HR34 the day of it was made available to existing customers (February 9). My install was 2 fays later on Saturday, February 11. The installer told me I was very fortunate that I ordered an HR34 when I did as his warehouse was out of them as of February 11 and on top of that they were also completely out of the SWiM16 modules needed to run the HR34. Said a lot of customers were upset like yourself having to reschedule and wait for back-ordered equipment. You'll just have to be patient even though I know how much that sucks - LOL


----------



## inkahauts

I have a feeling that supply is going to get real tight on these things real fast now. And they haven't even started advertising it yet... ( on tv. I don't count their website in this.)


----------



## Phil T

My installers (I had 2) told me on Tuesday that the HR34 I got was suppose to go to an employee, but now he would have to wait. They also said that had no HR24's that all they were getting was referb 21,22. & 23's.


----------



## Mr. Tact

I'm planning on switching over to DTV, in part to get the HR-34. I've been a ReplayTV guy for many years, and I'm finally ready to make the leap to HD. So anyway, I actually read all 23 pages of posts to this topic tonight. And yet, I still have a question.

Assuming I have 8 or fewer tuners, and hence only need a SWM-8, not a SWM-16 -- what are the pros and cons for having SWM LNB vs having the SWM device somewhere "down the line"?


----------



## dpeters11

What are the chances you may go over 8 tuners in the future and self install? Directv will only install the SWM LNB.


----------



## tsbrady1

Had my install yesterday, replaced 2 HR20-700's with an HR-34 and an H25, install was outstanding, the best D* tech I have ever had, he even tweeked the dish in a cold steady rain. He told me that I got the last HR-34 they had (Mastec in Gwinnett Co, Ga) and also said that home networking was wildly popular and they were running out of supplies particularly Deca's, he said he had no idea when they would get more HR-34's in, he said it may be awhile. Very happy so far!


----------



## sturub

long time customer -$199 plu 49 installed..goes in next friday


----------



## Bofurley

What is RVU?
I plan on calling today to see what I can get for yore HR34. 
My commitment is up June this year.
Thanks


----------



## Mr. Tact

Bofurley said:


> What is RVU? Thanks


Remote Viewing Unit (At least that's what I've always read it as)


----------



## Mr. Tact

dpeters11 said:


> What are the chances you may go over 8 tuners in the future and self install? Directv will only install the SWM LNB.


Interesting. If anything I was actually concerned the SWM LNBs would be difficult to get. I was guessing they were a "better" solution and hence less available or had an upgrade charge. Likelihood of more than 8 tuners is low, I've been "struggling" along with only two Replays for a while now -- so, the 5 tuner HR-34 should be satisfactory.

I have to admit though, just considering the question has me wondering if I should get two HR-34s just for kicks and giggles. :hurah:


----------



## dpeters11

If your order takes you to 8 tuners or less, you'll get the SWM LNB. If the order takes you over that, you get a standard LNB and a SWM16.


----------



## Mr. Tact

Alright, thanks.

BTW -- When I click on the the link in your signature "My Setup" -- I get an error page telling me I "do not have permission to access this page." Is that actually a problem with my privileges or a problem with the link? 

(I would have PM'd this to you, but I don't have enough posts to PM yet.)


----------



## wco81

Hmm, after emailing D* about not getting good pricing, they emailed back and said they have to offer good deals to acquire new customers. However, they said "tenured" customers can accrue "more discounted and free promotional offers than a new customer."

So they invite me to call a special number with a PIN code to find out what they could offer me.

Of course, I had pointed out I could save money by switching to Dish or Comcast.

But like I said, this may not be the time to commit to 2-years, with some potentially interesting products due out later this year.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mr. Tact said:


> Remote Viewing Unit (At least that's what I've always read it as)


Actually it doesn't stand for anything and is pronounced "R-view."

It's the technology that will eventually allow the HR34 to supply programming to TVs without any external box.


----------



## MrD1sturbed

Getting my HR34 installed as we speak. Tech needed to swap out my SWM8 for a 16, everything else was a simple receiver swap. So far so good.


----------



## spartanstew

Mr. Tact said:


> Alright, thanks.
> 
> BTW -- When I click on the the link in your signature "My Setup" -- I get an error page telling me I "do not have permission to access this page." Is that actually a problem with my privileges or a problem with the link?
> 
> (I would have PM'd this to you, but I don't have enough posts to PM yet.)


It's permissions.

In order to see posts in the Cutting Edge forum (where his set up is located), you have to agree to the terms of that area.


----------



## inkahauts

"Mr. Tact" said:


> Interesting. If anything I was actually concerned the SWM LNBs would be difficult to get. I was guessing they were a "better" solution and hence less available or had an upgrade charge. Likelihood of more than 8 tuners is low, I've been "struggling" along with only two Replays for a while now -- so, the 5 tuner HR-34 should be satisfactory.
> 
> I have to admit though, just considering the question has me wondering if I should get two HR-34s just for kicks and giggles. :hurah:


But as was also mentioned, if you Never do self installs, don't worry about it. If you get one hr34 now and add a second simetime int he future, they will upgrade the swim wi the additional unit, as needed.


----------



## drew64

Well got my hr34 installed today. Installer was good. Basically just had to switch lbn on dish then connect receiver. He did hook up the cinema kit but did not need to have it. Miss the HD guide but like the recording of 5 shows at once and pip. Wish there was a way to set which dvr to record to but don't see that option. Just waiting for all GUide data to update so can set my to do list up again


----------



## Shades228

inkahauts said:


> But as was also mentioned, if you Never do self installs, don't worry about it. If you get one hr34 now and add a second simetime int he future, they will upgrade the swim wi the additional unit, as needed.


You can only have 1 leased HR34 on the account through DIRECTV.


----------



## alirelan720

Shades228 said:


> You can only have 1 leased HR34 on the account through DIRECTV.


Why would you only be able to have one on an account?


----------



## dpeters11

It's not that, DirecTV won't let you get a second one from them. You'd have to get it from someone else. I believe there are already one or two people here with two.


----------



## alirelan720

nsykes said:


> Installer calls at 8am (supposed to come between noon and 4) says he can't find a HR34 in the whole state of AZ. Says he has already installed about 15 of them. Has to re-schedule the install for when he gets the equipment. You think they would know this when they schedule stuff?? Kind of bummed. Was really looking forward to playing with my new toy today


Directv has no information on what receivers are in the warehouse closest to your technician, no way to know if an hr-34 is not available or not, that would have to be the technicians fault. He should have called a lot sooner than that.


----------



## alirelan720

dpeters11 said:


> It's not that, DirecTV won't let you get a second one from them. You'd have to get it from someone else. I believe there are already one or two people here with two.


With it being so new, I would imagine there being some kind of restrictions but I can' imagine they would not allow more than 1.


----------



## wahooq

yep only one per account and no way to legally own one at this time


----------



## Shades228

wahooq said:


> yep only one per account and no way to legally own one at this time


This is not entirely accurate.


----------



## wahooq

yeah it is pretty much untill later in the year


----------



## Shades228

wahooq said:


> yeah it is pretty much untill later in the year


Respectfully this statement is not true. There is not a time frame that would change the statement's validity either. There are already owned receivers out there that are ok to own which could be sold or transfered without issue. There are people on this site with owned HR34's that could do this, not including Jerry K, without any issue.

Perhaps you meant that existing/new customers now do not have an authorized way to order a NIB owned HR34.


----------



## wahooq

Respectfully it is true but as we all know there are more than one way to skin a cat if you want to pm me ill tell you where to find to correct info


----------



## Jerry_K

Shades228 said:


> Respectfully this statement is not true. There is not a time frame that would change the statement's validity either. There are already owned receivers out there that are ok to own which could be sold or transfered without issue. There are people on this site with owned HR34's that could do this, not including Jerry K, without any issue.
> 
> Perhaps you meant that existing/new customers now do not have an authorized way to order a NIB owned HR34.


Now that is funny right there.


----------



## inkahauts

"wahooq" said:


> Respectfully it is true but as we all know there are more than one way to skin a cat if you want to pm me ill tell you where to find to correct info


People have legally owned hr34 units that can be transferred to other accounts right now. That is a fact. No need to skin a cat. I won't say there is many of them though, because there is not, but I do know some of the people with them...


----------



## DaaQ

alirelan720 said:


> Directv has no information on what receivers are in the warehouse closest to your technician, no way to know if an hr-34 is not available or not, that would have to be the technicians fault. He should have called a lot sooner than that.


This would NOT be the technicians fault. FYI the tech does not know who's home they are going to or what equipment will be needed until that morning. So 8 am is about as early as its gonna get for a phone call. Unless you want them to call you after midnight in some areas or after 3 am in others depending on what system scheduler they are on. But I dont know of any that will wake up just to check the route in the middle of the night.


----------



## njfoses

Is anybody enjoying their hr34 trouble free? The "issues" thread is loaded with boxes freezing, mrv not working properly etc. Not being able to watch recorded shows from other boxes reliably is a deal breaker for me right now. Seems like a wait and see approach might be best here.


----------



## huskerhead

njfoses said:


> Is anybody enjoying their hr34 trouble free? The "issues" thread is loaded with boxes freezing, mrv not working properly etc. Not being able to watch recorded shows from other boxes reliably is a deal breaker for me right now. Seems like a wait and see approach might be best here.


Not too happy with mine yet (had it installed Friday and have made two calls to Directv already) but hear the update will address many issues. I'm willing to wait out the bugs since they installed the 34 and another HR-24 for $99 total and free installation.


----------



## Bill Van

Thanks trh for the info. DirecTV added a page on their website for the HMC HD DVR and Dishbuys website is being helpful too. Btw Swanni at TV Predictions has a story today mentioning DBS Talk and user Satellite Radar, "Will DirecTV add two more HD channels soon? Is there a way to change my user name from all caps. If so please let me know.


----------



## bosoxfan

"njfoses" said:


> Is anybody enjoying their hr34 trouble free? The "issues" thread is loaded with boxes freezing, mrv not working properly etc. Not being able to watch recorded shows from other boxes reliably is a deal breaker for me right now. Seems like a wait and see approach might be best here.


I am loving mine. I just wish the HD GUI would hurry up an get finalized for the 34. No problems with freezing up, no problems with MRV (we watch the shows off our HR22 via the 34). Whatever the issues, rest assured D*tv will fix them with software updates.


----------



## bamahd

Do you have to own a 6000 series Samsung TV or don't you? I was told that you did so I gave it up. Was it a CSR attempting to get rid of me? I am willing to add another 2 years to my contract and pay big money for this receiver. Is it worth it? Does it do what DTV says it will do? Thanks to anyone that takes the time to reply to this.


----------



## alirelan720

DaaQ said:


> This would NOT be the technicians fault. FYI the tech does not know who's home they are going to or what equipment will be needed until that morning. So 8 am is about as early as its gonna get for a phone call. Unless you want them to call you after midnight in some areas or after 3 am in others depending on what system scheduler they are on. But I dont know of any that will wake up just to check the route in the middle of the night.


I worded that wrong, I tend to ramble. When an order is set up through a website or CSR they have no way of knowing if the equipment is available or not, they only know when a technician is available to do it.


----------



## RunnerFL

bamahd said:


> Do you have to own a 6000 series Samsung TV or don't you? I was told that you did so I gave it up. Was it a CSR attempting to get rid of me? I am willing to add another 2 years to my contract and pay big money for this receiver. Is it worth it? Does it do what DTV says it will do? Thanks to anyone that takes the time to reply to this.


No, you do not need a 6000 series Samsung for an HR34. The HR34 has an HDMI output just like all the rest of the units and can be used on any HDTV.

I had that argument with a CSR as well.


----------



## HDJulie

HDJulie said:


> I'm having a hard time getting this charge removed from my account. I've gone through 2 regular CSR' -- one of whom insisted that the Home Media Center charge is required for anyone to have an HR34 regardless of whether you have an RVU client or not. I finally got frustrated & called back & did the cancel twice to get to retention. I explained the situation & he said that he understood what I was saying & that he could not tell me for sure that the charge is not required whether even if you don't have an RVU client. He did say that the installer did remove the line item for an RVU install & now the CSR has me on hold while he does more research.
> 
> For anyone who has ordered an HR34 -- double check your order & double check your fees afterwards. I'll post the result of this call when it is finished.
> 
> Ok -- after 30 minutes of time, the retention CSR was able to remove the RVU from my account. He had me verify that all of my receivers still worked before we finished the call. He was very nice & patient & I made it a point to stay very nice & patient as well, even to the previous CSR's who did not understand the situation. I'm glad my account is now back to normal .


Quoting myself because I had an interesting call from DirecTV last night. The guy said he was calling because they wanted to confirm the number of receivers on my account versus the number of receivers that I have. He said your account says you have 5 receivers, I said yes, 4 DVR's and one regular receiver. He then says I show you have a home media center. I said, I have an HR34 DVR that has 5 tuners & is only hooked up to one TV. He said something about it being able to serve other TV's & I told him we used it strictly as a DVR & that it was replacing another DVR that I would be receiving a return box for. I got the impression that he didn't completely believe that I had no other TV hooked to the HR34.


----------



## rahlquist

Sheesh I been around the block a few times and this can all get confusing. 

So have gotten 2 flyers in the mail saying I can get whole home upgrade free. My account shows I am eligible for a free HDDVR on the Directv website. But the mailing of course it doesn't specify HR34 and some here say you only get HR20-24. Would love to have an HR34 but really dont want to lay out so much for it, and in my case I would havet to get more than just the receiver as I am on a SWIM 8 and have a HR20-100, HR22-100 and HR16-300 active and I wouldn't want to loose any of them in the process(except maybe the R16 if I were to get a HR34). We currently have an unsupported network in place but dont pay for the whole home service. 

Anyone got any suggestions or tips on how to best manage this upgrade?


----------



## bigtom

"rahlquist" said:


> Sheesh I been around the block a few times and this can all get confusing.
> 
> So have gotten 2 flyers in the mail saying I can get whole home upgrade free. My account shows I am eligible for a free HDDVR on the Directv website. But the mailing of course it doesn't specify HR34 and some here say you only get HR20-24. Would love to have an HR34 but really dont want to lay out so much for it, and in my case I would havet to get more than just the receiver as I am on a SWIM 8 and have a HR20-100, HR22-100 and HR16-300 active and I wouldn't want to loose any of them in the process(except maybe the R16 if I were to get a HR34). We currently have an unsupported network in place but dont pay for the whole home service.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions or tips on how to best manage this upgrade?


Just call and speak to a CSR for pricing. The HR34 is a Home Media Center rather than HDDVR, but special pricing may apply. The SWM upgrade would come with the standard professional installation.


----------



## dpeters11

DirecTV doesn't consider an HR34 to be an HD DVR, it's an HMC (Home media Center). This is a good thing as it allows a specific order. If you order an HR34 and the order shows up as an HMC, that's what you'll get. If the order says HD DVR, it could be a 20-24 and guaranteed not to be a 34.

You would need to go to a SWM16, and they would convert you to a supported DECA network.


----------



## chrisexv6

dpeters11 said:


> DirecTV doesn't consider an HR34 to be an HD DVR, it's an HMC (Home media Center). This is a good thing as it allows a specific order. If you order an HR34 and the order shows up as an HMC, that's what you'll get. If the order says HD DVR, it could be a 20-24 and guaranteed not to be a 34.
> 
> You would need to go to a SWM16, and they would convert you to a supported DECA network.


Question - if I already have a full ethernet network for my DVRs, will they convert ALL of them to DECA? Or just setup DECA so the HR34 will work? Should I "hide" the ethernet connections that I currently have so Ill get a more fully supported DECA network? (i.e. DECA adapters at each box, vs a DECA ethernet adapter for the whole network....or vice versa)


----------



## Jerry_K

njfoses said:


> Is anybody enjoying their hr34 trouble free? The "issues" thread is loaded with boxes freezing, mrv not working properly etc. Not being able to watch recorded shows from other boxes reliably is a deal breaker for me right now. Seems like a wait and see approach might be best here.


The 34 is no better or no worse than the HR24-500. Each has about five glitches a day. Neither comes close to the robustness I had with SD DirecTiVo.


----------



## rahlquist

Jerry_K said:


> The 34 is no better or no worse than the HR24-500. Each has about five glitches a day. Neither comes close to the robustness I had with SD DirecTiVo.


Hmm and how would you compare them to say a HR2x prior to HR24? Since Ive never owned a HR24 would like a point of reference.


----------



## trh

Jerry_K said:


> The 34 is no better or no worse than the HR24-500. Each has about five glitches a day. Neither comes close to the robustness I had with SD DirecTiVo.


Five glitches a day on a 24??? I don't think I had five glitches total in the last year with 5 DVRs and one receiver. I'd say there is something wrong with your setup or that 24.


----------



## dsw2112

trh said:


> Five glitches a day on a 24??? I don't think I had five glitches total in the last year with 5 DVRs and one receiver. I'd say there is something wrong with your setup or that 24.


I've had every DVR model except the HR20 and HR34. Over that span of time I haven't witnessed anything like that myself.

With my 4 current DVR's (including an HR24-500 I've had since release) I would be hard-pressed to find five glitches in a year as well. Although, I suppose the definition of "glitch" might lead to a better understanding of the problems the other poster is having.


----------



## fikuserectus

Jerry_K said:


> The 34 is no better or no worse than the HR24-500. Each has about five glitches a day. Neither comes close to the robustness I had with SD DirecTiVo.


5 glitches a day?!?! I have never experienced anything like that on my HR24. Your HR24 is defective, or something is wrong with your setup. Are you a Tivo fanboy?


----------



## chrisexv6

Really need a definition of "glitch".

Missed recordings? Havent had one of those in ages (and the last one I did have was NOT the DVRs fault....bad guide data)

Occasional pixelization? Sure. Maybe for a second or two, maybe once a month (and usually on my HR21 which Ive MRV-named "POS" for good reason). My HR20s are rock solid stable.

These D* boxes (even the "POS") are FAR and AWAY better than the alternatives around here (Uverse and Cablevision). They are one of the big reasons I stick with D* year in and year out. I had a SD DirecTivo forever ago........yes it was nice and no it had no quirks, but after watching my HR20s run all these years, I have to say they are 99% as stable as that DirecTivo was, and they have a whole lot more features and with the HD gui look a lot better too. On top of that, DirecTV seems a LOT more supportive about providing fixes, NOT deprecating models, etc.


----------



## dwcolvin

chrisexv6 said:


> Question - if I already have a full ethernet network for my DVRs, will they convert ALL of them to DECA? Or just setup DECA so the HR34 will work? Should I "hide" the ethernet connections that I currently have so Ill get a more fully supported DECA network? (i.e. DECA adapters at each box, vs a DECA ethernet adapter for the whole network....or vice versa)


They'll convert everything to DECA, and that will keep all the box to box communication off your Ethernet. It's a Good Thing.


----------



## dwcolvin

njfoses said:


> Is anybody enjoying their hr34 trouble free? The "issues" thread is loaded with boxes freezing, mrv not working properly etc. Not being able to watch recorded shows from other boxes reliably is a deal breaker for me right now. Seems like a wait and see approach might be best here.


Working fine for me. Frequent MRV, scheduled and impromptu recordings.


----------



## markrogo

My HR24s have the occasional 1 second pixelation or audio hiccup. But 5 glitches per day? Uh, no. They record everything they are asked to. 

Yesterday, we had a recording that was being very ornery with regard to trick play. I mention this because it was the first time I can recall that happening period.

We too use MRV all the time. Periodically, it requires a second "ask" of another box, but I wouldn't say that periodically = often. It's fairly rare.

Oh, I should add our HR34 is in. Installed today with a new SWM 16 and new LNB. He even "peaked" the dish because the HR34 was a bit picky about the system test (although it read identical to the HR24 on signal strength). DirecTV's new install method is excellent with the handhelds, the satellite pings of the boxes, etc. The whole experience was a new level of professionalism.


----------



## chrisexv6

dwcolvin said:


> They'll convert everything to DECA, and that will keep all the box to box communication off your Ethernet. It's a Good Thing.


Thats the thing, my ethernet powered HR2Xs work so well.....I cant see it being any better  but DECA has been around long enough I figure its pretty reliable by now


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> The 34 is no better or no worse than the HR24-500. Each has about five glitches a day. Neither comes close to the robustness I had with SD DirecTiVo.


What five glitches do you have a day on your hr24? I have that, and hr20s and hr21s and I don't have any glitches on any, and I have not seen anyone else say the hr24 has five glitches a day, so I have to bite and ask what your glitches are? And my TiVo wasn't as robust as my DirecTV units either...

With that said, I think there is no question the hr34 has some growing to do, because it's definitely not running as well as their other units based n all the issues I see people reporting, and a few bugs I have seen myself already.


----------



## wco81

Well I called a special number with a custom PIN to get special pricing and they offered me initially $199 plus $99 for install.

I said that wasn't good enough so they came back with $199 and I would need a CCK. The guy also said I can't use Whole Home DVR with my HR20 and HR22 and the HR34 I'd be getting. Whole Home DVR would only work with receivers, not DVRs.

I pointed out, HR34 requires Whole Home DVR but if I can't network with my DVR or DVRs, then there's no point in my getting HR34 and Whole Home DVR service in the first place.

I hung up and then emailed and they said I would be able to network with my DVRs but that I still need the CCK.

They didn't discuss additional fees per month or whether my installation would include installing SWiM and whatever was needed for Whole Home DVR/MRV. In fact, in the email they said I would need CCK since I do not have SWiM so I guess SWiM installation is NOT included.

I am going to pass on this offer. If I'm going to throw a couple of hundred dollars, I might as well see what the Ceton DVR is going to cost. At least with that or Tivo with Lifetime, whatever I spend, I'd be able to recoup some costs back by re-selling later.

I would definitely be saving several hundred dollars over the first 12 months and maybe even pay less after the first year on combined TV and Internet over what I'm paying now.

Dish also is offering a savings of several hundred dollars over 2 years with only $99 up front for 2 HD DVRs from them as well.

It must be the fact that I've never subscribed to Sunday Ticket, even though I've always subscribed to one or two premiums during my 10-years with D*.


----------



## chrisexv6

I dont quite understand the (usually incorrect) assumption about a customer requiring the CCK. I have a tech here right now installing my HR34 and he did that instead of connecting a DECA adapter to my router that was 10 feet away from the 16 port SWiM. It only hurts DirecTV to give me equipment that I dont need, and then have me complain about it if for some reason it didnt initialize correct, get a wireless signal, etc.

I saw he had a router going where the '34 was and asked why....then pointed him to the basement where my router is right near the SWiM.

They are still using the 4 wires that come in from my dish...I suppose I could have argued it should be connected right to the back of the dish and only use 1 of the 4 wires coming into my house, but I dont think its that big of a deal. I suppose if it ever came down to it they could fix it to be that way.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

chrisexv6 said:


> I dont quite understand the (usually incorrect) assumption about a customer requiring the CCK. I have a tech here right now installing my HR34 and he did that instead of connecting a DECA adapter to my router that was 10 feet away from the 16 port SWiM. It only hurts DirecTV to give me equipment that I dont need, and then have me complain about it if for some reason it didnt initialize correct, get a wireless signal, etc.
> 
> I saw he had a router going where the '34 was and asked why....then pointed him to the basement where my router is right near the SWiM.
> 
> They are still using the 4 wires that come in from my dish...*I suppose I could have argued it should be connected right to the back of the dish and only use 1 of the 4 wires coming into my house,* but I dont think its that big of a deal. I suppose if it ever came down to it they could fix it to be that way.


If you have a SWiM-16 you must use all four wires from the dish, it will not work with one wire.


----------



## chrisexv6

Scott Kocourek said:


> If you have a SWiM-16 you must use all four wires from the dish, it will not work with one wire.


Agreed, but would they hang the SWiM off the back of the dish to prevent having 4 wires coming into the house? It doesnt bother me either way.

What DOES bother me is that Im not seeing any of my other DVRs on the whole home network right now. And since its now DECA my troubleshooting skills are pretty nill!!


----------



## LoopinFool

chrisexv6 said:


> What DOES bother me is that Im not seeing any of my other DVRs on the whole home network right now. And since its now DECA my troubleshooting skills are pretty nill!!


Hmmm. Do your other three DVRs all have DECA adapters on them? It seems to me they should all be able to see each other now if that's the case.

If so, you really should just need to plug your HR34 into your main router directly via ethernet. It will forward all traffic to the local DECA network, assuming the cabling is all correct for that. The SWiM-16 bridges DECA between the two 8-port halves.

Also, if you've got Whole Home on the account I'm a little surprised the installer left your house while MRV still didn't work.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Jerry_K

Glitches to me on the HR24 are:

Recording second showings of programs after the first recorded showing
Having to hit Retry up to 24 times (the record) to get a program from the HR34 to play.
Showing only half a screen when trying double play.
Audio drops out on SD program in double play.
Audio does not play on some recorded programs on first try. 
Misses shows in Series List with no record of why. 
Misses the first part of almost all recorded programs. (not the rewind problem just not there at all)

HR34 has same problem with not recording the first part of a show. 
HR34 has same problem of recording many instances of the same program
HR34 has same problem missing shows

HR34 does not have any of the screen cutoff or audio problems on SD programs.


----------



## chrisexv6

LoopinFool said:


> Hmmm. Do your other three DVRs all have DECA adapters on them? It seems to me they should all be able to see each other now if that's the case.
> 
> If so, you really should just need to plug your HR34 into your main router directly via ethernet. It will forward all traffic to the local DECA network, assuming the cabling is all correct for that. The SWiM-16 bridges DECA between the two 8-port halves.
> 
> Also, if you've got Whole Home on the account I'm a little surprised the installer left your house while MRV still didn't work.
> 
> - LoopinFool


Yeah, Im kicking myself for not walking thru every box to make sure they could see each other. To his credit, it wouldnt have worked without me fixing router settings (I had service ports for each DVR forwarded to an IP address for each DVR but when he put them back on the network he made them all DHCP again so the ports werent forwarding to the correct spots)

The HR20-700 can see the HR34 and its play list. The HR34 cannot see the HR20 or its playlist. The HR20-100 wont get on the network at all (Im assuming because he didnt use the special parts to get it to work, Ill beat on DirecTV later about that)


----------



## sigma1914

Jerry_K said:


> Glitches to me on the HR24 are:
> 
> Recording second showings of programs after the first recorded showing


Never had that.


> Having to hit Retry up to 24 times (the record) to get a program from the HR34 to play.


That's a 34 issue.


> Showing only half a screen when trying double play.


I use DP everyday and never have that.


> Audio drops out on SD program in double play.


Can't comment, don't watch SD.


> Audio does not play on some recorded programs on first try.
> Misses shows in Series List with no record of why.
> Misses the first part of almost all recorded programs. (not the rewind problem just not there at all)


Never seen these.

I think you have something wrong with your setup or something.


----------



## inkahauts

"wco81" said:


> Well I called a special number with a custom PIN to get special pricing and they offered me initially $199 plus $99 for install.
> 
> I said that wasn't good enough so they came back with $199 and I would need a CCK. The guy also said I can't use Whole Home DVR with my HR20 and HR22 and the HR34 I'd be getting. Whole Home DVR would only work with receivers, not DVRs.
> 
> I pointed out, HR34 requires Whole Home DVR but if I can't network with my DVR or DVRs, then there's no point in my getting HR34 and Whole Home DVR service in the first place.
> 
> I hung up and then emailed and they said I would be able to network with my DVRs but that I still need the CCK.
> 
> They didn't discuss additional fees per month or whether my installation would include installing SWiM and whatever was needed for Whole Home DVR/MRV. In fact, in the email they said I would need CCK since I do not have SWiM so I guess SWiM installation is NOT included.
> 
> I am going to pass on this offer. If I'm going to throw a couple of hundred dollars, I might as well see what the Ceton DVR is going to cost. At least with that or Tivo with Lifetime, whatever I spend, I'd be able to recoup some costs back by re-selling later.
> 
> I would definitely be saving several hundred dollars over the first 12 months and maybe even pay less after the first year on combined TV and Internet over what I'm paying now.
> 
> Dish also is offering a savings of several hundred dollars over 2 years with only $99 up front for 2 HD DVRs from them as well.
> 
> It must be the fact that I've never subscribed to Sunday Ticket, even though I've always subscribed to one or two premiums during my 10-years with D*.


Where you actually talking to DirecTV, or a retailer? yes, an hr34 will talk to all your dvrs just as all your dvrs talk to each other now. There has been lots of confusion about that unit because of the rvu capabilities of it.

If you have it installed, you will be upgraded to swim and in your case, if you have two other dvrs your keeping, a swim16. There is zero debate about it, and they generally aren't going to specifically tell you that, there is no need to. The hr34 will only work with swim that's why it's a guarantee. And that's included in the install, so if they aren't charging you for install, then it's free for the swim.

Cck is something they want every customer to have, period. That generally is included with all whdvr setups and unless you only have one receiver, requires you to be on swim as well, if hooked up according to their supported methods.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> Glitches to me on the HR24 are:
> 
> Recording second showings of programs after the first recorded showing
> Having to hit Retry up to 24 times (the record) to get a program from the HR34 to play.
> Showing only half a screen when trying double play.
> Audio drops out on SD program in double play.
> Audio does not play on some recorded programs on first try.
> Misses shows in Series List with no record of why.
> Misses the first part of almost all recorded programs. (not the rewind problem just not there at all)
> 
> HR34 has same problem with not recording the first part of a show.
> HR34 has same problem of recording many instances of the same program
> HR34 has same problem missing shows
> 
> HR34 does not have any of the screen cutoff or audio problems on SD programs.


Interesting. Well we all know the HR 34 has some growing to do.

That first thing you call a glitch isn't a glitch when I've seen it. I've seen that before on shows like justified sometimes. What's happening that I have found is the unit will record the second episode because for some dumb reason fx likes to run that first episode half the time an extra minute (but doesn't for the second and third showings later in the evening ) which doesn't always show in the guide until just about time for the program is to start, ( many stations wait till the last min to update guide data) so it picks up the second showing a hour later in the evening to avoid conflicts. I believe it also does that if it can get the auto padding by picking up the second show as well.

Your second issue is in HR 34 issue.

I have never seen this nor have I ever even heard of it before. Any chance you can take a picture next time it happened so we can all see what you're talking about. It may be a glitch with the handshaking from HR 24 to your particular TV what TV do you have? Do you have native on or off? How about stretched or original format,etc.

I never watch SD so that Explains why i don't see any of your sd issues. Do you just use the sound on your TV or do you have a receiver hooked up? This could be tied in with the other issues you're seeing with double-play and an HDMI issue of some sort.

We've seen some of these issues before long long time ago on other models and sometimes they come down to HDMI issues that they had to fix so that the handshaking with the receiver was better with the TV. It also. Old be your tv takes a moment to adjust to settings if your unit is set to native and such.

I haven't seen a missed show recorded since the first few months of the original HR 20 hitting the market what shows are you actually missing? Not to mention I never miss the beginning of the shows either something else is going on. Are you talking network programming your missing the beginning of or cable channel and if so what cable channel?


----------



## inkahauts

"chrisexv6" said:


> Yeah, Im kicking myself for not walking thru every box to make sure they could see each other. To his credit, it wouldnt have worked without me fixing router settings (I had service ports for each DVR forwarded to an IP address for each DVR but when he put them back on the network he made them all DHCP again so the ports werent forwarding to the correct spots)
> 
> The HR20-700 can see the HR34 and its play list. The HR34 cannot see the HR20 or its playlist. The HR20-100 wont get on the network at all (Im assuming because he didnt use the special parts to get it to work, Ill beat on DirecTV later about that)


Ok, what's your exact setup, do you know? Which receivers on which legs of the swim 16? Do you see any band stop filters anywhere? And yes, that one hr is very special, which if it's not hooked up right will not connect to the deca cloud. Are the lights on the deca for that unit? What colors are they? And the hr34 may just be an hr34 issue.


----------



## chrisexv6

inkahauts said:


> Ok, what's your exact setup, do you know? Which receivers on which legs of the swim 16? Do you see any band stop filters anywhere? And yes, that one hr is very special, which if it's not hooked up right will not connect to the deca cloud. Are the lights on the deca for that unit? What colors are they? And the hr34 may just be an hr34 issue.


The 3 DVRs (-700, -100 and HR34) are connected to the same leg (assuming you are talking about the splitter?). The DECA broadband adapter plugs into the same (IIRC)

After researching a little, it looks like, although unsupported, I can get rid of the DECA stuff and just plug all my DVRs back into the ethernet where they came from (since each DVR has an ethernet connection at the wall). At that point it doesnt matter what model they are, they should all see each other as before. Happy side effect being less "moving" parts in the whole setup.

And on top of all that, the -100 hard drive just died. Maybe a higher power is telling D* to give me an HR24


----------



## spartanstew

sigma1914 said:


> Never had that.
> 
> That's a 34 issue.
> 
> I use DP everyday and never have that.
> 
> Can't comment, don't watch SD.
> 
> Never seen these.
> 
> I think you have something wrong with your setup or something.


Don't bother stigma, IIRC Jerry has all his stuff hooked up with duct tape and chewing gum on the top of his RV


----------



## MrLatte

chrisexv6 said:


> The 3 DVRs (-700, -100 and HR34) are connected to the same leg (assuming you are talking about the splitter?). The DECA broadband adapter plugs into the same (IIRC)
> 
> After researching a little, it looks like, although unsupported, I can get rid of the DECA stuff and just plug all my DVRs back into the ethernet where they came from (since each DVR has an ethernet connection at the wall). At that point it doesnt matter what model they are, they should all see each other as before. Happy side effect being less "moving" parts in the whole setup.
> 
> And on top of all that, the -100 hard drive just died. Maybe a higher power is telling D* to give me an HR24


You can't have 2 HR20s and an HR34 connected to one port of a SWM16. That would be 9 tuners and each of the two ports of the SWM16 only support 8 tuners.


----------



## inkahauts

"chrisexv6" said:


> The 3 DVRs (-700, -100 and HR34) are connected to the same leg (assuming you are talking about the splitter?). The DECA broadband adapter plugs into the same (IIRC)
> 
> After researching a little, it looks like, although unsupported, I can get rid of the DECA stuff and just plug all my DVRs back into the ethernet where they came from (since each DVR has an ethernet connection at the wall). At that point it doesnt matter what model they are, they should all see each other as before. Happy side effect being less "moving" parts in the whole setup.
> 
> And on top of all that, the -100 hard drive just died. Maybe a higher power is telling D* to give me an HR24


As the other guy notes, you aren't set up right if they are only using one leg. That will cause more issues than anything else. Mind boggling since they installed a swim16 that they didn't hook it p right. Do not go back to Ethernet jacks, stick with deca. You just need to get it set up right, and also get a new hr too it sounds like! I doubt they will send you another hr20-100 so that likely won't be an issue anymore either.


----------



## chrisexv6

inkahauts said:


> As the other guy notes, you aren't set up right if they are only using one leg. That will cause more issues than anything else. Mind boggling since they installed a swim16 that they didn't hook it p right. Do not go back to Ethernet jacks, stick with deca. You just need to get it set up right, and also get a new hr too it sounds like! I doubt they will send you another hr20-100 so that likely won't be an issue anymore either.


I didnt know about the 9 tuner thing. I assume that might have become an issue if the -100 had actually started working again. Makes me wonder if it had something to do with the unit tanking (although it works now with a new hard drive)

Ill have to add the protection plan I guess, so I can get it replaced. Surprise of all surprises the tech never came back today to give me the parts to make it work with DECA/SWiM.


----------



## Choir

I currently have two HD receivers (H21 and H23) and two SD Tivo units.
Decided to call and ask about the HR34. 

Told the CSR I wanted to drop the two SD Tivo units and replace them with an HR34 and another HD DVR (HR2x). 
I figured that would give me 9 tuners which would force a SWM-16 install, giving me room to expand in the future.
I also told the CSR that my plan was to use the HR34 as a bridge so I did not want the CCK. 

The CSR came back with the HR34 ($99), upgrade of both SD Tivo units to HD DVR's (free), and the WholeHome DVR Upgrade ($199). There was also a $49 installation charge.
I realized probably could have pushed for a reduction/elimination of the Upgrade and installation charges, but I considered it a fair deal and I wasn't in the mood to haggle so I accepted the offer.

Installation is set for this Saturday.
I'll put the HR34 by itselft on one output from the SWM-16, and then rest of the receivers (two HR2x's, H23, H21) on the other output from the SWM-16.


Choir


----------



## nsykes

"nsykes" said:


> Installer calls at 8am (supposed to come between noon and 4) says he can't find a HR34 in the whole state of AZ. Says he has already installed about 15 of them. Has to re-schedule the install for when he gets the equipment. You think they would know this when they schedule stuff?? Kind of bummed. Was really looking forward to playing with my new toy today


INSTALL DAY! (#2)  I was woke up this morning by the installer calling & informing me he would be by in an hour and ding dong an hour later he arrives. 
He changed me from a Slimline 5 to the 3. Not sure why but I don't subscribe to the international stations to care.
Now off of my LNB I have 4 cables going into the SWM 16 he brought. Before I just had a single cable going to a SWM8. I was surprised he did this as I thought he wouldn't have to mess with that at all. I just figured he would throw the SWM16 in and all would be set.
I now have the 34 and two HR24's all running with DECA for internet & Whole Home.
I have already noticed some issues of the 24's not seeing the 34 or vice versa however the 24's always see each other.
When it was initially installed the software showed from July of last year. After installation I went out to eat & when I came home it had installed new software.
So far I am very happy and now I am anticipating the new HDGUI. Also hope they fix the DECA communication issues. 
Installer was friendly and pretty knowledgeable. Said he had installed about 4 of them so far in the last 2 months.


----------



## LoopinFool

nsykes said:


> Now off of my LNB I have 4 cables going into the SWM 16 he brought. Before I just had a single cable going to a SWM8. I was surprised he did this as I thought he wouldn't have to mess with that at all. I just figured he would throw the SWM16 in and all would be set.


Congratulations.

If you used to have just one cable to the dish, you had a SWiM dish, not a SWM8 inside. You probably had one big (8-way?) splitter inside leading to your DVRs and power inserter.

I guess you don't need the 5LNB dish for your locals. I need that where I live.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Groundhog45

nsykes said:


> INSTALL DAY! (#2)
> Now off of my LNB I have 4 cables going into the SWM 16 he brought. Before I just had a single cable going to a SWM8. I was surprised he did this as I thought he wouldn't have to mess with that at all. I just figured he would throw the SWM16 in and all would be set.


You would have had the SWM LNB with one coax line before with an 8-way splitter. Even the SWM8 requires four wires from the LNB to the SWM.

Congrats on the install.


----------



## NR4P

nsykes said:


> I have already noticed some issues of the 24's not seeing the 34 or vice versa however the 24's always see each other.


Lots of complaints about that across dbstalk. Probably have read that about a dozen times.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Excuse me. Could someone point me to the "Official: HR34 pricing as of 2/9/2011" thread. I must have mistakenly entered the "Issues with MRV, Deca, and D* receivers' thread.


----------



## Malibu13

I think i agree. We're getting way off the thread topic and need to steer it back


----------



## Jon J

The no discount pricing for existing subs seems current. I phoned yesterday for general pricing and was told my cost with all the required addons and installation cost it would run about $700. I declined their kind offer.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan

Talked with the advocate team Monday, after sending an email. Got the HR34 for $199 plus tax with the install fee waived. I recently got 2 HR24s free so I couldn't get the $99 deal. Install is scheduled for today between 12 and 4. Im replacing my SLOOOOWWW HR23 and have a 4 room HR DVR Set up... Anything I need to know or ask the technician about?


----------



## Jon J

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Talked with the advocate team Monday...


Who's that?


----------



## huskerhead

hbkbiggestfan said:


> Talked with the advocate team Monday, after sending an email. Got the HR34 for $199 plus tax with the install fee waived. I recently got 2 HR24s free so I couldn't get the $99 deal. Install is scheduled for today between 12 and 4. Im replacing my SLOOOOWWW HR23 and have a 4 room HR DVR Set up... Anything I need to know or ask the technician about?


Make sure all DVR's see the others. My tech didn't check that last week after installing a 34 and another HR-24 (total of 3 HR-24's and 1 34). Took a 45 minute call to get it fixed (which failed a day later after a rbr on the 34 - another 35 minute call).


----------



## chrisexv6

huskerhead said:


> Make sure all DVR's see the others. My tech didn't check that last week after installing a 34 and another HR-24 (total of 3 HR-24's and 1 34). Took a 45 minute call to get it fixed (which failed a day later after a rbr on the 34 - another 35 minute call).


+1.

I made the same mistake. Luckily I was able to fix most of it myself, still waiting on parts to make my HR20-100 work (or now that theyve ditched me for 2 days maybe DirecTV will just replace the DVR with a newer model)


----------



## obladi6703

I tried several times to get the HR34 for $99. Been a customer since 2002. Best I was offered was a $150 credit. I decided to go ahead and take the offer. The only thing I am confused with is a $49 charge for installation of an HMC Client along with a $49 charge for installation. The customer retention rep waived one of the $49 installation fees. I already have two DVRs using multi-room over coax network.


YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION

1	DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR	$399.00

1	Sales Order Credit	-$150.00
Equipment Total	$249.00
ADDITIONAL

Installation Fee $49.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $20.86
Sales Order Credit -$49.00
HMC Client Installation $49.00
Order Total Paid*	$318.86


----------



## bigtom

"obladi6703" said:


> I tried several times to get the HR34 for $99. Been a customer since 2002. Best I was offered was a $150 credit. I decided to go ahead and take the offer. The only thing I am confused with is a $49 charge for installation of an HMC Client along with a $49 charge for installation. The customer retention rep waived one of the $49 installation fees. I already have two DVRs using multi-room over coax network.
> 
> YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION
> 
> 1	DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR	$399.00
> 
> 1	Sales Order Credit	-$150.00
> Equipment Total	$249.00
> ADDITIONAL
> 
> Installation Fee $49.00
> Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
> Tax $20.86
> Sales Order Credit -$49.00
> HMC Client Installation $49.00
> Order Total Paid*	$318.86


You dont need a client installation unless you have an Samsung TV supporting RVU.


----------



## rojo314

Called today expressing I wanted to cancel so I could record more than two channels. They set me up with HR34 free; install free; CCK free; whole nine yards. The bill was $215.90 and was instantly credited account for $216. I was elated at the ease of the process and very pleased with how they handled this. I will be at 5 years in a few months. Big time kudos to D* I am impressed.


----------



## Billzebub

I called today and just asked a frontline CSR if there was any discounts for current customers for the HR34. She said I could have it for $199. I inquired about installation because I'll need a SWIM 16 installed. She then told me $49 for installation, but I would get an additional $100 credit. The end result was a total cost, including tax, $165.37. I didn't speak to retention or threaten to quit.
The truth is, I wasn't sure if I wanted to add one, but at that price I don't think I could pass it up. Once I clean off some recordings I'll most likely send back my HR22 or R22, but until then we'll have a total of 11 tuners for the 2 of us. I think I may have finally gone over the edge.
When I told my wife all she said was "that's nice honey". Maybe that's one of the reason we are approaching our 41st anniversiry.


----------



## Bill Van

I sent the HTGuys (home theater podcasters) some information on DirecTV's new HMC. They mentioned my HR34 information in one of their podcast and asked me if i would write a full review for them. You can check out my review on there website below and would appreciate any and all feedback or comments.

http://www.htguys.com/news/2012/2/24/directvs-hr34-hd-dvr-with-rvu.html


----------



## El Gabito

I just got flat out denied. $399 no deal. 

Customer since 2004, out of contract, auto pay for quite some time. 

And on top of that my SWM seems to be busted and I have no signal on all receivers. First avail to fix is Monday. 

Total fail for DTV. Really is making consider switching. 

Anybody besides the TiVo Elite have 4+ tuners?


----------



## wco81

Ceton is suppose to come out with a 6-tuner Cable Card model based on Windows embedded with WMC. And supposedly a cheap Extender.

HD Home Run Prime has a 3-tuner Cable Card for about $190 from Amazon. You have to supply the PCs though which can "see" the tuners on the network.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"VANBROTHERS1" said:


> I sent the HTGuys (home theater podcasters) some information on DirecTV's new HMC. They mentioned my HR34 information in one of their podcast and asked me if i would write a full review for them. You can check out my review on there website below and would appreciate any and all feedback or comments.
> 
> http://www.htguys.com/news/2012/2/24/directvs-hr34-hd-dvr-with-rvu.html


Great review.

I would have mentioned that it has 100 series links vs. 50 on the HR2x.


----------



## chrisexv6

El Gabito said:


> I just got flat out denied. $399 no deal.
> 
> Customer since 2004, out of contract, auto pay for quite some time.
> 
> And on top of that my SWM seems to be busted and I have no signal on all receivers. First avail to fix is Monday.
> 
> Total fail for DTV. Really is making consider switching.
> 
> Anybody besides the TiVo Elite have 4+ tuners?


Keep calling. I know it seems like we shouldnt have to, but on my 3rd try I got the deal (149 for the box, install fees waived)


----------



## WestDC

El Gabito said:


> I just got flat out denied. $399 no deal.
> 
> Customer since 2004, out of contract, auto pay for quite some time.
> 
> And on top of that my SWM seems to be busted and I have no signal on all receivers. First avail to fix is Monday.
> 
> Total fail for DTV. Really is making consider switching.
> 
> Anybody besides the TiVo Elite have 4+ tuners?


The reason "might" be that the HR34 is not offered in your area yet by D*.

Check your online account -Click receivers- and if the HR34 says comming soon - That would mean D* is not installing it in your area yet so you can't get a break until it is.


----------



## El Gabito

WestDC said:


> The reason "might" be that the HR34 is not offered in your area yet by D*.
> 
> Check your online account -Click receivers- and if the HR34 says comming soon - That would mean D* is not installing it in your area yet so you can't get a break until it is.


If you mean this page - it says "Available Soon"


----------



## Groundhog45

El Gabito said:


> If you mean this page - it says "Available Soon"


If I log into my account it says "Coming Soon" but it apparently is in general release. They just haven't posted that yet.


----------



## RunnerFL

WestDC said:


> The reason "might" be that the HR34 is not offered in your area yet by D*.
> 
> Check your online account -Click receivers- and if the HR34 says comming soon - That would mean D* is not installing it in your area yet so you can't get a break until it is.


The HR34 went nationwide on 2/9.


----------



## allenn

On my account upgrades, it says the HR34 is "Available soon".


----------



## ncsercs

Same here.


----------



## chrisexv6

Try going in like a new customer would....directv.com then click the Get DirecTV button on the home page (do this while logged out of your directv account)

Input your zip code, then click Select on any package.....next screen will give you equipment options. Is the HR34 in the list? Also note the 99.00 installed price.

Use that as ammo for a CSR.....a new customer can get it for 99.00 installed, all I was asking for was 99 for the box + 49 install. Eventually they gave me (basically) what I wanted.


----------



## KK in CT

"Groundhog45" said:


> If I log into my account it says "Coming Soon" but it apparently is in general release. They just haven't posted that yet.


+1. Same here. Said available soon, but was definitely available to my parents for a new install with a $99 upgrade. So I called and got the same deal for one. Still have to wait another two weeks for the install appointment though. The CSR did try to tell me I needed a special TV for the HR34. It must be in their script. Just told them I knew someone without that TV that has the HR34 and it's working fine. That was enough for her to continue on. It clearly seems to depend on which CSR you get when you call.


----------



## Billzebub

WestDC said:


> The reason "might" be that the HR34 is not offered in your area yet by D*.
> 
> Check your online account -Click receivers- and if the HR34 says comming soon - That would mean D* is not installing it in your area yet so you can't get a break until it is.


Except that's exactly what shows on my account and I'm having one installed next week.


----------



## RunnerFL

allenn said:


> On my account upgrades, it says the HR34 is "Available soon".


They haven't been put up on the website, probably because of demand, but anyone can call and order one now.


----------



## El Gabito

I'll call again today.


----------



## RACJ2

Been thinking about getting an HR34, but didn't want to call and have to haggle over price. Also wanted to wait for them to work the bugs out and release the HD GUI for it. Then I started having freeze and reboot issue with one of my HR 22's. Decided to call for a replacement, which turned into a free HR34.

After troubleshooting and the CSR wanting to send out a tech, I asked to be transferred to retention. I explained the situation and that I wasn't happy with about it. Mentioned that I was thinking about getting an HR34 and this might be a good time to do it, if he could work me a deal. He looks at my account and it says you can get it for $199, but I'll waive that fee and give you free installation. We can schedule it for this Tuesday. I'm traveling this week, so I'm scheduled for Sat 3/3. Basically they are replacing my HR22 for an HR34 in exchange for a 2 yr commitment. Happy once again! (Well I will be if all goes well with the install).

I currently have unsupported MRV, but my order says "MRV Install" free. So does anyone know if that means replace it with the supported DECA version? You can see it on the order I attached.


----------



## chrisexv6

RACJ2 said:


> Been thinking about getting an HR34, but didn't want to call and have to haggle over price. Also wanted to wait for them to work the bugs out and release the HD GUI for it. Then I started having freeze and reboot issue with one of my HR 22's. Decided to call for a replacement, which turned into a free HR34.
> 
> After troubleshooting and the CSR wanting to send out a tech, I asked to be transferred to retention. I explained the situation and that I wasn't happy with about it. Mentioned that I was thinking about getting an HR34 and this might be a good time to do it, if he could work me a deal. He looks at my account and it says you can get it for $199, but I'll waive that fee and give you free installation. We can schedule it for this Tuesday. I'm traveling this week, so I'm scheduled for Sat 3/3. Basically they are replacing my HR22 for an HR34 in exchange for a 2 yr commitment. Happy once again! (Well I will be if all goes well with the install).
> 
> I currently have unsupported MRV, but my order says "MRV Install" free. So does anyone know if that means replace it with the supported DECA version? You can see it on the order I attached.


Let me pick myself up off the floor first, I cant believe you got the whole she-bang for free!!

My order has "professional installation - 49.00" followed by a sales credit for the same amount. In the end I had a complete DECA *and* SWiM16 setup installed. I would expect them to do the same for you, since the HR34 "needs" DECA to work, in supported mode anyway.

I was happy to get the SWiM installed, but not thrilled about DECA since now I have a few more parts that can break and I had a perfectly good ethernet network running before. I do notice whole home things moving a little faster on DECA vs ethernet, but that might just be a placebo (or the fact that the receivers have been freshly rebooted because of the install)


----------



## jimmie57

If I might ask, what is the charge per month for the HR34 ?
I have seen that it was $20 extra.
I have also seen that it was a fee per attached / remote TV.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil T

No additional monthly fee if you are replacing a HR receiver. If you are adding it as a new receiver or adding MRV you will pay those fees.


----------



## Jon J

These recent posts confirm I really got the wrong DirecTV rep who wouldn't come off $700 for an HR34 even a little bit. :down:


----------



## trh

jimmie57 said:


> I have seen that it was $20 extra.


The new plans have a $20 "Advance Receiver Service" which replaces the old HD Access $10, DVR Service $7 and MRV fee $3.00. So they've just rolled those three into one line item. And new subscribers get a $10 credit for 24 months if using Autopay.


----------



## allenn

Do you have to call D* to order the HR34? Will there be an online order option at D*.com?


----------



## trh

New customers have a HMC 34 selection when they order.
Nothing (yet) for existing customers. However, I'd still call because if I went to order another HD DVR right now, it is listed at $199. When I last called to order one, I got that $199 HD DVR for $19.95 for shipping. I've not seen any deals offered online.


----------



## Shades228

The website will allow customers to order the HR34 once some of the back end processes have been updated so that there won't be any issues.

So you can do it "soon".


----------



## fl panthers

Does the hr34 and the hr20 share a remote code. I am using a harmony 890 with the ir repeater and prefer not to mess with reprogramming the 1/2 dozen activities that involve the hr. Everything is perfect now but every time I start changing things it is not a smooth transition so if it shared a code it would be great.


----------



## crawdad62

fl panthers said:


> Does the hr34 and the hr20 share a remote code. I am using a harmony 890 with the ir repeater and prefer not to mess with reprogramming the 1/2 dozen activities that involve the hr. Everything is perfect now but every time I start changing things it is not a smooth transition so if it shared a code it would be great.


I'm not 100% sure but all the other DVR/receivers have always (well maybe not the Tivos) used the same. I went from a HR21 in the family room to a HR24 and didn't change my Harmony One device code/activity.


----------



## dpeters11

The default code is the same.


----------



## fl panthers

Thank you both, I figured that but was unsure on the 34


----------



## jonny4

I have a rg6 wire drop to every spot in the house I would want the server and the slave's at, why do I need the Cinema Connection kit? Has anyone seen the slave unit's yet, they are called the c30? When I talked to DirecTV they kept trying to give me h25's and did not know what I was talking about.


----------



## dpeters11

There is no c30 yet. DirecTV will only install with the Cinema Connection Kit, though there are other ways to do it, including using the HR34 ethernet jack.

The only clientless way currently is through a Samsung RVU TV. But this (or the C30 when it does come out) does not get away from the monthly fees for those sets.


----------



## Robotpedlr

fl panthers said:


> Does the hr34 and the hr20 share a remote code. I am using a harmony 890 with the ir repeater and prefer not to mess with reprogramming the 1/2 dozen activities that involve the hr. Everything is perfect now but every time I start changing things it is not a smooth transition so if it shared a code it would be great.


I have a harmony remote with IR repeater going through the wall to the actual location of the HR34. Replaced the HR24 (that the remote was programmed for). Did not have to change a single command. Worked just like before.


----------



## inkahauts

"jonny4" said:


> I have a rg6 wire drop to every spot in the house I would want the server and the slave's at, why do I need the Cinema Connection kit? Has anyone seen the slave unit's yet, they are called the c30? When I talked to DirecTV they kept trying to give me h25's and did not know what I was talking about.


As long as its been, I don't ever expect to see a c30. We might see something else at some point, like a c34 to match, but I doubt we will ever see a c30.

If your looking to change, take the h25s and run with it.


----------



## David Ortiz

The C31 has already been mentioned as the "current" yet unreleased model. The C30 was developed prior to the H25 and is larger than the H25. I would expect the C31 to be the same size as or smaller than the H25.


----------



## inkahauts

"David Ortiz" said:


> The C31 has already been mentioned as the "current" yet unreleased model. The C30 was developed prior to the H25 and is larger than the H25. I would expect the C31 to be the same size as or smaller than the H25.


That makes sense. Although, I am not sure why a c31 couldn't be the size of a roku or a deca dongle.


----------



## Phasers

Just wanted to share my experience. I called DTV retentions, was offered HR34 for $199 because of my "history", I didn't have to say anything before the rep offered to waive the $199, as long as I paid thr $49 installation fee.

I said I didn't want to pay anything. The rep said "ok", waived the $199 and the $49 installation, and scheduled a tech to come out and swap out an H21 for the HR34 for free. They also upgraded me to a SWM16 (from 2 different dishes, each with a SWM8- don't know why this wasn't done before) as well when the tech came out.

So basically, like the guy on the previous page, I was able to upgrade an HD Reciever to an HR34 for free in exchange for a new 2 year commitment. Since I had about a year left anyways, I think this was a very good deal, and so I took it. I now have an HR34 and 4 HR24's with MRV (and a BB DECA). Th HR34 and one HR24 are are on side of the SWM16 (along with BB DECA) and the other three HR24's are on the other side of the SWM16, for 13 out of 16 tuners in use (7/8 and 6/8).

Now if only they would upgrade the HR34 to an HD Interface.


----------



## roger48

I was sold a HR-34 for $99. Perhaps being a customer for 12 years helped.


----------



## Jerry_K

roger48 said:


> I was sold a HR-34 for $99. Perhaps being a customer for 12 years helped.


Do you own it? If not then the charge is not "sold" it is shipping.


----------



## ndole

Jerry_K said:


> Do you own it? If not then the charge is not "sold" it is shipping.


I have a sneaking suspicion that Directv didn't charge someone $99 for shipping :lol::sure:

That said, the term 'sold' can be used to describe both actual 'purchases' and to [have been sold] a contract or other service.


----------



## The Merg

ndole said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that Directv didn't charge someone $99 for shipping :lol::sure:
> 
> That said, the term 'sold' can be used to describe both actual 'purchases' and to [have been sold] a contract or other service.


Yeah. The $99 is just the HR34 being discounted from $399. DirecTV, when they do charge for shipping, maxes it out at $20.

- Merg


----------



## bryanw3535

ndole said:


> That said, the term 'sold' can be used to describe both actual 'purchases' and to [have been sold] a contract or other service.


This.


----------



## inkahauts

Jerry_K said:


> Do you own it? If not then the charge is not "sold" it is shipping.


:icon_lol:

And people say Directv's prices have gone up? That's a massive increase for FedEx!

Yeah , I know, but I couldn't resist..

:icon_lol:


----------



## Jerry_K

Exactly what are you getting for the $399 or $199 or $99 that are posted here time after time? If you buy it, no contract and still get same service for monthly charge. If you pay DTV the above money all they do is ship it to you and then add more commitment on top of that. Are you willing to pay to add commitment? So yes, DTV is just charging you to ship it to you and then hitting you with commitment as well. 

The service provided to broadcast content over the satellites costs the same with or without commitment. 

I bought the box. Own the box. Can sell the box. I don't pay any more for "service" than those who just gave away hundreds for nothing to DTV and wound up with long commitments to pay for the service whether they use it or not.


----------



## allenn

I thought you could not own D* equipment regardless of where it was acquired. There have been discussions on leased and owned D* HD DVR's in this forum. D* told me I owned a HR21-700 and not to return it when the HDD failed. Then they billed me $250 for the receiver, because I did not return it. I returned the receiver, and D* credited me $500. When I called about the credit, D* said I should not have returned the HR21. So do you own or lease a HR34?


----------



## Sunner73

I'm aghast that when a customer purchases a RVU ready Samsung TV coupled with the HMC HR34 that the fee is the same as if I were to have them ship me a receiver, good grief, the actual receiver costs them something while the Samsung doesn't cost DTV a penny..... What's wrong with this picture.... There should at least be a price break, ie, maybe something like $ 3 instead of the 6.


----------



## spartanstew

allenn said:


> I thought you could not own D* equipment regardless of where it was acquired.


It is possible to get an owned receiver, but it costs more (and it's very hard to do with the HR34). I think Jerry paid about $700 for his, just so he wouldn't have a commitment, versus most that are getting it for $99. Which decision would seem wiser to you?


----------



## allenn

spartanstew said:


> It is possible to get an owned receiver, but it costs more (and it's very hard to do with the HR34).........


Weaknees, Solid Signal, and Satellite Mart offer the following when acquiring and HR34:

"All DIRECTV equipment offers are for leased equipment only. Equipment costs, particularly for advanced products such as HD and/or DVR receivers, can be sizable and provides customers with a more affordable alternative.

As of 3/1/06 DIRECTV® now requires a 24 month commitment and all equipment must be returned to DIRECTV® if customer cancels service with DIRECTV®"

Where can you purchase an HR34 which is *owned* and *not leased*?


----------



## Shades228

allenn said:


> Weaknees, Solid Signal, and Satellite Mart offer the following when acquiring and HR34:
> 
> "All DIRECTV equipment offers are for leased equipment only. Equipment costs, particularly for advanced products such as HD and/or DVR receivers, can be sizable and provides customers with a more affordable alternative.
> 
> As of 3/1/06 DIRECTV® now requires a 24 month commitment and all equipment must be returned to DIRECTV® if customer cancels service with DIRECTV®"
> 
> Where can you purchase an HR34 which is *owned* and *not leased*?


You cannot order a NIB HR34 with an owned status at this time. If you wanted a used one you would need to find a beta tester willing to part with theirs. There have been some other people who have gotten one through a deal which is not authorized and could have you without a receiver that could be activated.

With that said the only benefit to owning a receiver now is to be able to turn it off and on whenever you want. If you buy it for let's say 700 that means you spend 29.66 each month at $399 you spend 16.63 a month. So after you keep it for 24 months you just spent more monthly than you needed to. Even if you sell it for $312.84 just to break even. The owned market on these won't be as big as they are for HD DVR's because you won't need as many. With the pricing and deals on equipment now owning just doesn't make any sense except for in very specific instances and a HR34 for most of those will be over kill.


----------



## Jerry_K

spartanstew said:


> It is possible to get an owned receiver, but it costs more (and it's very hard to do with the HR34). I think Jerry paid about $700 for his, just so he wouldn't have a commitment, versus most that are getting it for $99. Which decision would seem wiser to you?


I paid $549 for my HR34 Owned. I could sell it tomorrow for whatever some fool would pay. It was new in box. It was never used. It was set up and authorized to me for me and is now with me.

I put in an internal hard drive to avoid any complications of an external, especially since this is in a travel trailer that gets shaken over some pretty rough roads every week or so.

I have never leased any piece of AV equipment. They are mine to do with as I please.

The only item I ever leased was a Cadillac for my lovely wife. The deal was too good to pass up. She did not drive any miles at all and the lease company was trying to get a car off lease with normal miles. It had high miles from the first lease. We bought that car when the lease expired.

I guess if DTV gave one the option of purchasing the box after some trial period it might make some sense. Otherwise you are just forking over cash for not only nothing, but for something you don't want, commitment.


----------



## sjord7

I've been getting pretty sick of my super slow HR20, so I emailed DirecTV about 10 days or so ago to complain about it. They emailed back and said to call them, and that I was eligible for some special offers. I called today and they didn't make me happy. The lady said there were no special offers, and really didn't sound like she wanted to help me at all. I've been a customer since 2001, but they don't seem to care.

I do find it upsetting that some get super great offers, and others don't. But I find it more upsetting that they offer me a "special offer", then when I call to ask about it, they act like there is no such thing, and in fact act like they don't really even want to do anything for me.


----------



## spartanstew

Jerry_K said:


> I paid $549 for my HR34 Owned. I could sell it tomorrow for whatever [strike]some[/strike] another fool would pay.


fixed.


----------



## Shades228

Jerry_K said:


> I paid $549 for my HR34 Owned. I could sell it tomorrow for whatever some fool would pay. *It was new in box. It was never used.* It was set up and authorized to me for me and is now with me.


So again I'll ask a question you always ignore.

The receiver was unopened, the access card on the labels matches the access card in the box and it was not "pre activated" to test?

If the answer is no to any of these than what you're claiming is not correct.


----------



## allenn

I guess I am the only person in this forum that is confused about the D* owned lease thing with the exception of D* Customer Service. I am not complaining about the $500 credit from D*, but the one thing I know for a fact; the HR34 has variable pricing. Best wishes!


----------



## inkahauts

"sjord7" said:


> I've been getting pretty sick of my super slow HR20, so I emailed DirecTV about 10 days or so ago to complain about it. They emailed back and said to call them, and that I was eligible for some special offers. I called today and they didn't make me happy. The lady said there were no special offers, and really didn't sound like she wanted to help me at all. I've been a customer since 2001, but they don't seem to care.
> 
> I do find it upsetting that some get super great offers, and others don't. But I find it more upsetting that they offer me a "special offer", then when I call to ask about it, they act like there is no such thing, and in fact act like they don't really even want to do anything for me.


Call in again and ask for retention department. They may be ale to help you better with this.


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> So again I'll ask a question you always ignore.
> 
> The receiver was unopened, the access card on the labels matches the access card in the box and it was not "pre activated" to test?
> 
> If the answer is no to any of these than what you're claiming is not correct.


Could he not have gotten a unit that was supposed to be sold to a commercial account? just curios on that. I am not sure they are offering these to commercial accounts, are they?


----------



## wahooq

have to agree with shades here the purchase option for an hr24 is 499. sure when hr34's are available they will be much higher than that


----------



## Chuck W

So a question on this. Is there an additional "special"fee for this specific type receiver?

I was thinking of replacing one of my older HD DVRs with one of these but I think this would require a MAJOR overhaul to my setup. I am not even on a SWiM system(still have 2 cables to every receiver and 4 coming from my dish). I also am running the MRV thru my network. So I'm thinking this would require some serious work and cost no matter how good of a deal I can swing on the receiver.


----------



## dennisj00

You may be in a good position to get a change to a SWiM-16 / necessary DECA modules / Broadband adapter and a HR34 at a good price.

It's worth the change if you get a good price.


----------



## joshjr

Chuck W said:


> *So a question on this. Is there an additional "special"fee for this specific type receiver?*
> 
> I was thinking of replacing one of my older HD DVRs with one of these but I think this would require a MAJOR overhaul to my setup. I am not even on a SWiM system(still have 2 cables to every receiver and 4 coming from my dish). I also am running the MRV thru my network. So I'm thinking this would require some serious work and cost no matter how good of a deal I can swing on the receiver.


The only fee for it is a normal additional receiver fee. If you add it and drop another receiver then you should see no difference in your monthly bill.


----------



## chrisexv6

Chuck W said:


> So a question on this. Is there an additional "special"fee for this specific type receiver?
> 
> I was thinking of replacing one of my older HD DVRs with one of these but I think this would require a MAJOR overhaul to my setup. I am not even on a SWiM system(still have 2 cables to every receiver and 4 coming from my dish). I also am running the MRV thru my network. So I'm thinking this would require some serious work and cost no matter how good of a deal I can swing on the receiver.


The "serious work" is covered under the installation fee. I was in the same situation as you: MRV running on my own ethernet network, 2 coax cables to each of my 3 HR2Xs.

Ordered the HR34 for 149 after credits, they charged me 49.00 for install but gave me a 49.00 credit to offset it.

Installer came and changed everything to SWiM/DECA. New LNB for the dish (not because of SWiM, just because a tree is growing in the way of 119), SWiM 16 switch, splitters, DECA broadband adapter, and DECA boxes at each of my HR2Xs. All works great and is now "fully supported" since its now DECA-based (not that I ever had any issues with my ethernet based network)


----------



## RACJ2

RACJ2 said:


> Been thinking about getting an HR34, but didn't want to call and have to haggle over price. Also wanted to wait for them to work the bugs out and release the HD GUI for it. Then I started having freeze and reboot issue with one of my HR 22's. Decided to call for a replacement, which turned into a free HR34.
> 
> After troubleshooting and the CSR wanting to send out a tech, I asked to be transferred to retention. I explained the situation and that I wasn't happy with about it. Mentioned that I was thinking about getting an HR34 and this might be a good time to do it, if he could work me a deal. He looks at my account and it says you can get it for $199, but I'll waive that fee and give you free installation. We can schedule it for this Tuesday. I'm traveling this week, so I'm scheduled for Sat 3/3. Basically they are replacing my HR22 for an HR34 in exchange for a 2 yr commitment. Happy once again! (Well I will be if all goes well with the install).
> 
> I currently have unsupported MRV, but my order says "MRV Install" free. So does anyone know if that means replace it with the supported DECA version? You can see it on the order I attached.


Well the installer arrived on time, he installed the HR34, supported MRV with DECA and cinema kit, replaced the SWiM LNB and splitter I had with new ones that had green labels. The install went smooth, my account shows that everything was free as expected and I'm enjoying having a working DVR with PIP. Now I just have my fingers crossed that I don't have the issues others are having with lock ups and missed recordings.


----------



## RunnerFL

RACJ2 said:


> Well the installer arrived on time, he installed the HR34, supported MRV with DECA and cinema kit, replaced the SWiM LNB and splitter I had with new ones that had green labels. The install went smooth, my account shows that everything was free as expected and I'm enjoying having a working DVR with PIP. Now I just have my fingers crossed that I don't have the issues others are having with lock ups and missed recordings.


I'm going on my 3rd week with my HR34 and no recordings have been missed and I've had no lockups. Other quirky stuff, yes.


----------



## RACJ2

RunnerFL said:


> I'm going on my 3rd week with my HR34 and no recordings have been missed and I've had no lockups. Other quirky stuff, yes.


Thanks for the encouraging words, I hope I have your luck. I've read through the HR34 threads over the past couple weeks and I may have read about issues you posted, but what quirks have you had?


----------



## RunnerFL

RACJ2 said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words, I hope I have your luck. I've read through the HR34 threads over the past couple weeks and I may have read about issues you posted, but what quirks have you had?


- Guide data flushing on every reboot.
- Not remembering my 30SKIP search after a reboot.
- Progress bar coming up when using 30 sec skip.
- Purple/pink screens on boot.

While they are annoying they don't have me thinking the HR34 is bad.


----------



## revm1m

Okay, I have 3 HD hr 21/100s , I am going to call directv on Monday and get HR34. Would I get 1 HR34 and keep other 2 HR 21s OR I would just get 1 HR34 and return all 3 HR21s ?


----------



## Chuck W

chrisexv6 said:


> The "serious work" is covered under the installation fee. I was in the same situation as you: MRV running on my own ethernet network, 2 coax cables to each of my 3 HR2Xs.
> 
> Ordered the HR34 for 149 after credits, they charged me 49.00 for install but gave me a 49.00 credit to offset it.
> 
> Installer came and changed everything to SWiM/DECA. New LNB for the dish (not because of SWiM, just because a tree is growing in the way of 119), SWiM 16 switch, splitters, DECA broadband adapter, and DECA boxes at each of my HR2Xs. All works great and is now "fully supported" since its now DECA-based (not that I ever had any issues with my ethernet based network)


That I could do. Did you go straight to retention or did you just deal with a good CSR to get that deal?


----------



## Dougger

Pulled the trigger myself this past Wednesday.

Cliff Notes: $187 pre-tax, $198 with govt. cut included. Install went fine, and the unit's working great so far. Took conversations with total of 4 DirecTV staff.

Details:
The system we're starting with is pretty unsophisticated - this is our first HD DVR. So the 'before' was: (1) HD Receiver, (1) SD Receiver, (1) SD DirecTivo, with 2nd tuner deactivated in order to send modulated feed from 2nd floor bedroom to tiny TV downstairs in Kitchen.

The 'after': (1) HR34, (1) HD Receiver (existing), (1) SD Receiver (new), (1)SD D* DVR (new). I have a new SWiM16, and they installed a DECA at the HR34 - I have a network jack right there. I'm pretty sure that from what I've read here this is superfluous, and when I pointed out that I'm pretty sure that the HR34 provides the bridge internally, the guy looked at me all funny. So I just let him do his thing.

The idea is to get the infrastructure in place in anticipation of the thin clients being released one of these days - and hopefully replace all of the other assorted receivers with those.

The Phone Odyssey: 

Called regular CSR, no budging off of full price, but decided not to press in order to collect my thoughts for the next call.

Call #2 was just to establish my contract status, as I was a little fuzzy on when my last 2-year commitment was established. Just wanted to assess what ammo I had in the armory  This CSR provided the info (I'm out of contract), and said,"I certainly hope you're not asking about this in order to cancel!" - which caught me a bit by surprise. So I said, yeah, hope it doesn't come to that...blah blah...and went through the whole litany. He guessed that the last CSR must not have been in the Equipment Dept., and - Oh look! - there is a credit available to get it down to $99 + $50. Huzzah! Now he just needed to note this, and pass me along to someone else, who would button the deal up. Onto hold I go.

5-10 minutes later, CSR #3 picks up, and I explain what I've been holding for. She's all like -  - saying she sees the note, but it must be CSR #2's error. Now I decided it was time for more thought-collecting, told her how dispirited I was, and bid her good-day.

So I finally used the "cancel...cancel..." lifeline. I was determined that I'd absolutely be willing to cancel, either to a) re-subscribe to get the new customer deal (although they probably have ways of dealing with such shenanigans), or b), jump to Dish, and hope that this Hopper/Joey business pans out. I feel like we're nearing the end of the distributed-DVR paradigm, and don't want to go broke to get into the server/client model.

So we did get to the $300 credit, but her system would not let her proceed without including a $99 charge for the CCK. So the best she could do was knock $60 off of the CCK, for a total credit of $360. With my stamina waning, and getting close to a dinner reservation, I settled for $37 over my original target.

So now - C'mon C30!!


----------



## TheWizz

So I ordered my HR34 last week and had it installed on Thursday. I chuckled when they said it would take 30 min. to install. I needed SWM16, Deca, CCK and other stuff. The tech showed up at 10AM and finished at 6PM. The Tech was a really nice guy, but green and ran into issues and had to call his sup to come help him. What's even funnier is when I tried to move all our shows from the three other DVRs onto the HR34 I actually found a 6-show conflict on one night.  I hooked-up a 2TB RAID1 array externally to the HR34 and it is working very well and have had no issues as of yet - loving the HR34. My Series Manager is up to 70 shows. I can now retire my XLS I had to coordinate all our recordings on the three diff. DVRs.  I am keeping one of my HR24s here at home active as well and have an AM21 connected and will record local shows OTA HD as well in case of major rain fade - which does happen ever so often.

When I ordered I was given a "loyalty discount" of a whopping $50, so I was a bit upset/frustrated when I saw other folks got $300. So I said what the heck and called today to see about _disconnecting my service _and spoke to the retention dept. Since I already have the HR34 and committed to another 2 years, wasn't sure what I might get off (if anything). So the original offer from D* was another $50 off, and I kept pushing, so it went to $120 immediately, another $120 off over six months ($290 total incl. orig. $50 disc.), and then I said OK to that if you throw-in the Nomad for free ($150 value), which they did after speaking to a supervisor. So I'm pretty pleased with the overall (cash/credit/product) discounts ($440) I received from the retention dept. and am looking forward to the Nomad for taking shows with me on my iPhone and PC when traveling.


----------



## chrisexv6

Chuck W said:


> That I could do. Did you go straight to retention or did you just deal with a good CSR to get that deal?


Straight to retention....it took 3 tries.

1st try I was offered 199 + 49 install "one time only, right now", they couldnt do any better for existing customers and "shouldnt even do that" because there are NO discounts available on the HR34 at all.

2nd try was told 399 is it, absolutely no discounts to existing OR new customers (yet it shows 99 for new customers on the website)

3rd try I told them A) its 99 + free install as a new customer on the website and B) UVerse knocking down my door to give me a whole home DVR setup for free. That got D* in gear and got me the deal I settled on.

I think the big thing is if you are out of contract, mention that you are looking at other providers. I would probably never ever go to UVerse, but its true.....new customers around here are getting 4 or 5 TVs connected to their whole home setup as part of the free install for a new customer.


----------



## dpeters11

revm1m said:


> Okay, I have 3 HD hr 21/100s , I am going to call directv on Monday and get HR34. Would I get 1 HR34 and keep other 2 HR 21s OR I would just get 1 HR34 and return all 3 HR21s ?


Whichever you want. If you keep the two DVRs and add the 34, you'll get a SWM 16 to cover the tuners.

If you want to save some costs per month, return more than one.


----------



## revm1m

dpeters11 said:


> Whichever you want. If you keep the two DVRs and add the 34, you'll get a SWM 16 to cover the tuners.
> 
> If you want to save some costs per month, return more than one.


so, if I return all 3 , would I be able to watch tv on the other tvs without a receiver?


----------



## inkahauts

"revm1m" said:


> so, if I return all 3 , would I be able to watch tv on the other tvs without a receiver?


No. You still need receivers on all tvs. you can keep dvrs and just have that many more tuners and dvr space, or you can switch to just h25 units for your other tvs and have only one dvr, the costs monthly between those two options are the same though.


----------



## Chuck W

chrisexv6 said:


> Straight to retention....it took 3 tries.
> 
> 1st try I was offered 199 + 49 install "one time only, right now", they couldnt do any better for existing customers and "shouldnt even do that" because there are NO discounts available on the HR34 at all.
> 
> 2nd try was told 399 is it, absolutely no discounts to existing OR new customers (yet it shows 99 for new customers on the website)
> 
> 3rd try I told them A) its 99 + free install as a new customer on the website and B) UVerse knocking down my door to give me a whole home DVR setup for free. That got D* in gear and got me the deal I settled on.
> 
> I think the big thing is if you are out of contract, mention that you are looking at other providers. I would probably never ever go to UVerse, but its true.....new customers around here are getting 4 or 5 TVs connected to their whole home setup as part of the free install for a new customer.


Yea, that's my problem, I think I'm still under commitment. I added a 4th receiver a little over a year ago. I'll have to think about how to do this. I would hope they would work with me since I am a premiere customer with 4 receivers and been with them since 1999, but then again, they may not.


----------



## canekid

I have been fretting over this for 2 weeks. Do I call and face having to pay $300+ or will they be friendly with me?

Currently I have an HR20, HR21, and H20.

My complaint to them was this, all true, my install is quite old, and on some channels, such as HBO, stutter, freez, etc. Second, reissue my complaint that an H21 I was using in conjunction with WHDVR service was malfunctioning, in which it had been replaced with an H20, thus no longer worked with the service and I had to shuffle units around, leaving the HR21 in the bedroom, running the drive all night long, and as such creating restless noise. I needed to take care of my poor wife who's sleep was being disturbed. The HR21 has been unplugged more than not, and quite useless.

She was gone, didn't make any offers as yet, then came back. She said the supervisor agreed to cut $300 off and wave installation. The account would be charged the full amount and emediately credited. I covered $99 + Tax with a VISA card. Installation will be Wednesday.

My take, having the whole home service without DECA equipment and the modification to the account to accomidate that, may indicate the kind of customer whom might have connections. Calling retention first, and speaking kindly, and showing you have honest concerns helps. Lastly, being out of contract is a must.

The CSR was nice, mentioned upfront that there were no deals or specials on the HR34 and tried to offer anything else for free, would I like all HDRs instead, etc. However I mentioned, I am at my limits for series schedules on the family room unit, run up against too many simultaneous recordings quite often, and I need my dish repointed anyway due to the house settleing possibly. I need the bedroom quiet for my suffering wife...

All in all, they will replace the HR21 for another unit which they promised would be quiet and compatible with the WHDVR service, replace the H20 with the HR34. Replace any necessary eqipment and install DECA and cinema kit.

I didn't know about the Nomad, so I didn't ask about it. Should I try for that? I have everything able to take advantage of it. I am suprised it even needs that to work, and should work like Direc2PC. I dont know, it would be nice...


----------



## RMSko

Quick question re the 34. When I hit "dash" when watching live TV on an HR2x, it says:
SWM Connected
Internet Connected
But, when I hit dash when watching live TV on the HR34, it only says SWM Connected, i.e., it doesn't say "Internet Connected"). I assume this is normal (am I right?), but is it b/c I am not using the Ethernet port of the HR34?


----------



## RACJ2

RunnerFL said:


> - Guide data flushing on every reboot.
> - Not remembering my 30SKIP search after a reboot.
> - Progress bar coming up when using 30 sec skip.
> - Purple/pink screens on boot.
> 
> While they are annoying they don't have me thinking the HR34 is bad.


I have had a few minor issues on my first day with the HR34, but nothing for me to get too excited over. I haven't any of your issues yet, but I didn't set up 30 skip yet, so 30 slip is working normal. I did have to reboot once, but the guide stayed (and then it downloaded 04C9), so that issue hasn't happened yet. Here are the issues I have experienced:

I turned on PIP and left the HR34 on. Accessed the HR34 via my Android phone using my Slingbox, turned PIP off and watched. Returned home and tried to turn PIP back on, would not respond. Tried using double play, would not switch tuners. Had to do a reset and then it downloaded 04C9 and everything worked fine.
Started recording 3 programs, then started using double play. After a few times, when it changed turners, I would get a gray screen with sound. Once I entered a channel #, picture would come back.
On my remote HR22, went to play a recording from the HR34. Press List and look for the program, no remote programs in the list. Removed coax from DECA and reattached it, then the remote recording appeared.

I hope they get them worked out soon, but still happy I made the switch.


----------



## TheWizz

Chuck W said:


> Yea, that's my problem, I think I'm still under commitment. I added a 4th receiver a little over a year ago. I'll have to think about how to do this. I would hope they would work with me since I am a premiere customer with 4 receivers and been with them since 1999, but then again, they may not.


It never hurts to try! I called expecting nothing and received another $240 in credits and a free Nomad. Retention dept. has lots of "freedom" to make long-term customers happy...


----------



## Alan Gordon

danilko1 said:


> She was gone, didn't make any offers as yet, then came back. She said the supervisor agreed to cut $300 off and wave installation. The account would be charged the full amount and emediately credited. I covered $99 + Tax with a VISA card. Installation will be Wednesday.


I was afraid after reading the post below...



beforesixbeers said:


> As of Feb 27, all Loyal Customer discounted equipment offers and the Loyal $0 service call offer are expired.
> Eligibility:
> 
> Available only once every 12 months.
> Account cannot be more than $10 past due.
> 
> First offer Service Plus Protection Plan to waive the $49.95 service call fee.
> If customer declines SPPP, present the service call at 50% off of regular price and position as follows:
> "Mr./Ms. _____, a service call is normally $49.95. However, as we value you as a loyal DIRECTV customer, we are going to take off 50% of that charge today as a courtesy and our way of saying 'thank you' for your continued business, and you will be charged only $24.95."
> 
> Schedule a Discounted Service Call.
> Enter $25.00 as the amount to be credited from the service call fee.


... that I wouldn't be able to get one anymore. Glad people are still getting them for a discounted price. I'm still crossing my fingers it will be possible... 

~Alan


----------



## Chuck W

Alan Gordon said:


> I was afraid after reading the post below...
> 
> ... that I wouldn't be able to get one anymore. Glad people are still getting them for a discounted price. I'm still crossing my fingers it will be possible...
> 
> ~Alan


I'm hoping it will be too. Gonna give them a call tomorrow, since I have some free time. Other than adding my 4th receiver a little over a year ago(I bought an HR25 from Solid Signal), I think the last time I even talked to Directv was in 2007 or 08 when they upgraded my dish to the 5 LNB one. :eek2:


----------



## Chuck W

A quick question for those of you with the HR34. Is the speed of the interface comparable to the HR25? I like my HR25 but am about to throw my HR21 out the window due to how slow it is to do anything on it.


----------



## chrisexv6

Chuck W said:


> A quick question for those of you with the HR34. Is the speed of the interface comparable to the HR25? I like my HR25 but am about to throw my HR21 out the window due to how slow it is to do anything on it.


I havent seen an HR25, but I replaced my HR21 with an HR34 and its a night and day experience. The '34 is INSANELY faster...Ive read a few people say it slows down when recording a bunch of stuff at once, but I havent seen that yet


----------



## Chuck W

chrisexv6 said:


> I havent seen an HR25, but I replaced my HR21 with an HR34 and its a night and day experience. The '34 is INSANELY faster...Ive read a few people say it slows down when recording a bunch of stuff at once, but I havent seen that yet


That's great to know because that is exactly what I want to replace... a slow as molasses HR21 that myself, my wife and even my 7 yr old daughter are about ready to throw out the window.


----------



## TheWizz

I've had an HR24 for a year or so it was definitely faster than my HR20s/21s. The HR34's Guide is VERY fast, even compared to the HR24s. I just hope it stays fast, even when loaded up with hundreds of recordings...


----------



## Chuck W

Ok. it took me 2 tries but I got an ok deal on it. The first one I went to the CSR and no dice. They wouldn't budge.

Round two I went the cancel route, even tho my commitment didn't end until August. I spoke to the guy and told him we were getting fed up with our HR21 and I was hoping to swap it for the HR34. After reviewing things, he said he could only do $100 off the price. I told him that wasn't good enough to bother. I reminded him how much I pay them each month and how long I've been with them. After a minute or so away, he came back with that he couldn't take any more off the receiver but he could give me a $25 programming credit for 6 months. 

I then asked if I do this how much would installation be and he came bat with $49. I said again that would push it to be too much. He then put me on hold for about 5 minutes or so and when he came back he said he could take the $49 off. I said lets do it.

So it's $299 up front, but if you include the programming credits, the deal will ultimately be only $150 for everything. I can live with that. They come Monday.


----------



## canekid

Update:

He came out on Wednesday, to install the HR34. The schedule was 8am to 12pm, but arrived at around 12... He made an initial inspection, and pretty much everything had to go. None of it was up to spec. I have an international dish as well as the slim5. The 95 dish was on the second story and he cut the wire and abandond it. Next, he took down the slim5, complained how bad the install was and said I needed eliphant mounts, two of them, but he only had one. By the way the HR34 wasn't on his truck and a sup will be coming out with it. The sup didn't have an eliphant mount, so that was truck roll 3. Finally after 5 hours outside, box unpacking commenced. Oh no, he ran out of deca units. That's truck roll 4, and 7 hours in.

All in all, he replaced 25% of my cables, all my dishes, provided regular LNBs and a SWM8, on the outside. I suspect, if he replaced all lines on the outset and not bother troubleshooting, he would have shaved 2 hours off. I addition if the truck was properly stocked, he would have saved another hour and a half and 3 truck rolls.

Two days later, DirecTV reps came out and took photographs of everything and left. I wasn't home, but someone was. I didn't know before hand this would occur. 

As far as the elephant mounts, you can do pull-ups on them. Every single lag-bolt was used, calked, and the base, where touching the house was sealed. There are two additional arms, bolted to the house, for each pole, forming a tripod footing, this is very stable, 100 times better than before.

Has anyone else experienced this detail of installation, and verification?

About the HR34, it's got it's issues. I am excitedly anticipating updates that will take care of these...


----------



## inkahauts

"danilko1" said:


> Update:
> 
> He came out on Wednesday, to install the HR34. The schedule was 8am to 12pm, but arrived at around 12... He made an initial inspection, and pretty much everything had to go. None of it was up to spec. I have an international dish as well as the slim5. The 95 dish was on the second story and he cut the wire and abandond it. Next, he took down the slim5, complained how bad the install was and said I needed eliphant mounts, two of them, but he only had one. By the way the HR34 wasn't on his truck and a sup will be coming out with it. The sup didn't have an eliphant mount, so that was truck roll 3. Finally after 5 hours outside, box unpacking commenced. Oh no, he ran out of deca units. That's truck roll 4, and 7 hours in.
> 
> All in all, he replaced 25% of my cables, all my dishes, provided regular LNBs and a SWM8, on the outside. I suspect, if he replaced all lines on the outset and not bother troubleshooting, he would have shaved 2 hours off. I addition if the truck was properly stocked, he would have saved another hour and a half and 3 truck rolls.
> 
> Two days later, DirecTV reps came out and took photographs of everything and left. I wasn't home, but someone was. I didn't know before hand this would occur.
> 
> As far as the elephant mounts, you can do pull-ups on them. Every single lag-bolt was used, calked, and the base, where touching the house was sealed. There are two additional arms, bolted to the house, for each pole, forming a tripod footing, this is very stable, 100 times better than before.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this detail of installation, and verification?
> 
> About the HR34, it's got it's issues. I am excitedly anticipating updates that will take care of these...


They do randomly spot check for quality of installations. I have a feeling the amount of time he spent there could have flagged that install to be checked, but not sure. I have no problem with them checking up on installers myself, keeps everyone from shortcutting.


----------



## BMW3Series

I have the new box coming for install on Monday morning 8 to noon. hoping it is a quick and easy install. They gave me the 99 dollar deal and 40 some dollar install fee. so 153 with tax. or something like that. had to sign a new 2 year contract. but was planing on it any how for the 3d channels are still the best on market except 3d Blu-ray. So after install I will post back to let you guy's know how the install goes and what i think of the box. I am already using the whole home dvr sharing its pretty nice. So I have all the swim components already installed. so hopefully not a hard install for them. So then i can do 9 records at once. So my kids will never miss a show again LOL. Well I will get back with you when the install and used for a view days.

I am running a 3D 58 inch Panasonic in theatre with a Integra 80.3 Preamp running 9.2 with 3 amps. two adcom 1 niles and B&W speakers through out and two subs with a universal mx6000 touch screen remote that controls my theatre and backyard speakers and garage speakers.I run 3 zones of my preamp and have another wireless unversal remote in my garage. My kids have a 32 inch LG 1080P . I am running a 37 inch 1080P LG in my master bedroom with a Denon reciever running 7.1 and 3d ready with era speakers all over the walls and one 10 inch sub with a touch screen marantz rc9200. I have just started buying and placing throughout my hous in select rooms the new sonos system . i have installed two era speakers in my kitchen with the amped 120 and i have a connect which use to be called the 90 on the theatre preamp. I have a play3 speakers coming for my kids room. so they can control. pretty nice system so far. If you haven't scene the sonos yet look it up. well that is what I have for now. 

I am new hear so Can't wait to chat with you guy's


----------



## trh

BMW3Series said:


> hoping it is a quick and easy install.
> 
> I am new hear so Can't wait to chat with you guy's


:welcome_s

So you will have 2 DVRs plus the HMC? That will be 9 tuners so they will have to install a SWiM16. Not sure what you have now, but if you have one line running off the LNB to a splitter feeding your current DVRs, then they will have to replace the LNB and install the SWiM16. So it might take a bit longer, but it certainly isn't a difficult install.


----------



## BMW3Series

I have two hr24 and on hd box. I have a swim switch outside and one inside behind my theatre rack. I have only been with them for almost two years and I am upgrading two three dvrs. the two hr24 and the hr34. I am getting rid of the basic hd box for the kids playroom and moving one of the hr 24 to there play room. so I hope Its pretty easy I have a 12 swim outside and a 12 or 6 swim behind my rack. But thank you for the insite on what they may have to replace. I think I have the newer dish for I had it installed when whole home first was demo in the house they removed my deca when they replaced my recievers to the hr24 and put in the green swim switch or not sure what you call them. I have the two like I was saying one outside on the house and one inside behind the theatre. the basic hd box has a deca on it still but it will soon be gone as of Monday. thanks again


----------



## inkahauts

"BMW3Series" said:


> I have two hr24 and on hd box. I have a swim switch outside and one inside behind my theatre rack. I have only been with them for almost two years and I am upgrading two three dvrs. the two hr24 and the hr34. I am getting rid of the basic hd box for the kids playroom and moving one of the hr 24 to there play room. so I hope Its pretty easy I have a 12 swim outside and a 12 or 6 swim behind my rack. But thank you for the insite on what they may have to replace.


Something tells me your confusing swim switches with splitters. DirecTV doesn't make a 12 or a 6 swim switch. They also don't use splitters of that size. They use 2, 4, and 8 way splitters, and 8 or 16 swim multiswitches. They also have swim lnb multiswitches which are built into the lnb on the dish. This is likely what you have, and the other things you are referring to are splitters, which will require them to make the changes the other poster suggested. Not a big deal though, I have a feeling they are having to do this for a lot of customers.


----------



## BMW3Series

I will find out what I have and what they will replace it with. Thank you for all the help and knowledge.


----------



## BMW3Series

Well they are here and you guy's were right . They are replacing everything on my house the eye the lines everything modem , switch you name it all new stuff. he is moving pretty fast almost ready to put in my new box's and power them up. I will check back soon. he arrived at 8:45 and is making I think really good time considering all he has done. check back in a few.


----------



## tladle

10+ year DirecTV subscriber and I am not currently under contract. I currently have Whole-Home but through wireless, not DECA.

Call #1--CSR worked hard to get the best deal for me but all he could do was $199 plus $49 install. I requested to talk to customer retention.

Cust Retention--Originally came back with same $248 deal previous CSR offered but I mentioned that some friends had received $99 plus $49 install. I suggested he review all available credits including some programming credits to subsidize the cost. He came back with $399 for the unit with $250 credit ($149) plus $49 install. I asked if that included programming credits and he said no...let me look at that. He came back with $10 programming credit for 6 months. I accepted this offer. $152.48 (including tax for equipment) less $60 programming credit for a total out of pocket of $152.48. The CSR did not know if DECA would be provided (he said the installer could call for a work order change) but then the CSR reviewed the workorder and said the DECA's were on it. Installation is scheduled for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Smitty1960

I'd like to upgrade to the new HR34 since I sometimes fail to record shows when there's already 2 recording and I want to record a third. BTW, aren't I supposed to be able to watch a 3rd channel while recording two others, instead of having to watch one of the two recording shows? Anyway, I'd like to move the HR24-500 in the living room to my son's bedroom and replace it with the HR34.

1. Since I currently have two cables running to the back of each of my two HR24s, will I have to upgrade my dish to get the newer single-cable-per-box (SWM?) type dish(es)?

2. Will there be an additional fee for upgrading my dish (if necessary)?

3. Since I upgraded to the two HR24s less than a year ago, will DTV even allow me to upgrade equipment? I realize that I'll probably have to pay full price for a new HR34 since I don't have any out-of-contract leverage to negotiate with. And of course my 2 year contract would start all over again.

4. I don't need (or want) the whole house network stuff. I've already got a perfectly fine internet network and could plug an extra cat5 plug into the back of my receiver/DVRs if I needed to network them together, right?


----------



## RunnerFL

Smitty1960 said:


> BTW, aren't I supposed to be able to watch a 3rd channel while recording two others, instead of having to watch one of the two recording shows?


Not a third channel, no. While recording 2 shows you can watch one of those recordings or another recording that was already made.


----------



## Smitty1960

RunnerFL said:


> Not a third channel, no. While recording 2 shows you can watch one of those recordings or another recording that was already made.


Thanks. I didn't know that.

I also have another question. I see some folks on here claiming to "own" their equipment. I "bought" a DTV receiver/DVR back when they were still available at Best Buy, but was told even then that I didn't own it, that it was leased from DTV. I since upgraded equipment and the installer took the "purchased" receiver/DVR back with him. So, have things changed? Can I now buy, say an HR34, through SS and actually own it?


----------



## BMW3Series

Okey so he is done. It is working awesome. I have the hr34 and 2 hr24 at this time. It took a little over five hours total. Would have been sooner but a piece outside was broken. He had to run back to shop. He replaced my lnb to a 4 and ran all new wires and swapped out one of my hr24. It was being hard to deal with. But everything is up and running. I haven't set up any recording yet for it was still updating. So far it seems to be fast and easy to use. I do not see any difference except i can record 5 channels at once and box is a little bigger. Later


----------



## Jerry_K

I own both of mine, but according to some I don't count.


----------



## BMW3Series

How do you own. I thought was just leasing receivers. That you couldn't own. I paid 99.99 for mine but they said i was leasing it.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> I own both of mine, but according to some I don't count.


Someone broke the rules to get you your units as owned.


----------



## inkahauts

"Smitty1960" said:


> I'd like to upgrade to the new HR34 since I sometimes fail to record shows when there's already 2 recording and I want to record a third. BTW, aren't I supposed to be able to watch a 3rd channel while recording two others, instead of having to watch one of the two recording shows? Anyway, I'd like to move the HR24-500 in the living room to my son's bedroom and replace it with the HR34.
> 
> 1. Since I currently have two cables running to the back of each of my two HR24s, will I have to upgrade my dish to get the newer single-cable-per-box (SWM?) type dish(es)?
> 
> 2. Will there be an additional fee for upgrading my dish (if necessary)?
> 
> 3. Since I upgraded to the two HR24s less than a year ago, will DTV even allow me to upgrade equipment? I realize that I'll probably have to pay full price for a new HR34 since I don't have any out-of-contract leverage to negotiate with. And of course my 2 year contract would start all over again.
> 
> 4. I don't need (or want) the whole house network stuff. I've already got a perfectly fine internet network and could plug an extra cat5 plug into the back of my receiver/DVRs if I needed to network them together, right?


Dtv will hook you up to the Internet. They are offering more and more services via the Internet and deca isn't just about whdvr, it's also about making sure that you have access to those other features, most of which are free, by being Internet connected. Snce you will have hr24s and a 34, it's actually more work to not hook up deca than it is to hook it up. All that is required is one network Ethernet plugged into the back of the hr34. That's it. All of the receivers will the be connected to each other and the Internet. The coax line carries the Internet as well as the sat signal between all the units, and there are no extra boxes outside your units.

They won't charge you for a dish, it's also included inwhatever install they charge you. So is any new multiswitches if needed. And you will need a new dish.

Yes, they will let you, most likely, upgrade. And you never know, they may offer you something, but you need to ask.


----------



## inkahauts

"BMW3Series" said:


> How do you own. I thought was just leasing receivers. That you couldn't own. I paid 99.99 for mine but they said i was leasing it.


You are leasing. Someone broke the rules big time and he was a lucky recipient of that. Unfortunately, he likes to tell everyone and imply anyone can do that, which is false.


----------



## Chuck W

Chuck W said:


> Ok. it took me 2 tries but I got an ok deal on it. The first one I went to the CSR and no dice. They wouldn't budge.
> 
> Round two I went the cancel route, even tho my commitment didn't end until August. I spoke to the guy and told him we were getting fed up with our HR21 and I was hoping to swap it for the HR34. After reviewing things, he said he could only do $100 off the price. I told him that wasn't good enough to bother. I reminded him how much I pay them each month and how long I've been with them. After a minute or so away, he came back with that he couldn't take any more off the receiver but he could give me a $25 programming credit for 6 months.
> 
> I then asked if I do this how much would installation be and he came bat with $49. I said again that would push it to be too much. He then put me on hold for about 5 minutes or so and when he came back he said he could take the $49 off. I said lets do it.
> 
> So it's $299 up front, but if you include the programming credits, the deal will ultimately be only $150 for everything. I can live with that. They come Monday.


Well, had my install today. Guy showed up around 11am and was done by about 2pm. He replanced the LNBs on my dish but not the dish and installed a SWM16 as well as DECA all around.

The one bonus was that I had an HR20-100 and he said that had to be replaced because it could not handle the MRV setup, so he replaced it with an HR24.  I could not however, convince him to replace my HR20-700, since that does work with the MRV setup. Oh well, I was only expecting to get the HR34, so getting an HR24 as well, was unexpected.

Anyway, he did a great job on the install. He took the time to really tune the dish so the side satellites have about 90 or so all the proper transponders. The previous installer I have several years ago, wouldn't do any tweaking because he said they were trained to line up on 119 and everything else falls into place. Well I had 100 on 119 and only 70's and a couple 60's on some. We always lost high def when it rained.

Anyway, this time around, this guy got it right. Hopefully we will retian the signal a lot better now.

All in all, a really good experience.

Now if i can just get my WD EVDS 2tb(that worked perfectly with the prior HR24) to work with the HR34, I'd be set, but tried 2 different enclosures and neither work.


----------



## inkahauts

"Chuck W" said:


> Well, had my install today. Guy showed up around 11am and was done by about 2pm. He replanced the LNBs on my dish but not the dish and installed a SWM16 as well as DECA all around.
> 
> The one bonus was that I had an HR20-100 and he said that had to be replaced because it could not handle the MRV setup, so he replaced it with an HR24.  I could not however, convince him to replace my HR20-700, since that does work with the MRV setup. Oh well, I was only expecting to get the HR34, so getting an HR24 as well, was unexpected.
> 
> Anyway, he did a great job on the install. He took the time to really tune the dish so the side satellites have about 90 or so all the proper transponders. The precious installer I have several years ago, wouldn't do any tweaking because he said they were trained to line up on 119 and everything else falls into place. Well I had 100 on 119 and only 70's and a couple 60's on some. We always lost high def when it rained.
> 
> Anyway, this time around, this guy got it right. Hopefully we will retian the signal a lot better now.
> 
> All in all, a really good experience.
> 
> Now if i can just get my WD EVDS 2tb(that worked perfectly with the prior HR24) to work with the HR34, I'd be set, but tried 2 different enclosures and neither work.


Put it n the hr34, and which enclosures?


----------



## trh

Chuck W said:


> The one bonus was that I had an HR20-100 and he said that had to be replaced because it could not handle the MRV setup, so he replaced it with an HR24.  I could not however, convince him to replace my HR20-700, since that does work with the MRV setup. Oh well, I was only expecting to get the HR34, so getting an HR24 as well, was unexpected.


And not required -- the HR20-100 works with MRV, just a bit different hookup.


----------



## Chuck W

inkahauts said:


> Put it n the hr34, and which enclosures?


I had it in a Thermaltake plug in dock on an HR24, which worked perfectly for more than a year. When I first put it on the HR34, as is, it told me it was formatting the drive. It then went all the way to where I should see a picture but I saw a blank screen, but the menus/overlays worked. I could switch channels, but wasn't getting any picture or sound.

So i rebooted and started getting a 75-607 error during the receiver self check. So I remember I had an issue with the dual Thermaltake Dock on the HR24, so I figured maybe the dock was the issue. I then dropped the drive into an Antec MX-1 enclosure but I continue to get the 75-607 error.

I then put it back on the HR24(still int he Antec enclosure) and it told me it detected an issue with the drive and began scanning it. That is where it is now... about 75% done on the scanning(and hasn't found any errors). I figure it's scanning cause it doesn't understand the HR34 formatting.

So i dunno why the HR34 doesn't like it.

**EDIT**

Got it to work. I took the drive, hooked it up to my computer via USB and cleared all the partitions. This forced the HR34 to reformat it and this time it came up ok and is running fine.



trh said:


> And not required -- the HR20-100 works with MRV, just a bit different hookup.


I was a little surprised too, but I wasn't gonna argue lol. I'll take an HR24 over the HR20 any day


----------



## RACJ2

Smitty1960 said:


> I'd like to upgrade to the new HR34 since I sometimes fail to record shows when there's already 2 recording and I want to record a third. BTW, aren't I supposed to be able to watch a 3rd channel while recording two others, instead of having to watch one of the two recording shows? ...


Yes, on the HR34 you can watch a 3rd channel that you aren't recording while recording 2 other channels. Once you press record on the 2 channels, you simply enter the 3rd channel you want to watch and it plays. The other 2 channels will record in the background. You can actually record 4 channels and watch a 5th channel that you aren't recording.


----------



## TBlazer07

Smitty1960 said:


> I'd like to upgrade to the new HR34 since I sometimes fail to record shows when there's already 2 recording and I want to record a third. BTW, aren't I supposed to be able to watch a 3rd channel while recording two others, instead of having to watch one of the two recording shows?


 On the HR-24's, no, on the HR-34, yes. On the HR-34 you can record up to 4 shows and watch one live or record 5 shows and watch a recording.


----------



## dpeters11

TBlazer07 said:


> On the HR-24's, no, on the HR-34, yes. On the HR-34 you can record up to 4 shows and watch one live or record 5 shows and watch a recording.


As long as there are no RVU clients.


----------



## Smitty1960

> Dtv will hook you up to the Internet. They are offering more and more services via the Internet and deca isn't just about whdvr, it's also about making sure that you have access to those other features, most of which are free, by being Internet connected. Snce you will have hr24s and a 34, it's actually more work to not hook up deca than it is to hook it up. All that is required is one network Ethernet plugged into the back of the hr34. That's it. All of the receivers will the be connected to each other and the Internet. The coax line carries the Internet as well as the sat signal between all the units, and there are no extra boxes outside your units.


I'm even more confused now. So DTV's internet can replace my Cox internet? Or the DTV installer will INTEGRATE their equipment with my current modem and router?


----------



## Smitty1960

And what is an RVU client?

So the consensus is that DTV probably WILL allow me to upgrade equipment despite being less than a year into a new two-year contract. And that I'll probably need a new dish (or at least new LNBs). The plus side is that I'll be able to record a total of 9 different shows simultaneously using 2x HR24 and 1x HR34, and I'll only need a single coax cable running to each receiver.


----------



## RACJ2

Currently, the only RVU client that I'm aware of is the one that is built into some models of Samsung tv's. An RVU client allows a remote tv to use the tuner off the HR34 to watch live tv vs having an additional receiver at the remote tv. DIRECTV has a beta version of an RVU client that can be used on any brand of tv, but it hasn't been released yet.

On the internet question, you will keep your exiting Cox internet and it will be integrated for some of the features like VOD and MRV/WHDVR. The HR34 will do the MRV over the coax cable using Deca modules connected to your HR24's. The HR34 has the Deca built into it.


----------



## Smitty1960

I don't use VOD, probably won't use Whole House DVR, and don't know what MRV is. And I don't have enough spare RJ45 outlets available to hook all 3 DVRs up to my router. Will I need to get a new one, or will the installer just hook the HR34 up with Cat5 and the two HR24s will be linked via the coax?



> Snce you will have hr24s and a 34, it's actually more work to not hook up deca than it is to hook it up.


Why?

Will I need a new dish, or will the installer just replace the LNBs?

I know I'm asking a lot of questions, but I don't want to pay for something I won't use. I know I'll get straightforward answers on this board, whereas if I ask them of a DTV rep on the phone, they're likely going to try and "upsell" me a service.


----------



## dpeters11

MRV and Whole Home DVR are pretty much the same thing, MRV is Multi-Room Viewing and what we called it before they actually came out with it.

You won't get a new LNB because you'll be at 9 tuners. They'll install a SWM16, and one cable will go to each receiver. For Internet access, they usually install a Cinema Connection Kit which plugs into the router. Or, you can plug the HR34 directly into the router and all boxes will have access.


----------



## Smitty1960

Thanks for all the useful info everybody. I'll be calling DTV this afternoon and see what I can get.


----------



## RACJ2

Smitty1960 said:


> I don't use VOD, probably won't use Whole House DVR, and don't know what MRV is. And I don't have enough spare RJ45 outlets available to hook all 3 DVRs up to my router. Will I need to get a new one, or will the installer just hook the HR34 up with Cat5 and the two HR24s will be linked via the coax?...


You will only need to connect one RJ45 to the HR34 or Cinema connection kit, so you only need one open port on your switch. And I think you may use WHDVR more then you think. Here are a couple of examples:

You start watching something on the HR34 and decide you want to finish watching it in a room that has the HR24. You can stop the recording and resume it in that other room.
If someone in your household that uses the HR24 wants to record 3 programs at the same time, they will have to record the third program on theHR34. Then they can use WHDVR to watch the recording on the HR34 from the room with the HR24.


----------



## mtsz52784

Ordered my HR34 (HMC) today (out of contract by a month), got a price of $149, plus free install and CR of 1 year of HD ($120.00) so net cost to me is $29.


----------



## Sunner73

From RACJ2;

If someone in your household that uses the HR24 wants to record 3 programs at the same time, they will have to record the third program on theHR34. Then they can use WHDVR to watch the recording on the HR34 from the room with the HR24.





It is my understanding that when a HR34 and HR2x are being used and "you" are in the room with the HR2x "and" it's recording 2 shows that the only way to record "the 3rd" show is by going to the HR34 itself and recording there ........ unless you happen to have a 3rd HD non DVR receiver from which you could remotely schedule and record "on the HR34" up to the 5 tuner max.

I know it is a simple matter of going to the HR34 and recording the 3rd show but I just wanted to make sure of the facts.

My apology to RACJ2 for nitpicking about mentioning "where and how" the 3rd show was to be recorded. 

I seem to remember reading it somewhere here on DBSTALK.


----------



## allenn

Use the D* Online Guide to schedule the 3rd program on any available DVR.


----------



## lgb0250

mtsz52784 said:


> Ordered my HR34 (HMC) today (out of contract by a month), got a price of $149, plus free install and CR of 1 year of HD ($120.00) so net cost to me is $29.


Funny how they play us. What's even funnier is that we think we are playing them!! LOL.

Two weeks ago I was just out of contract and was able to get the HR34 free, another 24 months of free HD and what eventually turned out to be free installation. The guy who took my order screwed up the installation day and when I called looking for the installer I was told it was scheduled for the following day. He originally had it scheduled correctly but had to cancel it and when he re entered it he was two months off! LOL. They gave it to me free for the inconvenience.


----------



## steff3

Just curious, has anyone been able to get the HR34 for free including install? I have received an offer from Dish for their new Hopper and Joey set up with no up front equipent cost and free install not to mention the monthly programming (no premiums) is cheaper. They are calling me in the AM to verify since it doesn't launch until the 15th. Have been with Direct since 03 but this is awful tempting.......


----------



## trh

steff3 said:


> Just curious, has anyone been able to get the HR34 for free including install?


You might want to read some of the posts here....like the one just before yours where he states... "Two weeks ago I was just out of contract and was able to get the HR34 free..." And there are a few others.

But, just because they got it free doesn't mean you will. You have to call and find out what kind of deal you 'qualify' for. $99 plus $49 install seems to be pretty common for existing customers.


----------



## steff3

trh said:


> You might want to read some of the posts here....like the one just before yours where he states... "Two weeks ago I was just out of contract and was able to get the HR34 free..." And there are a few others.
> 
> But, just because they got it free doesn't mean you will. You have to call and find out what kind of deal you 'qualify' for. $99 plus $49 install seems to be pretty common for existing customers.


Yeah, I read that and others but was curious if any were recent. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## inkahauts

"Smitty1960" said:


> I don't use VOD, probably won't use Whole House DVR, and don't know what MRV is. And I don't have enough spare RJ45 outlets available to hook all 3 DVRs up to my router. Will I need to get a new one, or will the installer just hook the HR34 up with Cat5 and the two HR24s will be linked via the coax?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Will I need a new dish, or will the installer just replace the LNBs?
> 
> I know I'm asking a lot of questions, but I don't want to pay for something I won't use. I know I'll get straightforward answers on this board, whereas if I ask them of a DTV rep on the phone, they're likely going to try and "upsell" me a service.


No matter what, DirecTV will only ever need one Ethernet jack to connect to the Internet for the entire system. That's part of the reason they want to connect everyone to the Internet their way, so it's streamlined, and interfere and relies on a persons home network as little as possible.

DirecTV uses a technology called moca to let their DirecTV boxes talk to each other over the coax that is used to connect all the boxes to the sat dish. By doing this, it allows them to also need to have only one point of connection to the Internet, anywhere in the system.

The hr34 is built so that the Ethernet port on it can act as the point of entry for the system for the Internet. You never want to have more than one point of entry either, so you actually would need to add hardware to block the unit from create a point of entry into the system if you wanted to connect each box via Ethernet. Many installers don't realize the hr34 can do this, and so they install a bbdeca which is a device that can connect anywhere in the system and will inject the Internet into it and therefore all your receivers. No other receiver can do that, so if you had only hr24s, you wold have to have a bbdeca.

The deca that everyone is talking about, is a device that allows the older boxes to hook up using the moca technology to the system, by simply breaking out the sat feeds from the rest of the info, and gives you an Ethernet jack and a coax jack to plug into your older receivers. You don't have any older receivers, so you wold not need any actual deca units.

You may or may not need a new dish, if it's to old a model, they might change it, but if it's not, then the installer will decide that when he sees it, and it wont matter to you cost wise either way.


----------



## RACJ2

Sunner73 said:


> ... It is my understanding that when a HR34 and HR2x are being used and "you" are in the room with the HR2x "and" it's recording 2 shows that the only way to record "the 3rd" show is by going to the HR34 itself and recording there...


If you want to get technical, if you have the DIRECTV phone or iPad app, you can set it up from the room with the HR22. Otherwise, you would have to go to the HR34 to set up that third recording. I was simply explaining why MRV/WHDVR would come in handy for remote viewing.


steff3 said:


> Just curious, has anyone been able to get the HR34 for free including install? I have received an offer from Dish for their new Hopper and Joey set up with no up front equipent cost and free install not to mention the monthly programming (no premiums) is cheaper. They are calling me in the AM to verify since it doesn't launch until the 15th. Have been with Direct since 03 but this is awful tempting.......


As I posted earlier in this thread, I was able to get all equipment and installation for free. And I ordered back on 2-25-12 and it was installed om 3-3-12, which is recent.


RACJ2 said:


> Been thinking about getting an HR34, but didn't want to call and have to haggle over price. Also wanted to wait for them to work the bugs out and release the HD GUI for it. Then I started having freeze and reboot issue with one of my HR 22's. Decided to call for a replacement, which turned into a free HR34.
> 
> After troubleshooting and the CSR wanting to send out a tech, I asked to be transferred to retention. I explained the situation and that I wasn't happy with about it. Mentioned that I was thinking about getting an HR34 and this might be a good time to do it, if he could work me a deal. He looks at my account and it says you can get it for $199, but I'll waive that fee and give you free installation. We can schedule it for this Tuesday. I'm traveling this week, so I'm scheduled for Sat 3/3. Basically they are replacing my HR22 for an HR34 in exchange for a 2 yr commitment. Happy once again! (Well I will be if all goes well with the install)...


----------



## steff3

RACJ2 said:


> If you want to get technical, if you have the DIRECTV phone or iPad app, you can set it up from the room with the HR22. Otherwise, you would have to go to the HR34 to set up that third recording. I was simply explaining why MRV/WHDVR would come in handy for remote viewing. As I posted earlier in this thread, I was able to get all equipment and installation for free. And I ordered back on 2-25-12 and it was installed om 3-3-12, which is recent.[/QUOTE
> Even tho your install was a few days ago, the order was two weeks ago so thanks but to me recent is a order in last few days I did call yesterday and they said no offers on the 34, and only offered replacement for my faulty 22 and some programing credits. I told her that wasn't quite good enough. I will try one more time today and if no offer on the 34 then will jump to Dish where they will beat the programming cost plus their newest 2TB receiver at no charge. I've been with Direct since 2003 and love it but loyalty is two way street.


----------



## wco81

What is the new Dish equipment? I've priced their plans too.

Yeah I'm in no mood to pay a lot of money up front for a leased DVR and so far the best they offered me was like $199. Can't recall if they offered free install or not but I didn't bother to pay attention.

I'm out of contract and have been a customer since 2002.


----------



## steff3

wco81 said:


> What is the new Dish equipment? I've priced their plans too.
> 
> Yeah I'm in no mood to pay a lot of money up front for a leased DVR and so far the best they offered me was like $199. Can't recall if they offered free install or not but I didn't bother to pay attention.
> 
> I'm out of contract and have been a customer since 2002.


It is called "Hopper" with 2 TB drive and up to 6 recordings at one time and whole home.. Today is the first day of the rollout. She is calling me back in an hour our so to verify the pricing since yesterday it wasn't officially available. I will post back here with my results from both Direct's offer and Dish's.


----------



## gimp

Did I get a good deal and could I have done better? [Tally so far: NO: 1, YES: 1]

D* subscriber since 2003.

Out of contract.

Current equipment: HR10-250 and HR22NC-100.

I DO NOT have a "SWM System".

Current Charges
PREMIER 02/05 - 03/04 114.99 Monthly
DIRECTV Protection Plan 02/05 - 03/04 5.99 Monthly
DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 02/05 - 03/04 4.99 Monthly
HD Access 02/05 - 03/04 10.00 Monthly
Block Viewing 02/05 - 03/04 .00 Data Collection
DIRECTV DVR Service 02/05 - 03/04 7.00 Monthly
DIRECTV CINEMA 02/05 - 03/04 .00 Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info
Leased Receiver 02/06 6.00
Total Current Charges 148.97

Adjustments& Credits
AT&T Customer Savings 02/03 5.00CR
HD Access 02/05 - 03/04 10.00CR 24 Months Free HD Access
PREMIER 02/05 - 03/04 10.00CR You Save $10 for 12 Mos
Total Adjustments& Credits 25.00CR

****MY DEAL****

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION
1 DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR $399.00 <---*** ASSUME THIS IS A HR34
1 DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR $0.00 <---*** ASSUME THIS IS A HR24
1 WholeHome Upgrd & CCK $199.00 <---*** ASSUME THIS IS A SWM LNB
1 Sales Order Credit -$250.00
Equipment Total $348.00

ADDITIONAL
Installation Fee $49.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $28.71
Sales Order Credit -$49.00
Order Total Paid* $376.71

Plus I got an additional $10/mo. credit for six months

QUESTION: Since I'll only have an HR34 and HR24, and since the HR34 will be connected directly (via its network port) to my existing home network, I won't need a "DIRECTV DECA Broadband with power supply" or a "DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA" will I?

Thank you!


----------



## wco81

You pay $150 a month and you're going to pay almost $400 more for leased equipment?

Did they at least give you lube and tissue?


----------



## sigma1914

wco81 said:


> You pay $150 a month and you're going to pay almost $400 more for leased equipment?
> 
> Did they at least give you lube and tissue?


He's getting SWM, HR34, & HR24...You think that's free/cheap?


----------



## RACJ2

steff3 said:


> RACJ2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get technical, if you have the DIRECTV phone or iPad app, you can set it up from the room with the HR22. Otherwise, you would have to go to the HR34 to set up that third recording. I was simply explaining why MRV/WHDVR would come in handy for remote viewing. As I posted earlier in this thread, I was able to get all equipment and installation for free. And I ordered back on 2-25-12 and it was installed om 3-3-12, which is recent.
> 
> 
> 
> Even tho your install was a few days ago, the order was two weeks ago so thanks but to me recent is a order in last few days I did call yesterday and they said no offers on the 34, and only offered replacement for my faulty 22 and some programing credits. I told her that wasn't quite good enough. I will try one more time today and if no offer on the 34 then will jump to Dish where they will beat the programming cost plus their newest 2TB receiver at no charge. I've been with Direct since 2003 and love it but loyalty is two way street.
Click to expand...

In your case, you should tell the front line csr that you are considering going to Dish because they are offering you ... That should trigger you going to a retention csr. They may be able to give it to you for free. And if they did it a few weeks ago, they can do it today.

(When you quote a post, be careful you don't erase the last bracket, since it doesn't show as a quote w/o it).


----------



## steff3

RACJ2 said:


> In your case, you should tell the front line csr that you are considering going to Dish because they are offering you ... That should trigger you going to a retention csr. They may be able to give it to you for free. And if they did it a few weeks ago, they can do it today.
> 
> (When you quote a post, be careful you don't erase the last bracket, since it doesn't show as a quote w/o it).


Thanks!! Sorry about the bracket, did that from my phone....


----------



## RACJ2

steff3 said:


> Thanks!! Sorry about the bracket, did that from my phone....


If you really want to stay, just say that. Then say, but its too tempting for me to switch, since I can get everything for free from Dish. Then see what they say.


----------



## sangweb

Got the deal as most people here, I've been 8 yrs with DTV, contract not up until Feb 13, got showtime for 1yr, Starz 6 month, $10 hd discount for 24 month, $10 sport discount for 6 month, $10 discount package for 24 months, HR34 for $99 + $49 installation, 2 yr contract, I am one happy customer.


----------



## inkahauts

"steff3" said:


> It is called "Hopper" with 2 TB drive and up to 6 recordings at one time and whole home.. Today is the first day of the rollout. She is calling me back in an hour our so to verify the pricing since yesterday it wasn't officially available. I will post back here with my results from both Direct's offer and Dish's.


Ah, careful how you count that six things recorded at nice. It's not any six things. It's two things, plus your locals, if you get your locals via sat. And then you have to play games or they are gone in eight days.


----------



## steff3

inkahauts said:


> Ah, careful how you count that six things recorded at nice. It's not any six things. It's two things, plus your locals, if you get your locals via sat. And then you have to play games or they are gone in eight days.


Yes, this is true. 4 primetime local network shows that if not kept, will drop in eight days plus 2 other recordings possible on the other two tunners. I discovered this after looking into it a bit more however it is still better than what DirecTV is willing to offer me. Tomorrow will be my last call to Direct, I do hope they are willing to offer some incentive for the HR34. Still a fan of D*


----------



## archer75

inkahauts said:


> Ah, careful how you count that six things recorded at nice. It's not any six things. It's two things, plus your locals, if you get your locals via sat. And then you have to play games or they are gone in eight days.


If you have timers setup for the shows captured by primetime anytime it will automatically move those primetime shows over to your standard dvr list making it so you don't have to manually move them over. Thus they are not lost after 8 days.


----------



## wahooq

*games*


----------



## gordo80

Has anyone been able to upgrade from a HR24 to HR34 and at what price? I am thinking of swapping receivers but not for $399.


----------



## spartanstew

gordo80 said:


> Has anyone been able to upgrade from a HR24 to HR34 and at what price? I am thinking of swapping receivers but not for $399.


Yes, the cost has been between $0 - $399.


----------



## Jon J

spartanstew said:


> Yes, the cost (of an upgrade) has been between $0 - $399.


Or, if you are fortunate enought to get a CSR who refuses to work with you, it could be $499.


----------



## Chuck W

Jon J said:


> Or, if you are fortunate enought to get a CSR who refuses to work with you, it could be $499.


That's because very few, if any CSRs really have the ability to work a deal for the customer. Most people(including myself) are getting their deals through retention, as they have more flexibility in working with the customers.


----------



## rthib

My old HD-DVR is dying, so I called up.
Got the offer of a free regular HD-DVR since I am such a good customer.
I asked about new HR34 and price was $500+.
So I said no thanks, I will go see what Dish offers.

Transfers me to retention.
After waiting and waiting, finally offers me a HR34 for $199 installed.
(But just HR34, no whole house DVR of any other features)

Right now I have only one HD TV, but two other old Regular DVRs.
But figure might replace one or other in next two years.

So should I try for more, and if so what should I ask for?
Since this is going to get me another 2 years with D, want to make sure I have everything I need.
Is $199 the best. I have seen folks with $99+$49, so this doesn't seem that bad, but feel like I should be asking for more?
Just not sure what all to ask for. Site is no help nor is "equipment person".

Dish Hopper looks nice and gets me new equipment everywhere and cheaper fees for few years, so wondering if I should just do that and come back later.

Looking for Advice. Thanks.


----------



## steff3

rthib said:


> My old HD-DVR is dying, so I called up.
> Got the offer of a free regular HD-DVR since I am such a good customer.
> I asked about new HR34 and price was $500+.
> So I said no thanks, I will go see what Dish offers.
> 
> Transfers me to retention.
> After waiting and waiting, finally offers me a HR34 for $199 installed.
> (But just HR34, no whole house DVR of any other features)
> 
> Right now I have only one HD TV, but two other old Regular DVRs.
> But figure might replace one or other in next two years.
> 
> So should I try for more, and if so what should I ask for?
> Since this is going to get me another 2 years with D, want to make sure I have everything I need.
> Is $199 the best. I have seen folks with $99+$49, so this doesn't seem that bad, but feel like I should be asking for more?
> Just not sure what all to ask for. Site is no help nor is "equipment person".
> 
> Dish Hopper looks nice and gets me new equipment everywhere and cheaper fees for few years, so wondering if I should just do that and come back later.
> 
> Looking for Advice. Thanks.


Everyones milage seems to vary...for me, I called three times and my reuslts: customer since 2003, no contract, always on time, and they wouldn't even offer me the 199.00 so I am going to Dish and their new Hopper, free install, whole home, equal programming (for me, no premiun sports) and saving on the monthly quite a bit. Will see if quality is as good as D* .... Others have received for 99. and free install so good luck, I got tired of trying.


----------



## gordo80

I got off the phone and they told my TV needs be RVU compatible in order for the HR34 to work. Is this true? BTW I have a samsung UNC8000 3d TV model


----------



## dirtyblueshirt

gordo80 said:


> I got off the phone and they told my TV needs be RVU compatible in order for the HR34 to work. Is this true?


Absolutely not. RVU capable TVs are required to use the RVU function. the HR34 will act as a standard DVR for non-RVU televisions.


----------



## gordo80

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Absolutely not. RVU capable TVs are required to use the RVU function. the HR34 will act as a standard DVR for non-RVU televisions.


If get the HR34 receiver I won't loose the MRV feautre?


----------



## dpeters11

Any MRV compatible directv receivers can view recordings on a HR34, and the 34 can play recordings from another DVR.


----------



## wahooq

yeah pricing is dependent upon individual accounts...hr34 works with whole home.....mines been working fine


----------



## Deftones

I think I may call this weekend and see what kind of deal I can get. I will just throw out the Dish deal with the free Hopper. I'd assume since I'm a long time customer (2004) with the highest package and out of contract, it would benefit them to keep me around.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

Called last week to get a deal onj one. CSR only offered it at 399+99 for the cinema conenction kit and 40 for the installation.

Asked to be transfered to customer retention where they ended up at a grand total of $99.00 for everytring.

Installer came out on Tuesday and watched me install everything since my system is too complex for them to even touch (which I tried to tell the CSRs at the time of ordering). However the techs don't get paid until it's all activated so I oblidged while he was on site....


----------



## inkahauts

archer75 said:


> If you have timers setup for the shows captured by primetime anytime it will automatically move those primetime shows over to your standard dvr list making it so you don't have to manually move them over. Thus they are not lost after 8 days.


Actually, they won't according to dish...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2981038#post2981038

I am guessing that if you set up a regular timer for it, that it will record a show on one of the other two free tuners and that's how it gets saved... Extremely annoying IMHO, but its still a nice feature. However, talk about having to baby sit a dvr...


----------



## archer75

inkahauts said:


> Actually, they won't according to dish...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2981038#post2981038
> 
> I am guessing that if you set up a regular timer for it, that it will record a show on one of the other two free tuners and that's how it gets saved... Extremely annoying IMHO, but its still a nice feature. However, talk about having to baby sit a dvr...


My information came from the satellite guys write up of using the hopper for awhile now. They say timers automatically move over from the ptat.


----------



## RACJ2

steff3 said:


> Everyones milage seems to vary...for me, I called three times and my reuslts: customer since 2003, no contract, always on time, and they wouldn't even offer me the 199.00 so I am going to Dish and their new Hopper, free install, whole home, equal programming (for me, no premiun sports) and saving on the monthly quite a bit. Will see if quality is as good as D* .... Others have received for 99. and free install so good luck, I got tired of trying.


Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you. Hope that your switch to DISH gives you what you want. Once you cut the cord, you will find out if they truly did consider you a good customer and were just playing hard ball. If they did, you will get bombarded with basically the new customer offer, just to come back. If you don't, then they weren't playing hardball.


----------



## steff3

RACJ2 said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you. Hope that your switch to DISH gives you what you want. Once you cut the cord, you will find out if they truly did consider you a good customer and were just playing hard ball. If they did, you will get bombarded with basically the new customer offer, just to come back. If you don't, then they weren't playing hardball.


Thanks, I do really hate leaving. If they call after the fact it will be too late as I agreed to a 2 year with Dish. Install isn't until mid next week due to my schedule so who knows between now and then what may happen. If however they wait until after the fact, well, that would just be too late.


----------



## inkahauts

"steff3" said:


> Thanks, I do really hate leaving. If they call after the fact it will be too late as I agreed to a 2 year with Dish. Install isn't until mid next week due to my schedule so who knows between now and then what may happen. If however they wait until after the fact, well, that would just be too late.


I'd call them at let them know you have set up an appointment for a dish install, and what it would take to keep your business. Do that with retention. But be nice about it... You never know... And if they call your bluff, so to speak, ask them if you can set up your service for termination in advance and then do it....


----------



## steff3

inkahauts said:


> I'd call them at let them know you have set up an appointment for a dish install, and what it would take to keep your business. Do that with retention. But be nice about it... You never know... And if they call your bluff, so to speak, ask them if you can set up your service for termination in advance and then do it....


Thanks for the suggestion inkahauts, I will try this.


----------



## Shades228

steff3 said:


> Thanks, I do really hate leaving. If they call after the fact it will be too late as I agreed to a 2 year with Dish. Install isn't until mid next week due to my schedule so who knows between now and then what may happen. If however they wait until after the fact, well, that would just be too late.


What equipment do you have and what are you looking for? I'm just wondering because leaving due to not getting something that another company can't provide either doesn't make much sense.


----------



## steff3

steff3 said:


> Thanks, I do really hate leaving. If they call after the fact it will be too late as I agreed to a 2 year with Dish. Install isn't until mid next week due to my schedule so who knows between now and then what may happen. If however they wait until after the fact, well, that would just be too late.





Shades228 said:


> What equipment do you have and what are you looking for? I'm just wondering because leaving due to not getting something that another company can't provide either doesn't make much sense.


I am just looking for competitive programing cost and a HR34 to replace a faulty HR22 (have two HR20-700's as well) and reduce one of the HR20's. I have NO HBO type premiums or sports premiums, only whole Home (unsupported on my own wireless network) and HD pak with Choice Xtra Classic and the protection plan. All I got was an offer for programing credits for six months.


----------



## Shades228

steff3 said:


> I am just looking for competitive programing cost and a HR34 to replace a faulty HR22 (have two HR20-700's as well) and reduce one of the HR20's. I have NO HBO type premiums or sports premiums, only whole Home (unsupported on my own wireless network) and HD pak with Choice Xtra Classic and the protection plan. All I got was an offer for programing credits for six months.


Without getting too OT you won't get 3 HD DVR's, and have 6 live tuners, from another company and pay less. Sounds like your best move is to get the technical issue resolved and take the discount they offered. If the real hang up is you just want an HR34 for whatever reason then you can take the discount and deactivate that other receiver which would take off $144 from the price, over 2 years, plus whatever the discount is. Otherwise you're giving up functionality to save money and you could do the same thing with DIRECTV.


----------



## steff3

Shades228 said:


> Without getting too OT you won't get 3 HD DVR's, and have 6 live tuners, from another company and pay less. Sounds like your best move is to get the technical issue resolved and take the discount they offered. If the real hang up is you just want an HR34 for whatever reason then you can take the discount and deactivate that other receiver which would take off $144 from the price, over 2 years, plus whatever the discount is. Otherwise you're giving up functionality to save money and you could do the same thing with DIRECTV.


Well your expertise is above mine, no doubt, however....I don't need six live tuners, I only need the ability to record six programs at a time and if I can do that with three tuners and am able to record the programing i need (primetime locals) than that is what can work for me. And I can save $500 over the two years by doing this with Dish, so while I agree technically the 6 tuners are untouchable for the price, the ability I am after is. Not to mention several others have reported getting the 34 for much less so I as a good customer I should too. At any rate, I appreciate your input. Bottom line is if I am valuable to them they will make me a competitive off er and if not I have no issues with going to the dark side.


----------



## dpeters11

Hopper is a good solution if you know the limitations. I saw an ad for it, and I can see someone misunderstanding it.


----------



## steff3

dpeters11 said:


> Hopper is a good solution if you know the limitations. I saw an ad for it, and I can see someone misunderstanding it.


Agreed


----------



## thomasandlisa777

Well, I just attempted to get a h34 and was told 399, plus 49.99 install. I reluctantly paid for it and then after going on here had buyer's remorse and cancelled. I spoke to a csr who said that there was NO way anyone was getting any type of discount on this receiver
. I asked to be transferred to a supervisor who basically told me the same thing. I have been with direct tv for 6 years and have 5 receivers, including hd dvrs. Member of ce and everything else and they basically told me to kick rocks. Also, at the end of the call they were like I'm going to try one other discount. Then the call was disconnected after about 2 minutes. Ugh. I'm very unhappy right now....


----------



## dpeters11

I've been a customer a bit longer, though fewer receivers. That's what I paid for mine, though I didn't need to change my SWM system, so no install.


----------



## thomasandlisa777

Yeah. I think I'll try the retention thing tomorrow and see. I would be fine paying 2 hundred. But not 4. After tax and installation it was 481.00. I like being on top of technology, but no sir.


----------



## Chuck W

thomasandlisa777 said:


> Yeah. I think I'll try the retention thing tomorrow and see. I would be fine paying 2 hundred. But not 4. After tax and installation it was 481.00. I like being on top of technology, but no sir.


That's how I got my deal. the CSRs just don't have the ability to really work any deals so they usually just say no(although there are exceptions).

If you look back a page or so you will see the deal I got. Not as good as some and the retention guy was still pretty stingy and reluctant, but I felt it was good enough(bottom line was $150 after 6 months of programming discounts).


----------



## Mossberg

OK guys. Can you experts walk me through what my best course of action is? 

I've been with Directv since 2007 (no current contract). I am interested in getting a HR34 box. My current equipment is as follows:

HD Choice Extra (no premium channels)
- HR20-700 connected to a 46" Samsung LN46D6050 in living room (RVU compatible TV)
- D12-300 connected to a 37" Westinghouse 1080p TV in master bedroom (need to upgrade to an HD receiver for this TV)
- D12-300 connected to a 27" tube TV in another bedroom
- Samsung SL10D10 Flipdown SDTV receiver hanging under my kitchen cabinets

I do not have any Whole-Home DVR service (obviously), but my HR20-700 is connected to a router that I configured as a wireless bridge, since my main router is in the next room. I can currently use On-Demand in this manner. Would I need a home cinema connection kit if I can already access the net on my receiver?

I don't have any clue of what outside switch or LNBs were installed back in 2007, but there are dual coax lines going into a small box and then into the HR20-700. There are single lines going from the switch to the other SD boxes in the home.

I would like to get rid of the SD box that is currently connected to the Westinghouse TV and upgrade to HD-DVR. Should I order the HR34 and put it on the Samsung TV or the Westinghouse TV? If I put it on the Westinghouse TV in my bedroom, would I even need a HD Receiver for the Samsung TV downstairs, since it is RVU compatible? What functionallity would I lose by not having an HD-DVR at this location?

If this setup would work, I guess I would also need to surrender my HR20-700 back to Directv as well since I only have 2 HDTVs in my home.

I would like to have HD on both HDTVs I own and also the ability to reliably record programs and play them back on both TVs. I'm just confused on what would be the best option for the equipment I have, and what I should ask for when I call retention. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## thomasandlisa777

Well chuck, I managed to call retention this morning. I ended up convincing them to give me the hr34 for 199.99 with free install. Had to sign a new 2 year extension but overall, I'm happy with it. Thanks for your advice, all of you. Install set up for Wednesday!


----------



## Chuck W

thomasandlisa777 said:


> Well chuck, I managed to call retention this morning. I ended up convincing them to give me the hr34 for 199.99 with free install. Had to sign a new 2 year extension but overall, I'm happy with it. Thanks for your advice, all of you. Install set up for Wednesday!


Good to hear that there are still deals to be made out there.


----------



## thomasandlisa777

What is the cinema connection kit? They offered me that for 25 dollars. Its the first I've heard of it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

thomasandlisa777 said:


> What is the cinema connection kit? They offered me that for 25 dollars. Its the first I've heard of it.


Cinema Connection Kit


----------



## thomasandlisa777

Lol well thank you for that info! I hope that they still give it to me for 25 dollars like the rep said - their system was messed up this morning due to an upgrade. I already have deca so is it something I absolutely have to have to get on demand on the hr34?


----------



## Robotpedlr

If you have deca (and interenet access to your system) then you are good. I have an H34 and Hr24 with Deco and no CCK but have full access to VOD.


----------



## thomasandlisa777

Hmmm. Then really it's not even worth it to get that I guess. Installation tomorrow!! Yay!


----------



## dengland

I had a positive experience on the 1st call.

Retention originally said the HR34 would be $399 + $99 CMK + $49 install. He told me he could do it for $199 plus the $49. I asked if he could do $99 + $49. He put me on hold and came back a few minutes later and said that he could. Install scheduled for this Sat the 24th. The call went as smoothly as I had hoped.


----------



## rthib

So called again and nothing.
Set up a disconnect date for EOM.

Looks like I will get to see what the Hopper is all about.


----------



## gordo80

dengland said:


> I had a positive experience on the 1st call.
> 
> Retention originally said the HR34 would be $399 + $99 CMK + $49 install. He told me he could do it for $199 plus the $49. I asked if he could do $99 + $49. He put me on hold and came back a few minutes later and said that he could. Install scheduled for this Sat the 24th. The call went as smoothly as I had hoped.


Did you make a commitment for another 2yrs?


----------



## dpeters11

Leased hardware always comes with a commitment, that's not negotiable. Even at $399, it comes with a two year.


----------



## vikerex

Called today, first CSR looked at my account, thanked me for being a long time customer. Then proceeded to tell me the cost would be $481. Said no promotions at this time for the HR34, I said thank you, and hung up. I then called back and used the magic "cancel" word, got through to retention. "Jim" asked why I wanted to cancel, told him I was thinking of switching to the Hopper. He asked what he could do to keep me with D. I told him I was interested in the HR34. Said he would see what he could do...came back with the price of $149. Then said that there were two $49 installation charges (don't know why the are both listed as DIRECTV® Home Media Center Client Installation (TV) on the order) and these would be free, then I asked if that was the best he could do? Came back with a $20 credit on programming for six months, and the monthly HD charge $10 credited for six months. So, $20x6= $120 + $10x6= $60..= $180 (subject to further negotiations, he said)..."Jim" was great to talk to, and very polite... Over all a great deal!!! Installation is Wednesday!!!


----------



## dengland

gordo80 said:


> Did you make a commitment for another 2yrs?


 Yes, which was not an issue for me. Actually, the liability decreases by $20/month. When you think about it, it is not much more than a few months of service. My bill is over $100 before taxes and before removing credits (24 month HD, NFL ST credits, etc).


----------



## inkahauts

rthib said:


> So called again and nothing.
> Set up a disconnect date for EOM.
> 
> Looks like I will get to see what the Hopper is all about.


Did you talk to retention?


----------



## wco81

It might be instructive to know how much the monthly bills are of members here versus what kind of deals they're getting.


----------



## Deftones

Called up retention. Was offered free whole home installation but $399 for the HMC. Ummm, no. Will try again tomorrow or the next day. I really don't need the HMC if I did get the whole home DVR service, but the extra space recording space / 50 extra series passes and 5 tuners would certainly alleviate some of the problems.


----------



## bman51

Got the HR34 and install this week for $149 + tax. Tried to get them to send me the box for self-install; but they refused. I could have saved myself a bunch of hours of hanging around and slow install. Works great though.


----------



## wco81

Are they charging tax on the $149 or the un-discounted price?

What is your monthly bill?


----------



## dengland

Rest of my story...

Installers were here for 4 hours. One guy was a trainee, so he may of slowed the 1st one down. Electronic order had the wrong receiver listed to swap out (caused a problem later). I had to tell the trainee not to connect both the DECA RJ45 and my unsupported Enet connection. The trainee plugged my legacy Enet into the HR34. So when the CCK was connected, it took out my whole network until we figured it out. 

HR34 would not pass Sat test on 103. Signal Strength values ranged from 88 to 95. They struggled with peaking the dish for awhile. They ended up setting up a second dish on the ground that they able to get the HR34 to pass.

My HR20-100 would not power the DECA. They tried a new style DECA, still no joy. He swapped the HR20-100 with the HR20-700 that the HR34 was replacing. Joy.

Tech cannot close out his workorder since according to his paperwork he was supposed to remove my HR10-250. He made a couple of calls and finally asked if I would call and tell them which RCVR to deactivate. I felt bad for the guys since they had been here 4 hours. They left, I placed a call.

CSR I talked to took care of it...About a minute after I hung up, all of my RCVRs went unauthorized. Called back and CSR discovered that I no longer had any programming. No HD service. No DVR service. After about 10 minutes he has me squared away. Well I think so until I check tonight. I no longer have my legacy package, I have been switched. Not that big of a deal, it is the principle.


----------



## Chuck W

dengland said:


> Rest of my story...
> 
> Installers were here for 4 hours. One guy was a trainee, so he may of slowed the 1st one down. Electronic order had the wrong receiver listed to swap out (caused a problem later). I had to tell the trainee not to connect both the DECA RJ45 and my unsupported Enet connection. The trainee plugged my legacy Enet into the HR34. So when the CCK was connected, it took out my whole network until we figured it out.
> 
> HR34 would not pass Sat test on 103. Signal Strength values ranged from 88 to 95. They struggled with peaking the dish for awhile. They ended up setting up a second dish on the ground that they able to get the HR34 to pass.
> 
> My HR20-100 would not power the DECA. They tried a new style DECA, still no joy. He swapped the HR20-100 with the HR20-700 that the HR34 was replacing. Joy.
> 
> Tech cannot close out his workorder since according to his paperwork he was supposed to remove my HR10-250. He made a couple of calls and finally asked if I would call and tell them which RCVR to deactivate. I felt bad for the guys since they had been here 4 hours. They left, I placed a call.
> 
> CSR I talked to took care of it...About a minute after I hung up, all of my RCVRs went unauthorized. Called back and CSR discovered that I no longer had any programming. No HD service. No DVR service. After about 10 minutes he has me squared away. Well I think so until I check tonight. I no longer have my legacy package, I have been switched. Not that big of a deal, it is the principle.


On the HR20-100, I believe they need to put a band stop filer on it, for it to work with DECA. I know when the tech was doing mine, he didn't realize this either and just replaced it with a new HR24(got lucky). 

On the dish peaking, those signal strengths seem fine. I remember the tech telling me that all had to be 85 or above. I wonder what was holding the HR34 back with your setup.

That kinda sucks on the package/account issue. I know it was a good thing I checked my account because when he replaced my HR21 with the HR34, there was a miscommunication. The installer took the HR21 with him and Directv thought I was sending it back and still had it active on my account. So i had to have them remove it, over the phone.

wco81,
I got taxed on my amount.


----------



## Jerry_K

We have no problems with the 99 and 103 even with signal strengths on the DVR meter of 70s.


----------



## dengland

Chuck W said:


> On the HR20-100...replaced it with a new HR24(got lucky).
> 
> That kinda sucks on the package/account issue


Turns out I lost MRV too. Made a 10:30 pm call and got a great CSR. She got my original PKG back, MVR back, and verified everyone of my current credits in short order.

I did ask if he had an HR24 and he said just some refurbished 23s.


----------



## dakeeney

Chuck W said:


> On the HR20-100, I believe they need to put a band stop filer on it, for it to work with DECA. I know when the tech was doing mine, he didn't realize this either and just replaced it with a new HR24(got lucky).
> 
> On the dish peaking, those signal strengths seem fine. I remember the tech telling me that all had to be 85 or above. I wonder what was holding the HR34 back with your setup.
> 
> That kinda sucks on the package/account issue. I know it was a good thing I checked my account because when he replaced my HR21 with the HR34, there was a miscommunication. The installer took the HR21 with him and Directv thought I was sending it back and still had it active on my account. So i had to have them remove it, over the phone.
> 
> wco81,
> I got taxed on my amount.


When I had my HR-24 installed the tech said that signal strength had to be 90 or above. I took about 30-40 minutes of me helping tweak the system but he finally got all signals above 90.


----------



## RunnerFL

dakeeney said:


> When I had my HR-24 installed the tech said that signal strength had to be 90 or above. I took about 30-40 minutes of me helping tweak the system but he finally got all signals above 90.


One would think the tech would know how to align a dish to get good signal strength without involving the customer. When I had my HR34 put in he replaced my dish and LNB and had me in the upper 90's for strength within 15 minutes, all on his own.


----------



## plutodc

I was a customer of dtv in 2009 had been for three years switched back as of friday. They gave me new customer pricing plus an extra 15 off for a year and 3 free months of hbo showtime etc and i snagged a hr34 for free a h25 for free and i still had a hr20 700 i might swap out here in a few days for a hr 24!


----------



## antzona

I am interested in upgrading my HR20-700. It still works fine but I like the idea of having a HR34 where I can record more shows at once.

I called today and was told I could get one for $99, plus $49 for installation, and $99 for SWM. Is there any way around the SWM charge. I see others in this thread talking about the Cinema Kit. I have my HR20 hardwired via ethernet to my dsl router. Do I really need the SWM or Cinema Kit?

I was hoping to get one with the $99 price and then $49 for install. I don't want to toss another hundred on.

Would it be worth my while to upgrade to a HR24 or 25, or just wait on a HR34?

I appreciate any help.


----------



## inkahauts

Call and ask again. The install price should always include the swim.


----------



## Shades228

antzona said:


> I am interested in upgrading my HR20-700. It still works fine but I like the idea of having a HR34 where I can record more shows at once.
> 
> I called today and was told I could get one for $99, plus $49 for installation, and $99 for SWM. Is there any way around the SWM charge. I see others in this thread talking about the Cinema Kit. I have my HR20 hardwired via ethernet to my dsl router. Do I really need the SWM or Cinema Kit?
> 
> I was hoping to get one with the $99 price and then $49 for install. I don't want to toss another hundred on.
> 
> Would it be worth my while to upgrade to a HR24 or 25, or just wait on a HR34?
> 
> I appreciate any help.





inkahauts said:


> Call and ask again. The install price should always include the swim.


$99 is for a CCK which will build a work order with a SWM which is required if you don't have a SWM.


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> $99 is for a CCK which will build a work order with a SWM which is required if you don't have a SWM.


He doesn't need a cck if he has a hr34 as it will plug into it, and I was under the impression if the equipment required install, that's all that was need to trigger a swim. Is that not right?


----------



## antzona

I called again and explained my situation. She said the price and information I was quoted was correct. She said the other $99 is for a CCK because the HR34 needs to be wired to the Internet. I told her that I have three data ports on the wall behind my TV. They are wired to my office where I connect them to my router. My current Directv box is wired to my network. I would do the same with the HR34. She then said that they have to charge for the CCK to install the single switch instead of the multi switch at my dish and the CCK is needed for that. Sounds like nonsense to me. I can go on ebay and buy the SWM for a lot less than $99. I think I'll call again just to see what the next rep will say.


----------



## antzona

Just called back and spoke with the very competent Kevin. He said the other two reps were processing my order incorrectly. He completed my order for a HR 34, CCK, and installation for $148 plus tax, for a grand total of $155.18. That's more like it. He said the other two were running it through like I was ordering a Whole Home set up, when I only have one TV. I'm glad I took the time to keep calling. I can't wait to get the HR34.


----------



## wahooq

its a shame you had to call that many times tho'


----------



## or8ital

Trying for my 8th time to talk them down. Ive been a customer since 2007 and going through the retention route have not been able to get a discount. Finally found someone who is going to ask a supervisor what they can do. Keeping my fingers crossed while on hold. So frustrating.


----------



## or8ital

or8ital said:


> Trying for my 8th time to talk them down. Ive been a customer since 2007 and going through the retention route have not been able to get a discount. Finally found someone who is going to ask a supervisor what they can do. Keeping my fingers crossed while on hold. So frustrating.


Best I could get:

HR34 - $249
CCK - Free
Installation - $25
Plus an upgrade of my H20 receiver for free.

I went ahead and did it. Tired of trying.

Also got $10 off for 12 months. and the small HD package of HD channels free for 6 months.


----------



## bamahd

I've been with them for 1 year and got the HR34 for $199 and $25 for the install. It took the installers 3 hours to do the job. The whole home seemed to give them a problem. It appears that you cannot pick a particular receiver to share your recordings with. Once you share yours with one, they all see it. In my case we have 3 DVR's on the whole home system. You cannot block a receiver from seeing another receiver. It clutters up the recordings menu on the DVR's. The installers didn't know this and kept working on blocking one from seeing the other. They finally called another service rep and he set them straight.


----------



## RunnerFL

bamahd said:


> I've been with them for 1 year and got the HR34 for $199 and $25 for the install. It took the installers 3 hours to do the job. The whole home seemed to give them a problem. It appears that you cannot pick a particular receiver to share your recordings with. Once you share yours with one, they all see it. In my case we have 3 DVR's on the whole home system. You cannot block a receiver from seeing another receiver. It clutters up the recordings menu on the DVR's. The installers didn't know this and kept working on blocking one from seeing the other. They finally called another service rep and he set them straight.


The only option you have as far as blocking is to not allow any other units to see the content on a DVR. You can't pick and choose what units see what units.


----------



## inkahauts

"bamahd" said:


> I've been with them for 1 year and got the HR34 for $199 and $25 for the install. It took the installers 3 hours to do the job. The whole home seemed to give them a problem. It appears that you cannot pick a particular receiver to share your recordings with. Once you share yours with one, they all see it. In my case we have 3 DVR's on the whole home system. You cannot block a receiver from seeing another receiver. It clutters up the recordings menu on the DVR's. The installers didn't know this and kept working on blocking one from seeing the other. They finally called another service rep and he set them straight.


So you have three total dvrs, and there is one you don't want to ever show n the other two? Or you where hopping for a toggle?

Do have an iPad?


----------



## Deftones

Damn, this has been the most difficult yet. You'd figure a 7+ year customer that subscribes to the premiere package would be someone you'd want to try to retain. Both calls I was told "we don't have any deals for that right now."

I'm wondering if me calling last year and getting the Red Zone channel for free is having anything to do with this.


----------



## Davenlr

Deftones said:


> I'm wondering if me calling last year and getting the Red Zone channel for free is having anything to do with this.


No. If you go to your account on their website, and select equipment, and look at the add on price for various boxes, if it shows full price i.e. $199 for a HDDVR, $99 for a HD Receiver, then you are not currently eligible for an equipment discount. This could be due to other monthly monetary discounts you have received, or are currently receiving.

Ive been a customer since the 90's, and paid $349 for mine (got a $50 discount that showed up on the website). At the time is was not under contract. I could have called retention and played roulette to try to get one for $99, but I figured if I wanted it, it was worth paying the asking price at the time.


----------



## drpjr

Davenlr said:


> No. If you go to your account on their website, and select equipment, and look at the add on price for various boxes, if it shows full price i.e. $199 for a HDDVR, $99 for a HD Receiver, then you are not currently eligible for an equipment discount. This could be due to other monthly monetary discounts you have received, or are currently receiving.......


+1. That seems to be the case with me. My HDDVR offer has been $0 or $99 for well over a year. I recently added a second "friend" discount and a few days later my offer jumped to $199 with no other changes to my account for a long time. It will be interesting to see if the offer changes back when the first friend drops off in about 3 months.


----------



## Deftones

Davenlr said:


> No. If you go to your account on their website, and select equipment, and look at the add on price for various boxes, if it shows full price i.e. $199 for a HDDVR, $99 for a HD Receiver, then you are not currently eligible for an equipment discount. This could be due to other monthly monetary discounts you have received, or are currently receiving.
> 
> Ive been a customer since the 90's, and paid $349 for mine (got a $50 discount that showed up on the website). At the time is was not under contract. I could have called retention and played roulette to try to get one for $99, but I figured if I wanted it, it was worth paying the asking price at the time.


Which is why I mentioned the red zone channel thing. I got that without subscribing to Sunday ticket at no cost this past NFL season. I understand the reasoning but still seems weird not to try to lock someone into another 2 year contract when that its worth $3600 to them over that period of time. Especially with the threat of cancellation of service.


----------



## Phasers

Phasers said:


> Just wanted to share my experience. I called DTV retentions, was offered HR34 for $199 because of my "history", I didn't have to say anything before the rep offered to waive the $199, as long as I paid thr $49 installation fee.
> 
> I said I didn't want to pay anything. The rep said "ok", waived the $199 and the $49 installation, and scheduled a tech to come out and swap out an H21 for the HR34 for free. They also upgraded me to a SWM16 (from 2 different dishes, each with a SWM8- don't know why this wasn't done before) as well when the tech came out.
> 
> So basically, like the guy on the previous page, I was able to upgrade an HD Reciever to an HR34 for free in exchange for a new 2 year commitment. Since I had about a year left anyways, I think this was a very good deal, and so I took it. I now have an HR34 and 4 HR24's with MRV (and a BB DECA). Th HR34 and one HR24 are are on side of the SWM16 (along with BB DECA) and the other three HR24's are on the other side of the SWM16, for 13 out of 16 tuners in use (7/8 and 6/8).
> 
> Now if only they would upgrade the HR34 to an HD Interface.


I just wanted to quote my previous experience as it may have gotten lost, since everyone seems to be getting told a different story about pricing now. Again, this was through Retentions, I paid $0 for the HR34 and $0 for the install. I had 1 yr+ left on my contract when I called. Also, I got $20 off for 6 months, and another $10 off for 1 year in discounts.


----------



## RockinRay

We too just got an HR34 with installation for $0.00. I talked with retentions and they were very nice to deal with. No issues at all, everything was free for us.

The HR34 is an awesome box! I hope it is / remains stable.


----------



## snappjay

I am sorry if this has been answered before... I got through about 17 pages 
I was wondering if anyone who is in my situation has tried for the $300 credit.

- "New" customer (compared to some/most of the members here)... started summer 2010.
- Signed up when it was free HD for life. I think Whole Home had just started.
- Never asked for a credit.
- Signed up my brother in law as well as my parents (So $20 off a month for 10 months)
- Internet Connection Kit already installed. I can push the right arrow and bring up DTV apps on my HR24.
- Autopay since I signed up.
- We had both HR24 and H24 at the time of install, but we sent back the H24 in hopes of a Samsung RVU / HR34 set up. Right now, we just have the HR24 in the living room and use OTA in the rest of the house.

As you can imagine, I am not going to call until I am off contract.
I feel like I might be too "new" to get much of anything. My wife is willing to cancel DTV and go to our local cable + Ceton 4 tuner HTPC if we cannot get a deal.

Our Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday DVR schedule has 3-5 shows on at the same time. We usually wheel in another TV from our bedroom/kitchen/kids room if we can watch over the air or QAM. My wife hates that. :sure:


----------



## gimp

inkahauts said:


> He doesn't need a cck if he has a hr34 as it will plug into it, and I was under the impression if the equipment required install, that's all that was need to trigger a swim. Is that not right?


When they did my upgrade to HR34/HR24 last week, the installer insisted on using the DECABB1R0, even though I have a network outlet next to the HR34. He also insisted on plugging in the DECABB1R0 power adapter, which I believe is also unncessary in this case since the DECABB1R0 can get its power from the HR34.

Also FYI, the HR34 has NO Digital (Optical) output, only coax.


----------



## inkahauts

"gimp" said:


> When they did my upgrade to HR34/HR24 last week, the installer insisted on using the DECABB1R0, even though I have a network outlet next to the HR34. He also insisted on plugging in the DECABB1R0 power adapter, which I believe is also unncessary in this case since the DECABB1R0 can get its power from the HR34.
> 
> Also FYI, the HR34 has NO Digital (Optical) output, only coax.


Actually, I don't believe the hr34 will power any kind of deca. I'll check....

I know they sometimes insist on this right now, but that's because they are uninformed. It's not needed. If I where you, I'd pull it and hook up the Ethernet directly to the unit and be done with it.

How exactly did they wire it?


----------



## gimp

inkahauts said:


> Actually, I don't believe the hr34 will power any kind of deca. I'll check....
> 
> I know they sometimes insist on this right now, but that's because they are uninformed. It's not needed. If I where you, I'd pull it and hook up the Ethernet directly to the unit and be done with it.
> 
> How exactly did they wire it?


Wired as shown here (DECA connected to splitter).


----------



## inkahauts

"gimp" said:


> Wired as shown here (DECA connected to splitter).


Ok. Well assuming he used a 2 way splitter right at the box, all you have to do is disconnect the splitter, remove the deca and plug your Ethernet cable directly from your switch to your hr34, and make sure there are no bsf in between the hr34 and the rest of the system.


----------



## wco81

I think the monthly bill is as big a determinant of what kind of deal they'll cut you as anything else.


----------



## AaronBlind

There are quite a few factors from what a former employee told me....not just length of service and in/out of contract.


----------



## RunnerFL

wco81 said:


> I think the monthly bill is as big a determinant of what kind of deal they'll cut you as anything else.





AaronBlind said:


> There are quite a few factors from what a former employee told me....not just length of service and in/out of contract.


I don't think bill or length of service are a factor at all. This thread clearly shows the only determining factor is what CSR you get and what they are willing to do to keep you as a customer.


----------



## crawdad62

RunnerFL said:


> I don't think bill or length of service are a factor at all. This thread clearly shows the only determining factor is what CSR you get and what they are willing to do to keep you as a customer.


Yep. And I think that's the whole point of this thread. It all who you get when and how they're feeling at any given time on what you're going to end up with.


----------



## gordo80

After calling for the second time I got what I wanted. I got a $300 dollar credit for the receiver. The receiver will be install this Saturday can't wait.


----------



## Shades228

inkahauts said:


> He doesn't need a cck if he has a hr34 as it will plug into it, and I was under the impression if the equipment required install, that's all that was need to trigger a swim. Is that not right?


He has to have SWM and ordering a CCK is the only way to get that on the order unless they order WHDVR as well at the same time.

This is how it's been since the first page. If someone doesn't have SWM they must order a CCK or WHDVR depending on the account.

I know he said the third rep said the first two were wrong but that wasn't the case.


----------



## RF_Eng

Several calls, ended up at $299 with free install and a $120 programming credit. Cost me an additional $5 for a large bottle of Advil to get over the headache caused by DTV's CSRs saying what a valuable customer I am so many times


----------



## rayjoe2

Sorry if already answered but long thread. Tried to order a HR34 but was told needed an install (can live with it but doubt I need it) and CCK. Don't understand why would need CCK. I am networked and sharing between two HR-20s. Paying for WHDVR but I installed. Have the SWM. BLL - do I really need an install (plan to swap out for existing HR-20) and do I need the CKK?Tks in advance


----------



## gordo80

snappjay said:


> I am sorry if this has been answered before... I got through about 17 pages
> I was wondering if anyone who is in my situation has tried for the $300 credit.
> 
> - "New" customer (compared to some/most of the members here)... started summer 2010.
> - Signed up when it was free HD for life. I think Whole Home had just started.
> - Never asked for a credit.
> - Signed up my brother in law as well as my parents (So $20 off a month for 10 months)
> - Internet Connection Kit already installed. I can push the right arrow and bring up DTV apps on my HR24.
> - Autopay since I signed up.
> - We had both HR24 and H24 at the time of install, but we sent back the H24 in hopes of a Samsung RVU / HR34 set up. Right now, we just have the HR24 in the living room and use OTA in the rest of the house.
> 
> As you can imagine, I am not going to call until I am off contract.
> I feel like I might be too "new" to get much of anything. My wife is willing to cancel DTV and go to our local cable + Ceton 4 tuner HTPC if we cannot get a deal.
> 
> Our Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday DVR schedule has 3-5 shows on at the same time. We usually wheel in another TV from our bedroom/kitchen/kids room if we can watch over the air or QAM. My wife hates that. :sure:


I was in the same boat like you. I signed up on July of 2010. I told DTV that I want to cancel my service. They told me that I need to pay $80 to fulfill my contract. They ask why I want to cancel and I told them that I wanted the HR 34 and CSR told me that I couldn't get any discount on the receiver. Retention ask if they can get me a fair deal on the HR 34 would I consider staying with DTV? I told them yes. Retention gave a $300 dollar discount and free installation. My total price was 99 + tax. I hope that helps, but remember be polite when you are talking to them. BTW I keeping my HR24 DVR and returning the H24.


----------



## RunnerFL

rayjoe2 said:


> Sorry if already answered but long thread. Tried to order a HR34 but was told needed an install (can live with it but doubt I need it) and CCK. Don't understand why would need CCK. I am networked and sharing between two HR-20s. Paying for WHDVR but I installed. Have the SWM. BLL - do I really need an install (plan to swap out for existing HR-20) and do I need the CKK?Tks in advance


HR34 installs require a truck roll, they will not drop ship them to customers at all. They are requiring the CCK as well but you could probably convince them you don't need it if you can prove the HR34 will have an Internet connection once installed.


----------



## wahooq

as i have posted several times....a CCK is not required but a SWM install is....if you have a DIY setup you will stil have to pay for the upgrade i.e. DTV does NOT support DIY installs


----------



## wco81

CCK is for what, so that you can download their on demand movies that you pay extra for?

So I can see them wanting all DVRs to be connected to the Internet but if one isn't interested in on demand content, especially since the movies cost additional money, why should you be forced to pay for it?

It's absurd enough to pay a lot of money for leased hardware in the first place.


----------



## RunnerFL

wco81 said:


> CCK is for what, so that you can download their on demand movies that you pay extra for?
> 
> So I can see them wanting all DVRs to be connected to the Internet but if one isn't interested in on demand content, especially since the movies cost additional money, why should you be forced to pay for it?
> 
> It's absurd enough to pay a lot of money for leased hardware in the first place.


The CCK includes SWiM, if the house isn't already wired for it, which is required for the HR34. It also includes any DECA boxes you need for older HR2X units and any wiring involved to make that happen. The CCK isn't just to connect the HR34 to the Internet.


----------



## Deftones

3rd time is the charm I guess. Got the HR34 for $150 + $49 installation plus 6 months of $20 credits. It was either that or the whole home installation for free for my existing system. I couldn't get both. I'm considering just calling back to add the whole home to the system since it will give me the most functionality.


----------



## utvnut

Anyone know if the HR34 is available in the Fairfax VA area?


----------



## Chuck W

utvnut said:


> Anyone know if the HR34 is available in the Fairfax VA area?


It's available nationwide I believe.


----------



## utvnut

"Chuck W" said:


> It's available nationwide I believe.


Why would the DTV website say not available when I check equipment?


----------



## inkahauts

"utvnut" said:


> Why would the DTV website say not available when I check equipment?


You can't just order it and have it shipped. It requires installation from them. They probably require you to calling because of what the system says your setup is.


----------



## utvnut

"inkahauts" said:


> You can't just order it and have it shipped. It requires installation from them. They probably require you to calling because of what the system says your setup is.


Thanks. I'll give a call and see how it goes.


----------



## likegadgets

I have been with DirecTV for over 7 years. I am not on contract.
I pay them over $200 a month. I have 8 receivers (2 HD DVRS - HR20's, 1 STD DVR, and 5 quite older standard receivers).

I am just finishing a whole home remodel and have a box from where I can basically send ethernet or coax anywhere to as many points as I wish.

I twice tried to speak with DTV about getting an HR34 plus another HR24 for what will now be 4 HD-TV's. 

I could not get any offer or discount. They clearly not appreciate the business.

I know this is the DTV section, but I am considering jumping to DISH and the free Hopper. I spoke to DISH and they will basically provide me with a Hopper (their 5 receiver DVR) , 2 clients plus 2 HD DVRS. No cost to 5 HD TVs.

Other than the NOMAD that I like and rarely works well, any compelling reason to stay with DTV? I do not need any of the sports packages. I need networks, local, CNN, HBO and Showtime. They offer all of that and cheaper.

I could pay DTV $399 for the HR34 plus $99 for an additional HDR - but do not see a clear reason why.

Comments appreciated


----------



## Chuck W

Did you go to retention or just try to deal with a standard CSR?

You pretty much need to deal with retention(do the cancel route when it asks) and see what you can get from them. They have much more flexibility in making a deal over the standard CSRs.


----------



## dpeters11

"likegadgets" said:


> I know this is the DTV section, but I am considering jumping to DISH and the free Hopper. I spoke to DISH and they will basically provide me with a Hopper (their 5 receiver DVR) , 2 clients plus 2 HD DVRS. No cost to 5 HD TVs.


Keep in mind if a Joey is in use, it uses a tuner. It also seems if things are set to record that uses all tuners, and someone is watching something live, the channel will change with no warning.


----------



## likegadgets

Chuck W said:


> Did you go to retention or just try to deal with a standard CSR?
> 
> You pretty much need to deal with retention(do the cancel route when it asks) and see what you can get from them. They have much more flexibility in making a deal over the standard CSRs.


Yes - first time I was transferred to cancellations; second time I asked to cancel and after a long hold they answered directly in that department.
I get the feeling they see in their notes I called twice and are now convinced I am bluffing - all the while I may just move to Dish.

There are only 2 TV watchers so the Joey handicap of using a tuner is not a concern. At the end, the product I am seeking is a high quality image for the few shows I watch and it appears that either SAT provider can deliver my lineup, except DISH will give me updated equipment for free.

Maybe the strategy should be switch to DISH now and see in 2 years if DTV wants me back.

Thanks for your comment


----------



## Shades228

likegadgets said:


> I have been with DirecTV for over 7 years. I am not on contract.
> I pay them over $200 a month. I have 8 receivers (2 HD DVRS - HR20's, 1 STD DVR, and 5 quite older standard receivers).
> 
> I am just finishing a whole home remodel and have a box from where I can basically send ethernet or coax anywhere to as many points as I wish.
> 
> I twice tried to speak with DTV about getting an HR34 plus another HR24 for what will now be 4 HD-TV's.
> 
> I could not get any offer or discount. They clearly not appreciate the business.
> 
> I know this is the DTV section, but I am considering jumping to DISH and the free Hopper. I spoke to DISH and they will basically provide me with a Hopper (their 5 receiver DVR) , 2 clients plus 2 HD DVRS. No cost to 5 HD TVs.
> 
> Other than the NOMAD that I like and rarely works well, any compelling reason to stay with DTV? I do not need any of the sports packages. I need networks, local, CNN, HBO and Showtime. They offer all of that and cheaper.
> 
> I could pay DTV $399 for the HR34 plus $99 for an additional HDR - but do not see a clear reason why.
> 
> Comments appreciated


For 8 TV's you would need 2 hoppers and 6 joeys. You would have the ability to record 6 things but you wouldn't be able to watch any live tv like you can now if you're recording shows. Essentially you have 6 tuners total do use for 8 TV's and record shows at the same time.

If you don't see a value in paying for the equipment then don't order it. They're giving you $100 off of a HD DVR based on the price you quoted so it appears they are working with you.


----------



## HiDefGator

I've been a customer forever. 4 HD DVR's currently (20,21,21,24). Called today because I'm moving down the road about a mile. The new house didn't have a dish yet or I wouldn't have called them. Lady said no problem and have you heard of our new HR34? She offered to swap out my oldest HR20 for one for $99. Plus like $20 for something else. New dish install and switch included. I mentioned that I would have more than 8 tuners and she said yeah you need the big switch. No problem. It was a nice surprise for me. I was still under contract anyway.


----------



## Deftones

likegadgets said:


> Yes - first time I was transferred to cancellations; second time I asked to cancel and after a long hold they answered directly in that department.
> I get the feeling they see in their notes I called twice and are now convinced I am bluffing - all the while I may just move to Dish.
> 
> There are only 2 TV watchers so the Joey handicap of using a tuner is not a concern. At the end, the product I am seeking is a high quality image for the few shows I watch and it appears that either SAT provider can deliver my lineup, except DISH will give me updated equipment for free.
> 
> Maybe the strategy should be switch to DISH now and see in 2 years if DTV wants me back.
> 
> Thanks for your comment


fwiw, it took me 3 tries. first 2 i was offered basically nothing. third try i got offered $250 off the HR34 or free whole home installation. took them up on their offer of the $250 off.


----------



## gordo80

likegadgets said:


> I have been with DirecTV for over 7 years. I am not on contract.
> I pay them over $200 a month. I have 8 receivers (2 HD DVRS - HR20's, 1 STD DVR, and 5 quite older standard receivers).
> 
> I am just finishing a whole home remodel and have a box from where I can basically send ethernet or coax anywhere to as many points as I wish.
> 
> I twice tried to speak with DTV about getting an HR34 plus another HR24 for what will now be 4 HD-TV's.
> 
> I could not get any offer or discount. They clearly not appreciate the business.
> 
> I know this is the DTV section, but I am considering jumping to DISH and the free Hopper. I spoke to DISH and they will basically provide me with a Hopper (their 5 receiver DVR) , 2 clients plus 2 HD DVRS. No cost to 5 HD TVs.
> 
> Other than the NOMAD that I like and rarely works well, any compelling reason to stay with DTV? I do not need any of the sports packages. I need networks, local, CNN, HBO and Showtime. They offer all of that and cheaper.
> 
> I could pay DTV $399 for the HR34 plus $99 for an additional HDR - but do not see a clear reason why.
> 
> Comments appreciated


I was in the same boat like you. First time I call they wouldn't not get me a discount. The second time a call I was close to canceling my service and I had four months left on my contract. I was going to pay $80 to cancel my DTV, but when I told retentions that I want cancel my service they gave a $300 dollar credit for the HR34, but I had to make a two year contract agreement which I don't mind. So the total price was 99 + 49 installation + tax. I later call and I got the installation credited back on my account since there was not much involve in the installation. Make sure you go to retention debarment and they will help you.


----------



## RetiredGator

I have been a loyal DirecTV customer for almost twelve years. I used Quicken to calculate how much I have paid out to them during this time, and I was astonished to learn that the amount was $15,300.11. I have two HR22 receivers, one HR20, and one H20. My service bill runs about $132 per month. I tried to get a deal on the HR34 receiver, and they would not budge a penny on the price. The best they woulld offer me was the whole home package for a $49 installation fee, and a replacement HR receiver(unspecified model) for $99. I would have to agree to a new two-year contract.

Now if I were a new customer and had never spent a dime with DirecTV, I could get the HR34 and three HD receivers for $99, free installation, the Premier package, and my bill would drop to $73 per month. This is insane!

I am going to make one more call to Customer Service. I am seeking some advice as to what sort of deal I should ask for. If I can't get a reasonable deal, I will be switching to the Hopper.


----------



## dpeters11

If you're serious on switching, you can try Retention.


----------



## RetiredGator

That was my offer from retention. The original rep wanted $650 for the HR34 and the whole home service.


----------



## dpeters11

Certainly seems pricy to me. That means $250 for whole home install. I know the price went up after I had it done, but that seems high.


----------



## Shades228

RetiredGator said:


> I have been a loyal DirecTV customer for almost twelve years. I used Quicken to calculate how much I have paid out to them during this time, and I was astonished to learn that the amount was $15,300.11. I have two HR22 receivers, one HR20, and one H20. My service bill runs about $132 per month. I tried to get a deal on the HR34 receiver, and they would not budge a penny on the price. The best they woulld offer me was the whole home package for a $49 installation fee, and a replacement HR receiver(unspecified model) for $99. I would have to agree to a new two-year contract.
> 
> Now if I were a new customer and had never spent a dime with DirecTV, I could get the HR34 and three HD receivers for $99, free installation, the Premier package, and my bill would drop to $73 per month. This is insane!
> 
> I am going to make one more call to Customer Service. I am seeking some advice as to what sort of deal I should ask for. If I can't get a reasonable deal, I will be switching to the Hopper.


So they offered Whole home and a HD DVR for $99+49 which would give you 6 tuners across 3 tv's but you'll leave to go to 3 tuners?


----------



## dpeters11

Might be fine for him if he records a lot of network prime time.


----------



## allenn

D* is installing SWM/DECA MRV for the price of a Broadband DECA, $26. They asked if I was interested in an HR34 for an additional fee and contract, but I will wait for the next generation HMC. My point is the price of anything from D* is an undefined variable as mentioned previously in this forum.



RetiredGator said:


> I have been a loyal DirecTV customer for almost twelve years. I used Quicken to calculate how much I have paid out to them during this time, and I was astonished to learn that the amount was $15,300.11......


 May I say that entertainment is not free. If I calculated the amount I have spent on D*'s service and equipment over the last 18 years, it would send me to the nut house. I have a cornucopia of D* equipment in my basement including my first two receivers and antenna ( $2000), a RCA DD 5.1 receiver ($450), a Hughes HR10-250 and antenna ($1060), a Slim5 ($69), HR22-100 ($250 owned) and cables / multiplexors / diplexors / splitters. I guess it is the price I paid for entertainment, and D* sure beats the Charter Communication cable days.

Best wishes.


----------



## RetiredGator

Well, I called DIRECTV again, and I got a somewhat better deal than the first time, but still not as good a one as I could get if I were a brand new customer. This retention CSR stated that they were only allowed to offer a maximum discount of $250 to retain a customer. He said he could knock $250 off the price of the HR34, but I would then have to pay the full $249 price for the SWM whole home setup. Instead, he offered me a replacement HR24 receiver (to replace my H20) at no additional charge. This would give me eight tuners for the whole home setup. He also offered to throw in Starz for six months. I took the deal.

So I am getting the whole home setup plus an additional HR24 for $49. No HR34, though.


----------



## codespy

Happily, and on the first call, they will replace my defective HR24-100 with an HR34. At first, they said they would take $250 off, but after describing my setup and the problems I've had for over the last year, they said it would be $59 for the HMC and a $49 install charge.

So for $113 bucks, they are replacing my HR24 for an HR34.

It ups the commit for another two years, but I am very happy with the deal, the service, and the CSR I spoke with was highly knowledgable and courteous. 

I will continue with DirecTV and pay them money for years to come, since they continue to give me great service. Sorry DISH and Time W*.


----------



## patmurphey

Shades228 said:


> So they offered Whole home and a HD DVR for $99+49 which would give you 6 tuners across 3 tv's but you'll leave to go to 3 tuners?


2 Hoppers plus 1 Joey for 3 TVs gives you 6 tuners (effectively 9 during prime time).


----------



## wco81

So I'm going to try one more time for the HR34 to replace one of my DVRs, see what kind of deal they will give me. I'm out of contract and if I can't get the kind of deals others are getting, I'll look at E* or one of the Cable Card solutions.

But I would also need whole home DVR service, presumably, to network the HR34 to the HR22.

My set up is:

5 LNB dish mounted on side of townhouse with multiswitch right underneath it. From there, 3 RG6 cables run to the living room downstairs and then 2 RG6 cables run to the upstairs master bedroom right next to where the dish is mounted.

Presumably, all they would need to do is replace the multiswitch (and dish?) with the SWiM/MoCA equivalents and use the existing RG6 cable runs to network the two different rooms?

In the living room the HR34 would be near my router so I could run ethernet to it. In the upstairs bedroom, I have a Wifi to ethernet bridge hooked up to the HR22, which is how I get on demand content up there.

So would I just need to indicate that I need a Whole Home DVR install. Or would I need CCK or whatever else they call this kind of installation?


----------



## JayJSea

Right now I cant commit to a 2 year agreement, is there any way to purchase an HR34 without leasing?


----------



## Jerry_K

JayJSea said:


> Right now I cant commit to a 2 year agreement, is there any way to purchase an HR34 without leasing?


Replied to your PM.


----------



## mmmason23

Just got one for free. My contract ends in a few weeks. Called retention got the 250 offer and 10 off a month for 24 months plus free installation. Decided to call back and cancel and maybe just go with free dvr instead. They asked if it was the cost of the equipment that is making me cancel and I said yes. Memtikned if i switvhed to dish my boll wpild be chepaer and equipment free. What price would I be willing to pay? I said free he said OK, had to get a supervisor to approve. He did I'm happy


----------



## cmasia

I have a 5 year old HR20 that is dying a slow death. Premium sub with FS+, MLB, NHL, and NFL ( generally discounted ).

Called the retention department and asked for an HR34 to replace the HR20.

At first I was offered a $250 discount on the box, bringing the cost down $99.

I told him I had no interest in Whole Home Service, but wanted the HR34 for PIP and additional storage.

He said I must either have Whole Home or a Cinema Connection kit.

I dithered a bit and he came back and offered the HR34 and the Cinema Connection kit for free with a 2 year agreement, with no Whole Home monthly fee.

Here's what my account says for this order:

Item Description Price Quantity Total 
STMS Comment for Promotional Offer Free 1 Free 
CMS Churn Offer Tracking Free 1  Free 
DIRECTV Home Media Center HD DVR $99.00 1 $99.00 
MRV Install Free 1 Free 
Additional TV Free 1 Free 
Additional TV Free 1 Free 
Cinema Connection Kit $99.00 1 $99.00 
VCONWifiDeca Free 1 Free 
Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00) 
Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00) 
Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00) 
Additional Receiver Condition Free 1 Free 
HMC Receiver Condition Free 1 Free 
Delivery and Handling Fee Free 
Professional Installation $49.00 
Tax $0.00 
Order Total $0.00 


Thanks to all for writing their experiences here.

And I won't even mind paying $45 for the AM21 I need now!


----------



## MRM

Just saw on a commercial a couple of days ago this was being offered. I wish I hadn't signed up for 2 more years, one year ago, to replace a broken DVR with a new one for free. I sure could use the HR34.


----------



## inkahauts

"MRM" said:


> Just saw on a commercial a couple of days ago this was being offered. I wish I hadn't signed up for 2 more years, one year ago, to replace a broken DVR with a new one for free. I sure could use the HR34.


Call in and see. You might get a great deal.


----------



## jford951

Called today to see about getting a hmc hr34. The initial offer from directv was 99. for the box and 49 for installation with a 49 dollar instant credit so I took it gets installed 4-23. I was expecting to have to call a few time but nope 1 call and first offer can't beat that


----------



## hhh222

I too thank everyone who shared their experience. I just called into retention and mentioned Dish Networks new deal with the Hopper and got the HR34, install and Cinema Connection for free.


----------



## jford951

Well I see if I had kept up with the forum that people are getting it for free now but I am still happy with my deal


----------



## vthokies1996

We're moving next month and needed a 4th receiver in the new house. I was able to add an HR34 for $99. They gave me the Cinema Connection and install for free as part of my mover's connection deal.

As far as the Picture in Picture, can the HR34 display 2 tuners on screen at once or does it only do a tuner and recorded program PIP?


----------



## wco81

So if you get the CCK, does that mean you don't get SWiM or Whole Home DVR?


----------



## jagrim

"vthokies1996" said:


> As far as the Picture in Picture, can the HR34 display 2 tuners on screen at once or does it only do a tuner and recorded program PIP?


I've only used the PIP for live tuners.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"vthokies1996" said:


> As far as the Picture in Picture, can the HR34 display 2 tuners on screen at once or does it only do a tuner and recorded program PIP?


Either or.


----------



## ChuckM128

Called twice today to get an HR34 deal...it was a no go; the best they would do was $200 off the price; I threatened to leave but it didn't matter; they wouldn't budge; I even mentioned the deals I've seen here, but nothing moved them! Congrats to you who have the deals, but it didn't work for me!


----------



## wco81

You probably aren't spending enough with them.

And if you're going to threaten, better be prepared to carry it out.


----------



## jbailey95

This thread has been very helpful. I was already thinking about cancelling after my contract runs out in 4 months, so I called to see what kind of savings were available that might persuade me to commit to 2 more years. After some waffling, I got the $250 discount on the HR34 and $30 off my bill for 6 months. I wasn't expecting the last bit so I'm happy.


----------



## Jerry-D

I was offered a HR34 and HR24 and a CCK for FREE with $49 for Install just 5 days ago. I should have taken the offer.....today the offer is gone and has jumped to around $300! I sent an email to Ellen Filipiak (head of customer service) complaining about the "bate and switch" tactic they used. We'll see...


----------



## Shades228

Jerry-D said:


> I was offered a HR34 and HR24 and a CCK for FREE with $49 for Install just 5 days ago. I should have taken the offer.....today the offer is gone and has jumped to around $300! I sent an email to Ellen Filipiak (head of customer service) complaining about the "bate and switch" tactic they used. We'll see...


There's no bait and switch here however most people have no idea what that really is so it's not surprising to see it misused. Offers can change but if someone offered it for $49 and you passed it up then you really didn't want it that badly or you gambled wrong.


----------



## codespy

Jerry-D said:


> I was offered a HR34 and HR24 and a CCK for FREE with $49 for Install just 5 days ago. I should have taken the offer.....today the offer is gone and has jumped to around $300! I sent an email to Ellen Filipiak (head of customer service) complaining about the "bate and switch" tactic they used. We'll see...


With that deal, I would not have emailed Ellen, I would have emailed your counselor for an appointment. That was a great offer.


----------



## Jerry-D

Shades, I do understand that I used bate and switch loosely...with that said, I made it clear to the directv employee that I had to consult my wife regarding changing technology in the house first, she agreed and understood and told me to "take my time, the offer is in your notes and it will stand". Their was no "gambling" of any kind. As far as "not wanting it that badly", I first wanted to check out the HR34 on sites like this one to see if it was a reliable or stable technology. I gathered enough information that I was willing to make the leap. When I called back today they wouldn't keap their end of the bargain. Believe me, NOW I realize what a great offer it was. And even though i remained calm and civil I was shown little respect by one of the supervisors "Caroline" who at one point insinuated that I was never offered that deal at all. I even gave her the operators name and employee number so she could check her notes...no response to that. BTW, I have been very happy with Directv this is the first time in 12 years that I've been disappointed by Customer Service.


----------



## wco81

Bait and switch.

Yeah they give you a different story every time you call. See if they can get you to accept the best deal for them.


----------



## row25

Hello all. New to the forum. Any new customers able to receive the HR34 for free? Thinking about taking advantage of the current AAA deal, but don't really want to pay for equipment. I am also considering Dish as their Hopper is free, but I'd rather have 5 tuners vs 3.


----------



## nevea2be

row25 said:


> Hello all. New to the forum. Any new customers able to receive the HR34 for free? Thinking about taking advantage of the current AAA deal, but don't really want to pay for equipment. I am also considering Dish as their Hopper is free, but I'd rather have 5 tuners vs 3.


We got the HR34 with our new service installed on April 3rd and only had to pay a $25 shipping charge for them to send the unit to the installers.


----------



## row25

nevea2be said:


> We got the HR34 with our new service installed on April 3rd and only had to pay a $25 shipping charge for them to send the unit to the installers.


How did you go about getting the unit for free? Just call and ask? Chat with someone online? Order from a rep at Costco, BestBuy, etc?


----------



## nevea2be

row25 said:


> How did you go about getting the unit for free? Just call and ask? Chat with someone online? Order from a rep at Costco, BestBuy, etc?


Just called to set up new service nothing special done to get it other then ask for it.


----------



## jasonblair

I'm thinking about ordering one, but I just want to make sure... I can watch the stuff I've recorded on my HR22 and HR24 on my HR34, right? And vice-versa? (I already have Whole Home service.)

Also, since I'd be going from 5 tuners to 10, I assume someone will need to come out and swap the SWM-5 to a SWM-16. What are they generally charging for that?


----------



## RunnerFL

jasonblair said:


> I'm thinking about ordering one, but I just want to make sure... I can watch the stuff I've recorded on my HR22 and HR24 on my HR34, right? And vice-versa? (I already have Whole Home service.)


Yes, you will be able to watch content from other HR's on the HR34 and content from the HR34 on your other HR's.



jasonblair said:


> Also, since I'd be going from 5 tuners to 10, I assume someone will need to come out and swap the SWM-5 to a SWM-16. What are they generally charging for that?


That seems to rely on how good you are at negotiating.


----------



## marshdom

Thanks to everyone on this thread. I am a 10+ year subscriber and haven't updated hardware for a few years (currently using 2 HR20-700's and an old Tivo).

I called in with a polite "threat" to cancel (said "cancel" at the voice prompts) and go to competitor. I ended up being cut-off twice and eventually ended up asking to talk to a supervisor. It took WAY too long, but via persistence and firm-politeness I eventually think I got a good deal. $300 off the HR-34 (so $99) with a free CCK and installation, plus free Showtime for 6 months. This was far from my original offer - required a lot of time & persistence & reminding them of what a good/long-standing customer I am.

Hope that helps add to the information on here for others.

I have a bunch of questions ... some of which I think I might know the answer to (but would love confirmation - as I'm not much of a techie/expert!) ... and some of which have been discussed here and in other threads ... so forgive me as I list a bunch of questions ... feel free to ignore, answer (as few or as many of the items as you'd like), or point me in the right direction:

1) I'd love a quick summary of what the CCK does for me and whether I actually need it? (My house is well-wired with cat5 & ethernet & wifi) They assured me that I would be able to access the HR34 from the HR20's. Is there any charge/fee for being able to do this (not that they mentioned) and is there anything I need to make sure the installer does? (I don't understand the whole SWM discussion, but they assured me that the installation was free and would include any hardware.)

2) What is the primary difference(s) between the HR20-700 (I have two of them that I'm going to continue using on my 2nd & 3rd TV sets) and the HR-24?

3) I tried to convince them that my HR20's are old & slow & not performing well (which is true), but couldn't convince them to upgrade me (for free or with any significant discounts) to HR24's. They suggested that I do a complete system refresh (delete all the shows & data) on my HR20's and that should fix the problems. Is that likely true? They also said that if (after the refresh) that if my HR20's still were not performing well, they would replace them with functioning equipment. What do you think is the threshold for them determining whether they will replace them (how slow/bad do they have to be) and what equipment would I likely get as replacements?

4) I currently have an external hard drive on one of my HR20's. If I unplug it, do a complete refresh, and then plug it back in: a) is that likely to do any good (or should I really be refreshing the DVR with the external drive ATTACHED); and b) if I do refresh the DVR with the drive UNATTACHED and then plug it back in afterwards, will I still have all the saved shows?

5) Thinking about getting an external drive for the HR34. What's the smallest size that it makes sense to add? I think (???) the HR34 has a 1 TB drive? So I assume I should be using at least a 2 TB external drive to make it "worth" it? Does anyone have a recommendation of the best (cheap as possible) external drive (or internal drive & enclosure)?

Sorry for the long post! And thanks in advance for any answers (or directions to answers). Excited to get the HR34 in a few days!


----------



## RACJ2

1) On the CCK question, its mainly to give you the ability to download VOD. They will probably install it, but you won't really need it. The order should include WHDVR. So you can plug your cat5/6 cable directly into the HR34 to add everything to the network and access VOD. The networking to other DVR's is via the existing coax using DECA.

2) HR20 vs HR24, faster processor on the HR24, larger internal hard drive 500Gb vs 320Gb and the HR24 doesn't have the internal OTA capability.

3) HR20 issues - what they said to do may help, but many subscribers are experiencing performance issues right now. Even after doing what you described.


----------



## aeffen

I called yesterday and got an HR34 for $29.00 plus tax. Don't ask me how they came up with that, but that was the deal, so I took it.
I'm relocating an HR20-700 to a bedroom, but I just realized last night after placing the order, that I don't have an ethernet connection in that room. I know that years ago, I saw some where in this forum a way to put a wireless card on the HR20-700 so it could connect to my router. DirecTV wants me to convert to DECA and buy their wireless device, which I don't want to do. SO unless there is a way to make the HR20-700 wireless, I guess I'll have someone run an ethernet cable for me.


----------



## inkahauts

"aeffen" said:


> I called yesterday and got an HR34 for $29.00 plus tax. Don't ask me how they came up with that, but that was the deal, so I took it.
> I'm relocating an HR20-700 to a bedroom, but I just realized last night after placing the order, that I don't have an ethernet connection in that room. I know that years ago, I saw some where in this forum a way to put a wireless card on the HR20-700 so it could connect to my router. DirecTV wants me to convert to DECA and buy their wireless device, which I don't want to do. SO unless there is a way to make the HR20-700 wireless, I guess I'll have someone run an ethernet cable for me.


Go deca. But you don't need to buy anything. If you have whole home they should supply you with a deca for the hr20 and you don't need a cck if you have an hr34. You use it's ether port to bridge your system for the network. Otherwise you would need to add a bsf at the hr34.

If they won't get you a deca you can get one on eBay for a heck of a lot less than what Ethernet cable and install will cost you in money and pain, and it's a thousand times better than any possible wireless solution too.

What all is in your system?


----------



## aeffen

I'm not sure I fully understand this. Currently I have SWM Dish and 3 receivers. I am not sure what kind of multiswitch is up there since I don't do roofs. Fell off one years ago, so...
Anyway, I have one hr20-700 and two hr23-700. Each of these are ethernet cabled to a dual band router, which gives everything in the house that needs it access to the ethernet. I have whole home or multi room or whatever it is called so that each receiver can see the other reciever's stored recordings and play and delete them. The hr20-700 is the workhorse in the setup and has a 2 TB hard drive attached. Two different calls to DirecTV tech resulted in two different opinions. The last one made sense. The tech told me I needed DirecTV device that plugged in between the down cable and one of the receivers and wirelessly connected to my router. From that he said all of the other receivers connected would see each other and I would be able to disconnect the ethernet cables. He said it was easy to self install and after looking at a picture of it on the internet, it appeared he was right so he is sending me one. No one ever said I had to have something special for the hr20-700 which is what I gather from the previous message. Do I also need something special for the hr23-700's to make this work?:eek2:


----------



## inkahauts

"aeffen" said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand this. Currently I have SWM Dish and 3 receivers. I am not sure what kind of multiswitch is up there since I don't do roofs. Fell off one years ago, so...
> Anyway, I have one hr20-700 and two hr23-700. Each of these are ethernet cabled to a dual band router, which gives everything in the house that needs it access to the ethernet. I have whole home or multi room or whatever it is called so that each receiver can see the other reciever's stored recordings and play and delete them. The hr20-700 is the workhorse in the setup and has a 2 TB hard drive attached. Two different calls to DirecTV tech resulted in two different opinions. The last one made sense. The tech told me I needed DirecTV device that plugged in between the down cable and one of the receivers and wirelessly connected to my router. From that he said all of the other receivers connected would see each other and I would be able to disconnect the ethernet cables. He said it was easy to self install and after looking at a picture of it on the internet, it appeared he was right so he is sending me one. No one ever said I had to have something special for the hr20-700 which is what I gather from the previous message. Do I also need something special for the hr23-700's to make this work?:eek2:


Ok, tell me one more thing, and then I'll explain what you should look like after they are done. What are you going to have for receivers after getting the HR34? Are you keeping all your receivers and just adding the HR34 or are you replacing stuff?


----------



## aeffen

"inkahauts" said:


> Ok, tell me one more thing, and then I'll explain what you should look like after they are done. What are you going to have for receivers after getting the HR34? Are you keeping all your receivers and just adding the HR34 or are you replacing stuff?


1 hr34
1 hr20 700
2 hr23 700


----------



## dpeters11

They would need to switch you back to a standard LNB on the dish and connect a swm16, the dish setup is limited to 8 tuners.


----------



## wco81

RACJ2 said:


> 1) On the CCK question, its mainly to give you the ability to download VOD. They will probably install it, but you won't really need it. The order should include WHDVR. So you can plug your cat5/6 cable directly into the HR34 to add everything to the network and access VOD. The networking to other DVR's is via the existing coax using DECA.


So the networking would be through the coax runs from the SWM switch?

I have a 5 LNB dish with a multiswitch and separate RG6 runs to different parts of the home. So would the SWiM equivalent of the multiswitch allow the networking over those RG6 cable runs?


----------



## goduke

I called for the second time last Friday for the HR-34. The first time I called, a few weeks ago, I talked to a regular customer service rep. They would not offer me any deal on the HR-34. Full $399 price, plus $50 installation.

Last Friday, when I got the voice menu, I asked for retention and stated cancellation as the purpose of my call.

I really had no intention of cancelling, so when I got the rep I simply asked what kind of deal he could give me for the HR-34. I didn't pretend I wanted to cancel. He checked my account and offered me $175 off the list price, for a price of $225. After prodding, he would not come down from that. I then asked for free installation, but he would not give it. 

So, $225 plus $50 install, $275. I then asked if he was not able to give me a better price on the HMC, then could I get programming discounts. He offered me free HD for $12 months, $10 off per month for 12 months. I wanted the unit and was tired of haggling, so I ordered it. Should arrive this afternoon.

I just upgraded 4 boxes to HD in January and added whole-home DVR with a bunch of discounts. I also agreed to a new 2 year contract at the time. So, I had 22 months still left on my contract, but I do spend about $175 a month, with all the boxes and programming.

Now, DirecTV better pick up the PAC-12 network this year or I will be upset that I locked in for 2 years and no PAC-12 networrk. At that point it might be worth the cancellation fees.


----------



## wco81

Yeah that $175 a month probably got you the discounts. Otherwise, you're still under contract so you couldn't have canceled, right?


----------



## HoTat2

wco81 said:


> So the networking would be through the coax runs from the SWM switch?
> 
> I have a 5 LNB dish with a multiswitch and separate RG6 runs to different parts of the home. So would the SWiM equivalent of the multiswitch allow the networking over those RG6 cable runs?


In a "supported" configuration, connections to other DIRECTV receivers for MRV is done over the coax network which may or may not actually pass through a SWiM multiswitch in doing so.

However when a receiver needs to connect to the ethernet home network or internet, the HR34 may double as a CCK crossover bridge for data break-out to and fro from the coax network to ethernet.


----------



## wco81

HoTat2 said:


> In a "supported" configuration, connections to other DIRECTV receivers for MRV is done over the coax network which may or may not actually pass through a SWiM multiswitch in doing so.
> 
> However when a receiver needs to connect to the ethernet home network or internet, the HR34 may double as a CCK crossover bridge for data break-out to and fro from the coax network to ethernet.


Not following this. For MRV/Whole Home DVR to work, do the DVRs have to have some connection to the Internet or ethernet/Wifi network?

My question is about how to get the DVRs to "see" each other. In my case, it would be a HR34 in the living room and an HR22 in the bedroom upstairs.

Both rooms are fed by separate RG6 cables coming directly from a multiswitch. So I would assume they'd have to replace the multiswitch and maybe the dish with SWM-equivalents. Then the existing wiring would allow the MRV/Whole Home DVR to work?

I can run ethernet to the living room DVR easily and I have a Wifi to ethernet bridge for the DVR in the bedroom. I can get on demand content on either right now.


----------



## Mike Greer

Has anyone successfully 'purchased' an HR34? As in 'owned'? I know occasionally DirecTV employees will sell their 'owned' equipment but I'm wonder if DirecTV has or would actually sell an HR34 rather than leasing it and if so how much they charge for an owned HR34. 

I called but it is hard to get a straight answer from the CSRs. One of them told me it was $399 to 'buy' and HR34. I told him that was a lease price - he wanted to explain it to me but I just said 'thank you' and hung up.....


----------



## HoTat2

wco81 said:


> Not following this. For MRV/Whole Home DVR to work, do the DVRs have to have some connection to the Internet or ethernet/Wifi network?
> 
> My question is about how to get the DVRs to "see" each other. In my case, it would be a HR34 in the living room and an HR22 in the bedroom upstairs.
> 
> Both rooms are fed by separate RG6 cables coming directly from a multiswitch. So I would assume they'd have to replace the multiswitch and maybe the dish with SWM-equivalents. Then the existing wiring would allow the MRV/Whole Home DVR to work?
> 
> I can run ethernet to the living room DVR easily and I have a Wifi to ethernet bridge for the DVR in the bedroom. I can get on demand content on either right now.


Well if DIRECTV installs MRV/DECA it will likely go something like this then:

SWiM LNB ("green label") ----> four way "green label" splitter ---> one coax output to the HR34; another coax run from splitter to the HR22;

And another possible run from splitter to a wired CCK or maybe a 2-way "green label" splitter on the run to the HR34 to supply the CCK (fourth output of the splitter is terminated).

In either case though the ethernet output of the CCK connects to your router for home network/internet connectivity for both receivers. If ethernet access to the router is close to the HR34 then you don't really need the CCK as the HR34 may serve as it. But it is DIRECTV's policy to install it anyhow.

The HR34 and HR22 would then be able to "see" each other for MRV over the coax network by transitioning via DECA signaling through the SWiM splitter in this case and/or use the CCK for the home network/internet connection if necessary.


----------



## wco81

Thanks, so I would need extra runs from the splitter. Fortunately, I have 2 to the bedroom and 3 to the living room, since they were serving dual tuner DVRs.


----------



## xov

Thank you to all who have posted here. 
Here's my report. Had HR20 and HR24 without SWM. Called Retention (couldn't get any discount from CSR) and got:
Added HR34
Whole-Home DVR
Installation (SWM & CCK)
Net cost after credits: $249
(plus I got free Starz for 6 months and Showtime for a year)

Not as good a deal as some have gotten, but it's okay with me -- I've never subscribed to any premium channels or services, so I'm not as 'valued' as some!

Got it all installed two days ago and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## goduke

wco81 said:


> Yeah that $175 a month probably got you the discounts. Otherwise, you're still under contract so you couldn't have canceled, right?


Likely. I still can cancel at any time, subject to the pro-rated cancellation penalty, which would be less than what they would get if they keep me at $175 per month for the next 24 months. That is why they have some incentive to give me a discount even though I am still under contract.

Note, my discount is not as good as others I have seen on here, but I was not prepared to go to the brink of cancellation.

I had the HR-34 installed this afternoon. The tech upgraded my SWM 8 to a SWM 16.

It works great. The HR-34 has the HD GUI. It can see and will play the program lists of two other HD DVR's through whole-home and the other DVR's could see and play from the HR-34 list (but I turned it off - this is the parent's DVR).


----------



## ChuckM128

Called today and stated I wanted to move to Dish to get the Hopper capability; a very nice rep named Patty worked with me and offered the HR-34 for $211.31 with a 12-month $10 credit; I took the deal; figured I couldn't do any better, having been a customer only 21 months! This was my 4th time calling, so don't give up!


----------



## eazy-e

My HR-250 died. 

I called for HR34. Got to retention. Offered me $250 off the box. I asked for discount on install or CCK and would not budge. I already have $10 x 24 off my bill prior due to negotiations on Sunday Ticket last year for HD as well as Total choice off $10x24. So could not offer me more. Plus refer a friend or $10x10. So I thought I did ok. D* paid me to watch Sunday Ticket with Internet streaming last year. 

I went with CCK as it was $100 more. 

My new setup:
1 x HR34
1 x HR24-100
1 x R15-100 (used at my parents house). d* are requiring a swap for compatible DVR ( no idea of model) 
1 x HR-250 (dead) being replaced with new HD DVR (no idea of model)

I really only need 2 HD DVRs. So I may cancel the other 2 when D* installer shows up. 

Any chance I can talk installer To upgrade to SWM for no charge? I have a Ethernet power line network and a wirless network so I think CCK is unnecessary but they force SWM or CCK.... What should I with the install?


----------



## trh

eazy-e said:


> My HR-250 died.
> 
> I called for HR34. Got to retention. Offered me $250 off the box. I asked for discount on install or CCK and would not budge. I already have $10 x 24 off my bill prior due to negotiations on Sunday Ticket last year for HD as well as Total choice off $10x24. So could not offer me more. Plus refer a friend or $10x10. So I thought I did ok. D* paid me to watch Sunday Ticket with Internet streaming last year.
> 
> I went with CCK as it was $100 more.
> 
> My new setup:
> 1 x HR34
> 1 x HR24-100
> 1 x R15-100 (used at my parents house). d* are requiring a swap for compatible DVR ( no idea of model)
> 1 x HR-250 (dead) being replaced with new HD DVR (no idea of model)
> 
> I really only need 2 HD DVRs. So I may cancel the other 2 when D* installer shows up.
> 
> Any chance I can talk installer To upgrade to SWM for no charge? I have a Ethernet power line network and a wirless network so I think CCK is unnecessary but they force SWM or CCK.... What should I with the install?


It looks like you're going to end up with 11 tuners, so they will install a SWiM16 automatically...and free. Check your account online to see what is listed.


----------



## eazy-e

trh said:


> It looks like you're going to end up with 11 tuners, so they will install a SWiM16 automatically...and free. Check your account online to see what is listed.


Below is what shows up right now.

Item Description Price	Quantity	Total
Home Media Center 1 $6.00 1 $6.00
DIRECTV® DVR - MRV Swap Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® HD-DVR - MRV Swap Free 1 Free
DIRECTV Home Media Center HD DVR $399.00 1 $399.00
MRV Install Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Home Media Center Client Installation (TV) $49.00 1 $49.00
Additional TV Free 1 Free
Additional TV Free 1 Free
Cinema Connection Kit $99.00 1 $99.00
Additional TV Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Home Media Center Client Installation (TV) Free 1 Free
VCONWifiDeca Free 1 Free
Additional Receiver Condition  Free 1 Free
Home Networking Offer Condition Free 1 Free
HMC Receiver Condition ($250.00) 1 ($250.00)
Delivery and Handling Fee Free
Professional Installation $49.00
Tax $20.76
Order Total $366.76


----------



## dpeters11

The R15 likely will be replaced with an R16. SWM compatible but not whole home. The HR34 requires SWM, so no chance of not getting that.


----------



## inkahauts

"aeffen" said:


> 1 hr34
> 1 hr20 700
> 2 hr23 700


Woops, forgot to reply to this!

You should have a swim 16 installed. The hr2xs will each have a deca attached to them, the HR34 has deca "built in" so to speak. Then all they need to do is plug in the Ethernet cable into the HR34. They will likely want to use a cck instead, because installers don't seem to know they can do that. (it's the only unit that can be done with). That's it. Thats all your system needs. That's also the easiest and cleanest way to set it up. And they shouldn't chaser you for any of it, it should be included with your order. If its not, let us know, and we will tell you how you can set it up cheaply to get Internet and Whole Home Service to that one hr that will be far from a Ethernet connection. M(by the way, if they don't set you up with deca everywhere, they sold place a band stop filter on the HR34 so it doesn't send a deca signal out to other units which could harm them eventually and cause other issues.


----------



## inkahauts

"eazy-e" said:


> My HR-250 died.
> 
> I called for HR34. Got to retention. Offered me $250 off the box. I asked for discount on install or CCK and would not budge. I already have $10 x 24 off my bill prior due to negotiations on Sunday Ticket last year for HD as well as Total choice off $10x24. So could not offer me more. Plus refer a friend or $10x10. So I thought I did ok. D* paid me to watch Sunday Ticket with Internet streaming last year.
> 
> I went with CCK as it was $100 more.
> 
> My new setup:
> 1 x HR34
> 1 x HR24-100
> 1 x R15-100 (used at my parents house). d* are requiring a swap for compatible DVR ( no idea of model)
> 1 x HR-250 (dead) being replaced with new HD DVR (no idea of model)
> 
> I really only need 2 HD DVRs. So I may cancel the other 2 when D* installer shows up.
> 
> Any chance I can talk installer To upgrade to SWM for no charge? I have a Ethernet power line network and a wirless network so I think CCK is unnecessary but they force SWM or CCK.... What should I with the install?


Cck is an adapter and is how they get Internet access into your DIRECTV deca cloud. They won't use your Ethernet network or your powerline adapters to connect your receivers together (nor should they).

Swim is necessary no matter what with an HR34, it's the only way it can hook up. They charge for cck to but it's really a charge to hook you up with an approved method for Whole Home Service and connect you to the Internet, which they do with every Whole Home Service setup anymore. Your HR34 can actually act as a cck adapter without any extra parts.


----------



## eazy-e

dpeters11 said:


> The R15 likely will be replaced with an R16. SWM compatible but not whole home. The HR34 requires SWM, so no chance of not getting that.


So do you think I can cancel the CCK? I sure would like to do so. I would like MRV but not a show stopper. I have an Apple Airport router and a hard wired Netgear power line Ethernet adapter so I can get Directv cinema to my HR 24...


----------



## dpeters11

The HD boxes can do MRV. if they show up with an R22 instead of a 16, it can too but I'd be surprised if that's what they have. Technically, you can plus the HR34 into an Internet connection and get the same functionality as a CCK.

Just to be clear, MRV and the CCK are separate. MRV does not require a CCK.


----------



## eazy-e

So I guess I need some Clarification. D* forces either the CCK or SWM setup. Either$99 or $199 respectively. Can I avoid both of those charges when I get the HR34? What functionality do I "lose" if CCK is not installed? Would the SWM still be installed and I avoid a$199 charge which is not on my current order? Sorry I wasn't in the market for Ny of this stuff until last night so I'm still getting caught up with the latest lingo. I really wanted the TiVo but read such bad reviews and could not resist the HR34's 5 tuner ability.


----------



## dpeters11

You can't avoid SWM with the HR34. There is only one coax connector on the back, not 5. SWM is single wire multiswitch, normal DVRs used to require two lines coming off the dish, now only one with SWM. The CCK is solely for Internet access, installers are suppose to have a minimum number of installs connected to either Internet or phone line. Internet is used for on demand, TV Apps, Pandora (not on HR34 yet), YouTube and ordering PPV via remote.


----------



## bdgarcia

Received a $250 discount on HR34 and $20/Month credit for 12 months.

Bryan


----------



## aeffen

"aeffen" said:


> 1 hr34
> 1 hr20 700
> 2 hr23 700


The tech arrived this morning. It took four hours but the install was flawless. As others have said installed a 16 port multiswitch. Had to run additional lines into attic and one additional coax drop. Each receiver except the hr34 has some kind of deca adapter on the box and one receiver has a small additional adapter that is directly wired to my router. Each receiver can see the playlists on all the others and play them, the pip on the hr34 is great and to top it all I didn't have to reprogram my harmony to run the hr34. First time in a decade that the installer/tech actually knew what he was doing and took the time to do it right. We are very pleased!


----------



## HoTat2

Hey, decided to give it a try for a discounted HR34 today and talked to retention about it a few hours earlier.

Very nice lady I spoke with and to my surprise I got one for only $99.00 plus free installation (two year recommit necessary of course). 

According to her, being a subscriber since Sep. of '95 with perfect pay history over all that time is what really pushed it through. Unfortunately though, she said there was a glitch in the computer ordering system and couldn't process the order at the moment. Carefully noted the account and gave me her employee ID number and told me to call retention back in confirm the order in at least 24 hours at a special PIN coded access phone number. Sure hope this is not one of those situations where they try to renege on the deal when I try to call back. 

Going to have to do some rearrangement on the SWiM-16 to clear the required tuner space though.

An HR22-100, HR24-500, and a R22-100 on SWiM output 1 8-way splitter.
An HR21-200 and HR34 on SWiM output 2 8-way splitter. 
Though I will ask the installer if he/she has a couple of 4-way SWiM splitters to swap out for these wasteful 8-ways. 

One HR22-100 will be retired.

13 tuners used in all ...


----------



## inkahauts

"HoTat2" said:


> Hey, decided to give it a try for a discounted HR34 today and talked to retention about it a few hours earlier.
> 
> Very nice lady I spoke with and to my surprise I got one for only $99.00 plus free installation (two year recommit necessary of course).
> 
> According to her, being a subscriber since Sep. of '95 with perfect pay history over all that time is what really pushed it through. Unfortunately though, she said there was a glitch in the computer ordering system and couldn't process the order at the moment. Carefully noted the account and gave me her employee ID number and told me to call retention back in confirm the order in at least 24 hours at a special PIN coded access phone number. Sure hope this is not one of those situations where they try to renege on the deal when I try to call back.
> 
> Going to have to do some rearrangement on the SWiM-16 to clear the required tuner space though.
> 
> An HR22-100, HR24-500, and a R22-100 on SWiM output 1 8-way splitter.
> An HR21-200 and HR34 on SWiM output 2 8-way splitter.
> Though I will ask the installer if he/she has a couple of 4-way SWiM splitters to swap out for these wasteful 8-ways.
> 
> One HR22-100 will be retired.
> 
> 13 tuners used in all ...


If all your runs are to one spot I'd want one four way splitter to connect four hrs to off swim output 1 and then the hr34 direct line to swim out 2. That should give you the least loss of signal I believe. Check with VOS to be sure.


----------



## HoTat2

inkahauts said:


> If all your runs are to one spot I'd want one four way splitter to connect four hrs to off swim output 1 and then the hr34 direct line to swim out 2. That should give you the least loss of signal I believe. Check with VOS to be sure.


I'd consider that, but I have two additional cable runs I need to accommodate. Since the HR34 is nowhere near my router I have a coax run from one of the SWiM splitters to a wired CCK.

And, though unsupported of course, I have another coax from a SWiM splitter output to a PC for internet/home network access through the DECA cloud via a "white" DECA brick on the PC.

Thus seven lines to the SWiM-16 in all, so two 1 x 4 SWiM splitters necessary.


----------



## utvnut

After weeks waiting I called in. First call "no discounts we can offer it for $399 plus installation". Been a customer since inception and premier etc. paid $1000 for hr-250...
So said no and called back 2 days later. Retention says sure, "here is 6 months of $5 off and be glad to give you a 34 at no charge free install". 

Oops, "computer wont let me" but I can if you pay $199. Then she says "you need a Samsung tv. 

Third call, ask for a supervisor and explain the rep offered a free hr 34 and noted it then blamed her computer. Since I have 5 HDDVR and whole home she says "there are no discounts but for your loyalty I can offer $99. Not bad but I told her I'd think about it since there are known free deals and they admit offering no charge to me. 

I guess next call will be either free or $99. Any odds out there?


----------



## inkahauts

"HoTat2" said:


> I'd consider that, but I have two additional cable runs I need to accommodate. Since the HR34 is nowhere near my router I have a coax run from one of the SWiM splitters to a wired CCK.
> 
> And, though unsupported of course, I have another coax from a SWiM splitter output to a PC for internet/home network access through the DECA cloud via a "white" DECA brick on the PC.
> 
> Thus seven lines to the SWiM-16 in all, so two 1 x 4 SWiM splitters necessary.


Well that makes sense!


----------



## jonny4

Called DirecTV again yesterday and the best they would do for me, even through executive customer service, is $297 plus tax. I am actually really thinking about leaving and getting a Dish hopper, at least they have BBC America in HD. They keep trying to charge me for a cinema connection kit even though all my receivers have a rg6 and Ethernet connected to them. I understand I also need a SWiM dish but should I have to pay for it? They are giving me each item for $99.


----------



## l33tivo

My 3 hacked SD-DVR40s don't receive locals due to a guide data problem that started after a power outage last week. 

After four calls and a bit of web browsing, they are replacing them with an HR-34 and two HD receivers, Whole Home and an SWM16. 

Equipment: $300, $326 incl tax.
Bill credits: $30 x 12 months, $360

Total cost: New stuff + $34 in my pocket after a year.

Thanks for the bill credit tip!!!


----------



## MRinDenver

l33tivo said:


> My 3 hacked SD-DVR40s don't receive locals due to a guide data problem that started after a power outage last week.
> 
> After four calls and a bit of web browsing, they are replacing them with an HR-34 and two HD receivers, Whole Home and an SWM16.
> 
> Equipment: $300, $326 incl tax.
> Bill credits: $30 x 12 months, $360
> 
> Total cost: New stuff + $34 in my pocket after a year.
> 
> Thanks for the bill credit tip!!!


This is roughly what I got, too. $321 (including tax) for an HR34, MRV install using my existing HDDVRs, plus $240 in programming credits and Starz for six months. Auto pay customer since 99, no current commitment. New 24 month contract begins on install.

A virtual $$ wash for a nice upgrade. I am happy


----------



## Rajdawg

called in to find out what my ETF was because I was honestly considering switching to charter. Guy says hold the phone gives me free HR34, free install, an additional $28 off per month, and 6 months free HBO/Cinemax/Showtime and sports pack...Was amazing!!!


----------



## billd1530

Just ordered upgrade to HR34 (not currently under contract, DirecTV customer for over 10 years)

HR 34 $99
Whole home/CCK $149

Total $248

Less $120 in monthly credits

Net cost $128 

I could have haggled more, but I thought it was a reasonable price. Also, offered Showtime and Starz for six months for $7/month, but declined. Install scheduled for next Friday.


----------



## crabtrp

I left for Dish last October. Since then I have received weekly 'please come back we miss you' letters from DTV. Sooo...

I got an HR34 for $99. 

Whole home DVR, three HD receivers, installation, Sunday Ticket yada yada yada all for free with rebates taking my bill initially down to like $80 for 3 months the $120 for premier. $200 toward bailing from Dish early.

It will be good to be back. I am interested to see how the HMC works out.

So, when does BBC America start in HD?


----------



## AndyHi

I called DirectTV about adding an HR34 and the prices they were quoting seemed a little crazy.
399$ for the HR34
49$ installation fee
then a required whole home upgrade kit (something like that) or cinema connection kit for 199$ (which seems to be just plugging in an ethernet cable, which I already have)

didn't matter that I have >10yrs with directtv and multiple receivers.

now looking at going with dishbuy and doing my own install, anyone run into this required 199$ fee when activating your receiver?


----------



## wahooq

thats the price for an install...when you diy it DTV dsnt have record of you having a swn system....go thru email...


----------



## billd1530

That's what the first CSR quoted me and then put me on hold when I asked to speak to retention and the call was dropped. I called back and spoke to a someone who was willing to work with me, all the while telling him that I was considering going to Dish unless he gave me a reasonable deal. It took a little back and forth, but I finally got what I thought was a reasonable deal.


----------



## MRinDenver

AndyHi said:


> I called DirectTV about adding an HR34 and the prices they were quoting seemed a little crazy.
> 399$ for the HR34
> 49$ installation fee
> then a required whole home upgrade kit (something like that) or cinema connection kit for 199$ (which seems to be just plugging in an ethernet cable, which I already have)
> 
> didn't matter that I have >10yrs with directtv and multiple receivers.
> 
> now looking at going with dishbuy and doing my own install, anyone run into this required 199$ fee when activating your receiver?


AndyHi:

Yep, what you were quoted is the "list price" for the equipment and install, but almost nobody pays the full boat. If your payment record is good and if you have no current contract, you can negotiate. They want to keep you as a customer; it is cheaper for them to save/retain a current customer than to recruit a new one. Keep trying....


----------



## hitman80

MRinDenver said:


> AndyHi:
> 
> Yep, what you were quoted is the "list price" for the equipment and install, but almost nobody pays the full boat. If your payment record is good and if you have no current contract, you can negotiate. They want to keep you as a customer; it is cheaper for them to save/retain a current customer than to recruit a new one. Keep trying....


What else is there to do? Keep calling over and over? Most people on here seem to have Dtv pay them to take the HR34 receiver on the first call. I am in the same boat as Andy. I have been with Dtv since 2000, pay all bills on time, always had the most expensive package and a half dozen receivers. Had the Sunday Ticket every year.

I called and was given the shaft. $399 and $49 install. The rep explicitly said "I'm sorry but there is no chance of you getting a discount through Directv for the HR34." It blows my mind that people are getting these unbelievable discounts while a few, like Andy and I, are being turned away instantly even with perfect Dtv histories.


----------



## MRinDenver

hitman80 said:


> What else is there to do? Keep calling over and over? Most people on here seem to have Dtv pay them to take the HR34 receiver on the first call. I am in the same boat as Andy. I have been with Dtv since 2000, pay all bills on time, always had the most expensive package and a half dozen receivers. Had the Sunday Ticket every year.
> 
> I called and was given the shaft. $399 and $49 install. The rep explicitly said "I'm sorry but there is no chance of you getting a discount through Directv for the HR34." It blows my mind that people are getting these unbelievable discounts while a few, like Andy and I, are being turned away instantly even with perfect Dtv histories.


The first line CSRs won't offer any discount. You have to ask for "Retention" and explain your options to the person who answers, including the option to leave DTV for a better offer. Do it with a smile in your voice and you will get help.


----------



## inkahauts

"hitman80" said:


> What else is there to do? Keep calling over and over? Most people on here seem to have Dtv pay them to take the HR34 receiver on the first call. I am in the same boat as Andy. I have been with Dtv since 2000, pay all bills on time, always had the most expensive package and a half dozen receivers. Had the Sunday Ticket every year.
> 
> I called and was given the shaft. $399 and $49 install. The rep explicitly said "I'm sorry but there is no chance of you getting a discount through Directv for the HR34." It blows my mind that people are getting these unbelievable discounts while a few, like Andy and I, are being turned away instantly even with perfect Dtv histories.


So you where given the shaft because you where offered the product at the regular advertised price that you and everyone else is absolutely supposed to be offered? And by a regular non retention front line csr?

Curios also, how many discounts have you called in for in the last two years?


----------



## hitman80

inkahauts said:


> Curios also, how many discounts have you called in for in the last two years?


Zero. I guess 'shaft' was a strong word. You are correct that I was offered the full price.



MRinDenver said:


> The first line CSRs won't offer any discount. You have to ask for "Retention" and explain your options to the person who answers, including the option to leave DTV for a better offer. Do it with a smile in your voice and you will get help.


Thanks for the thoughtful and helpful post Denver. I called back in and simply asked for my contract end date. They transferred me to retention immediately. The rep there was just as surprised and frustrated as I was about the way the earlier CSR rep treated me. She gave me a great deal on the HR34. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## employee3

I called in after being slammed into the HD Extra pack. The CSR assisted me in correcting that issue and I did ask about my contract end date. I was also transferred to retention (at least another party).

Since my contract was up in about a month I was given the option for the HR34 for free. I did mention that I thought about going to Dish. I didn't want to make the decision to add another 24 months at that time so just asked for them to note my account so I could call in later.

After looking at the Hopper/Joey setup and my setup, I decided to stick with DirecTv. This is what works for us. I called back in and talked with a CSR about getting the HR34 and ask her to look at the notes on my account. I got the box and install (I already have a SWM16 so this involves a truck roll and removing 4 cables from the old box) for free. It did take a little bit because she didn't have the auth to waive that much $$$ so a supervisor had to get that done.

Clearly, DirecTv is feeling the heat from Dish (whether that is real or imagined heat) and their Hopper advertising blitz. For us, having a unified playlist and 13 tuners (now) was what kept us with DirecTv.


----------



## snappjay

I just got mine free as well... except the $49.00 install charge which I was okay with. Plus 6 months of free DVR.

05/29/2012 CHOICE XTRA CLASSIC - Billing Correction ($99.00) ($5.35) 
05/29/2012 Advanced Receiver-DVR - 6moFreeDVRExist ($8.00) ($0.48) 
05/29/2012 Home Media Center Server - SalesOrderCredit ($300.00) ($18.00) 
05/29/2012 Home Media Center Server - Charge $399.00 $23.94 
05/29/2012 Standard Installation - Charge $49.00 $0.00


----------



## MRinDenver

Tom the Installer showed up at 8:40 this morning and was out of here by 10:00. I had all the units broken down (out of cabinets, etc,) and ready. He had the Whole Home System going in notime (the power inserter and the CCK make the install easier for everyone).

All three DVRs are seeing each other, and the HR34 is running fine, a little faster than earlier models.

I think I am happy


----------



## MRinDenver

hitman80 said:


> Zero. I guess 'shaft' was a strong word. You are correct that I was offered the full price.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughtful and helpful post Denver. I called back in and simply asked for my contract end date. They transferred me to retention immediately. The rep there was just as surprised and frustrated as I was about the way the earlier CSR rep treated me. She gave me a great deal on the HR34. Thanks so much for your help!


You are welcome! Enjoy yor new toy!


----------



## ponchsox

After 5 attempts with retention, I was able to score whole home DVR service installation and an HR34 installed for $169 total. It goes to show patience and persistence pays off!


----------



## likegadgets

I tried a few times to score an HR34 for a free or discounted. 10+ years customer. Pay over $200 a month.Not under contract. I mentioned to retention I would leave, they said sorry to see you go but no dice.

Investigated Hopper and Dish and looked good enough. SO I called DirecTV to cancel. Only then they were willing to deal. When with whole home DVR, HR34 for free, several older receivers replaced (some SD) no install fee.

I did sign for 2 years.

They should have a more transparent program such as the cell carriers allowing early upgrades based on spend.

DTV annoys customers unnecessarily.


----------



## lansbury

Customer since 2006 with just an HR20 box.

Called today got first line customer service asked about HR34. Told price would be $399.99 plus installation, no discounts available for that box. Said I knew of people we had been given discounts and was then told I don't qualify. Asked when my contract expired, knowing I wasn't on contract, and was passed to retention.

Retention asked why I wanted to know expiry of my contract and I said wanted HR34, but had been quoted full price. If my contract was out I would look at Dish Hopper to see if that suited my needs. Guy explained why it wouldn't but said let me see what we can do.

Outcome was HR34, installation and cinema kit all being supplied free of charge. Have checked my account and have been credited for the full cost as promised. Very pleasant experience, didn't have to bargain the offer I got was the offer they made straightaway.

Thanks for all the comments posted to this thread, I just followed what others had done, appreciate the advice given by all.


----------



## bnwrx

Got a great deal on the HR34. Very happy Now some Qs Currently my HR21 is hard wired thru ethernet to the internet and also to my HR20. With this new HR34 should I leave the ethernet cable for the tech to use OR go ahead and get a wireless router and just do it wirelessly? Is there any advantage to hardwiring to the CCK as opposed to wireless? Basic questions but I am a little vague on this hookup. Thanks


----------



## Wyannuzzi

Recieved an email from D* today to give them a call, they have a limited time special offer for being a valued customer. So I called expecting to be offered free HBO for 3 months or something similar. The rep starts by asking me if I am looking to upgrade my equipment. I tell him as a matter of fact I am looking to upgrade to the HR34. He says let me crunch numbers and see what he can do.

He comes back and states he can give it to me for $300 off which would make it $99 plus $49.00 installation fee. Before I can say yes, he tacks on another $50 for HMC Client Install, which isn't a deal breaker for me. I ask him what that extra $49 was for (wasn't sure what he said it was for) and as he is telling me, before I can say anything, he says he will credit my account $50. He then tells me he can also give me $10 off a month for 12 months for free HD.

So in summing up, he says for $200 now, he will credit my acct $50, and give me $10 per month credit for 12 months....I immediatly say YES, schedule it and he throws in that he can also offer me the NFL Sunday Ticket at 50% off. 4 payments for $25 each. I tell him yes to add it on since I was planning on renewing it anyway.

Tech is coming Saturday to install it. I love my D*!!!!


----------



## El Gabito

Wyannuzzi said:


> Recieved an email from D* today to give them a call, they have a limited time special offer for being a valued customer. So I called expecting to be offered free HBO for 3 months or something similar. The rep starts by asking me if I am looking to upgrade my equipment. I tell him as a matter of fact I am looking to upgrade to the HR34. He says let me crunch numbers and see what he can do.
> 
> He comes back and states he can give it to me for $300 off which would make it $99 plus $49.00 installation fee. Before I can say yes, he tacks on another $50 for HMC Client Install, which isn't a deal breaker for me. I ask him what that extra $49 was for (wasn't sure what he said it was for) and as he is telling me, before I can say anything, he says he will credit my account $50. He then tells me he can also give me $10 off a month for 12 months for free HD.
> 
> So in summing up, he says for $200 now, he will credit my acct $50, and give me $10 per month credit for 12 months....I immediatly say YES, schedule it and he throws in that he can also offer me the NFL Sunday Ticket at 50% off. 4 payments for $25 each. I tell him yes to add it on since I was planning on renewing it anyway.
> 
> Tech is coming Saturday to install it. I love my D*!!!!


Don't understand why more people don't get this treatment.


----------



## dtrell

El Gabito said:


> Don't understand why more people don't get this treatment.


well I am one that just got that treatment...I had just called two days ago and gotten ST MAX for free with a one year agreement and on top of that 12 months of credits of 20 off a month...but after reading about the HR34 I wanted one...so I just called and talked to a great retention rep, Chad, and he said they had the special for existing customers for the HR34 for 99 plus 49 install...but after manipulating some things he finally got enough credits put on the order that I am getting both the HR34 and the installation for FREE to finally get rid of my slow, old HR21 with its paltry recording capacity, and on top of that I asked him if he could put in the order to swap out my H21 receiver (my only other one) that is in the bedroom for the newer much smaller H24...he also threw that in for free..although he did say he couldnt guarantee an H24, it would be whatever the tech had, but I am sure being a tech that they send out that he should have the newest receiver with him..and if not I wont have him swap it...anyway, here is the order to verify it all:

Item Description Price Quantity Total 
STMS Comment for Promotional Offer Free 1 Free 
CMS Churn Offer Tracking Free 1 Free 
DIRECTV Home Media Center HD DVR $99.00 1 $99.00 
HD Receiver $99.00 1 $99.00 
Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00) 
MRV Install Free 1 Free 
Sales Order Credit ($49.00) 1 ($49.00) 
Sales Order Credit ($99.00) 1 ($99.00) 
HMC Receiver Condition Free 1 Free 
Delivery and Handling Fee Free 
Professional Installation $49.00 
Tax $0.00 
Order Total $0.00

I also already am paying for MRV and using my ethernet wiring and it works fine, so if the tech insists on hooking up DECA, I can always let him and then just take it off...or just use the DECA and save the spots on my router. Anyway, I am very happy and cant wait to use the HR34. Of course all this required a 2 year agreement ( I am just now on the 1 year agreement for the free ST MAX, but he said it will run concurrently) and I am a customer for 5 years and dont care about the agreement because I have no plans on going back to Time Warner (screw them) or to Uverse...these are the only two choices..other than Dish which isnt a choie at all really...especially if you are a sports fan...and they always work with me on MLB EI, NHL CI, and ST...I have been very happy with D so far...except when those damn storms come through once in a blue moon...


----------



## bnwrx

I tried several times the last few weeks to ask for a deal on an HR34. No luck, best I could do was about $100 off total price so it was still going to be over $300. Dish is really pushing in my area and started thinking I would switch. Got lots of info about Hopper system. Thought I would try one more time. Got connected to retention(different story) and the rep there said "I bet you are calling about the HR34?" I said "How did you know?" She indicated there were notes on the account. She said "Lets see what we can do" Bottom line, HR34 was installed this past Sunday along with converting my legacy 4 wire system to SWM and converting from Cat5 MRV to SWM MRV. Tech also re-aligned dish, put new connectors on every cable and finished the job in less than 90 minutes. The charge? $0 Very pleased!:icon_hroc
Now about getting connected to retention. DTV changed the"menu" option on the promt. Instead of "cancel" now say "close". When I said "cancel" twice it connected me to "Billing" not retention. Just an FYI.....


----------



## cwpomeroy

I called into service - "no discounts". I then mentioned that FIOS and DISH are both offering solutions for free and that I wasn't under committment. I went ahead and offered that I knew probably needed to be transferred to retention to get the right 'offers'. She was extremely pleasant (and kinda chuckled under her breath) then transferred me over. 

I explained the situation and that my oldest receiver locks up several times a month (true). She very nicely worked up a few options. Bottom line, waived $49 install fee and a $250 reduction from the $399 fee. 

Then $120 credit over six months takes it all down to $29 net charge. I did ask about the SWIM upgrade ( i have two other HD receivers) and she said the installer will take care of that. 

I already have SWIM(8) and whole home so it should be a plug in (and SWIM swap) and go install. fingers crossed.

Customer since 2001. Premiere package.


----------



## Skarzon

Posted this in the D* retention changes thread as well:

As usual, YMMV, but I recently decided to switch to DISH after being with D* for over 8 years. I have a very average bill of about $90/month, PP, no premium channels and only order movies every once in a while (maybe 4/5 per year) with a crystal clear payment history. I haven't upgraded my equipment in 3 years and that was an R11 to R22 during a move (still running an HR20 as my only HD-DVR, with R22, R15 and a D11). I had inquired a couple of times about getting an HR34 and was always told it would cost $400 plus install charges for HHDVR and a new SWiM setup. 

So I called DISH yesterday, received a quote and scheduled an install. I was very happy with their offer and a bit excited to say "Hoppa" all the time . I still feel that D* is the better service, so I planned to at least listen to their pitch, but was pretty sure they couldn't come close due to all the upgrades I wanted and would be receiving by switching to DISH.

I called in to cancel and was routed to retention. Very helpful and knowledgeable rep discussed the situation and what I was getting from DISH and would want from D*. After some time on the phone, they ended up showing me how much they valued my business. It wasn't everything I wanted, but damn close. I ended up with all new equipment (HR34, HD-DVR, H24/25) except for the R22, SWiM setup, HHDVR, CCK and a couple of premiums for 6mo/1yr respectively. Final tally on my end was a new 24 month commitment and a $49.99 install fee.

I called in thinking I was going to be switching providers and ended up happy to stay with D*. It still upsets me that you have to be half way out the door before they bring the love, but I guess that's how they've chosen to do business. I understand where they are coming from, but it doesn't always give you warm fuzzies.


----------



## dtrell

Skarzon said:


> I called in thinking I was going to be switching providers and ended up happy to stay with D*. It still upsets me that you have to be half way out the door before they bring the love, but I guess that's how they've chosen to do business. I understand where they are coming from, but it doesn't always give you warm fuzzies.


I just posted like two posts above yours that you dont need to be halfay out the door. I never once mentioned Dish, and only mentioned Time Warner one time when I told the retention rep how much they suck. You dont need to threaten to walk, just be nice to the retention reps and talk to the right ones.


----------



## Skarzon

I agree that you don't need to threaten to walk...In my case, I was walking and listened to their offer.


----------



## gio12

I been mulling to leave D* for a while and tired AT&T Uverse for a while. I was happy, but not willing to leave DIRECTV yet for it. So I was at my neighbors who had the new DISH Hopper system in. I liked it a lot and I looked into pricing. Since I am out of contract with DIRECTV I called to see about a HR34 before I cancelled.

I was able to get the HR34 billed to my account for $149 billed to me account after a $250 credit. i will also get a $20 credit for 12 months. Both have been issued and verified on the account. So the HR34 will cost me nothing. I turn I have committed myself to DIRECTV for 2 years in the process. I need the bigger DVR here and I got it for being loyal since 2000. Thank DIRECTV for reward a long time customer.


----------



## jtworldwide2

I called and told them i was going to make the jump for the hopper system. Ended up getting the box installed for 99 bucks, plus they took 10 bucks off a month for a year. In the end, paying me 20 bucks to take it. 

Tech that came out was great and had a trainee. He was confused as i had the MRV with no deca, said everything they have told them is that MRV will not work without deca boxes. He insisted that he hook deca up for the HR34. I told him to trust me, just hook the box up and lets see what happens. Low and behold, it worked! Who would have thought that networking worked the same if though ethernet or coax? 

What i fail to understand is why they bush that connection kit? Safe to assume that most people dont have ethernet drops in each room and they dont want techs pulling the cable?


----------



## nevea2be

^ So your saying that I could just discount my DECA and run the Ethernet cable straight to my HR34 and everything will work the same or better?


----------



## jtworldwide2

If all of your equipment can be hooked into a switch that has internet access, than yes. 
Every room in my house has 2 coax and 2 ethernet drops. I have all my DTV boxes (HR34, HR24, and H21) hooked though a 16 port switch that is mixed with other devices on my network. Switch is then hooked to the U-Verse box which hands out IP addresses. 

DECA is far from a new technology. Its simply and adapter to use a different type of cable for networking (just like powerline). 

IMO, those adapters suck and are just 1 more thing to trouble shoot.


----------



## nevea2be

With my new house and setup I started off here with a HR34 and DECA and have found it to be a little buggy and slow at times while downloading stuff from on demand, I know everything is connected securely. 

I'll have to bypass the DCEA and run it from my switch once I get that hooked up to see if it runs any better.

Thanks


----------



## cawgijoe

My current system is two HD Dvrs....one HR20 and an HR21. Customer since 1995.....that's 17 years. Called yesterday to inquire about the HR34. Was told by the first rep that it would cost me $399 per box....Also another $120 for upgrading to the whole home system......and $49 for installation. No discounts at this time.

When I told her that was not going to work for me, she sent me to another person....maybe retention.....not sure.....her numbers were the same as above minus $250. 

I said not good enough but she would not budge. Problem is that I'm still in a commitment till November 2013.


----------



## huskerhead

Neighbor one year in with D. Made him call yesterday. Got $20/mo discount for a year plus free DVR for a year and free hr-34 with free installation and the internet connection box for free.


----------



## pearkel

I called in to cancel after receiving a deal in the mail with my loco teleco/dish bundle. I researched dish and the hopper system and felt with the savings during first year even if i didn't like it would be worth it. Had a scheduled install with them and called in to cancel DirecTv. The rep with Directv was very sad to hear we were leaving and asked if anything he could do to change my mind. I said not really. He put me on hold came back with Free HR34, Free install of whole home (i am currently running unsupported ethernet) Free Sunday Ticket, Free relocation of receiver if i want when installer comes, Free HBO for 6 months and $10/month for HD. He asked if that would change my mind. I agreed and canceled Dish install. While i won't see the savings first year, i do not have to mess with learning new system and have a new receiver to play with. 
To be honest, I was completely shocked.


----------



## Bill Van

pearkel said:


> I called in to cancel after receiving a deal in the mail with my loco teleco/dish bundle. I researched dish and the hopper system and felt with the savings during first year even if i didn't like it would be worth it. Had a scheduled install with them and called in to cancel DirecTv. The rep with Directv was very sad to hear we were leaving and asked if anything he could do to change my mind. I said not really. He put me on hold came back with Free HR34, Free install of whole home (i am currently running unsupported ethernet) Free Sunday Ticket, Free relocation of receiver if i want when installer comes, Free HBO for 6 months and $10/month for HD. He asked if that would change my mind. I agreed and canceled Dish install. While i won't see the savings first year, i do not have to mess with learning new system and have a new receiver to play with.
> To be honest, I was completely shocked.


You did very well and I can assure that you will love your new HMC upgrade. I do recommend that before your install you figure out how many existing set top boxes you want to keep as they do add additional tuners and recording capacity to your whole home setup, unlike some other whole home systems.


----------



## yarbage

Called today and said I received an offer from Dish, but I wasn't given any discount on the HR34. I've been with Dtv for 12 years.


----------



## Bill Van

"yarbage" said:


> Called today and said I received an offer from Dish, but I wasn't given any discount on the HR34. I've been with Dtv for 12 years.


Did you talk to a retention rep or a customer service rep? A retention rep should have worked with you on this. I suggest calling another retention rep!


----------



## mrtanner69

fwiw I got mine for free, $40 1 year credit, free whole home install, something else I forget. Would be great if the HR34 didn't lock up every 48 hours. 4.5 years on everything package.


----------



## yarbage

I didn't, but I will when I call tomorrow. Do I have to ask for retention rep?



VANBROTHERS1 said:


> Did you talk to a retention rep or a customer service rep? A retention rep should have worked with you on this. I suggest calling another retention rep!


----------



## dpeters11

"yarbage" said:


> I didn't, but I will when I call tomorrow. Do I have to ask for retention rep?


Tell the automated system cancel twice. They will not identify themselves as retention.


----------



## lmurphy

Just called retention and asked about the HR 34. Got it for free but had to pay $49.00 for install. Then I asked about getting a credit for the install and she gave me 6 mos of starz to cover that. I been a customer since 1996 don't know if that helped or not. I'm happy as can be at the moment. Love this site & DTV !!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpeters11

If you've been a customer that long and haven't asked for many deals, then absolutely. Not that it really matters considering how long you've been with them but they also got you to go back to a contract.


----------



## jmak

I just called and am getting a HR34, two SD Tivo DVRs upgraded to HR2X DVRs, and Whole Home service with installation for $266. They also threw in $10 off for 12 months. The initial conversation had me paying over $700 but the CSR kept adding credits until it got to something I thought was reasonable. I didn't have to threaten to move to dish although I did mention that I keep getting offers from dish for the hopper and all new equipment for next to nothing. I have been a DTV customer since 1997.


----------



## Bofurley

I received a email from Directv yesterday with the above heading, which states as "A loyal Directv customer" I was eligible for this upgrade, a $199.00 value.
My 2 year committment was up on the 23 of this month. Since I did not need another received but was interested in getting the HR34.
I talked with 2 employees, and could not get them to move off the regular retail price. I have been with direct for ever.
I thought I was talking to retention, but evidently not.


----------



## budgoo

It's been a few months ago that I noticed my monthly bill seemed to be creeping higher and higher. I used the "cancel, cancel" method and was connected with a nice, young female CSR. I inquired as to why my bill was creeping higher and higher. She initiated and we discussed my programming options. I told her I was satisfied with the programming option and bottom line she volunteered to give me a $20 credit for 12 months.

A couple of weeks ago I called to inquire about the 'whole home' option. A nice, young male asked to put me on hold. He came back with, "I see you've been a loyal DTV customer for 9 years. We can install the whole home option for you for free." Done.

Just yesterday I called to inform DTV that my whole home set up, which worked flawlessly for 2 weeks, was now not working. Having read about the HR34 recently on DBSTalk I suggested that the HR34 would cure my ills regardless of the whole home option. Bottom line this time--an installer will be out tomorrow to get the whole home option working, and will be bringing the HR34 with him--all FREE OF CHARGE. They threw in free Starz and Showtime for 3 months for my "inconvenience". I had to commit to another 2 years, but I wasn't planning on going anywhere anyway.

Was I just lucky all 3 times? I think tone and demeanor go a long way and perhaps Hopper/Joey helps a bit also (competition and the free market). None of the 3 times did I call for nor expect the FREE services, but I'll take them if offered.


----------



## rposly

Man, this was like pulling teeth. I used the "cancel, cancel" trick, although I'm not sure it got me to Retention. Said I wanted to get the HR34 but that it said it was unavailable for me online (which is true), and after some wasted time talking about _why _I wanted it, she hit me with the $399 price tag. I hemmed and hawed, said it was a lot of money and that Dish is offering me lots of stuff for free, then she tried to have a discussion about their products, etc. After about 5 minutes, I said I needed to think about it and talk to Dish, and she finally offered me $150 off. Since it was so hard just to get her to that, I took the offer. She also gave me $20/month off for a year, mostly to offset the whole-home DVR charges (and the increased rates, which I also mentioned), which is at least something.

Nonetheless, I can't help feeling like it was way too difficult, and I'm still paying $250 for _leased equipment_ and a new 2-year contract. I've been a customer for ~10 years, Premiere Package, etc. Oh well. My loyalty hurts me again. 

I suppose it'll all be worth it once the Olympics start...


----------



## Bill Broderick

rposly said:


> Man, this was like pulling teeth. I used the "cancel, cancel" trick, although I'm not sure it got me to Retention. Said I wanted to get the HR34 but that it said it was unavailable for me online (which is true), and after some wasted time talking about _why _I wanted it, she hit me with the $399 price tag.


That was your problem. You called and told them that you wanted new equipment and why you wanted it. You showed them all of your cards before the betting started.

The conversation needed to start off with "Dish has offered me a free Hopper and I'm leaning towards taking it, unless DirecTV can make me a similar offer."


----------



## rob_gendeau

Thanks for all the advice on getting a discounted HR34; gonna try that. But curious about other equipment.

I currently have 3 HR20-100s (yeah, getting old). Two are in one room and a third in a bedroom far far away. The two close together share an internet connection; the third is too far and running ethernet would be a pain.

I have a slimline dish, and about 6 coax cables running down from it; not sure about the setup on the roof but I don't even think these old receivers use SWM.

I want to end up with one HR34 and keep the HR20 (or maybe get a replacement, since it's probably gonna go sometime; wouldn't have to be a HR34).

I want both to have internet connections, which means the one in the bedroom needs some sort of wifi. I currently have uverse and a good router that works fine with the HR20s that I do have connected. I do not want whole home; that bedroom HR20 and the others work better with no shared content (from a personal organizational standpoint, not a technical one: for us it would be like sharing a cellphone or email address. Just not doable).

I realize some of the stuff they push out is sorta packaged, so I'm wondering from a bargaining perspective what do I ask for to both get a good deal on the HR34, which I really want, and get to good set of equipment for that bedroom setup that'll last me for a while.


----------



## pearkel

rob_gendeau said:


> .
> 
> I want to end up with one HR34 and keep the HR20 (or maybe get a replacement, since it's probably gonna go sometime; wouldn't have to be a HR34).
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I can speak from my experience last week, when the installer brought out the HR34 he went through my house and looked at my receivers, came back and asked if i minded if he replaced my HR20's with HR24's. I was pretty happy so maybe shoot for the HR34 and hope you have a great installer to replace the HR20!


----------



## wmschultz

I got an HR34 for free, install for free, and NFL Sunday Ticket for free. I think I have been a customer since 97.


----------



## fsquid

pearkel said:


> I called in to cancel after receiving a deal in the mail with my loco teleco/dish bundle. I researched dish and the hopper system and felt with the savings during first year even if i didn't like it would be worth it. Had a scheduled install with them and called in to cancel DirecTv. The rep with Directv was very sad to hear we were leaving and asked if anything he could do to change my mind. I said not really. He put me on hold came back with Free HR34, Free install of whole home (i am currently running unsupported ethernet) Free Sunday Ticket, Free relocation of receiver if i want when installer comes, Free HBO for 6 months and $10/month for HD. He asked if that would change my mind. I agreed and canceled Dish install. While i won't see the savings first year, i do not have to mess with learning new system and have a new receiver to play with.
> To be honest, I was completely shocked.


I would have found a football to spike.


----------



## rta53

wmschultz said:


> I got an HR34 for free, install for free, and NFL Sunday Ticket for free. I think I have been a customer since 97.


I just got an email that says "Limited time offer", Free receiver upgrade. I thought maybe they were going to offer me a newer model DVR, like maybe the HR34. But when I clicked the link it just says "Upgrade to an HD DVR receiver for free". What's the point? I have had an HD DVR since I signed up almost 3 years ago. No mention of getting a newer DVR. In fact it says I have to sign a new 2-year aggrement. Is this just an automatic thing if you upgrade your equipment?


----------



## fsquid

well, I keep getting quoted the HR 34 for $50 plus the $50 installation fee. When I reject that, they offer to upgrade my other receiver to a HD-DVR receiver on the whole home which would give me 4 tuners for free.


----------



## xmguy

Wish I could have gotten a low cost or free HR34 when I signed a new 2 year contract with D* back a few months ago. I've only been with them since 2008. But it was still no discount at $399+. I do have my own tuner work around with 4 HD-DVRs and WH. But am limited by the streams at one time limit that the HR34 doesn't have a problem with. I guess D* hits up the "select" customers. I felt I was darn lucky to at least get a free HR24 from the deal. So I'm thankful for that.


----------



## hjscm

Well after being cut off twice and on the phone for a total of 3.25 hours i got $299.00 for the hr 34. pretty sad. been with them since 1998 and have 21 irds in 3 house. i pay around $680.00 per month. this is crazy. and to top it all off that can't order it for me because it says i need whole home and cinema kit. i have a swim 16 with hole home and each rid has thereat. the account shows that on his screen but it won't let them order it for me. the csr said he haste have corporate look into it. his boss and his bosses boss could not figure it out. said a tech will call me when they figure it out. who knows when.


----------



## rob_gendeau

Well now that they've dropped Comedy Central and/or Comedy Central dropped them I can go shopping.... Wonder if I can even get through to retention today.

It appears you can cancel out of your contract, subject to some fees, if they change their content. And they say they'll give notice.

Be interesting to see what they say; anyone try yet?

I'm getting pretty tired of these hassles. From a lack of a la carte channel choices to fights over content to a pricing structure that depends on the luck of who you get on the phone this system is rotten. Not that it's much better with cable or utilities or other sat providers or Netflix. Makes one really appreciate the broadcast model of media distribution.


----------



## dpeters11

You can cancel at anytime regardless of changes, subject to fees. You'd pay the ETF you have left.

They have the unrestricted right to change programming, and endeavor to notify you of changes under their control.

Depending on what you're wanting on Comedy Central, there are cheaper alternatives than cancelling, like Hulu Plus. Though for Daily Show and Colbert, it looks like they are on hiatus.


----------



## rob_gendeau

ETF?

I can't seem to determine if I'm under contract with them.

I live in the SF Bay Area, and it looks like Comcast has some HD channels I couldn't get on Directv, like BBC America, IFC, TCM. Would lose a couple, however. But I could get a TiVO DL4, which I'd prefer over the Directv HR34, or even the Directivo they are now offering.

We'll see what the costs are. But might be the time to leave.

Rob


----------



## pdxguy

With my 2 yr. commitment just ended, I called retention today. I mentioned the Dish Hopper, and that I was not happy with the Viacom channels disappearing. The CSR put me on hold for 3 minutes, and came back with an offer for a free HR34, free installation, and $20 monthly credit for a year. I also asked her if I could upgrade my old HR20 during the same install, and she agreed to add that to the order (no guarantee of an HR24, but the odds are more likely since it will be an installer bringing it out). No hassle, no real bargaining needed.

She also said she thought the Viacom dispute would be settled within a week because the channels are popular with D* customers.


----------



## fsquid

pdxguy said:


> With my 2 yr. commitment just ended, I called retention today. I mentioned the Dish Hopper, and that I was not happy with the Viacom channels disappearing. The CSR put me on hold for 3 minutes, and came back with an offer for a free HR34, free installation, and $20 monthly credit for a year. I also asked her if I could upgrade my old HR20 during the same install, and she agreed to add that to the order (no guarantee of an HR24, but the odds are more likely since it will be an installer bringing it out). No hassle, no real bargaining needed.
> 
> She also said she thought the Viacom dispute would be settled within a week because the channels are popular with D* customers.


this is what I got when I called again last night. Also, put the redzone standalone back on for me.


----------



## dpeters11

"rob_gendeau" said:


> ETF?
> 
> I can't seem to determine if I'm under contract with them.
> 
> I live in the SF Bay Area, and it looks like Comcast has some HD channels I couldn't get on Directv, like BBC America, IFC, TCM. Would lose a couple, however. But I could get a TiVO DL4, which I'd prefer over the Directv HR34, or even the Directivo they are now offering.
> 
> We'll see what the costs are. But might be the time to leave.
> 
> Rob


New service or getting receivers other than a swap out for a bad one is a two year contract. ETF is $480 minus $20 for each month of service completed.


----------



## dclarke

pdxguy said:


> With my 2 yr. commitment just ended, I called retention today. I mentioned the Dish Hopper, and that I was not happy with the Viacom channels disappearing. The CSR put me on hold for 3 minutes, and came back with an offer for a free HR34, free installation, and $20 monthly credit for a year. I also asked her if I could upgrade my old HR20 during the same install, and she agreed to add that to the order (no guarantee of an HR24, but the odds are more likely since it will be an installer bringing it out). No hassle, no real bargaining needed.
> 
> She also said she thought the Viacom dispute would be settled within a week because the channels are popular with D* customers.


ummm, i dont think so, id love to see an image of that invoice:nono2::nono2::nono2:


----------



## dclarke

been with d since 1997 and I know how to work a deal with them. Just wanted an H25 to use in the kitchen after recent renovations. Inquired about some upgrades and they offered me one dvr upgrade and a request to swap/upgrade a standard hd to the H25 for the $49 install fee and NFL max for $149 with 3 mos x $10 off choice package OR the HR34 at $199. Ordered the h25 and HD dvr. called back 2 hours later to retention, they stated the HR34's are not discounted at all and are $399. they canceled my original order and honored the H25 with the HR34 at $199 plus $49 install, $149 for NFL max, the $30 credit and 3 mos free Whole Home with some movie 6 mos credit, so I felt like it was a fair deal. As far as these tall tales of free Hr 34's with no install fees, I say show me an invoice image and then ill believe it, not sure why guys feel like they always have to beef up the deals they get?///


----------



## byroan

Best deal I can seem to get on an HR34 is $248.


----------



## pearkel

dclarke said:


> been with d since 1997 and I know how to work a deal with them. Just wanted an H25 to use in the kitchen after recent renovations. Inquired about some upgrades and they offered me one dvr upgrade and a request to swap/upgrade a standard hd to the H25 for the $49 install fee and NFL max for $149 with 3 mos x $10 off choice package OR the HR34 at $199. Ordered the h25 and HD dvr. called back 2 hours later to retention, they stated the HR34's are not discounted at all and are $399. they canceled my original order and honored the H25 with the HR34 at $199 plus $49 install, $149 for NFL max, the $30 credit and 3 mos free Whole Home with some movie 6 mos credit, so I felt like it was a fair deal. As far as these tall tales of free Hr 34's with no install fees, I say show me an invoice image and then ill believe it, not sure why guys feel like they always have to beef up the deals they get?///


Not because i'm showing off, just want you to know i am doing no "beefing" up.


----------



## T K

I just called this morning, I have been wanting one for a while and watching this thread on the deals people have gotten. I have been out of contract for a while now.

I was offered, $10/month discount on HD channels for 12 months, $10/month discount to resign for 24 months, and they extended the HD discount for 24 months for me signing up for autopay. So $20/month discount for 12 months, plus Starz and Showtime free for 3 months, and the NFL Sunday Ticket for free also.

For the HR34, they gave it to me for 99 dollars, 49 install fee, but the install fee credited back to my account. It was really simple and easy to get that deal for me, I think it is a pretty decent deal.

Hopefully my unsupported Ethernet whole home DVR will still work fine, I told her what I had and she said it would, but she didn't know much about the HR34


----------



## dclarke

pearkel said:


> Not because i'm showing off, just want you to know i am doing no "beefing" up.


 Well then my apology to you, and congrats on a great deal. Its not that im jealous its just that after 15 years with Directv it proves that there is still no consistency with how they handle their customers. Only thing I can say is that maybe they look at other offers customers had in the past and base it on that. I went thru customer retention and they had a supervisor supporting and my contract expires in 10 days,,I dont know what more leverage I could have than that. I am going to call and cancel the order


----------



## pearkel

dclarke said:


> Well then my apology to you, and congrats on a great deal. Its not that im jealous its just that after 15 years with Directv it proves that there is still no consistency with how they handle their customers. Only thing I can say is that maybe they look at other offers customers had in the past and base it on that. I went thru customer retention and they had a supervisor supporting and my contract expires in 10 days,,I dont know what more leverage I could have than that. I am going to call and cancel the order


No apology necessary! In my case i really was calling in to cancel and had an appointment set up with Dish through my teleco company. This was the "stay" offer i received and have been happily enjoying the HR34. It really is a nice unit even with its minor quirks IMHO. Keep trying and good luck!


----------



## Shades228

pearkel said:


> Not because i'm showing off, just want you to know i am doing no "beefing" up.


You have 2 Samsung RVU TV's? If not your order is wrong and you're going to get some additional fees once they activate it.


----------



## pearkel

Shades228 said:


> You have 2 Samsung RVU TV's? If not your order is wrong and you're going to get some additional fees once they activate it.


No I don't, I thought the same thing but just received my bill last week and it looked right. I have the hr34, 2hr24's, and a r22. This is all I was charged for and had primary receiver credit.


----------



## inkahauts

"Shades228" said:


> You have 2 Samsung RVU TV's? If not your order is wrong and you're going to get some additional fees once they activate it.


My parents got an HR34 Inman. There's looked about the same, was all messed up. But there where no additional fees of any kind.


----------



## iceman2a

I took advantage of the Viacom situation ( I know I shouldn't have, because I agree with D*'s stand) and called retention hoping to get a deal on the HR34. I looking for the $99/$49 deal and the "beautiful" (sounding anyways) retention rep came back with " I can give you the $399 HR34 free and the $49 inst free! how does that sound?" I had to bite my cheek as I said it sounded pretty good then she said she needed to charge me $199 for a whole home installation. I said that sounded like a lot for a tech to come in and replace 1 rcvr and add decas to 4 others. She tried her best but she could only get that down to $99!
So I said "let's do it" when it was all done she gave me another $10 a month for 12 month credit and an install Sat morning.

I have been out of contract for a couple of years and have not looked for any credits since I have been out of contract. I didn't threaten to cancel i told her my wife was upset about losing all those channels and was calling dish to see about the hopper! But I do feel kind of guilty about it!


----------



## KoRn

Is there any kind of extra monthly service fee by having the HR34? I have a HR24 and want to stick that in the back bedroom and get a HR34. Is Directv bending a little bit with upgrades before contract is up? Ours is up in December but would like to get a HR34 before that for free if possible? No problem signing up again for another 2 years. They could tack it on the remaining contract for all I care.


----------



## carl6

KoRn said:


> Is there any kind of extra monthly service fee by having the HR34? I have a HR24 and want to stick that in the back bedroom and get a HR34. Is Directv bending a little bit with upgrades before contract is up? Ours is up in December but would like to get a HR34 before that for free if possible? No problem signing up again for another 2 years. They could tack it on the remaining contract for all I care.


The recurring monthly cost is the same - just adding another receiver in that regard. If you eventually add RVU clients they would also be charged as additional receivers.

The only way to find out what it will cost you is to call DirecTV, however I would not expect a free HR34 even after you are out of contract.


----------



## MISpat

I don't have an RVU TV yet but I plan to get one in around 6 months. I'm thinking about getting the HR34 now though, just for the extra tuners and ability to stream to more than 1 other receiver at the same time. 

Does anyone know yet what the cost is to have them come make the connection to an RVU TV once you already have the HR34?


----------



## pdxguy

dclarke said:


> ummm, i dont think so, id love to see an image of that invoice:nono2::nono2::nono2:


I have no reason to make up deals. I was just sharing what happened with my contact with retention so others can use as a guideline. I assume I was offered the free HR34 because I am out of contract. There are many factors that go into play when D* offers credits or discounting, including your history with D*, who you talk to, and the way you handle the conversation. Accusations of lying are offensive and do nothing to add to the discussion on this thread.


----------



## whoster69

Here's my situation: I just moved into a new house about 6 months ago. When I moved in, they set it up for their new services I was told (I'm not sure what this means, but the installer said this would save time in the future). Anyway, I have one HD TV with my old HR20 box in the living room. One SD box with my old SD set in the bedroom. I've been with DirecTV since 2007 and had my HR20 die once. It was replaced by an even older HR20 that seemed slower. That unit, sadly, still works.

I'm interested in upgrading to whole home, HD in the bedroom (I already have HD in the living room) and adding HD downstairs, so I'll have three drops total. I called and inquired about all of this today and the representative that I talked to (who seemed kind on annoyed -I can't figure out why) said I could get another HD DVR for free another drop added for free, or I could pay $399 and get the HMC (the HR34 -why don't they just call it the HR34?). Seemed like kind of a rip off to me. I asked if they had a loyalty discount and she said that was it.

What I want to know is are there some magic words you have to say or some strategy you can recommend for getting these great deals for those that are getting them? In reading this thread, it looks like it is just luck of the draw. I find it really annoying that If I go with another HD DVR I might get another used, old, slow HR20 instead of the faster, newer model with a bigger hard drive. DirecTV won't a specific model unless I go with the HR34, but I don't want to pay $400 for it. I'd love to get it, but not at that price. What makes this doubly weird is I get a lot of stuff from them. I currently subscribe to all of their premium channels. You'd think they'd want a cash cow like me to stay, but I'm thinking of switching, just because their customer service seems to not care at all or give me any sort of break for being a loyal customer for 5+ years.

One other thing I forgot to mention. For my bedroom and the new drop, in our downstairs room, I'll need to buy two new HD TVs, so I'm looking into that as well.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Beerstalker

First off, DirecTV doesn't guarantee a specific model no matter what. They call it the Home Media Center, because that's what it is. They don't call it the HR34 for the same reason they don't refer to the HD-DVRs as an HR21, HR23, etc. If there was an HR33, or HR35 then whenever you ordered a Home Media Center then you would have the possibility of ending up with any one of those three. I do not expect this to ever change and I don't blame them.

As far as getting a better deal all you can do is try again. You might get a better offer, or you might get a worse one and not even be able to get the HD-DVR for free anymore. It really is kind of a roll of the dice. One thing that might be able to help your chances would be to say that you are considering switching to Dish Network and getting their Hopper/Joey system. It seems like mentioning that has helped some people here get better deals. However, I wouldn't be threatening or rude as they might just end up cancelling your service on you rather than offering a deal.

Good luck.


----------



## hatchet

HA!

The good old "free" HR34 :nono2:...

I called because I am currently month to month and with the recent Viacom dispute, the past Fox dispute (at least here in south Florida) and Lord only knows what other dispute(s) yet to come, I figured it might be fun to play.

I went immediately to retentions and after a few brief pleasantries, wouldn't you know I was offered an HR34 "Free Of Charge". Well of course I jumped on it and after a brief hold, I thought I was off and running. While the CSR was allegedly inputting my order, I asked him what else he was selling to sweeten the deal. Another brief hold and he came back with a month of free services. Done! So while I sat on the phone listening as he "keyed" in the order, BAM! Phone goes dead and the call was dropped. Hmmmmm?

So I waited for a call back and got none. Called retentions and got someone else who of course couldn't put me back in touch with the original CSR. I go round and round with her and was told there was "No Way" that offer could have been made to me. Not to be called a liar, she somehow??? managed to speak to the original CSR who said no such offer had been made to me but rather he was merely explaining things to me. What is there to explain? Free means no charge last time I checked.

Regardless, I found the whole thing amusing and was not upset at all because I knew it was BS from the get go. The best the second rep would offer me was an additional HR24 which I do not need or want.

I will continue month to month and call again in due time when I am again in need of a good laugh :lol:...


----------



## mitchflorida

Call back in a year from today and I bet they do give it to you for free.


----------



## vanduse1

carl6 said:


> The recurring monthly cost is the same - just adding another receiver in that regard. If you eventually add RVU clients they would also be charged as additional receivers.
> 
> The only way to find out what it will cost you is to call DirecTV, however I would not expect a free HR34 even after you are out of contract.


I was curious on this as the fine print at the bottom of this page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver states that an Advance Receiver Service ($20/month) is required.

Can anyone shed some light on this charge?


----------



## lparsons21

vanduse1 said:


> I was curious on this as the fine print at the bottom of this page: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hmc_receiver states that an Advance Receiver Service ($20/month) is required.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this charge?


It is the combo of DVR, HD and MRV rolled into one fee.


----------



## vanduse1

lparsons21 said:


> It is the combo of DVR, HD and MRV rolled into one fee.


Great!

I move in two weeks so it will be "Interesting" to see what type of offer I can get. I am a long time customer currently out of contract. Will keep the group posted on the offer.


----------



## raott

$399 - $100 instant credit. Plus $20 off per month x 12 months. Installation fee waived. Net of $50. 

Very happy with that.


----------



## MISpat

Got some interesting info when I called today. I was transferred to the dept which handles the ordering for the HR34's. For the second time, they offered it to me for $100. The rep said she worked in retentions during the viacom dispute and never gave an HR34 for free. She also said that you won't see them giving any units for free until after they've been out for a year, which in this case would be Feb. 2013. (also said that the regular HD-DVR's were also $399 during their first year of existance and they didn't start putting those in "free" offers until after the first year when they lowered it to $199)
So I'm going to wait it out until Feb. since we're putting an addition onto the house and really won't need another unit until the end of the year anyway.


----------



## mitchflorida

Do they charge for the installation besides the $100 for the HR34?


----------



## wmschultz

Didn't charge me anything. Dish free, SWM 16 free, HCC, and all DECA units free. Oh yeah, and a HR34 free. I do need to call tomorrow cuz I was supposed to get NFL Sunday Ticket free, too. Still shows as $99 on my bill.

-------------------------------------

Edit: I called today to talk about the NFL ST charge still being on my bill. That was taken off, I was upgraded to the NFL ST MAX package for free and I got HD Free for a year.


----------



## MISpat

mitchflorida said:


> Do they charge for the installation besides the $100 for the HR34?


I'm assuming it would normally be the $49 which others have posted here, but she didn't say anything about it because they are already coming to my house to troubleshoot a problem.


----------



## reubenray

How can you find out when the 2 year commitment is up? I am thinking of trying to get the HR34 when I move in 2 weeks.


----------



## RunnerFL

reubenray said:


> How can you find out when the 2 year commitment is up? I am thinking of trying to get the HR34 when I move in 2 weeks.


You have to call DirecTV and ask.


----------



## reubenray

I got everything I wanted for $21.75. The HR34, new dish, NFL Ticket Max, free premium channels for 3 months and complete install.


----------



## jovac

I'm a 15 year customer with Premier package, NFLST and 4 HDDVR's. Have called multiple times and canot get any discount off the HR34. Talked to Retention today and she basically called me a liar stating that no one has ever gotten any discount on this box. Threatened to cancel my account, she said go ahead. 

Worst customer service I have ever received outside the DMV. Will be actively evaluating alternatives to DTV. Shame. I guess since they have market share they no longer value their long term customers.


----------



## goofydisneydaddy

I don't really understand D* on this. I am a two-year customer, just out of contract. I called during the Viacom dispute and shamelessly took advntage of the issue (as I don't watch any Viacom channels). I also expressed outrage at the fact that they added Disney Junior in SD and not HD (something that actually does bother me as I have a young daughter and we -- often together as you can tell by my name -- watch quite a bit of this channel). I also said the Hoppper/Joey thingy looked mighty attractive and that one of our HR24s was failing and missing many recordings. 

I don't know how much, if at all, any of my spiel counted, but I was able to get the HR34 for only $99, with the installation fee waived. It can be done, so they are lying to say otherwise.


----------



## wahooq

As has been stated many times, the discounts are account specific, not the same across the board.


----------



## jovac

I know. It is bizarre. Either offer the credits/discounts or don't. Making customers play CSR roulette or come up with creative strategies is just stupid, juvenile and very off-putting. I'll probably stay with them for now as I don't know of a comparable alternative at this point. However, this does not instill any sense of customer loyalty and as I evaluate alternatives, such as broadband content, I will be inclined to choose them over the DTV offering. I have already stopped DTV pay per view due to the antiquated delivery model (having to call to order a movie and wait for it to download) and higher price, ($5.99 as opposed to $4.99 from Amazon and iTunes). I will look to replace as much as is practical as it is convenient in response to these cheesy business practices. As I said, it is a shame. I have always been a fan of DTV. Have overlooked and even defended their rather frequent releases of buggy software and hardware in favor of the superior customer service I received and abundant content provided. It just seems that they are reaching that unfortunate tipping point where for whatever reason, they have chosen to diverge from the core values that made them successful to begin with. This at a time when there are more options than ever and that competition will continue to grow. 

I'll end my rant now. Congratulations to all you others who seem to be doing better with this than I.


----------



## wahooq

jovac i agree..... there is a specific program in place, the issue falls with the 20,000+ employees of varying degfrees of knowlege being given too much leeway in my opinion


----------



## jovac

wahooq - I understand this. My point is first, if I don't qualify, 15 years, highest package and out of contract, then who does? And second, that having this mysterious process that seems to rely more on luck of the draw than any tangible account characteristic is, in my opinion, bad business. Part of the purpose of these forums is to express opinions which is all I have done. Pointing out to me the obvious is not really any help to me. If you disagree with my opinion, please state why. If you want to hide behind a blanket statement that this is the way it is and this has been stated many times, I don't really get your point or purpose in posting????


----------



## wahooq

wahooq said:


> jovac i agree..... there is a specific program in place, the issue falls with the 20,000+ employees of varying degfrees of knowlege being given too much leeway in my opinion


believe i said i agree


----------



## wmschultz

jovac said:


> wahooq - I understand this. My point is first, if I don't qualify, 15 years, highest package and out of contract, then who does? And second, that having this mysterious process that seems to rely more on luck of the draw than any tangible account characteristic is, in my opinion, bad business. Part of the purpose of these forums is to express opinions which is all I have done. Pointing out to me the obvious is not really any help to me. If you disagree with my opinion, please state why. If you want to hide behind a blanket statement that this is the way it is and this has been stated many times, I don't really get your point or purpose in posting????


All I did was call the 800 number. I said retention at the prompt. I got retention and said I am without a contract (customer since 97) and am looking at my options. They are offering a whole ton of free stuff for new customers and I want to know what I can get. I said I was also looking at UVerse. The CSR asked me what I would like and I told him. New Subs get free NFL ST, I would like the HR34 and I would like a new dish.

Done. No haggle. No lying on my part. I also ended up with HD Free for a year.


----------



## jovac

wahooq said:


> jovac i agree..... there is a specific program in place, the issue falls with the 20,000+ employees of varying degfrees of knowlege being given too much leeway in my opinion


I agree this is likely the source of the problem. It just seems that this is intentional on DTV's part as it would be a simple thing to list in their system what discounts to apply to what accounts. They have these listed in other instances for CSR's to reference it's just that there appears to be a set of super secret deals to be given only to those who unlock the mystery of how to get them.  This is my core issue. I would characterize this then as more a problematic business policy as opposed to anything as innocuous as insufficient training. I know why they do it, they don't want to give anything away unnecessarily but in this day in age there are no secrets and if you offer to one, don't accuse the next person who asks of being dishonest or misinformed. Say no if you want but don't blame me for not liking the answer.

And I am sorry if I sounded testy in my previous response to you, I am just frustrated as I really like DTV but am upset with how they are treating me currently and that may be unintentionally apparent in my posts.


----------



## jovac

wmschultz said:


> All I did was call the 800 number. I said retention at the prompt. I got retention and said I am without a contract (customer since 97) and am looking at my options. They are offering a whole ton of free stuff for new customers and I want to know what I can get. I said I was also looking at UVerse. The CSR asked me what I would like and I told him. New Subs get free NFL ST, I would like the HR34 and I would like a new dish.
> 
> Done. No haggle. No lying on my part. I also ended up with HD Free for a year.


This just makes it more irritating as I have called no less than 3 separate times with nothing but the $399 being offered.


----------



## jovac

wahooq said "believe i said i agree"

You did, my bad. Posts crossed and I didn't fully understand your point. Apologies.


----------



## jacinkcmo

Is it possible the CSRs are on some sort of commission or quota system, so their responses are more tailored to their own needs than the customers? Just a thought.


----------



## dpeters11

"jacinkcmo" said:


> Is it possible the CSRs are on some sort of commission or quota system, so their responses are more tailored to their own needs than the customers? Just a thought.


A CSR certainly can't hand out credits like candy. I think they have a certain limit overall.


----------



## yarbage

Well, I finally had a good offer today. My wife had been on me to save us money, but I really didn't want to leave DirecTV. So, I called asked for retention and told them my situation. 

They offered:

$20 off for 12 months
Free Showtime for a year
Free Startz for six months
Then, they were going to offer Sunday ticket for free. 

I asked whether I could just get the HR34 instead of the Sunday Ticket (I'm more a college guy). 

She said she wasn't sure, but she would check. She came back to me and told me it would be totally free. I got a $628 credit on my account. I was quite happy, because I wasn't sure I would that good of an offer. The last time I called they said it would be full price. It wasn't until I told them I was looking elsewhere that I got the deal.


----------



## wahooq

dpeters11 said:


> A CSR certainly can't hand out credits like candy. I think they have a certain limit overall.


Thats the problem they dont have limits in the sense that they are stopped....I used to work for another company and their software wouldn't even aloow you or anyone else to credit anything past a certain dollar amount...DTV needs this.....


----------



## pdxguy

wahooq said:


> Thats the problem they dont have limits in the sense that they are stopped....I used to work for another company and their software wouldn't even aloow you or anyone else to credit anything past a certain dollar amount...DTV needs this.....


Sorry, I couldn't disagree more. One of the main reasons I stay with D* is their generosity with account credits. Why would any customers want limits on credits?


----------



## wahooq

pdxguy said:


> Sorry, I couldn't disagree more. One of the main reasons I stay with D* is their generosity with account credits. Why would any customers want limits on credits?


why would any business want to give their services away...


----------



## dpeters11

"wahooq" said:


> why would any business want to give their services away...


The basic rule, if you aren't a paying customer of a company, then you are their actual product. It can work, but obviously that's not DirecTVs model.


----------



## wahooq

Well as i've said before pay TV is a luxury..if you cant or dont want to pay for it then dont. Bottom line.... it's like wanting a diamond but demanding discounts, I dont understand the mentality


----------



## macfan601

wahooq said:


> Well as i've said before pay TV is a luxury..if you cant or dont want to pay for it then dont. Bottom line.... it's like wanting a diamond but demanding discounts, I dont understand the mentality


Car salesmen must love you. You just pay full sticker price and never ask for a discount.


----------



## wahooq

apples and pears


----------



## Christopher Gould

"wahooq" said:


> apples and pears


Am I mistaken or have you said at one time you are a D* Csr. If this is the case is this why some csr's give no discounts and others do. Because you don't believe they deserve them?


----------



## whoster69

wahooq said:


> Well as i've said before pay TV is a luxury..if you cant or dont want to pay for it then dont. Bottom line.... it's like wanting a diamond but demanding discounts, I dont understand the mentality


I don't really see it that way. What I find frustrating are situations like this. I had been a loyal customer for several years and liked their service, so I recommended it to a friend. He got the new DVR. Mine then promptly died and I got one that was even older than my current model (but the same model number with the same anemic hard drive). As a loyal customer, I found it really frustrating that he got a new one and I got old crap.

In my opinion, that is a mistake on DTV's part. When I inquired about it, I was told take the old crap or go somewhere else. I wasn't given any options. My friend was guaranteed a newer model.


----------



## dpeters11

"whoster69" said:


> I don't really see it that way. What I find frustrating are situations like this. I had been a loyal customer for several years and liked their service, so I recommended it to a friend. He got the new DVR. Mine then promptly died and I got one that was even older than my current model (but the same model number with the same anemic hard drive). As a loyal customer, I found it really frustrating that he got a new one and I got old crap.
> 
> In my opinion, that is a mistake on DTV's part. When I inquired about it, I was told take the old crap or go somewhere else. I wasn't given any options. My friend was guaranteed a newer model.


Even new customers aren't guaranteed a newer model. I had a friend sign up, he got an HR22 and H24. Now, if your friend got the HR34, that is different.


----------



## whoster69

dpeters11 said:


> Even new customers aren't guaranteed a newer model. I had a friend sign up, he got an HR22 and H24. Now, if your friend got the HR34, that is different.


Interesting. I was told by the DTV employee that I talked to that they only way I could be guaranteed the new model was to be a new customer. I even asked, "So they are guaranteed the new model?" and she said yes.


----------



## wahooq

Christopher Gould said:


> Am I mistaken or have you said at one time you are a D* Csr. If this is the case is this why some csr's give no discounts and others do. Because you don't believe they deserve them?


No there are guidelines inplace for credits ...some CSR's disregard them in order appease the customer...Sometimes they are deserved and I have no problem giving them


----------



## raott

wahooq said:


> Well as i've said before pay TV is a luxury..if you cant or dont want to pay for it then dont. Bottom line.... it's like wanting a diamond but demanding discounts, I dont understand the mentality


And truthfully, I don't understand the mentality of blindly paying whatever the asking price is. If a product or service is negotiable, it would be foolish not to.


----------



## Shades228

whoster69 said:


> Interesting. I was told by the DTV employee that I talked to that they only way I could be guaranteed the new model was to be a new customer. I even asked, "So they are guaranteed the new model?" and she said yes.


She was wrong.


----------



## dpeters11

"whoster69" said:


> Interesting. I was told by the DTV employee that I talked to that they only way I could be guaranteed the new model was to be a new customer. I even asked, "So they are guaranteed the new model?" and she said yes.


If an order includes an HMC, at this point you are guaranteed an HR34. But that is the case for everyone since there are no other HMC models. It's not classified as an HD DVR in the system.


----------



## dpeters11

"wahooq" said:


> No there are guidelines inplace for credits ...some CSR's disregard them in order appease the customer...Sometimes they are deserved and I have no problem giving them


I'd think at some point, they'd no longer be a CSR, if they don't follow the guidelines enough.


----------



## Christopher Gould

wahooq said:


> No there are guidelines inplace for credits ...some CSR's disregard them in order appease the customer...Sometimes they are deserved and I have no problem giving them


but what if they arent deserved(your call) but the system says its ok do you ever lie and not give out credit


----------



## rainydave

Just got off the phone with DirecTv. My HR34/Whole Home/CCK will be installed tomorrow. The total came out to $84 after credits. I had worked out this deal back in June. The representative had put the deal in the notes and the front-line CSR honored it. Overall, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## KoRn

She called your bluff and you lost. Quit trying to get something for nothing. Excellent rep. imo and doing her job properly.



jovac said:


> I'm a 15 year customer with Premier package, NFLST and 4 HDDVR's. Have called multiple times and canot get any discount off the HR34. Talked to Retention today and she basically called me a liar stating that no one has ever gotten any discount on this box. *Threatened to cancel my account, she said go ahead.*
> 
> Worst customer service I have ever received outside the DMV. Will be actively evaluating alternatives to DTV. Shame. I guess since they have market share they no longer value their long term customers.


----------



## TBoneit

If I were jovac, I would have said OK, I'll call back in a few days once the Cable or Dishnetwork is installed to cancel then so that I do not have a interruption of my TV watching. Of course I also would have done it.

Once you are on Cable for a little while the "We want you back offers will start coming in." choose the best looking one if you still want DirecTV. And the next time 2 years down the road you start muttering about canceling, they will know.
+++++++++++++


I cancelled a credit card that I had for a while never late, always paid balance Plus. Always owed $1200 to $1500.

They raised the interest rate, I called they wouldn't budge so I closed it during that call. I paid it off in 4 months.

Now they keep sending me applications for new credit cards, Are they crazy? As if I would ever have another one of their cards.

That caused me no disruption as I just used another card. I still keep two + a Debit card.

Lets just see how I look at it, Chase, BofA etc. pays under 1% interest to use your money, then they charge way, way more of an interest rate on your credit card.

Thanks Load banks for your generosity, Not!.


----------



## TBoneit

wahooq said:


> Well as i've said before pay TV is a luxury..if you cant or dont want to pay for it then dont. Bottom line.... it's like wanting a diamond but demanding discounts, I dont understand the mentality


So you are saying if I can get a better deal and get more for my money I shouldn't do that because it is a luxury?

And if I can go to the store then next town over and get the Diamond for less, I shouldn't ask the first store would they like to keep me as a customer? Make a little less on the sale and make some money instead of no money?

I work retail, If I can make some money on the sale, I'll bargain. Making a little money is better than making nothing on a no sale.

Why do some people go to Kings supermarkets instead of Shoprite?

Lowest price isn't always the best choice.


----------



## macfan601

TBoneit said:


> So you are saying if I can get a better deal and get more for my money I shouldn't do that because it is a luxury?
> 
> And if I can go to the store then next town over and get the Diamond for less, I shouldn't ask the first store would they like to keep me as a customer? Make a little less on the sale and make some money instead of no money?
> 
> I work retail, If I can make some money on the sale, I'll bargain. Making a little money is better than making nothing on a no sale.
> 
> Why do some people go to Kings supermarkets instead of Shoprite?
> 
> Lowest price isn't always the best choice.


+1


----------



## macfan601

TBoneit said:


> If I were jovac, I would have said OK, I'll call back in a few days once the Cable or Dishnetwork is installed to cancel then so that I do not have a interruption of my TV watching. Of course I also would have done it.
> 
> Once you are on Cable for a little while the "We want you back offers will start coming in." choose the best looking one if you still want DirecTV. And the next time 2 years down the road you start muttering about canceling, they will know.
> +++++++++++++
> 
> I cancelled a credit card that I had for a while never late, always paid balance Plus. Always owed $1200 to $1500.
> 
> They raised the interest rate, I called they wouldn't budge so I closed it during that call. I paid it off in 4 months.
> 
> Now they keep sending me applications for new credit cards, Are they crazy? As if I would ever have another one of their cards.
> 
> That caused me no disruption as I just used another card. I still keep two + a Debit card.
> 
> Lets just see how I look at it, Chase, BofA etc. pays under 1% interest to use your money, then they charge way, way more of an interest rate on your credit card.
> 
> Thanks Load banks for your generosity, Not!.


+1


----------



## macfan601

wahooq said:


> apples and pears


Only to you and your way of thinking. I very seldom pay asking price for anything. I consider everything negotiable and my money speaks for me. I have not yet run across a store who will not deal to make the sale. They may not cut the actual price but will throw something in that does the same thing. It wasn't me who started the SPIN THE WHEEL game at Directv, but if they want to play it I am up for it. It took me a week and several calls, but I got my HR 34 for what I was willing to pay for it. Until the US gets off of this profit and shareholders before anything else kick, the only way the little guy can compete is to negotiate.


----------



## duckyspawn

Mine is being installed on Sunday. I received the HMC and install for free from DTV.


----------



## El Gabito

Customer since 2004, out of contract. 

My experience: called a few months back and got diddly. Full price, no exceptions. 

Called today, first call the CSR answered with attitude and I could tell it probably wasn't going to go well. She didn't know what the HMC/HR34 was and kept trying to upgrade me to whole-home, even after I explained that I already had that. She put me on hold once she figured out what I was asking for, I waited about five minutes, then I got disconnected. Probably for the best. 

I called back and got a cheery CSR. She was very friendly and very knowledgable. In the amount of time I was on hold with the previous CSR she had me set up with a free HR34. Forgot to ask for programming discount so I'll have to call back about that. 

Both calls were cancel, cancel and I explained our interest in the hopper.


----------



## topgun80

I see some of you are getting "credits" ranging form $50 to $250. Who and what determines how much "credit" you get. I've been a LONG term customer.


----------



## crawdad62

topgun80 said:


> I see some of you are getting "credits" ranging form $50 to $250. *Who and what determines how much "credit" you get.* I've been a LONG term customer.


I think that's why you see so much frustration in this thread. There's no consistency. It seems from reading through here that being a long time customer may or may not do a thing. It looks like it just luck getting the right CSR at the right time.


----------



## macfan601

crawdad62 said:


> I think that's why you see so much frustration in this thread. There's no consistency. It seems from reading through here that being a long time customer may or may not do a thing. It looks like it just luck getting the right CSR at the right time.


+1


----------



## baws22489

I have been calling in the past without any luck in getting a deal on the HMC/HR34. I called yesterday morning and was told no deals even though I've been a customer for 12 years, highest plan, never late with auto bill-pay, 6 HDDVR's and Sunday Ticket. I called again on the way home and got a great lady who gave it to me for $99, free Sunday Ticket. I said i already have that and have paid 2 months on it, she said we will credit me back those 2 months and also give me $10 off for 24 months for autobill pay for the HD service that just expired. The $99 included the install and CCK kit. 

So keep trying and I understand the frustration with getting a great CSR or one that won't help or isn't up to speed on the deals out there.


----------



## Rob Dawn

I got a different price then most (if not all) everybody else here: $124 + tax with free installation. Strange price, but I was just hoping to get $149 total or better so I took the deal.

I'll re-emphisize what others are saying here, you HAVE to get to a retention rep to get any kind of a good deal on this!!

I tried to do the "cancel, cancel" thing but kept getting to a regular rep after the first cancel. So I asked the 3rd rep (who couldn't do any better than $50 off the $399) if I was still under a 2 year contract and she said she would have to transfer me to a specialist - I'm assuming to a retention rep who gave me this great deal.

Thanks to everyone here who has posted their experiences so others can get deals like this too!

Rob


----------



## elas123

i just got off the phone with them and got it totally free. i called up and asked about it and they said " i can get u that for free" i said sign me up! she said you have been with us for 13 years. wow its been that long. i checked workorder and it was free


----------



## amenic

baws22489 said:


> one that won't help or isn't up to speed on the deals out there.


That's a pretty incorrect way of looking at it. Agents don't abstractly decide what you are eligible for. It's pre calculated based on your history, and they offer you things up to a set limit. The offers just show up in their system, they don't think about them, they don't compare them to what you were offered yesterday (unless specifically noted). You can haggle UP TO your limit, but that's it. They can get penalized or even fired for pushing credits beyond that. Eventually if your account shows that you are close to the end of your commitment they may offer you more. That's probably what happened. If you ask about your contract length or ask to cancel, that usually gets you a transfer to retention (which has same power as a supervisor but has instructions to give you more as they are the last line of defense against quitters), and retention has a higher offer limit, but pushing that limit could negatively impact on what you're eligible for in the future, including repairs.


----------



## c5_guy

I called yesterday and asked to talk to someone about canceling my account. I was transferred and a very nice directv rep who asked why. Explained my bill was just getting out of control and I was looking at switching FIOS. She said I see you were billed for Sunday Ticket, I can give that you free and credit back what you already paid. Long story short after discussing what I was looking for to stay, I received the HR34 for 99, free install, free Sunday ticket, $10 off per month for HD, and $20 off per month my overall service.


----------



## dsm

Customer since 96. I currently have Two HR20s and one HR23. Out of commitment for about a week. For $99 total im getting an hr34, h24 (or H25) and an hr24. Renewed my HD $10 discount and added stars free for 12 months. Basically its all free and I have to order the HR24 from solid signal after which they will credit me $100. Could have haggled for more programming or tried to finagle that last $99, but I thought I was getting greedy. I told him up front my installed cost from Dish was going to be $99 so coincidentally that is where he landed .

The support reps seem to have flexibility in how they arrange the order. For example, he could get me a bigger discount on the higher priced items so he put it through that way. At least that's what he said. This guy knew nothing about reimbursement after purchasing from solid signal. Fortunately an earlier rep had made a note on my account about doing that. The order confirmation individual confirmed everything afterwards including the note about solidsigna so I think he got it right.

So Im in for another two years .

steve


----------



## bigalpo

Just called and received the HR34 and H24 for 199 plus 20 off per month for 12 months. CSR did all of this without going to retention. Also got the whole home DVR service. Of course now I am on the 2 year contract. Been with them since 2001. Very easy!!


----------



## iceburg02

I'm a 13-year customer with average monthly bill of $200+. Haven't received any credits in several years, and the ones I got back then were due to D* erroneously killing my service for 5 days.

Called two weeks ago to ask about deals on an HR34. Quoted $399. Called back today and got the same answer. Was very polite, never threatened to cancel, but got nowhere with it. That's somewhat disappointing given all the folks you read on this board who received it cheaper (or free). As noted earlier in the thread, the inconsistency is what bothers me the most.

Just my two cents.

cheers


----------



## goofydisneydaddy

iceburg02 said:


> I'm a 13-year customer with average monthly bill of $200+. Haven't received any credits in several years, and the ones I got back then were due to D* erroneously killing my service for 5 days.
> 
> Called two weeks ago to ask about deals on an HR34. Quoted $399. Called back today and got the same answer. Was very polite, never threatened to cancel, but got nowhere with it. That's somewhat disappointing given all the folks you read on this board who received it cheaper (or free). As noted earlier in the thread, the inconsistency is what bothers me the most.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> cheers


Call back. Threaten to cancel. Talk to retention. Tell them what you want, what you think is fair, and that you've been looking at Dish Network, the Joey system, and starting to wonder if paying $200 a month is really a smart use of your money.

Even better, actually look at Dish, Fios, etc... Tell them what you found.

To be frank, if you're not willing to cancel, why should they offer you better? Customer loyalty? You seem perfectly willing be loyal and accept nothing and pay a poo-ton, so, if I were them, I'd keep hosing you too. It is a business and you sound like the best type of customer. I mean you no offense, but get fired up. (and holy S, you are really paying $200 a month?!?)


----------



## RAD

My brother in law just called this morning. Told him to say cancel cancel at the voice prompts to get to retention, and when they answer say right up front he didn't want to cancel, just wanted to talk to the folks that can get things done. He used to have Ultiamate TV, which had PIP, but lost that when he went to HD. He's always really wanted PIP back do he mentioned that to the CSR and he got the $99 install.


----------



## ExCavTanker

D* customer since 97 (5 heart rating), out of contract about six months. I was seriously looking at the Hopper and had been following that development closely but in the end after looking at features and comparing to the HR34 I decided it handled whole home better for ME, not to mention BBCA in HD and AMC. I finally got rid of those slow assed HR20's and now have whole home, HR34 $99, HR24 free, CCK free, $10 HD fee waived, addt'l $20 mth credit for 12 months, one time bill credit of $50, Starz free for one year, six months free HD Extra channel pack, NFLST, and a much cleaner install with the SWiM connections, no more recording conflicts with the wife's shows-Priceless!


----------



## mwoc

Just did the call in shuffle. One of my HR21-700 is stopping/stuttering quite a bit so I suspect it's the hard drive so I figure it's a good time to upgrade to the HR34. First rep couldn't help because it was equipment related. Second rep offered $399 minus a $10 statement credit for 12 months - I said no thanks could I be transferred to Retention. He was surprised I asked that, but I just said I'd rather deal with that department. 

Once on the phone with the retention rep, he looked at my almost 12 year history with D*, perfect payment history, lack of credits requested in the past few years and said I can get you the HR34 for $0. Pay the $49 install fee. Also found a $25 statement credit for 12 months, a $10 credit for the HD fee, and added free Red Zone onto my already free NFLST. Signed up for another 2 year commitment. 

I think that's a fair deal by D*.


----------



## JohnTivo

Here is my HR34 story:

Called tech support yesterday to resolve some issues with my dish alignment. The rep was very nice and helpfull. I asked him about the HR34, but he couldn't help with any deals on it, so he transfered me to another department. I basically asked if there was any special for long time customers (10 plus years with premier) like myself on an HR34... I was surprised by how rude this women was in telling me that there wasn't. I then asked her to transfer me back to tech support so I could finalize the appointment to get by dish alignment fixed. Not only did she not want to transfer me, she wanted to charge me $99 just for the service call... tech support was going to send a rep out for free. So I just said nevermind and called back tech support to setup the appointment.

Well, today, I decided to do the cancel cancel technique to discuss my account with retention. Glad I did... The rep was pleasant and after explaining what had happened to me the day prior, gave me a very good deal:

1) Free HR34
2) $49 installation charge
3) $3 Credit for 3 months (Whole Home DVR fee)
4) $5 Credit for 3 months (Electronic Billing)
5) $25 Credit for 6 months (Stars, HBO, SHO, MAX, SPORT: $5 each)
6) $25 Credit for 12 months ($10 HD Credit, $15 Base Package Credit)

So I'm happy and look forward to using the HR34 in a couple of days.


----------



## Racer88

Are they shipping these out for self install yet or is the only way to get one by rolling a truck and wasting a whole day in the process?


----------



## drpjr

I called in last week for a PP replacement of an HR20-100 that died. During the call I inquired about an HR34. They offered to upgrade my non-supported system to a SWiM+HR34 for $149. They ended up replacing two HR20-100's with new HR24-500's adding the HR34 and new LNB/SWiM16/CCK. The HR24's are designated as owned under the PP.. They offered a couple of other credits but I declined. I am a happy camper.


----------



## weadjust

Called today to get a Home Media Center said cancel, cancel and went right to retention. Told the guy I wanted to add a HMC. He said $399 no discounts (I'm not under contract).

I advised that my wife watches a lot of network TV and wants to be able to record more than 2 channels on her DVR since those channels don't repeat shows like the other channels. Still no discount. I advised the Hopper would do this and I do have other options. He advised the Hopper won't really record 6 channels at one time just the 4 networks and 2 other channels. I said that's exactly what I am wanting to do and I called you first to give you the opportunity to provide me this service with a HMC. 

He put me on hold and came back and said this is going to be confusing but here is what I can do. 

399.00 HMC
-250.00 Sales Order Credit
- 30.00 Customer Satisfaction Credit
-120.00 HD Programming Credit 12 month @ 10.00
49.00 Installation
48.00 Total Net Cost + Tax

I can live with that even though it will take 12 months to see the 120.00 in credits. I have a new 2 year contract so it's not like I'm going to be leaving. He did ask if there was anything else he could do so I asked for Free Sports Pack since I watch a lot of college football and would like to check it out. He said no problem. Good customer service and good guy to deal with. Very professional I just had to steer him in the right direction.

Edited to add
Just called to cancel the protection plan that the installer said I would get free for one month. During the call the CSR asked if I was enrolled in auto bill pay. I said yes. He said it's your lucky day I will give you a $5.00 month credit for 12 months since you use auto pay.
So my total net cost over 12 months is lowered to -12.00 not inc. taxes.


----------



## mdmboulder

Just placed an order for an HR-34. Net Cost 0$. It took multiple attempts and it is obvious from my experience and from the posts on this thread that it all depends who you talk to at DirecTV. The first time, I was offered nothing. The second a $250 Credit and the Third time, $150 Credit. Finally received a $200 Credit, waiver of Install Fee and two programming credits totaling $150. This is what I consider to be appropriate given I signed a commitment for another 2 Years and pay over $150 a month and have done so for over 10 years.

Moral of the story...be persistent, polite and above all patient.

MDM


----------



## farmboy1

Called yesterday. Did the cancel, cancel to get to retention. Got a really nice lady. told her that I wanted to upgrade to HMC. Here's what I got

HMC $399
Credit -$300
Install $49.99
So it came to $159 after taxes

Credits

Free Sunday ticket
Starz free three months
Showtime free six months
$10 twelve month customer credit
$10 twelve month HD credit

Up front $139 after they deducted the monthly credits

Great deal. Been customer since 1994 with service with out movie Chanel's


----------



## jimrobinette

Called yesterday for the Movers deal. Told them I would like to upgrade from three HR24s to HR34 and C31. Originally offered the HR34 for the standard $400.

HR34: $99
C31: $49
Tax: $13
Ship: $20 
Install: Free

Free NFL Sunday Ticket
Free HBO - three months
$10 twelve month customer credit
$10 twelve month HD credit

Been with them since 2005, no movie channels.


----------



## Bill Van

jimrobinette said:


> Called yesterday for the Movers deal. Told them I would like to upgrade from three HR24s to HR34 and C31. Originally offered the HR34 for the standard $400.
> 
> HR34: $99
> C31: $49
> Tax: $13
> Ship: $20
> Install: Free
> 
> Free NFL Sunday Ticket
> Free HBO - three months
> $10 twelve month customer credit
> $10 twelve month HD credit
> 
> Been with them since 2005, no movie channels.


I highly recommend you keep two of your HR24's as that will double your recording capacity(2 terabytes instead of 1 Terabyte), not to mention having more active tuners. Btw I have an HR34 Genie and two HR24's and I have tested recording on all 9 tuners at the same time with no problems, not that you will likely ever need more than 5 tuners. But really the added storage is a huge plus.


----------



## dpeters11

Or, the easiest time to add an external drive is with a new box. Though I'd record something that you'd never record, at least partially, on the internal drive.


----------



## pete9976

Just called all selected cancel, cancel.

I was able to get the following

*Original Prices:*
HR34 $399.00
Install $49.00

*New Prices:*
HR34 $199.00
Install $0

I'm happy with that!


----------



## astanley

After reading about the HR30 and the C31 I decided that it was time. Our HR20 is dying (two external drive failures and the internal doesn't hold nearly enough). Plus, it's time to get rid of our two SD TVs. The SAT-60 and HR10-250 will finally be going out of service.

I did not get a good of a deal that I though I should after being with Directv since '97. Length of services really doesn't seem to mean anything to them.

HR34: $299
C31: $49/each
Install: $49 for SWM/etc.

But, I did get a $15 credit for 12 months, so that really helps. The agent also told me that it's possible to get a lower price for HBO when they are having combo offer for HBO and Cinemax. Good to know!

I also didn't realize until today that the Cinema Connection Kit is what give the HR34 Wireless capabilities. It doesn't seem to be described that well, or I haven't been paying enough attention.

This forum is great even though I didn't get the deal that I was hoping to!


----------



## trh

astanley said:


> I did not get a good of a deal that I though I should after being with Directv since '97. Length of services really doesn't seem to mean anything to them.
> 
> HR34: $299
> C31: $49/each
> Install: $49 for SWM/etc.
> 
> But, I did get a $15 credit for 12 months, so that really helps. !


While it isn't all free, I think you got a pretty good deal. I don't know what the C31s retail for, but the HR34 retails for $399 and the install for MRV/SWM is $199. Total $598. You're only paying $348; a savings of $250. Plus you got $180 in credits. So you're only paying $168 for this. There are quite a few here who would be happy with that deal.

Did you sign up for autopay and get a credit/discount for your monthly HD fee?


----------



## plasmata

I just want to say thanks to everyone who's posted their experience on here. It saved me a lot of money. Here is the deal I managed to get by doing the "cancel - close" method.

YOUR EQUIPMENT SELECTION

1 DIRECTV® HMC HD DVR $399.00
1 DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR $0.00
1 Cinema Connection Kit $0.00
1 Sales Order Credit -$200.00
Equipment Total $199.00

ADDITIONAL

Installation Fee $49.00
Delivery & Handling Fee $0.00
Tax $17.41
Sales Order Credit -$49.00
Use Tax Adjustment $10.24
Order Total Paid* $226.65

PLUS HD DVR - $20/12mos/Agree ($20.00) = ($240.00)
HBO - HBOfor6MosSave ($ 5.00) = ($ 30.00)

So a year from now when all is said and done D* will have paid me $43 to get the HMC and an HR24. My programming charges will not change except for the whole home fee of $3 per month which starts in 3 months. The CSR that helped me was very courteous throughout the process (as was I) which took over an hour. I couldn't be happier.

BTW, I've been with D* since 2008 although I had a previous 6 year stint with them starting in '98 and previously never got one of these upgrade deals. Again, thanks to all for posting!


----------



## wco81

What is the $20 monthly credit for?

Does you bill go back up by $20 after it ends?


----------



## plasmata

Technically I don't know what it is supposed to be for. When the net cost of the new receivers came to $199 plus taxes, etc I said that I really didn't want to spend that much on new equipment and that I saw that I could get the hopper for free. He then offered to give me a $15/Mo credit for a year to offset the cost. I was satisfied with that but since I still had an HR22 I was keeping that had been acting funny lately I asked about the D* protection plan. He said I could get it, replace my HR22 in a month, then cancel the coverage and just pay a $10 fee for cancelling in the first year. I said okay, but since that adds $5.99/Mo could you give me another $5/Mo credit to offset most of that and he gave it to me. I knew others here had received the $20/Mo for a year credit so I knew I had a chance of getting it. The additional $5 for 6 months HBO credit didn't come up until the deal was basically closed. He just threw that in without having to ask for more. 

The next day I found a suggestion to try clearing the NVRAM on the HR22 to fix slow response. I tried it and it worked. So I decided I probably didn't need the protection plan and logged into the D* site and cancelled it.

Oh, and yes, I will lose the $20 credit in a year but that just puts my monthly bill back to where it was anyway.


----------



## wingrider01

plasmata said:


> Technically I don't know what it is supposed to be for. When the net cost of the new receivers came to $199 plus taxes, etc I said that I really didn't want to spend that much on new equipment and that I saw that I could get the hopper for free. He then offered to give me a $15/Mo credit for a year to offset the cost. I was satisfied with that but since I still had an HR22 I was keeping that had been acting funny lately I asked about the D* protection plan. He said I could get it, replace my HR22 in a month, then cancel the coverage and just pay a $10 fee for cancelling in the first year. I said okay, but since that adds $5.99/Mo could you give me another $5/Mo credit to offset most of that and he gave it to me. I knew others here had received the $20/Mo for a year credit so I knew I had a chance of getting it. The additional $5 for 6 months HBO credit didn't come up until the deal was basically closed. He just threw that in without having to ask for more.
> 
> The next day I found a suggestion to try clearing the NVRAM on the HR22 to fix slow response. I tried it and it worked. So I decided I probably didn't need the protection plan and logged into the D* site and cancelled it.
> 
> Oh, and yes, I will lose the $20 credit in a year but that just puts my monthly bill back to where it was anyway.


thought there was a etf for canceling the PP before a year


----------



## wco81

Do you have to have D* install MoCA (or whatever they call it, Whole Home DVR, CCK) to play back between the DVRs?

What if you used Powerline adapters? Amazon has them for $60, supposedly with 200 Mbps connectivity.

Reason to go Powerline would be in case I stopped subscribing to D*, I could use it with some other services, since other DVR makers are working on extenders/whole home DVR setups.


----------



## Lord Vader

IIRC, if you stop service and a DVR is deactivated, you won't be able to play recordings on it. Someone else may have to confirm or correct this. I know I DID experience this problem when I had a dish connection issue on an active, subscribed DVR.


----------



## RAD

"wco81" said:


> Do you have to have D* install MoCA (or whatever they call it, Whole Home DVR, CCK) to play back between the DVRs?
> 
> What if you used Powerline adapters? Amazon has them for $60, supposedly with 200 Mbps connectivity.
> 
> Reason to go Powerline would be in case I stopped subscribing to D*, I could use it with some other services, since other DVR makers are working on extenders/whole home DVR setups.


Powerline adapters can be so hit or miss on performance. When I tried them WHDVR would work in one outlet in a room but not another. Even just plugging in a battery charger for a camcorder would cause performance to suffer causing WHDVR performance issues. My brother in law get a HR34 last week, the $49 install charge covered installing a SWiM16, two DECA's and a DECA-BB. I'd just pay the $49 and get a nice supported installation.


----------



## dpeters11

Some have done it fine, but others have not. It would be unsupported by DirecTV, and unusable with an H25.


----------



## Shades228

wco81 said:


> Do you have to have D* install MoCA (or whatever they call it, Whole Home DVR, CCK) to play back between the DVRs?
> 
> What if you used Powerline adapters? Amazon has them for $60, supposedly with 200 Mbps connectivity.
> 
> Reason to go Powerline would be in case I stopped subscribing to D*, I could use it with some other services, since other DVR makers are working on extenders/whole home DVR setups.


Powerline adapters are not recommended due to issues that can happen with how the house is wired. Some people have used it and it's ok but they're the exception rather than the rule. Powerline is kind of like satellite internet. If it's your absolute last option because all others aren't available.


----------



## wco81

RAD said:


> Powerline adapters can be so hit or miss on performance. When I tried them WHDVR would work in one outlet in a room but not another. Even just plugging in a battery charger for a camcorder would cause performance to suffer causing WHDVR performance issues. My brother in law get a HR34 last week, the $49 install charge covered installing a SWiM16, two DECA's and a DECA-BB. I'd just pay the $49 and get a nice supported installation.


Yeah I imagine there's some variance in the condition of the electrical wiring between homes and within different parts of the home, which might account for the network performance variance?

And it might be the same thing for people who use MoCA adapters on old coax runs?

Would the networking be supported if you don't pay for the protection plan? Also, if you stop D* service, I know you return the DVRs but would coax lines they install still work? I guess you'd have to return the DECAs too?


----------



## dpeters11

I don't think they are as sensitive about getting them back like they are the receivers and access cards. But, they aren't standard MoCA boxes either, so don't do any good outside of a DirecTV system. DirecTV supports certain coax types, and you don't have the other issues like when using power.

Ethernet or other networking is never supported by DirecTV.


----------



## RAD

"wco81" said:


> Would the networking be supported if you don't pay for the protection plan? Also, if you stop D* service, I know you return the DVRs but would coax lines they install still work? I guess you'd have to return the DECAs too?


Yes, you might have to pay for a service call if necessary though. From what I've seen on recovery kits is they want DECA's back.


----------



## dpeters11

"RAD" said:


> Yes, you might have to pay for a service call if necessary though. From what I've seen on recovery kits is they want DECA's back.


It's listed on the sheet, but I have been told they don't actually charge a non return fee if they are not included.


----------



## Lord Vader

Considering that my 3-room, multi-DVR, whole home DVR setup is connected with ethernet cable and not DECA (I won't get into the lengthy explanation as to why, but I'm quite satisfied), if I were to get an HR34, is it mandatory that I get a DECA setup or can I stick with what is working for me now?


----------



## samthegam

I have been running out of tuners on my HR24 to record this seasons shows so I have been having to watch the shows that don't get recorded as they air on another tv. 

I have been with DirecTV for 14 months so I figured I would not get a good deal on the Genie. I asked about getting another DVR and the rep said she would check the pricing and put me on hold. When she comes back she says she can get me Genie a 5 tuner dvr receiver for free or I could get a two tuner hd dvr for free with $100 credit. 

I picked the Genie and she gave me free install. All I had to pay was $25 for the taxes on the Genie. And she gave me $30 credit lasting a year. And the best part is it is being installed tomorrow!!!


----------



## Rickt1962

Lord Vader said:


> IIRC, if you stop service and a DVR is deactivated, you won't be able to play recordings on it. Someone else may have to confirm or correct this. I know I DID experience this problem when I had a dish connection issue on an active, subscribed DVR.


That is correct ! Even tho you could own your DVR ! Directv will shut off the play back feature. Which in my opion is illegal if you own the device ! :nono:

If your DVR is out of the steam for a long period and the keys expire it wont work


----------



## nike5580

I just noticed that Solid Signal has lowered the price on the HR34 to $349.00.


----------



## Diana C

Rickt1962 said:


> That is correct ! Even tho you could own your DVR ! Directv will shut off the play back feature. Which in my opion is illegal if you own the device ! :nono:
> 
> If your DVR is out of the steam for a long period and the keys expire it wont work


Not illegal...you may own the DVR, but you don't "own" the DVR service. Directv has policies regarding the delivery of that service.

That said, I understand the frustration. But if you want to watch the recordings you need to keep the receiver active.


----------



## jep8821

Diana C said:


> Not illegal...you may own the DVR, but you don't "own" the DVR service. Directv has policies regarding the delivery of that service.
> 
> That said, I understand the frustration. But if you want to watch the recordings you need to keep the receiver active.


Playing devils advocate here... but some of us did buy LIFETIME DVR service thru directv.... u could say for those of us... we Kinda do "own" the dvr service.... Just sayin!! :lol:


----------



## inkahauts

"jep8821" said:


> Playing devils advocate here... but some of us did buy LIFETIME DVR service thru directv.... u could say for those of us... we Kinda do "own" the dvr service.... Just sayin!! :lol:


Free lifetime only with active account.


----------



## wco81

samthegam said:


> I have been running out of tuners on my HR24 to record this seasons shows so I have been having to watch the shows that don't get recorded as they air on another tv.
> 
> I have been with DirecTV for 14 months so I figured I would not get a good deal on the Genie. I asked about getting another DVR and the rep said she would check the pricing and put me on hold. When she comes back she says she can get me Genie a 5 tuner dvr receiver for free or I could get a two tuner hd dvr for free with $100 credit.
> 
> I picked the Genie and she gave me free install. All I had to pay was $25 for the taxes on the Genie. And she gave me $30 credit lasting a year. And the best part is it is being installed tomorrow!!!


What is the Genie, another name for the HR34?

How much is your monthly bill? Do you subscribe to Sunday Ticket and premium channels?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes Genie is another name for HR34.


----------



## paragon

dpeters11 said:


> It's listed on the sheet, but I have been told they don't actually charge a non return fee if they are not included.


In February I replaced an HR21 w/DECA with an HR34. I did not return anything except for the actual receiver (I kept power cord, remote, and DECA) and was not charged any type of non-return fees.

I replaced another HR21 w/DECA with a C31 today and plan to do the same thing.


----------



## Rickt1962

Diana C said:


> Not illegal...you may own the DVR, but you don't "own" the DVR service. Directv has policies regarding the delivery of that service.
> 
> That said, I understand the frustration. But if you want to watch the recordings you need to keep the receiver active.


OK let me spin it another way, Say you own your own Cell phone all the Pictures and Videos and music that are on it. And you cancel your sub. You cant make any phone calls on it anymore but you still can turn it on and view your content. The old days the phone companies would charge you how many phones you had in the house, or the Cable companies would charge you extra to use your remote control on the Box. So i guess the more people have these it will take Uncle Sam to step in and change the way they operate


----------



## samthegam

wco81 said:


> What is the Genie, another name for the HR34?
> 
> How much is your monthly bill? Do you subscribe to Sunday Ticket and premium channels?


My monthly bill is about $150 and I subscribe to the Premier package. No Sunday Ticket but did receive one season free when I signed up last year. I do order PPV on occasion!

Just got the HR34-700 installed this morning


----------



## sacflies

samthegam said:


> I have been running out of tuners on my HR24 to record this seasons shows so I have been having to watch the shows that don't get recorded as they air on another tv.
> 
> I have been with DirecTV for 14 months so I figured I would not get a good deal on the Genie. I asked about getting another DVR and the rep said she would check the pricing and put me on hold. When she comes back she says she can get me Genie a 5 tuner dvr receiver for free or I could get a two tuner hd dvr for free with $100 credit.
> 
> I picked the Genie and she gave me free install. All I had to pay was $25 for the taxes on the Genie. And she gave me $30 credit lasting a year. And the best part is it is being installed tomorrow!!!


Hate how they are all over the board with the offers. I am out of contract and wasn't offered anything close to that when I called.


----------



## argulator

Will add my experience. 12 year subscriber currently with HR21, H23, and one old HR10 Tivo. I only asked for cost on a HR34 and whole home install to replace my old TIVO -- CSR offered the HR34 and another HD DVR to replace the TIVO. Cost was 49.00 for HR34, free installation, and 23.00 of credits for 12 months. Did have to agree to another 24 month commitment.


----------



## Hotelone

FWIW, I've been with D* forever and I haven't asked Customer Retention for anything for a long time. My SDTV in my playroom died last month and I bought a 60" Panny to replace it and when I called and asked CR they sent me an HR34 for free w/free installation and the contract extension w/$30 a month bill credit for a year. I was pleased enough with that. After reading about the C31 I stated thinking about my small kitchen flat panel that was connected with RCA's and after calling CR again and they scheduled me for for a free install of a C31 for the kitchen panel for the $6.00 per month with no contract extension. I've been with D* for almost 15 years so YMMV but it might be worth a call to Customer Retention to see what they'll cough up.


----------



## jpatt49

I wonder why they make you go through the retention process? Everyone knows this trick. I just called customer service hoping I would not have to go through the fake "dropping service" routine, but the best she could do was $299 for the Genie. I have been patiently waiting and have been a D* customer for over 5 years with the full package and Sunday Ticket. I am on auto pay with no late payments and have only called once in 5 years to ask about the slow response on my current DVR. If it was $299 for everyone, I would gladly pay it, but giving deals to some customers and not others isn't a good business model. I can even understand lower costs for new subscribers. But to have your current customers get a varying degree of pricing makes no sense.


----------



## Lord Vader

I agree. I'm a longtime customer of DirecTV--15+ years--and when I called to inquire about their Genie based on an Email I received, I was told I qualify for a special price of $299 + *$50 shipping*, for a total of $349! I actually replied, "You've got to be kidding me! That's an insult, and I'm not interested." I politely said my good-byes and hung up the phone.

$349??? Seriously?


----------



## wahooq

Can't say much other than I believe all existing customers will be much happier in the near future, regarding upgrades etc.


----------



## inkahauts

"Lord Vader" said:


> I agree. I'm a longtime customer of DirecTV--15+ years--and when I called to inquire about their Genie based on an Email I received, I was told I qualify for a special price of $299 + $50 shipping, for a total of $349! I actually replied, "You've got to be kidding me! That's an insult, and I'm not interested." I politely said my good-byes and hung up the phone.
> 
> $349??? Seriously?


Since when did they start shipping them?


----------



## inkahauts

"wahooq" said:


> Can't say much other than I believe all existing customers will be much happier in the near future, regarding upgrades etc.


You seem to be suggesting that people might want to sit tight and wait a bit huh?


----------



## Lord Vader

inkahauts said:


> Since when did they start shipping them?


Beats me. She explained that she would ship it and then a technician would be scheduled to install it.


----------



## wco81

What's the C31?

I tried to upgrade a few months ago and got the run around.

So if Tivo delivers a good extender or Apple comes out with something, I'm gone.


----------



## boukengreen

wco81 said:


> What's the C31?
> 
> I tried to upgrade a few months ago and got the run around.
> 
> So if Tivo delivers a good extender or Apple comes out with something, I'm gone.


receiver with no tuners in it streams one of the tuners from the hr 34


----------



## wco81

Do they charge a mirroring fee for it just like they do a DVR?

Does it have an RF remote?


----------



## dpeters11

wco81 said:


> Do they charge a mirroring fee for it just like they do a DVR?
> 
> Does it have an RF remote?


Everything other than the primary box has a mirroring fee, whether it's an RVU TV, C31 or receiver.


----------



## wco81

In that case, you might as well get a DVR instead of an extender, if you can get D* to give one to you without costs.


----------



## inkahauts

"wco81" said:


> Do they charge a mirroring fee for it just like they do a DVR?
> 
> Does it have an RF remote?


Yes it's rf.


----------



## inkahauts

"wco81" said:


> In that case, you might as well get a DVR instead of an extender, if you can get D* to give one to you without costs.


Debatable. If you record everything's you watch and only need five tuners total I think you are better off with clients because they give you full access to everything including series manager and so on of the genie. Allows for one series manager list and one to do list or everything. Simple.


----------



## Podkayne

I am among DTV's first 100,000 customers, with a 5-digit account number, and haven't had any equipment upgrades since 2007.

Here is my experience - current system 1 HR20-100 with 2TB external array connected to 2007-vintage 58" Panasonic plasma; 1 RCA DRD 480 RE legacy receiver connected to 25" tube TV in bedroom; disconnected Tivo R15 was connected to 35" Proscan tube TV in rec room. (Tivo died, never bothered replacing it.)

New system - HR34 Genie connected to plasma TV, CAT 5e connection to 30 MB high speed internet service/ CCK/ DECA on all; move HR20-100 to rec room 35" Proscan; decommission RCA DRD 480 RE (so long, old friend) replace with C-31 client on bedroom TV; new dish to accomodate whole home.

Cost - After significant bill credits, $148 for hardware and installation; offset by $10/mo bill credit for 12 months, starz/showtime for 3 months free, extended $10/mo credit for HD service for another 6 months (that's all they'll do now...you have to ask for it every 6 months now, I guess).

I'm a pleased customer for another 2 years! I wonder if they will offer something to customers on their 20-year anniversary?? :lol:

I remember when they were just hoping they could get to a million customers!


----------



## PHL

I just called today to see what I could get. I've been out-of-contract about 4 months now. Been a D* customer for about 8 years. 

I was offered two credits of $20 and $8 per month for 12 months. On top of that, I got an HR34 to replace my HR23. $99 for the HR34. Installation cost was cut from $50 to $25. So, total one-time charge was $130.67 including tax. 

I didn't get any additional premium channels or anything, but I don't really need them so no big deal. 

I presume the order will include an SWM16 since I will have a total of 9 tuners. I'll have to check the work order when it comes via email.

So generally, I'm a satisfied customer. I was tempted to switch to Dish since they offered me 2 hoppers and a joey for $99. Dish would have been cheaper every month also, but I'm happy with D* because they always make it worthwhile to re-up every couple of years. I was a Dish customer for a year back in 2003, and they did absolutely nothing to keep me as a customer when I called to cancel.


----------



## PHL

I just saw my work order. 

There is no SWM16 listed. 

Do I need to call D* to make sure that the tech has one the day of the install? I don't want to have to schedule a second appointment just for the SWM16. 



STMS Comment for Promotional Offer Free

CMS Churn Offer Tracking Free

Genie Advanced Whole-Home HD DVR $99.00

MRV Install Free

Sales Order Credit ($25.00)

Adv WH DVR Receiver Condition Free


Delivery and Handling - $19.95 Free

Professional Installation $49.00

Tax $7.67

Order Total $130.67


----------



## trh

PHL said:


> I just saw my work order.
> 
> There is no SWM16 listed.
> 
> Do I need to call D* to make sure that the tech has one the day of the install? I don't want to have to schedule a second appointment just for the SWM16.


Your online account won't show the 16. You can call to confirm but also make sure when the installer shows up he has it on his order (and has it on his truck).


----------



## Podkayne

Indeed, my order did not mention the number of tuners (8 or 16) but did list everything else we discussed. I asked about the need for a new dish (yes, need a SWMx for whole home), and an adaptor cable for the C-31 to my tube TV in the Bedroom (yep, got it), and neither is listed on the order. This has been a very professional experience, just got an automated call confirming the install appointment.


----------



## Parsonsbri

Pays to be a long time customer out of contract. Having been through the charade before, I ended up at retention. Great deal. Genie + 4 clients all free, no shipping, no install, nothing. 

Happy to re-up for another 2 years.


----------



## Chop69

I got an HR34 and 3 C31's this past week for free. I really was just calling to get a price quote, but she said since we have the protection plan we were entitled to a free upgrade.

Here's where it gets weird, she says "It look like you are all set up so we will ship the boxes to you and all you will have to do is swap them out." While I do have a SWM8, DirecTV shouldn't know that because I got it from Solidsignal and installed it myself, plus we still had 2 legacy D11's. 

I did obviously had to move a few cables around since the D11's were on the legacy ports of the SWM, but the install was trouble free. At least until I called to activate the C31's. I set up the HR34 first and got it activated using the automated system. I setup 1 C31 and called in to activate it. The first CSR had no idea what we were trying to active. I said Genie client, C31, RVU box, but she wasn't finding anything. She transfered me to the protection plan tech support, and they got it up and running right away. I then set up the other 2 C31's and called back in to activate, but went straight to the protection plan support. This CSR was a little better than the first. He said he had just been trained last week on the Genie stuff, so he wasn't real solid, but we got through it.

All the CSRs I dealt with were very surprised that I was drop shipped all the equipment.


----------



## dpeters11

Why is it that Texas gets the good PP?


----------



## wingrider01

dpeters11 said:


> Why is it that Texas gets the good PP?


becasue it is a test market? Seem to remember it is out in other markets also


----------



## PHL

Parsonsbri said:


> Pays to be a long time customer out of contract. Having been through the charade before, I ended up at retention. Great deal. Genie + 4 clients all free, no shipping, no install, nothing.
> 
> Happy to re-up for another 2 years.


Gee, thanks for making me feel like chopped liver.

Just kidding of course. I suppose I could have pushed for a better deal, but I'm pretty satisfied with the deal I got. Many others have gotten less.

A big part of the reason I stay with D* is that I get deals like this every couple of years. Eight years ago when I wanted to upgrade to a dual-tuner DVR, E* said they would only sell it to new customers. My only option was to buy it from third-party vendors at ~$500-600, IIRC. When I called to cancel, E* told me not to let the door hit my butt on the way out.

D* has earned my business.


----------



## tramm

Chop69 said:


> I got an HR34 and 3 C31's this past week for free. I really was just calling to get a price quote, but she said since we have the protection plan we were entitled to a free upgrade.
> 
> Here's where it gets weird, she says "It look like you are all set up so we will ship the boxes to you and all you will have to do is swap them out."
> 
> All the CSRs I dealt with were very surprised that I was drop shipped all the equipment.


This is the first time I have seen the HR34 sent out without install. Does anybody else have any experiences like that? I have SWiM16 and would love to simply switch out my main receiver for a HR34. Maybe time to call


----------



## joshjr

tramm said:


> This is the first time I have seen the HR34 sent out without install. Does anybody else have any experiences like that? I have SWiM16 and would love to simply switch out my main receiver for a HR34. Maybe time to call


I already had a SWM 16 as well but they had to reassign the lines as I wanted a specific DVR on the same side with the HR34. Sine only 8 tuners per port only 1 other HD DVR could be on with the 34.


----------



## tramm

joshjr said:


> I already had a SWM 16 as well but they had to reassign the lines as I wanted a specific DVR on the same side with the HR34. Sine only 8 tuners per port only 1 other HD DVR could be on with the 34.


Excellent point...I should check how my current receivers are "cabled/connected"


----------



## bong... james bong

ok I'm here watching the election and you know tv stuff and my receiver, a scratched up hr22, is soooo slow. I'm putting numbers in only to appear 8 seconds later. I have another receiver in my room which is a h25 and it's everything i expect. I just switched like 2 months ago and i'm not up to date with protocol but can i get the free upgrade? or do i have to pay for it?


----------



## dpeters11

It would be unlikely to get a deal. Unfortunately, the time for getting the good stuff cheap is when you are becoming a customer. Turn native off in settings, display, video, especially if the change is slower changing between 720p and 1080i.


----------



## bong... james bong

i'll try that thanks


----------



## Jimbos G

wahooq said:


> Can't say much other than I believe all existing customers will be much happier in the near future, regarding upgrades etc.


 Can you clarify this statement ?

I'm a 12 Year DTV customer no longer under contract and the best offer i got was $100 off of a Genie....... sounds like you are implying this may change.


----------



## Rickt1962

Jimbos G said:


> Can you clarify this statement ?
> 
> I'm a 12 Year DTV customer no longer under contract and the best offer i got was $100 off of a Genie....... sounds like you are implying this may change.


You really have to play hard ball with them ! They suck money from you every month for Lease fee's you paid it off 5 times over ! When you go and cancel it the CR might have the authurity to give it to you or they bump you to the next level CR who can.


----------



## mrac

I have been with DTV for 18 years and no longer under contract. Have 2 HR21s and the best offer i got was $100 off of a Genie. $299 plus 99 for whole home. Not a great deal. Told them I was disappointed with that and they offered me 2 for 1 premium channels.

Next offer was to replace existing hr21 with new unit and whole home for 99. That wasn't going to get me the upgrade in the series manager I was looking for.


----------



## Reggie3

Can anyone PM me the CR phone number now. It's has been a while since I have called - and without a pin number it sends me to the regular reps. I am trying to get the HR34 - and they want US$600

My HR22 HD failed and it has been years since I did any upgrades. I also have the protection plan


----------



## joshjr

Reggie3 said:


> Can anyone PM me the CR phone number now. It's has been a while since I have called - and without a pin number it sends me to the regular reps. I am trying to get the HR34 - and they want US$600
> 
> My HR22 HD failed and it has been years since I did any upgrades. I also have the protection plan


Just dial the normal number and say cancel a few times at the voice prompts. You will get to retention and have much better luck.


----------



## dpeters11

That doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Reggie3

still no luck with CR. They say no offers on HR34. Grrr - guess I will try tomorrow


----------



## bruceko

Reggie3 said:


> still no luck with CR. They say no offers on HR34. Grrr - guess I will try tomorrow


I was told the same thing yesterday


----------



## brad2388

I wanna stay informed also. When someone strikes a deal post up so we can call when the getting is good


----------



## dpeters11

If only it worked that way...


----------



## RunnerFL

brad2388 said:


> I wanna stay informed also. When someone strikes a deal post up so we can call when the getting is good


It's not a time/day thing. It all depends on what CSR you get and how much they feel like helping you out.


----------



## Reggie3

RunnerFL said:


> It's not a time/day thing. It all depends on what CSR you get and how much they feel like helping you out.


Yep - I always have had great luck till now. I do suspect that there may not be any deals on the HR34 now - maybe the supply is low or they have such demand and the papers say Dish is loosing viewers to D*


----------



## Ed Campbell

It's "proper" football season, now, in Europe and I would love to have more than 2 tuners on the weekend.

Tried, again, this morning, to no avail to get a price I felt fit my budget. Nada. Nuttin, honey.

CSR offered $199 + the other folderol. I asked if someone further along the chain might do better and she politely transferred me.

Offered list price + the other folderol.

More demand than availability - IMHO - and new customers still getting preference.


----------



## nc88keyz

dpeters11 said:


> That doesn't work anymore.


Most certainly does.

Used it 3 month's ago to get a HR34 HMC, had to pay 50 for install. installer missed appointment. so $100 For box .

ON IVR Menu, Cancel Cancel Cancel takes you direct to retention, do not spend $200 for passing CSR, 

On thursday , I called about issue with HR20-700 in bedroom, noise hard drive, clackiy clackity clackity. Cant sleep any more. Wife said either fix this or remove the tv and reciever so I can sleep. She has to get up at 5:45 in the am.

I dont always start at retention, started with CSR, said i was eligible for upgrade, really tell me more. she said you are, I said this isnt an upgrade though, Its a downgrade, I want a "NON-DVR" for personal reasons. We cannot have / use a DVR in bedroom because of the noise. She said you have Protection Plan, I said its not broken just loud. Been with Directv since SAT-A1 days. (Thats a sony IRD/Box for newbies ). She first said its just 100. and i said thats no good. Then she said she could do it for 0.00 and 20 for shipping + tax. I said thats no good. This is for an H24 or equivelant no HD MRV reciever. I asked her politely if she thought I should have to pay for something like this as long as we have been with directv. NO upgrade. SHe held the fort at box for 19.99 shipping. Said we use fedex and they are fast. She also said i had to do 2YR. I said ok but its not an upgrade its a courtesy so I can sleep at night. It wasnt clicking with her i suppose. I said since its an upgrade than i would like a C-31 instead since I already have an HR34. That reciever is not available for this discount courtesy. I said ok....

Miss, I believe in honestly and good Karma. So , first of all I am not eligble for upgrade because I just got an HR-34 in august. She said well i didnt know that the system is showing you are elgible. but if that is the case. and you paid $100 for that box, you certainly wouldnt be elgiible for this offer for a free upgrade HD reciever. ....but I will do it anyways since I told you that was the case. ...ok how about that shipping . NO, i cannot waive the shipping. I politely educated her I think I am going to pass on the offer and I appreciate her time. I then commented, I would just persuit another channel to corporate offices, or retention.

She commented, I will be sure to document your account of what we discussed so there isnt any confusion. I proceeded, one last time and asked.

Are you sure we cant resolve this issue, and make it a great day. I would hate to spend another 45 minutes of your staff\s resources JUST to explains my situation all over. She said I could go through Product protecxtion plan and pay nothing. but I would only get the same feature set, IE a HD DVR. I said I know this thats why I wanted to discuss options with customer service.

ONE Minute Later:

IVR: Menu

Cancel Cancel, Im sorry what would you like to do, You can say....
Cancel.

Hi this is bob,

Explained to bob for 3 minutes why i wanted to part with the HR20-700 silver beast. Bob, looks at acccount and says I can fix you up.

C31, no shipping , no cost. 
Directv 12-14 years. 
Done. 
Installed
Seems to work great, Had to switch audio to coaxial from optical. My AVR in bedroom is a slimline Digital reciever from panasonic from like 2005. NO HDMI. 
But it produced little heat if any, and works great for bedroom.

So Cancel cancel cancel does in fact take you to the big boys and girls that get things done.

Im only sorry i spent 45 minutes with first lady, and her supervisor, both of whom were very reluctant to oblige a simple request to have a quiet reciever in the bedroom.


----------



## Lord Vader

I wish this was that easy. I have to deal with an MDU company, and that means all equipment must come from them. They want to charge me $399 for an HR34 and $75 per 15 minutes to install it. Oh, and I forgot the $49 technician show-up fee.


----------



## Lurkin

A bit late to this party, but the short answer for me was $99 for the HR34 and 2 x H34 receivers, back in the middle of Oct, with no install fee. This was an upgrade, not a new customer. Also fyi, I am just a Choice Extra package subscriber along with Whole-home, nothing special at all.

Longer answer... I rarely will deal with the "normal" CSRs unless I am dealing with something very simplistic, when I call as soon as I get to a CSR I ask them to connect me to Retention. This has always worked for me. I've never been challenged or questioned,,, yet anyway.

When I got to retention I told them that I wanted to re-up my HD and service discounts ($10+$10/month) that had timed out. Then I told them that I was comparing their rate to U-verse (truth this time) and wanted them to match a U-verse rate/install or I was seriously considering switching.

I had an HR20-700 that was starting to act a bit funny (long delay times, some other odd behavior) and was looking to upgrade. Told them I only considered the HR34 an upgrade as anything else was just like-for-like.

First offer was the standard $100 off the $399 price. No good I said, quoted them the U-verse offer/install that I was comparing them to. Next offer was $200 off, but I still had to pay the install fee. Still not good enough, worked them some more. Finally reached the $99 price with a free install. Booked the installation. BTW, was on the phone quite a bit longer then the explanation above describes.


----------



## litig8r187

Ok, I'm a 15+ year customer with $225.00+ monthly bill (Premiere with HD pack, locals, MLS, 4 HD receivers including a HR20). We probably drop another $50.00/mo on PPV movies. I'm not under contract and haven't upgraded in at least 5 or more years (when the HR20 was new).

I really don't have the time or patience to play games with CSR or retention specialists. I figure with what I spend with these guys, I ought to be able to get this upgrade without a bunch of games. I'm the type guy that if I call up and have to play games, I really will cancel the service and I would probably regret that.

Any suggestions on best approach.


----------



## dpeters11

Honestly, I don't think you should have to play games. I don't know about totally free, but if you're that kind of customer, you should get a great deal from the beginning. You would be a high value customer.


----------



## litig8r187

Last time I called about a problem, when they looked up my account, they said I was some "?????????" customer. I don't recall the term but it semed they "valued" my business .... a lot. Maybe thet will help.


----------



## dpeters11

There is a heart rating, that certainly helps.


----------



## RD in Fla

litig8r187 said:


> Ok, I'm a 15+ year customer with $225.00+ monthly bill (Premiere with HD pack, locals, MLS, 4 HD receivers including a HR20). We probably drop another $50.00/mo on PPV movies. I'm not under contract and haven't upgraded in at least 5 or more years (when the HR20 was new).
> 
> I really don't have the time or patience to play games with CSR or retention specialists. I figure with what I spend with these guys, I ought to be able to get this upgrade without a bunch of games. I'm the type guy that if I call up and have to play games, I really will cancel the service and I would probably regret that.
> 
> Any suggestions on best approach.


Pay for the equipment and do it yourself. . I'm the same demographic as you, customer since 1995, Premiere, ST, MLBEI, 225 a month. I don't call Directv except to activate a receiver. Don't need the hassle, so i spend the money and I do it myself.


----------



## JosephB

Well, one way to get a good deal is to actually go through with it and cancel. This is what I got:

I've been away from DirecTV for about two years or so. I've been getting offers to come back since about 6 months after I cancelled DTV. This month's offer was a free Genie, up to 4 rooms connected to the Genie free, plus the standard free HBO/Cinemax/Starz/Showtime for 3 months + $5 off for 12 months, plus no HD fee for autopay/email sign up, $30 off for first 12 months, $10 off for second 12 months, $10 discount for 24 months on the advanced receiver fee (normally $20). Oh, and they are also going to give me up to $200 cash rebate to pay my ETF with charter.

When I left DirecTV, I had been a customer for about 3 years and had one HD DVR and two HD non DVR boxes. I had choice xtra and no premiums. I never in my life bought a PPV movie. Some of the stories here of people spending half their paychecks with DirecTV and not getting a single penny is kind of insane.


----------



## Ed Campbell

joshjr said:


> Just dial the normal number and say cancel a few times at the voice prompts. You will get to retention and have much better luck.


It worked for me. Installed yesterday.


----------



## robd54

Ed Campbell said:


> It worked for me. Installed yesterday.


Worked for me as well with an install yesterday. Called last weekend to see about replacing my OLD HR20 with a Genie and ended up getting my whole system updated. New Genie and 4 clients with install for free. Install was straightforward and working great so far. Really like having DVR abilities from clients and having central management of all recordings.

Told my father about it and he called, got retentions, was quoted high, spoke to a manager and got new Genie with install (no clients, keeping existing boxes), MRV install, etc. for only $20.

Usually just being nice goes far with them. BTW, both of us had CSR's in Utah ironically.


----------



## brad2388

Just called and only got it down to 99 plus free install. Going to hold out for something better!


----------



## yosoyellobo

brad2388 said:


> Just called and only got it down to 99 plus free install. Going to hold out for something better!


$99 I would get it in a heartbeat. I just got a quote of over $500.


----------



## rta53

So are people already getting the Genie? Directv's web site says "available soon" in reference to the Genie.


----------



## inkahauts

"rta53" said:


> So are people already getting the Genie? Directv's web site says "available soon" in reference to the Genie.


People have been getting them since the first of this year. But I think they are still in short supply. I have a feeling you will see it show as available on the web site when they are more plentiful in supply, which is what has been the case for other past hardware, like the HR24.


----------



## brad2388

Lol well i had to call back and take em up on the offer! There coming friday to install the genie. And the wifi deca. Im keeping the two hr24s and the hr21. So hopefully they will all work together!


----------



## inkahauts

"brad2388" said:


> Lol well i had to call back and take em up on the offer! There coming friday to install the genie. And the wifi deca. Im keeping the two hr24s and the hr21. So hopefully they will all work together!


Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## trh

brad2388 said:


> Lol well i had to call back and take em up on the offer! There coming friday to install the genie. And the wifi deca. Im keeping the two hr24s and the hr21. So hopefully they will all work together!


Great deal. You were wise to listen to yosoyellobo. Especially since you'll also need the SWM16 which retails at around $279. Enjoy.


----------



## brad2388

Yea i counted all the tuners up and it looks like imma have 11 total. My wife loves to dvr stuff lol.


----------



## dpeters11

Don't we all?


----------



## wrj

Is there a time of day or day of the week that is best to call DTV (retension) to try and get a deal on a HR34? I wouldn't mind a $99 deal some are getting but others seem to get a somewhat better offer while others are getting far worse deals.


----------



## RunnerFL

wrj said:


> Is there a time of day or day of the week that is best to call DTV (retension) to try and get a deal on a HR34? I wouldn't mind a $99 deal some are getting but others seem to get a somewhat better offer while others are getting far worse deals.


No specific times, days, phrases, etc. It's just all in who you get on the phone, how generous they feel and what power they have.


----------



## brad2388

I just kept asking about the genie and the guy kep saying 299. I ask him how long i had left in my contract and he told me and came back with the 99 dollar and free install offer.


----------



## wrj

I called using the "cancel, cancel" approach and got a free upgrade to a HR34 Genie. No hardware costs and no install costs. Only thing was I had to agree to renew my 2 year commitment (which had long expired).


----------



## brad2388

Good deal! Glad it worked out for you. Seems like they want the genie out there i guess for the hopper


----------



## Hornnumb2

Just got me one through retention for $148.00 installed, she quoted $348.00 at first and I asked if that was the best she could do. Then $200 discount...install is tomorrow


----------



## brad2388

Thats wild it looks like they would have a set price all around the board on these things. I guess it all works out for them some people get em free and some people pay more i guess it balances out in the end.


----------



## wco81

Aren't they offering it for free to new subscribers, including Whole Home DVR installation and multiple rooms?

There's no way I'm going to pay even $99 for leased equipment. I'd rather spend several times that to buy the equipment and apply that money towards the purchase.

If I can find good promo pricing on Comcast, I'd rather take that. Yes the picture quality and number of HBO channels may not be the same but I'd rather go with Tivo or a WMC HTPC. I'd get a big upgrade in Internet speeds over U-Verse data at least.

I may or may not come out ahead on the bottom line but if they are going to charge longtime customers while giving it away to new subscribers, I might as well leave, at least for a year or two. Then when the promo deal on another service runs out, I could get back on D* if they offer a promo deal.

I tried to get the HR34 earlier this year and they were offering a couple of hundred dollars. Went back and forth a couple of times and they wouldn't budge, even though people here and elsewhere were reporting free equipment and installation and even programming credits on top. When you mention that to them, they say I'm lying or the people on the forums are lying.

I haven't called retention. When I call to cancel, I will probably cancel.


----------



## TMan

wco81 said:


> Aren't they offering it for free to new subscribers, including Whole Home DVR installation and multiple rooms?


Yes. Or close to it: all my stuff cost $20 to obtain and have installed back in October.


----------



## rgswff2

I just got the genie and the install for $0 along with $25 off a month for 12 months. 

Am I better off keeping the HR20s I have for the other TVs or get the C31 for the TVs to connect to the genie? I don't really have a need for more than 5 tuners. Also, I don't currently have a SWM switch. Do I need that? The CSR on the phone said I didn't but from reading this forum, it looks like I do. Can that work with my current dish or will it require a new dish also?


----------



## Bill Van

I personally love having the extra tuners (9 total) and even more the extra terabyte of storage with my HR34 Genie + 2 HR 24's. Managing the 5 Olympics channels recordings with all my others would have been a challenge. More tuners and storage, what's not to like?


----------



## dpeters11

rgswff2 said:


> I just got the genie and the install for $0 along with $25 off a month for 12 months.
> 
> Am I better off keeping the HR20s I have for the other TVs or get the C31 for the TVs to connect to the genie? I don't really have a need for more than 5 tuners. Also, I don't currently have a SWM switch. Do I need that? The CSR on the phone said I didn't but from reading this forum, it looks like I do. Can that work with my current dish or will it require a new dish also?


SWM is required. If you keep your HR20's, they will keep your current dish and LNBs, and install a SWM16. If you get C31s, and have only the HR34, they'll swap out the LNB.

Keep in mind, if you watch live TV on a C31, each one takes a tuner from the HR34. If they are off or watching something recorded, they don't take a tuner.


----------



## brad2388

Def keep the hr20 it dont cost anymore a month to keep it plus the c31 takes away a tuner.


----------



## inkahauts

"brad2388" said:


> Def keep the hr20 it dont cost anymore a month to keep it plus the c31 takes away a tuner.


It doesn't take one away. It uses one for live TV, if your watching live TV, but that's it. It's not permanently attached to the c31. Just making sure what happening is clear.


----------



## wco81

So I didn't really push for the HR34 last year, when Direct TV didn't offer me deals like the ones reported here and elsewhere. I didn't threaten to cancel or anything.

I was going to entertain moving to Comcast, signing a cheap deal. A co-worker said he keeps calling to cancel and they renew his introductory pricing there. Even if that didn't happen, I figured I'd come out ahead. Plus, the data should be much better than the U-Verse data I have now.

But the Ceton DVR turned out to be vaporware and so did the Tivo extender. Even if I got those products, I'd need some kind of networking.

So I may re-up with D* if I can get the HR34 for no upfront fees and WholeHome and MoCA installed.

However, my question is, after the 2-year contract, would I be able to use that MoCA wiring for cable DVRs?

Way my townhouse is set up, there's really no way to run cable directly between the living room and bedroom. Currently, there are separate runs of RG-6 that D* installed from those two rooms going to the multiswitch outside.

So presumably the MoCA box would replace the multiswitch and MoCA would work through those RG-6 cable runs?

Would I be able to use this setup with other DVRs besides D* some time down the line?


----------



## inkahauts

"wco81" said:


> So I didn't really push for the HR34 last year, when Direct TV didn't offer me deals like the ones reported here and elsewhere. I didn't threaten to cancel or anything.
> 
> I was going to entertain moving to Comcast, signing a cheap deal. A co-worker said he keeps calling to cancel and they renew his introductory pricing there. Even if that didn't happen, I figured I'd come out ahead. Plus, the data should be much better than the U-Verse data I have now.
> 
> But the Ceton DVR turned out to be vaporware and so did the Tivo extender. Even if I got those products, I'd need some kind of networking.
> 
> So I may re-up with D* if I can get the HR34 for no upfront fees and WholeHome and MoCA installed.
> 
> However, my question is, after the 2-year contract, would I be able to use that MoCA wiring for cable DVRs?
> 
> Way my townhouse is set up, there's really no way to run cable directly between the living room and bedroom. Currently, there are separate runs of RG-6 that D* installed from those two rooms going to the multiswitch outside.
> 
> So presumably the MoCA box would replace the multiswitch and MoCA would work through those RG-6 cable runs?
> 
> Would I be able to use this setup with other DVRs besides D* some time down the line?


Why would you ever go to cable? 

There is no moca box. The equipment used in your setup, lnb or multi switch and the DVR and other recivers will all have a " deca/moca". (Extreme simplification ) built in or an adapter if you have an older DVR your also keeping. Then dtv simply uses the coax forte sat an network signals. Very complex stuff on there end but not much to plug in on our end.


----------



## wco81

Faster data and promo pricing.

Ok looked around and realized that D* is using DECA, not MoCA.

So I'm guessing the SWiMs that they'd install would not work with DVRs and client boxes like extenders which are not for playing D* content.


----------



## RunnerFL

wco81 said:


> Ok looked around and realized that D* is using DECA, not MoCA.
> 
> So I'm guessing the SWiMs that they'd install would not work with DVRs and client boxes like extenders which are not for playing D* content.


DECA is MoCA, just DirecTV's flavor of it. Others have been able to hook up non-DirecTV devices to the DECA boxes and use them without issue. Search around you'll find many posts about it.


----------



## MRM

I'm getting ready to move one of my DVRs to another room soon and will have to call to have that done. While I'm at it, I may see about getting a Genie. So I have a few questions I hope you guys can help me out with.

I have a HR23 and a HR20 (the 20 is the one that will be moved). If I go with the Genie, will one of those be replaced?

Does the system need to be set up through my home network? I currently have my 23 connected to it.

Are there any additional charges to my current bill to use the Genie? That's one of Comcast's pitches to keep people away from it.

I only have two TVs that will be connected. Is it worth it to get a Genie or just do the whole-home network thing?


----------



## Bill Broderick

MRM said:


> I have a HR23 and a HR20 (the 20 is the one that will be moved). If I go with the Genie, will one of those be replaced?


If that's what you want, then yes.



> Does the system need to be set up through my home network? I currently have my 23 connected to it.


If you want multi-room viewing (which it appears that you do based on your last question), then yes.



> Are there any additional charges to my current bill to use the Genie? That's one of Comcast's pitches to keep people away from it.


It's $3 per month for multi-room viewing regardless of whether you have the Genie or not.



> I only have two TVs that will be connected. Is it worth it to get a Genie or just do the whole-home network thing?


Do you ever need more than 4 tuners? If 4 tuners is enough (but 2 isn't) would you prefer to do the majority of your recording on one DVR, rather than having to handle conflicts across multiple boxes? Is Picture-in-Picture important to you?

If the answer to any of these questions is yes, then it may be worth it for you to get the Genie.


----------



## wco81

Well if you have to sign a 2 year contract, you might as well update one of your DVRs.

I have a HR20 as well, so that thing is like 7 years old with only 250 GB of storage.

Genie has 2 TB plus you would expect faster processors with the potential to have faster menus. More series recording capacity too.

Now, HR44 is suppose to be due soon too.


----------



## MRM

I think I'm near the end of a 2-year run to replace a DVR that dropped dead on me. I'm going to call them shortly to see what I can get, if anything.


----------



## joshjr

wco81 said:


> Well if you have to sign a 2 year contract, you might as well update one of your DVRs.
> 
> I have a HR20 as well, so that thing is like 7 years old with only 250 GB of storage.
> 
> *Genie has 2 TB *plus you would expect faster processors with the potential to have faster menus. More series recording capacity too.
> 
> Now, HR44 is suppose to be due soon too.


That is not true. It has 1 TB.


----------



## MRM

I'm not out of my contract yet, so all they would offer me on a Genie is $299. I'll have to wait on that.


----------



## jchanson

Even off contract that's all they are offering right now.... At least it was as of right before New Years.


----------



## rahlquist

jchanson said:


> Even off contract that's all they are offering right now.... At least it was as of right before New Years.


Umm no, remember the deal you get is often up to the rep. It also used to be scored on a points system that was in part based on your time with D*/Amount of monthly bill/Payment promptness.

Our bill was running right around $98/mo for 3 dvr and programming. We were out of contract, I emailed D* and asked what DVR's we had that were owned(answer should have been 2), the email contact told me they couldn't answer that Q over email. The next day the calls started coming, because I set off a flag somewhere that indicated to them I may be wanting to leave and they had no contract to hold me down. Being a 9 year customer they wanted to keep me. Our account is in my wife's name so they finally managed to catch us at home one day and spoke with the wife. They offered the Genie at $299 and $49 install and wife said no, that was way too expensive. The rep waived the $299. We hummed and hawed and said well I guess, but would rather not pay for the install. The rep knocked the install down to $29 and asked if that was ok, wife said, I'd rather pay zero but..... The rep said ok, I will waive the install fee.

So $0. Netted us the HR34, moving our HR22 to another room, they took the R16 from that room. Whole home install including DECA for the HR20 and HR22. In addition I got a new LNB, SWiM16 and BB DECA unit. Now granted the installer had issues, the first day the SWiM16 he brought was defective so my install was botched from the even of the 31st of Dec till the morning of the 2nd.

I probably could have scored some extras with the letter I sent to e.filipiak's office over the install issues but I didn't even talk with the rep who called, it wasn't about getting anything free at that point, just wanted them to know their installer did the best he could with their poor holiday inventory management.

So $0 is possible when out of contract, it just depends on several factors how friendly the rep is, your calm patient but 'i don't care' tone, and how badly they fear your leaving.

Initial contact by me dec 21st, they reached us by phone dec 28th, first day install dec 31st, install finished jan 2nd.


----------



## Reggie3

Thanks rahlquist


----------



## thptrek

I'm a long time DirecTV subscriber and after seeing Genie commercials I called and asked about upgrading. The agent on the phone was very nice and she said they would upgrade me to the Genie, and install a Genie client on my other TV. No cost to me. Install is scheduled for Friday.


----------



## Bill Van

thptrek said:


> I'm a long time DirecTV subscriber and after seeing Genie commercials I called and asked about upgrading. The agent on the phone was very nice and she said they would upgrade me to the Genie, and install a Genie client on my other TV. No cost to me. Install is scheduled for Friday.


If you currently have an HR24 I highly recommend keeping it rather than swapping it for a Genie Client if you want a couple extra tuners(7)and even more important extra storage (1.5 terabytes).


----------



## prushing

Couldn't find an info thread, so I'll post this here, please move it if it is not in the right place.

I have my existing 2 HR22s hooked up by unsupported ethernet directly to a switch and then that is connected to my router. 

When I have the HR34 installed to replace 1 of the HR22s, can I just use the existing ethernet connection or do I have to use deca, connection kit, whatever, etc? I've done some searching and I think I can, just want to confirm.


----------



## thptrek

thanks for the info. My other current tuner is a H24 not HR24.


----------



## Bill Broderick

prushing said:


> Couldn't find an info thread, so I'll post this here, please move it if it is not in the right place.
> 
> I have my existing 2 HR22s hooked up by unsupported ethernet directly to a switch and then that is connected to my router.
> 
> When I have the HR34 installed to replace 1 of the HR22s, can I just use the existing ethernet connection or do I have to use deca, connection kit, whatever, etc? I've done some searching and I think I can, just want to confirm.


From a technical standpoint, there is no reason why you can't do this. But I don't know why you would. Unless you get your HR34 from Solid Signal (or another retailer), DirecTV is going to require that it be installed by a technician. They will setup SWM, DECA, etc... In order to go unsupported, you will need to undo what the technician does.


----------



## tenn_

What is the best current Directv email address to use to initiate dialog for a possible free Genie and install?

Thank you!


----------



## RunnerFL

tenn_ said:


> What is the best current Directv email address to use to initiate dialog for a possible free Genie and install?
> 
> Thank you!


The telephone.


----------



## Reggie3

I just wanted to add my experience. Tried back in November to get a Genie but they would not upgrade me for anything off. Tried yesterday - knowing some have gotten it for free recently. I was offered US$49 and install for US$24. That was fair to me as I did not want to deal with trying further and was in the limits I had set for myself before I called. Also got my HR22 replaced since the HD failed a few months ago and I had just stopped using that receiver.


----------



## tenn_

My current equipment consists of two H23-600 receivers, one HR22-100 and one HR-23-700 and an 8 port SWM. I want to add a HR34 to the mix and delete one of the 4 existing boxes. 

Trying to determine which of my existing boxes to replace? 

Is there a downside to having 9 tuners and 3 DVR's versus 5 or 7 tuners and 1,2 or 3 DVR's?

Any suggestions appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Bob Coxner

Was speaking to Retention earlier today on another issue and decided to ask about Genie. Was offered free Genie and C31 with $99 install. I said that was a bit more than I wanted to pay so the CSR reduced it to $49 and I took it. I suppose I could have argued down to $0 but $49 sounded more than fair.

I'm in Texas, with the Protection Plan, but I've only had the PP for a month. I assume that means I can upgrade again for free in a year if there is something newer and better by then.


----------



## RAD

Bob Coxner said:


> I'm in Texas, with the Protection Plan, but I've only had the PP for a month. I assume that means I can upgrade again for free in a year if there is something newer and better by then.


I think it's an upgrade every two years, not one.



> Your DIRECTV™ PROTECTION PLAN includes an equipment upgrade every 2 years.


----------



## inkahauts

"tenn_" said:


> My current equipment consists of two HR23-600 receivers, one HR22-100 and one HR-23-700 and an 8 port SWM. I want to add a HR34 to the mix and delete one of the 4 existing boxes.
> 
> Trying to determine which of my existing boxes to replace?
> 
> Is there a downside to having 9 tuners and 3 DVR's versus 5 or 7 tuners and 1,2 or 3 DVR's?
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


HR23 or h23. How many DVRs do you have now? And how many tvs do you have now?


----------



## tenn_

inkahauts said:


> HR23 or h23. How many DVRs do you have now? And how many tvs do you have now?


Have two DVR's and two H23 receivers hooked up to four TV's. Sorry about that.

Thanks!


----------



## sacflies

I was recently sent an HR-21 as an upgrade for a SD DVR. I don't want this old sucker if I am being put into another 2 year contract! I just recently had problems with 2 HR-23's that they finally swapped out under my protection plan with 2 HR-24's (very nice boxes!). I just now called to verify that I am out of contract (I am) and told the CSR that I wanted to cancel my service if I cannot be sent at least an HR-24 instead of this old HR-21. I do not want to have to deal with another older HD DVR. So I told the CSR to set my cancellation date for 2 weeks from today. I said that if I were offered the Genie in place of this HR-21 that they sent me then I would consider staying. But all she said was they could only offer it to me for $300. I politely declined and we went ahead and set up the cancellation for 2 weeks.

Can I now expect calls from DTV for offers to try and get me to stay? I am hoping this ploy will result in getting a Genie for free. I'll see how it plays out I guess.


----------



## spartanstew

I doubt you'll get any calls.


----------



## rrbhokies

RAD said:


> I think it's an upgrade every two years, not one.


Is that a feature of the $5.99/mo. Protection Plan?


----------



## RunnerFL

sacflies said:


> I was recently sent an HR-21 as an upgrade for a SD DVR. I don't want this old sucker if I am being put into another 2 year contract! I just recently had problems with 2 HR-23's that they finally swapped out under my protection plan with 2 HR-24's (very nice boxes!). I just now called to verify that I am out of contract (I am) and told the CSR that I wanted to cancel my service if I cannot be sent at least an HR-24 instead of this old HR-21. I do not want to have to deal with another older HD DVR. So I told the CSR to set my cancellation date for 2 weeks from today. I said that if I were offered the Genie in place of this HR-21 that they sent me then I would consider staying. But all she said was they could only offer it to me for $300. I politely declined and we went ahead and set up the cancellation for 2 weeks.
> 
> Can I now expect calls from DTV for offers to try and get me to stay? I am hoping this ploy will result in getting a Genie for free. I'll see how it plays out I guess.


So you get a free upgrade from a SD DVR to an HD DVR and you complain? Then you want to cancel if they won't give you an HR34? Wow....

Your phone won't ring.

Why not go to your boss on Monday and demand that he double your salary while you're at it?


----------



## RAD

rrbhokies said:


> Is that a feature of the $5.99/mo. Protection Plan?


I'm in Texas and they're trying an upgraded Protection Plan which is $7.99/month and has the free upgrade every two years.


----------



## dpeters11

Which Mike White said was being rolled out nationwide. Question is, what is an upgrade to them? HD receiver to HD DVR, SD to HD or something good like HR22 to 24 or 34 to 44?


----------



## Reggie3

sacflies said:


> I was recently sent an HR-21 as an upgrade for a SD DVR. I don't want this old sucker if I am being put into another 2 year contract! I just recently had problems with 2 HR-23's that they finally swapped out under my protection plan with 2 HR-24's (very nice boxes!). I just now called to verify that I am out of contract (I am) and told the CSR that I wanted to cancel my service if I cannot be sent at least an HR-24 instead of this old HR-21. I do not want to have to deal with another older HD DVR. So I told the CSR to set my cancellation date for 2 weeks from today. I said that if I were offered the Genie in place of this HR-21 that they sent me then I would consider staying. But all she said was they could only offer it to me for $300. I politely declined and we went ahead and set up the cancellation for 2 weeks.
> 
> Can I now expect calls from DTV for offers to try and get me to stay? I am hoping this ploy will result in getting a Genie for free. I'll see how it plays out I guess.


The term has always been CR Roulette. Meaning you spin the wheel each time you call and get a different result. I would have not canceled - I waited three months because they offered me the same offer you got - but things have gotten better. I would try calling again and again just to see what they can do for you. Just be polite


----------



## dpeters11

Not everyone wants to play those games.


----------



## Reggie3

dpeters11 said:


> Not everyone wants to play those games.


I agree - I did not get my genie (due on Monday) for free but I felt I could have pushed them to make it so.


----------



## inkahauts

"tenn_" said:


> Have two DVR's and two H23 receivers hooked up to four TV's. Sorry about that.
> 
> Thanks!


There is no real issue going any direction and swapping the HR34 for any of the receivers. however, what you do will make a difference on how you use your system.

Ok, next questions I'd have for you then.

Do you have plenty of recording capacity now? If so,one HR34 would actually give you more than you have now. Consider that.

Also, one HR34 with three non DVRs means one DVR to go to for all recording settings and series management, and any of the other Non DVRs could set recordings to the HR34. So having all DVRs manes you will have to keep track a little more if you want of be organized.

However, also consider that with DVRs you always have a live buffer to use, and it would allow you to record up to 9 things at once and you'd have more recording space.

Really its a decision you have to make, either way works. You just have to decide which route to go. Also do consider that non DVRs take less power, if energy is a concern, one HR34 and then just non DVRs is cheaper electricity wise.


----------



## inkahauts

"sacflies" said:


> I was recently sent an HR-21 as an upgrade for a SD DVR. I don't want this old sucker if I am being put into another 2 year contract! I just recently had problems with 2 HR-23's that they finally swapped out under my protection plan with 2 HR-24's (very nice boxes!). I just now called to verify that I am out of contract (I am) and told the CSR that I wanted to cancel my service if I cannot be sent at least an HR-24 instead of this old HR-21. I do not want to have to deal with another older HD DVR. So I told the CSR to set my cancellation date for 2 weeks from today. I said that if I were offered the Genie in place of this HR-21 that they sent me then I would consider staying. But all she said was they could only offer it to me for $300. I politely declined and we went ahead and set up the cancellation for 2 weeks.
> 
> Can I now expect calls from DTV for offers to try and get me to stay? I am hoping this ploy will result in getting a Genie for free. I'll see how it plays out I guess.


So you said cancel instead of calling back a different day and asking for retention to see if they could do better? How often do you ask for programing discounts?


----------



## sacflies

Well, I should provide more detail on my situation I guess. I was charged $100 plus shipping for the HD DVR and 2 HD receiver upgrades from an SD DVR and 2 SD receivers. I have been a customer for 3 years and had never upgraded a receiver (had 2 crappy HR-23's finally replaced with HR-24's and an SD DVR replaced that went bad under my protection plan). So I had earned a free HD DVR upgrade. I was charged $50 each for the HD receivers. But when they sent out the old HR-21 I wasn't very happy, especially after having previously dealt with the 2 crappy HR-23's. But they refused to swap the 21 out with at least a 24 so I told them to set up my cancellation date. I wasn't going to deal with another crappy HD DVR. And the cancellation date was set for 2 weeks out.

This morning about 11 my cell phone rings. It is DirecTV. The CSR wants to know why I was cancelling my service. I told him and he said that they wanted to keep me as a customer. Without me even asking he offered the Genie and a client at no charge to me. I told him that I would need 2 clients to match the order I had placed last week to upgrade 3 TV's to HD boxes. He agreed. So I will be getting the Genie and 2 clients installed on Tuesday...at no charge to me! And will return the entire order from last week (that was never activated) for a full refund. Guess you just have to play the game with them to get what you want. This is what I should have been offered in the first place. They offer new customers the latest equipment, so why not a 3 year veteran that is out of contract? Well, they finally did, which was the right thing to do IMO.

So, even though I will be back in another 2 year contract, I am happy now. Took them a while, but DirecTV finally came through.

One question: Have the problems that I have read about the clients been cleared up now? I was wondering if I should keep the two H-24's instead of the (previously?) problematic clients? I know I would lose the ability to freeze live programming with the H-24's, but was just wondering if the problems with the clients have been cleared up? Thanks.

Edit: I call in to ask for any promotions I might qualify for 2 or 3 times a year. Nothing out of the ordinary I don't believe.



spartanstew said:


> I doubt you'll get any calls.





RunnerFL said:


> So you get a free upgrade from a SD DVR to an HD DVR and you complain? Then you want to cancel if they won't give you an HR34? Wow....
> 
> Your phone won't ring.
> 
> Why not go to your boss on Monday and demand that he double your salary while you're at it?





Reggie3 said:


> The term has always been CR Roulette. Meaning you spin the wheel each time you call and get a different result. I would have not canceled - I waited three months because they offered me the same offer you got - but things have gotten better. I would try calling again and again just to see what they can do for you. Just be polite





inkahauts said:


> So you said cancel instead of calling back a different day and asking for retention to see if they could do better? How often do you ask for programing discounts?


----------



## WestDC

YEAH!!! you WIN!!! :lol:


----------



## sacflies

WestDC said:


> YEAH!!! you WIN!!! :lol:


Maybe not, reading about all the trouble some are having with their 34's and clients! Maybe I should wait for the 44! I guess you really can't win in this game.


----------



## minnow

sacflies,

I cancelled my install due to the HR-24/Client software issues. I already have enough problems with my TWC DVR's and the last thing I need right now is to get locked into a 2 year contract with Direct with malfunctioning and buggy DVR's. At least with TWC, I can take my equipment back at any time and cancel service as there is no contract.


----------



## Laxguy

For heaven's sake, go with what you were just offered, unless you'll never be satisfied! Then you may as well wait for the HR44, BUT it's likely to have a few teething problems, as is any new DVR.


----------



## inkahauts

"sacflies" said:


> Maybe not, reading about all the trouble some are having with their 34's and clients! Maybe I should wait for the 44! I guess you really can't win in this game.


The clients have a couple bugs, but nothing to bad. However, a genie with h24/25 has no real issues. If you have 2 h24s now I might change my order to keeping those two, and having just one client installed, and you can put it n your least used secondary set till you decide its worthy of being on your second most used set.

Just a thought.

Oh, and while asking for discounts a clue times year isn't out of the ordinary, it does ordinarily keep you from getting as good a deal on hardware as often, so that may have had something to do with it. Obviously you don't get to ridiculous a deal though, or they would have let you cancel, they do that sometimes for people who complain to get to much discounts.


----------



## sacflies

Thought about keeping the H24's instead of getting the 2 Genie clients, but the small form factor and being able to pause, rewind, and fast forward live TV is worth a few bugs I guess. Hopefully they get the bugs ironed out over the coming months.

Was just kidding about waiting for the 44. I am sure it will have its own problems upon release as well. Plus other than the apparent speed increase I'm not sure I would really benefit from the additional features it will have over the 34.

I suppose the installer is going to have to bring in some additional equipment to do the install because I will have a total of 9 tuners in the setup? I assume it will require a SWM 16 and a different LNB? With the HR34 installed would I no longer need the Cinema Connection Kit that was installed when they swapped out my 2 HR23's with HR24's, seeing as (I think) the 34 has a DECA built in? Also, I have a wireless repeater located where the 34 will be installed. Can I just use an ethernet connection from the 34 to this repeater to get internet access to all the other receivers/clients via coax?

Sorry for all the questions. Just trying to get an idea on how involved this install will be. Thx in advance for any insight!



inkahauts said:


> The clients have a couple bugs, but nothing to bad. However, a genie with h24/25 has no real issues. If you have 2 h24s now I might change my order to keeping those two, and having just one client installed, and you can put it n your least used secondary set till you decide its worthy of being on your second most used set.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Oh, and while asking for discounts a clue times year isn't out of the ordinary, it does ordinarily keep you from getting as good a deal on hardware as often, so that may have had something to do with it. Obviously you don't get to ridiculous a deal though, or they would have let you cancel, they do that sometimes for people who complain to get to much discounts.


----------



## Sixto

"inkahauts" said:


> The clients have a couple bugs, but nothing to bad. However, a genie with h24/25 has no real issues ...


Yep, H24/H25 with Genie is stellar, quick, and no need for server tuner.


----------



## inkahauts

"sacflies" said:


> Thought about keeping the H24's instead of getting the 2 Genie clients, but the small form factor and being able to pause, rewind, and fast forward live TV is worth a few bugs I guess. Hopefully they get the bugs ironed out over the coming months.
> 
> Was just kidding about waiting for the 44. I am sure it will have its own problems upon release as well. Plus other than the apparent speed increase I'm not sure I would really benefit from the additional features it will have over the 34.
> 
> I suppose the installer is going to have to bring in some additional equipment to do the install because I will have a total of 9 tuners in the setup? I assume it will require a SWM 16 and a different LNB? With the HR34 installed would I no longer need the Cinema Connection Kit that was installed when they swapped out my 2 HR23's with HR24's, seeing as (I think) the 34 has a DECA built in? Also, I have a wireless repeater located where the 34 will be installed. Can I just use an ethernet connection from the 34 to this repeater to get internet access to all the other receivers/clients via coax?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Just trying to get an idea on how involved this install will be. Thx in advance for any insight!


Ok, wait... I thought you where replacing your entire system with a genie and three clients. What exact equipment will you ave after the install?

As for the DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit, it can be left as is, or they can plug an Ethernet cable into the HR34 and be done. ,if your only going to have genie stuff, then that's the way to do it. Of your going to have hr24s still as well, then you could make an argument for either way, I'll explain that after I know what you are going to end up with.


----------



## sacflies

I currently have 2 HR24's (which have been great since I got them a few months ago to replace the very slow HR23's...under the Protection Plan...no new contract), an SD DVR, and 2 SD receivers. I will be getting rid of all three SD boxes and replacing them with the Genie and 2 clients. So I will have the Genie, 2 HR24's, and 2 clients. I still have the receivers from the order I placed last week that I wasn't happy with (the HR21 and 2 H24's). I will be returning those (and the 3 SD boxes) after the install of the Genie and 2 clients on Tuesday. Confused yet?! So once again, to sum up...I will have the Genie. 2 HR24's, and 2 clients installed on Tuesday. And I am just trying to get a feel for how involved this install will be. My initial install was back in Feb 2010, and nothing has changed except a Cinema Connection Kit was installed when they brought out the HR24's a few months ago. Thx for the replies.



inkahauts said:


> Ok, wait... I thought you where replacing your entire system with a genie and three clients. What exact equipment will you ave after the install?
> 
> As for the DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit, it can be left as is, or they can plug an Ethernet cable into the HR34 and be done. ,if your only going to have genie stuff, then that's the way to do it. Of your going to have hr24s still as well, then you could make an argument for either way, I'll explain that after I know what you are going to end up with.


----------



## dpeters11

Yep, SWM-16 would be needed.


----------



## acostapimps

I have a question I have 2 HD DVR's HR22 and HR24 and 1 HD receiver H24 and standard D12 receiver and I want to replace the HR22 for the Genie HR34 which from the looks of it I will end up with 8 tuners or do they count the D12 also?


----------



## dpeters11

I believe you can use a SWM-8 and run it off the legacy port. You can't use a SWM LNB.


----------



## rayxxxle

OK, currently have H23, R15 off legacy port of SWM8, whole home, and HR21,HR22, and HR23.
Going to get Genie, and replace one of the HR's. Want to keep the HR23, and R15 since it has most of our currently recorded programs (Have a 2 TB external hooked to it). TV (in kitchen) for R15 is 40 feet from receiver and uses a RG6 run. I know I could use RF converter, but 15 works fine.
My question is which of the other two HR's should I replace with the Genie?

Was offered Genie, install, convert non supported WH to supported, with SWM16 for $99.00, and $25.00 off bill for a year. Does that seem reasonable basd on what others are getting?

20+ year customer, and never ask for anything other than equipment upgrades or additional receivers every 3 or 4 years or so. Also have protection plan.

Thanks


----------



## Rent_Share

rayxxxle said:


> My question is which of the other two HR's should I replace with the Genie?


The R15


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, this thread is now about a year old. Please continue conversations by starting a new thread.


----------

